# The Jenny Renny Conception Accuracy Chart! - Updates on BFP's and BFN's needed!!!



## MissyMooMoo

SO FAR OUT OF 31 GIRLS THAT HAVE GOT BACK TO ME JENNY HAS GOT 13 CORRECT AND 18 WRONG


:happydance::happydance::happydance:Please post here if you have had a reading from Jenny Renny:happydance::happydance::happydance:.​https://jennyrenny.viviti.com/​
I will update the chart on a daily basis and then we can all compare our results to see if she is accurate. It will be fun and interesting to see!!​

Username: MissyMooMoo  

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June 2010. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 20th and 17th.

BFP Date: To come!

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!



Username: Strawberry19 

Jenny Renny Reading: Hey Amy, Keeping the fishing pole out just a little longer. The cards are showing a BFP in June 2010 from a cycle that begins around the 1st of that month. The gender of baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 5th and 13th.

BFP Date: To come!

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!



Username: Rachael872211 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of August 2010 from a cycle that begins that month. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of May 2011 - specific reference to the 3rd and 8th.

BFP Date: To come!

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!



Username: Arein83 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July 2010 from a cycle that begins in June. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 20th and 24th.

BFP Date: To come!

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!



Username: Baronessgogo 

Jenny Renny Reading: So close Victoria! The first card off the top is a baby boy which usually gives the indication that the person being read is pregnant now. However with the alignment of dates I think that because your next cycle begins in the next few days and its still April, it's a reference that your BFP news comes the month of May 2010 from a cycle that is soon about to begin. The gender shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2011 - specific reference to the 2nd and 9th.

BFP Date: 28/04/10 (CB Digital):baby::baby: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::JENNY PREDICTED ACCURATELY!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: Stardust22 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May 2010 from a cycle you are currently on (April 2010). The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of January 2011 - specific reference to the 25th and 28th.

BFP Date: To come!

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: Winegums 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of September 2010 from a cycle that begins in August 2010. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of May 2011 - specific reference to the 17th and 10th.

BFP Date: BFP ON 19.05.10 JENNY DID NOT PREDICT ACCURATELY HERE

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: jmc111 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of August from a cycle that begins around the start of that month. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of May - specific reference to the 5th and 12th.

BFP Date: To come!

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: HopefulMi 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that begins in April. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of January (reference to the 29th) and February 5th.

BFP Date: To come!

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: lilfrog01 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March - specific reference to the 17th and 12th.

BFP Date: To come!

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: Lilysmum2 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of October from a cycle that begins in September. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of July - specific reference to the 1st and 5th.

BFP Date: To come!

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: Linny 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that begins in April. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February - specific reference to the 1st and 11th.

BFP Date: 24/05/10 :baby::baby: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::JENNY PREDICTED ACCURATELY HERE EVEN RIGHT DOWN TO THE EDD!!! THIS LADY WAS ON HER 12TH CYCLE!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 

EDD: 01.02.11

Gender: To come!




Username: Bluebell321 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March - specific reference to the 19th and 31st.

BFP Date: BFP ON 24.05.10 JENNY DID NOT PREDICT ACCURATELY HERE 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: Tasha1982 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that begins in April (though, there is the possibility this if for this year, I feel more strongly that the pregnancy takes place this time next year). The pregnancy shows a twins - identical twin boys....and their EDD looks to be around the 2nd of February, with a birth taking place around the 18th of January.

BFP Date: 22/05/10 :baby::baby: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::JENNY'S PREDICTION WAS SPOT ON, EVEN AS FAR AS THE EDD!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 

EDD: 02.02.11

Gender: To come!




Username: Trying 4 3rd 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the end of July/beginning of August from a cycle that begins in July. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the 7th of April and 28th of March.

BFP Date: To come!

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: klcuk3 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your bfp will come end of may beginning June with edd feb and a boy

BFP Date: 04/05/10 :baby::baby: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::JENNY'S PREDICTION WAS FOR END OF MAY BUT KLCUK3 GOT HER BFP A FEW DAYS EARLIER THAN PREDICTED!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: fairydust84 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the end of May/beginning of June from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the 17th of February and the 27th of January.

BFP Date: To come!

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: Teacake <3 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your next BFP news comes the month of August from a cycle that begins in July. Baby shows as a girl and rest assure - the entire pregnancy shows with no complications or worry - night and day difference.* Her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of April - specific reference to the 28th and 14th. And although it is quite possible that this could play out this year - there is also a chance that this is for 2011 with a birth in 2012. Still keeping fingers crossed for you in the coming months but just wanted you to know the likelihood could play our either way.

BFP Date: To come!

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: xMissxZoiex 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle you are currently on (April is referenced). The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is shown the month of January - specific reference to the 20th and 26th.

BFP Date: AF ON 24.05.10 JENNY DID NOT PREDICT ACCURATELY HERE 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: hjh_1987 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2011 - specific reference to the 6th and 11th.

BFP Date: AF ON 26.05.10 :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::JENNY DID NOT PREDICT ACCURATELY HERE:hugs::hugs::hugs:

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: Cheekybint 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of September from a cycle that looks to begin that month. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of June 2011 - specific reference to the 17th and 10th.

BFP Date: To come!

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: TripleB 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle you are currently on. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of January 2011 - specific reference to the 10th and 18th.

BFP Date: 09/05/10 :baby::baby: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::JENNY PREDICTED ACCURATELY!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: Sienna 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of April from a cycle you are currently on. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of January 2011 - specific reference to the 8th and 11th.

BFP Date: AF ON 13.05.10 :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::JENNY DID NOT PREDICT ACCURATELY HERE:hugs::hugs::hugs:

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: Soph77 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle you are currently on (April 2010). The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of January 2011 - specific reference to the 19th and 15th.

BFP Date: AF ON 20.05.10 :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::JENNY DID NOT PREDICT ACCURATELY HERE:hugs::hugs::hugs:

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!





Username: Precious318 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 1st and 6th.

BFP Date: To come!

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: xLuciax 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that looks to begin that same month. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 9th and birth on the 28th of February 2011.

BFP Date: 01/05/10 (FRER):baby::baby: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::JENNY'S PREDICTION WAS JUST 1 MONTH OUT AS XLUCIAX GOT HER BFP EARLIER THAN PREDICTED BUT THE EDD PREDICTED IS CORRECT AS JENNY WEIRDLY STATED FEB FOR THE BIRTH AND NOT MARCH!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!





Username: Twitch 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May 2010 from a cycle that begins in April 2010. THe baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of January 2011 - specific reference to the 19th and 27th.

BFP Date: AF ON 13.05.10 :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::JENNY DID NOT PREDICT ACCURATELY HERE:hugs::hugs::hugs:

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!





Username: SmileyShazza 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 21st and 23rd.

BFP Date: To come!

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!





Username: Ruskiegirl 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of August from a cycle that begins in July. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced around the 15th of April and 21st of March 2011

BFP Date: To come!

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!





Username: Kstan 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the end of June/beginning of July from a cycle that begins in June. The pregnancy shows as twin boys (fraternal) and their EDD is referenced around the 16th March 2011, while their birth is shown on the 7th.

BFP Date: To come!

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: xshell79 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that begins in April. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of January 2011 - specific reference to the 15th and 20th.

BFP Date: To come!

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: Sumaspikey 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that begins in April. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2011 - specific reference to the 3rd and 6th.)

BFP Date: AF ON 25.05.10 JENNY DID NOT PREDICT ACCURATELY HERE

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: notquitesure 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that begins in April. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of January 2011 - specific reference to the 21st and 19th.

BFP Date: AF ON 14.05.10 :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::JENNY DID NOT PREDICT ACCURATELY HERE:hugs::hugs::hugs:


EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: ttcstill 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle you are currently on ( April 2010). The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/Birthdate if referenced the month of Janurary 2011 - specific reference to the 13th and 14th.

BFP Date: AF ON 07.05.10 :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::JENNY DID NOT PREDICT ACCURATELY HERE:hugs::hugs::hugs:

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: wantingagirl 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begin in June 2010. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 20th and 29th.

BFP Date: To come!

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!





Username: Kaede351 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of September from a cycle that begins in August. The way in which the cards are shown, I feel more inclined to say this BFP happens the year of 2011. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the 20th of May (2012) and birth on the 25th of April (2012).

BFP Date: To come!

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: Shell'sAngels 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the end of August/beginning of September from a cycle that begins in August. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of May 2011 - specific reference to the 18th and 20th.

BFP Date: To come!

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!





Username: Brillbride 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins the same month. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 8th and 12th.

BFP Date: To come!

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: Goddess25 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of August from a cycle that begins in July. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of April 2011 - specific reference to the 23rd and 17th.


BFP Date: To come!

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!





Username: Littlebopeep 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that you are already on (April). 

BFP Date: 04/05/10:baby::baby: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::JENNY PREDICTED ACCURATELY!!! (THIS LADY HAD BEEN TRYING FOR 13 MONTHS PRIOR TO THIS BUT JENNY TOLD HER TO TAKE A TEST AS SHE FELT SHE WAS PREGNANT UPON ASKING FOR THE READING!!!) HOW AMAZING!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:  

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: HoneyBee83 

Jenny Renny Reading: 
Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins the month of June. The meds you are on right now will also chart an ovulation the month of May - so that is definitely a step in the right direction to getting on predictable cycles. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 30th and the 6th of April 2011.
Medical issues and/or Dwarfism is not shown for you son (and it isn't seen for the daughter you will have down the road either) 

BFP Date: To come! 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: Ellie18 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2011 - specific reference to the 17th and 10th.

BFP Date: To come! 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: Kelster 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced around the 2nd of March and 16th of February 2011.

BFP Date: AF ON 30.05.10 :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::JENNY DID NOT PREDICT ACCURATELY HERE:hugs::hugs::hugs: 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: Starmoon 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that begins on the cusp of the April/May month. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 5th 2011 and the 30th of January 2011

BFP Date: To come! 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: HayleyJJ 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2011 - specific reference to the 20th and 25th.

BFP Date: To come! 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: Miniangel79 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in the end of June. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 24th and 30th.

BFP Date: To come! 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: Emilia 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2010 - specific reference to the 18th and 26th.

BFP Date: To come! 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: Mandy121 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that began in April. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of January 2011 - specific reference to the 20th and 26th.

BFP Date: 31/05/10:baby::baby: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::JENNY PREDICTED ACCURATELY!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: Tigerlilly80 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that began in April. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of January 2011 - specific reference to the 17th and 25th.

BFP Date: AF ON 12.05.10 :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::JENNY DID NOT PREDICT ACCURATELY HERE:hugs::hugs::hugs:


EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: Mrsleon 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2011 - around the 26th and the 5th of March 2011.

BFP Date: 27/05/10:baby::baby: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::JENNY PREDICTED ACCURATELY!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:  

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: dawny690 

Jenny Renny Reading: I see that your BFP news comes the month of June 2010 from a cycle that your currently on or will be starting very soon. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2011 specific reference to the 21st and 28th.

BFP Date: 10/05/10 :baby::baby: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::JENNY'S PREDICTION WAS FOR JUNE BUT DAWNY690 GOT HER BFP IN MAY A LITTLE EARLIER THAN PREDICTED, BUT TO BE FAIR JENNY DID SAY FROM THE CYCLE THAT YOUR CURRENTLY ON!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 


EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: Springflower 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of August from a cycle that begins in July. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of April 2011 - specific reference to the 17th and 22nd."

BFP Date: To come! 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: lolley 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of February 2011 from a cycle that begins in January. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of October 2011 - specific reference to the 20th and 12th.

BFP Date: To come! 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: Hopin&Prayin 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of August from a cycle that begins the end of July/beginning of August. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of May 2011 - specific reference to the 3rd and 12th.

BFP Date: To come! 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: xkissyx 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 15th and 20th.

BFP Date: To come! 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: Sleepen 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2011 - reference to the 17th and birth on the 1st of March 2011.

BFP Date: To come! 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: MADLYTTC 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the end of July/beginning of August from a cycle that begins in July. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of April 2011 - specific reference to the 11th and the 25th of March 2011.

BFP Date: To come! 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: Teesgirl 


Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that began in April. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of January 2011 - specific reference to the 15th and 19th.

BFP Date: AF ON 19.05.10 JENNY DID NOT PREDICT ACCURATELY HERE

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: Dreamofabean 


Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 25 2011 and the 1st of March 2011.

BFP Date: To come! 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: xSmithx 


Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of November from a cycle that begins in October. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of July 2011 - specific reference to the 15th and 18th.

BFP Date: To come! 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: FoxyLoxy28 


Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that began in April. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2011 - specific reference to the 5th and 11th.

BFP Date: To come! 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: Nvr2late 


Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of April 2011 - specific reference to the 7th and 12th.

BFP Date: To come! 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: AriD 


Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of August from a cycle that begins that month. The pregnancy shows as twin boys (identical) and their EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of May 2011 - specific reference to the 16th and 1st.

BFP Date: To come! 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: BabyN2010 


Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of August from a cycle that begins in July. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the 30th of April 2011 and the 3rd of May 2011.

BFP Date: To come! 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: Leesa73 


Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that began in May. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2011 - specific reference to the 6th and 16th.

BFP Date: AF ON 29.05.10 JENNY DID NOT PREDICT ACCURATELY HERE

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: Mamadonna 


Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 26th and 11th.

BFP Date: To come! 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: Shaerichelle 


Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of September 2010 from a cycle that begins in August. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of May 2011 - specific reference to the 20th and 16th.

BFP Date: To come!

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: Maaybee2010 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that began in April. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of January 2011 - specific reference to the 24th and birth on the 5th of February 2011. 

BFP Date: 16/05/10 :baby::baby: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::JENNY'S PREDICTED ACCURATELY HERE!!! THIS LADY WAS ON HER 16TH CYCLE WHEN JENNY PREDICTED!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!





Username: Waitng4baby#1 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP new comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of April 2011 - specific reference to the 20th and 26th.

BFP Date: To come! 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!





Username: Beccaface 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced around the 14th and 26th of February 2011.

BFP Date: To come! 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: Kenziesmommy 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 18th and 22nd.

BFP Date: To come! 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: Moonmama 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of October from a cycle that begins in September. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD is referenced the 23rd of June and his birth shows the 31st of May 2011.

BFP Date: To come! 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: emilyjean 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of September 2010 from a cycle that begins in August. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of May 2011 - specific reference to the 21st and 27th.

BFP Date: To come! 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: Jenren 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The pregnancy shows as a twins - girl and boy - and their EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 29th and 15th.

BFP Date: To come! 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: Lulu4279 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of August from cycle that begins the end of July/beginning of August. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of May 2011 - specific reference to the 5th and the 20th of April 2011.

BFP Date: To come! 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: Jaxvipe 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle you are currently on. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2011 - specific reference to the 2nd and 10th

BFP Date: To come! 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!





Username: Leanne27 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that you are currently on. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2011 - specific reference to the 7th and 14th.

BFP Date: To come! 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: Yatta89 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins the month of May. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2011 - -specific reference to the 20th and 11th.

BFP Date: To come! 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: Moochacha 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins the end of May. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2011 - specific reference to the 26th and 18th.

BFP Date: To come! 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: EllieB31 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from cycle that begins in April. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of January 2011 - specific reference to the 26th and 29th.

BFP Date: AF ON 23.05.10 JENNY DID NOT PREDICT ACCURATELY HERE 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: NatalieP 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that began in April. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of January 2011 - specific reference to the 26th and the 5th of February 2011.

BFP Date: To come! 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: Jai002 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins the end of May. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2011 - specific reference to the 28th and the 7th of March 2011.

BFP Date: To come! 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: RebeccaLou87 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of August from a cycle that begins in July. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of April 2011 - specific reference to the 15th and 24th.

BFP Date: To come! 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: camilitary 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of August from a cycle that begins in July. The pregnancy shows as twins - boy and girl. Their EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of April 2011 - specific reference to the 28th and 16th.

BFP Date: To come! 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: jappygirl76 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that looks to begin that same month. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 6th.

BFP Date: To come! 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: Mumtotwoboys 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that began in April. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of January 2011 - specific reference to the 31st and 22nd.

BFP Date: AF ON 24.05.10 JENNY DID NOT PREDICT ACCURATELY HERE 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: smurfybaby 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of December from a cycle that begins in November. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of August 2011 - specific reference to the 17th and 20th.

BFP Date: To come! 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: wannabmamma 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June 2011 from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the 29th of February 2012 and the 5th of March 2012.

BFP Date: To come! 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: Rach & Bumpy 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of October from a cycle that begins in September. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the 3rd of July 2011 and the 19th of June 2011.

BFP Date: To come! 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: Mummy2Angel 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your BFP comes in october from a cycle that begins that month. Your baby shows as a boy EDD/birth date 10-15th July 2011.

BFP Date: To come! 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: Serene123 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of August from a cycle that begins in July. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the 30th of April 2011 and the 6th of May 2011.

BFP Date: To come! 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: Lemongrass 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins that month. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of April 2011 - specific reference to the 8th and 15th.
adding

BFP Date: To come! 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: schnoodle 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that began in April. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2011 - specific reference to the 2nd and 15th.
adding

BFP Date: AF ON 25.05.10 JENNY DID NOT PREDICT ACCURATELY HERE 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: thisisme 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of August from a cycle that begins that month. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of May 2011 - specific reference to the 10th and 17th

BFP Date: To come! 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: Patientlywait 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2011 - specific reference to the 15th and 22nd.

BFP Date: To come! 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: lace&pearls 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of September. The pregnancy shows as twins - girl and boy - and their EDD/birthdate is referenced the 10th of June and the 21st of May 2011.

BFP Date: To come! 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: rocker_mama 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of February 2011 from a cycle that begins in January. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the 30th of October 2011 and the 5th of November 2011.

BFP Date: To come! 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!





Username: mumoffive 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 22nd and 10th.

BFP Date: To come! 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: Mushmouth 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that began in April. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birth date is referenced the month of February 2011 -specific reference to the 5th and January 30th 2011.

BFP Date: To come! 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: Sunshine2010 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that begins in the month of April. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the 2nd of February 2011 and the 19th of January 2011.

BFP Date: AF ON 23.05.10 JENNY DID NOT PREDICT ACCURATELY HERE 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: lindseyanne 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby is shown as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 18th and 30th.

BFP Date: To come! 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: frogger3240 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of January 2011 from a cycle that looks to begin that same month. The pregnancy shows as twin girls - from separate eggs and the magician cards shown on this also suggests that fertility meds are used at this point to stimulate ovulation - that is why the two eggs. Their EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of October 2011 - specific reference to the 9th and their birth on the 19th of September 2011.

BFP Date: To come! 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: faerieprozac 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 3rd and 8th.

BFP Date: 29.05.10 :baby::baby: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::JENNY PREDICTED ACCURATELY!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: SADLY THIS TURNED OUT TO BE A CHEMICAL :hugs: 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: cakecustard 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins the start of June. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 9th and 19th.

BFP Date: To come! 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: broodymum 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - around the 7th and birth previous to that - the 14th of February 2011 is shown.

BFP Date: To come! 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: Pinksnowball 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 2nd and 5th.

BFP Date: To come! 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: joyjumper 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 1st and 6th.

BFP Date: 26/05/10 :baby::baby: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::JENNY'S PREDICTED ACCURATELY HERE!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:  

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: navy2mom 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of October from a cycle that begins that month. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birth date is referenced the month of July 2011 - specific reference to the 11th and 14th.

BFP Date: To come!

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: 4magpies 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of September from a cycle that begins in August. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of May 2011 - specific reference to the 16th and 20th.

BFP Date: To come!

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!




Username: MySillyGirls 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2011 - specific reference to the 16th and 19th.

BFP Date: To come!

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!



Username: jelliebabie 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your bfp news comes end of august/beginning of september from a cycle that begins in august. The baby shows as a girl and her birth/EDD references to May 2011 specific reference to the 10th and 19th.

BFP Date: To come!

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!





Username: jonnanne3 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the end of August/beginning of September from a cycle that begins in August. The pregnancy shows as twins - boy and girl - and their EDD/birthdate is referenced the 7th of May 2011 and the 28th of April 2011.

BFP Date: To come!

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!:hugs:


----------



## xLuciax

woo! lol


----------



## strawberry19

this is mine

Hey Amy,
Keeping the fishing pole out just a little longer. The cards are showing a BFP in June 2010 from a cycle that begins around the 1st of that month. The gender of baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 5th and 13th.

Jennifer


----------



## MissyMooMoo

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/318276-jenny-renny-conception-accuracy-chart.html


----------



## rachael872211

Missy.....wrong thread? x


----------



## rachael872211

Heres mine........

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of August 2010 from a cycle that begins that month. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of May 2011 - specific reference to the 3rd and 8th.

Jennifer


----------



## xMissxZoiex

YaY! im still waiting for my reading =D x


----------



## xLuciax

apparently shes got lots of readings wrong already hmm not sure i'll bother doing it


----------



## trying 4 3rd

xMissxZoiex said:


> YaY! im still waiting for my reading =D x

Me too!!!lol


----------



## honey08

who is it like ?


----------



## AreIn83

Here is my reading-
Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July 2010 from a cycle that begins in June. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 20th and 24th.


----------



## Baronessgogo

Heres mine:
So close Victoria! The first card off the top is a baby boy which usually gives the indication that the person being read is pregnant now. However with the alignment of dates I think that because your next cycle begins in the next few days and its still April, it's a reference that your BFP news comes the month of May 2010 from a cycle that is soon about to begin. The gender shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2011 - specific reference to the 2nd and 9th.


----------



## lilfrog01

does anyone have a link to her page? everywhere i look it takes me to some site to set up a message board... i'd like to get a reading done.:shrug:

**** nevermind..lol. i found missy's other post with the address in there. :doh: *******


----------



## stardust22

here is mine! Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May 2010 from a cycle you are currently on (April 2010). The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of January 2011 - specific reference to the 25th and 28th.


----------



## notquitesure

How do I get one ?


----------



## notquitesure

Ah... found it, now waiting for my email :)


----------



## Linny

HUMPH!! Still no email........!! Is that bad, its been a few hours??!!


----------



## AreIn83

It took her about 24 hours to give me mine. She says within 48 hours so it may not come til tomorrow.


----------



## stardust22

I got mine back within about 2 hours


----------



## AreIn83

That's good! I'm just saying that it does say it can take up to 48 hours just so everyone doesn't panic.


----------



## nevertogether

yeah mine too like two days :shrug:


----------



## Linny

phew - i guess i have to learn to b patient lol!


----------



## stardust22

AreIn83 said:


> That's good! I'm just saying that it does say it can take up to 48 hours just so everyone doesn't panic.

I wasnt sure where this Jenny Renny is so time difference could be reason it takes longer for some hey! or she was at her physic station when I sent it LOL!


----------



## Starmoon

I don't believe in this at all so why have I just sent her $8.00 for a reading? :rofl:


----------



## stardust22

Starmoon said:


> I don't believe in this at all so why have I just sent her $8.00 for a reading? :rofl:

:shrug:
I did too!!!


----------



## Linny

Starmoon said:


> I don't believe in this at all so why have I just sent her $8.00 for a reading? :rofl:

It's prob a load of nonesense so why am i worryin that she's still not got back to me lol x


----------



## stardust22

:rofl:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hiya anymore girls want to add their Jenny Renny readings let me know and I shall add you to the front page:flower:


----------



## winegums

okies mine was in the other thread?? here it is..........

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of September 2010 from a cycle that begins in August 2010. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of May 2011 - specific reference to the 17th and 10th.

why is mine the furthest away :( lol!! xx


----------



## winegums

i sent my email before bed time so i wouldnt keep checking lol went to bed checked my email the next day and had the reply xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ok Winegums adding now lol


----------



## hjh_1987

Just sent mine. Will update you when i get my reading. it will be interesting as i went to see a tarot card reader about 2 weeks ago and she didn't say when but she told me my first born would be a girl. 
Every hand we dealt i always bought the baby card up... hehe 
xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

hjh_1987 said:


> Just sent mine. Will update you when i get my reading. it will be interesting as i went to see a tarot card reader about 2 weeks ago and she didn't say when but she told me my first born would be a girl.
> Every hand we dealt i always bought the baby card up... hehe
> xx

I'm going to one tonight and I am nervous but excited all rolled into one! lol


----------



## hjh_1987

It was really really good! I took a tape and she recorded it and i am always listening to it! She gave me the courage to quit my crappy job and get a better one! 3 weeks left at crappy job then im off to new exciting things!! hehe x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Wow cool. Good luck in your new job!


----------



## wantingagirl

what a gud idea this is mine:

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begin in June 2010. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 20th and 29th.


----------



## trying 4 3rd

morning ladies :hi: well I still haven't received my reading from miss jenny as of yet. how is everyone today? hope all is well for you lovely ladies. I am doing pretty good just waiting for a reading to show up. :haha: thanks missy for making the update page.:thumbup:


----------



## xLuciax

Hi girls I did some jenny research this morning been few posts about her on different websites one website was warning girls against using her site


----------



## xLuciax

I also read about a girl called cherri22 on a site and some girls who had readings from her actually had a positive outcome


----------



## trying 4 3rd

xLuciax said:


> Hi girls I did some jenny research this morning been few posts about her on different websites one website was warning girls against using her site

did they say why they a warning girls against her site? now i am a little nervous.


----------



## AreIn83

WHATEVER YOU DO, do not use Ruby!!!! I bought a reading from her in October and have YET to get it. It's been 6 months, no reading. I e-mailed her and she apologized and said she would give me a free question since it took so long and STILL no reading. Secondly, you can't file a complaint with paypay for these types of services since no product was bought so you can't even use that to get your money back.


----------



## jmc111

Well here's mine...but it does not list a year at all?? Did everyone else have the years in theirs? 

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of August from a cycle that begins around the start of that month. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of May - specific reference to the 5th and 12th.


----------



## xLuciax

AreIn83 said:


> WHATEVER YOU DO, do not use Ruby!!!! I bought a reading from her in October and have YET to get it. It's been 6 months, no reading. I e-mailed her and she apologized and said she would give me a free question since it took so long and STILL no reading. Secondly, you can't file a complaint with paypay for these types of services since no product was bought so you can't even use that to get your money back.

yessssss the website I was looking at had loads of people saying the same thing


----------



## HopefulMi

Here's mine

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that begins in April. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of January (reference to the 29th) and February 5th.

considering I will hopefully be ovulating soon and my cycle started April 1st (just came off cerazette so long cycle, on day 27), fingers crossed she is right!


----------



## AreIn83

All of these psychic readings should be taken lightly, the warnings are related to her not giving good information. Depending on how much faith you put into an email based psychic, you get what you pay for. Don't put too much stock into it, it's for fun and it's cheap entertainment. Something else to agonize over in the TWW.....


----------



## xLuciax

jmc111 said:


> Well here's mine...but it does not list a year at all?? Did everyone else have the years in theirs?
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of August from a cycle that begins around the start of that month. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of May - specific reference to the 5th and 12th.

hmmm yeah most ones ive read have had the year too email her back ask for a year


----------



## xLuciax

trying 4 3rd said:


> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls I did some jenny research this morning been few posts about her on different websites one website was warning girls against using her site
> 
> did they say why they a warning girls against her site? now i am a little nervous.Click to expand...

she was getting load of peoples readings wrong


----------



## AreIn83

Lucia-Exactly. It wasn't just me so beware everyone!


----------



## trying 4 3rd

xLuciax said:


> trying 4 3rd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls I did some jenny research this morning been few posts about her on different websites one website was warning girls against using her site
> 
> did they say why they a warning girls against her site? now i am a little nervous.Click to expand...
> 
> she was getting load of peoples readings wrongClick to expand...

ok thank you so much. I was worried she was doing something crazy with credit card numbers or something. I always get real nervous using credit cards over internet. You never know anymore!


----------



## xLuciax

In March I had a reading from this lady

https://www.readings-at-serendipity.co.uk/#/gift-order/4535947763

she gave me dates of end nov till december 23rd since I had a chemical april 8th those dates could of been to do with when the baby was born she gave me a long reading of other things then the dates at the end I actually asked her when would I have a baby she didnt really directly answer but gave me dates maybe you girls could check her out she doesnt specialise in predicting BFP but lots people that have used her have asked about BFP im going to google her now never have before see if anyone else has used her I found her website on a thread on here when I first started using BNB she mentioned stuff in the email reading about my OH which was pretty spot on


go to the baby gender prediction its only £3 I think thats the bfp prediction aswell as gender I did the 2 tarot card one I didnt notice the baby gender wish I had that one done now lol


----------



## AreIn83

How much is 6 pounds in U.S. dollars?


----------



## xLuciax

AreIn83 said:


> How much is 6 pounds in U.S. dollars?

$9


----------



## AreIn83

I feel silly spending more money on internet psychics but I don't think I'm going to be able to help myself.


----------



## AreIn83

I have zero self control


----------



## xLuciax

AreIn83 said:


> I have zero self control

loool so do I


----------



## lilfrog01

i finally got my reading back this am... here it is..

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March - specific reference to the 17th and 12th.

i guess i can live with that... my ds is in march!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## wantingagirl

AreIn83 said:


> I have zero self control

me too!! lol...

Im also worried about the card deets? What do you girls think?


----------



## lilfrog01

MissyMooMoo said:


> Hiya anymore girls want to add their Jenny Renny readings let me know and I shall add you to the front page:flower:

can you add mine please missy??:thumbup:
i posted it before this one but i'll include it here.

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March - specific reference to the 17th and 12th.


----------



## lilysmum2

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of October from a cycle that begins in September. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of July - specific reference to the 1st and 5th.

Jennifer


Did any of you ladies pay for this???

I didn't:shrug::shrug::shrug: I still got a reply though!!

I just filled out the form without paying....:shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## wantingagirl

hmmmm I tried to post cherris website address on post and says has to be signed off by admin before a post is visual strange??


----------



## AreIn83

What are card deets? I want some!


----------



## xLuciax

lilysmum2 said:


> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of October from a cycle that begins in September. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of July - specific reference to the 1st and 5th.
> 
> Jennifer
> 
> 
> Did any of you ladies pay for this???
> 
> I didn't:shrug::shrug::shrug: I still got a reply though!!
> 
> I just filled out the form without paying....:shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug:



REALLY!? loool im gonna try =P


----------



## xLuciax

haha sent mine off without paying wonder if it will work =P


----------



## xLuciax

wantingagirl said:


> hmmmm I tried to post cherris website address on post and says has to be signed off by admin before a post is visual strange??

is that cherri22??


----------



## Linny

Mine didn't have a year either and I have to say (and feel ridiculous for saying this) I'm gutted!! I really wanted to take this with a pinch of salt.......here's mine

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that begins in April. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February - specific reference to the 1st and 11th.

That would make mine in a years time cos I'm on CD4 so no chance i can get preggo in the next 3 days!!! AAARGH!!


----------



## Linny

Oops just read it properly!! Now I wanna believe in it ha ha ha! Next month then wahoo, assuming she does mean this year!! Maybe after getting a massive rush of orders from us she didn't have time to add the year :rofl:

Can ya add mine Missy??


----------



## hjh_1987

Linny when did you send yours off? I still havent heard anything.
How come she started to do dates then stopped!? Has anyone emailed back asking for the dates?


----------



## Linny

hjh_1987 said:


> Linny when did you send yours off? I still havent heard anything.
> How come she started to do dates then stopped!? Has anyone emailed back asking for the dates?

I ordered mine about 6pm last night and got a reply around 3.30 this afternoon! Yeah i thought i was the only one without a year till i caught up on this thread so don't know why some have years and some don't. Its probably a load of old rubbish anyway :wacko:


----------



## Bluebell321

I told myself not to be silly and waste my money..... but I caved in and here's mine:

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March - specific reference to the 19th and 31st.


----------



## Tasha1982

Here's mine:

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that begins in April (though, there is the possibility this if for this year, I feel more strongly that the pregnancy takes place this time next year). The pregnancy shows a twins - identical twin boys....and their EDD looks to be around the 2nd of February, with a birth taking place around the 18th of January.

Jennifer


----------



## trying 4 3rd

hello ladies well jenny finally sent mine today and here it is......

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the end of July/beginning of August from a cycle that begins in July. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the 7th of April and 28th of March.

I didn't get a year either so who knows!!!! I guess we will just have to see what happens!!!!


----------



## xLuciax

Tasha1982 said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that begins in April (though, there is the possibility this if for this year, I feel more strongly that the pregnancy takes place this time next year). The pregnancy shows a twins - identical twin boys....and their EDD looks to be around the 2nd of February, with a birth taking place around the 18th of January.
> 
> Jennifer

wow tasha! do you have the twin gene in your family?


----------



## Tasha1982

Hahah, for me she said she feels more strongly for next year...
I guess it's ok to go back to the gym!

And to answer your question xLuciax we both have a bunch of twins in the family, not identical though.
Btw how will I tell them apart?


----------



## xLuciax

Tasha1982 said:


> Hahah, for me she said she feels more strongly for next year...
> I guess it's ok to go back to the gym!
> 
> And to answer your question xLuciax we both have a bunch of twins in the family, not identical though.
> Btw how will I tell them apart?

wow this sounds really promising! she said it could be this year though! =) imagine is shes actuaally right first one to be predicted twins


----------



## klcuk3

I got my reading that bfp will come end of may beginning June with edd feb and a boy xxx we'll see what happens!


----------



## xLuciax

exciting klcuk3 cant wait to see if jenny is right about the May bfp's


----------



## Linny

So if there's no year at all i guess it means this year, next year or in ten years time when we'll have forgotten all about this reading LOL!! 

I saw a woman who uses playing cards a few years back and everything about my family and past she talked about was spot on. I wasn't even tinking about ttc when I last saw her but i did ask if she could see children and she said not in my near future (it was about 6yrs ago!) but when the time was right it would be a girl! Jenny said a boy ooooh wonder who's right!!


----------



## Tasha1982

Exciting!!!


----------



## rachael872211

jmc111 said:


> Well here's mine...but it does not list a year at all?? Did everyone else have the years in theirs?
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of August from a cycle that begins around the start of that month. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of May - specific reference to the 5th and 12th.

Yeah mine had the year. Did u email her to ask her why no year? x


----------



## fairydust84

well I wasn't going to do this, but I couldn't help myself. This is my reading:
Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the end of May/beginning of June from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the 17th of February and the 27th of January.

Jennifer

I have emailed her to ask what year xx


----------



## Linny

I've sent an email asking her if she can specify a year!


----------



## trying 4 3rd

Linny said:


> I've sent an email asking her if she can specify a year!

will you let us know what she says bc I didn't get a year on mine either...hmmmm lol


----------



## Linny

How much money has she made from us LOL!! At least give us a year woman :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Linny

trying 4 3rd said:


> Linny said:
> 
> 
> I've sent an email asking her if she can specify a year!
> 
> will you let us know what she says bc I didn't get a year on mine either...hmmmm lolClick to expand...


Course i will hun :thumbup:


----------



## rachael872211

AreIn83 said:


> I have zero self control

and me. x


----------



## trying 4 3rd

Linny said:


> How much money has she made from us LOL!! At least give us a year woman :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

 I completely agree with you hun. LOL She is a prob a millionaire due to all the ladies going thru ttc. Grrrr woman we want our year. LOL JK :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## fairydust84

I've just told my OH about it, I'm sure he thinks I'm mad!!


----------



## rachael872211

It looks like she stopped putting the years on the end. 

Sorry Missy for not doing some kind of table to show you. I think I am coming down with something. I'm exhausted! (I wish I could use my tiredness as a pregnancy symptom but its too damn early!) x


----------



## xLuciax

well I sent mine off but I didnt pay for it =P wonder if she wont notice haha!


----------



## AreIn83

Lucia-
I bought one of those Serendipty readings. Told you, noooooo self control.


----------



## xLuciax

AreIn83 said:


> Lucia-
> I bought one of those Serendipty readings. Told you, noooooo self control.

Which one baby gender stuff or 3 card tarrot?


----------



## Teacake <3

Your reading reveals that your next BFP news comes the month of August from a cycle that begins in July. Baby shows as a girl and rest assure - the entire pregnancy shows with no complications or worry - night and day difference.* Her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of April - specific reference to the 28th and 14th. And although it is quite possible that this could play out this year - there is also a chance that this is for 2011 with a birth in 2012. Still keeping fingers crossed for you in the coming months but just wanted you to know the likelihood could play our either way.

Jennifer

Was hoping for something a bit sooner to be honest but who knows I might get my BFP this month and wait for this for a 2012 baby! Like the girl part I'd love a little sister for Wilson :) xxx


----------



## AreIn83

Lucia-the remote photo. I just want to see if she brings up anything about a baby. Do you remember how fast yours came back?


----------



## xLuciax

AreIn83 said:


> Lucia-the remote photo. I just want to see if she brings up anything about a baby. Do you remember how fast yours came back?

I think she only took a day to get back to be the photo one is intereting I'm sure she will pick up more vibes knowing what you look like


----------



## xLuciax

I just got a thank you for your payment email from jenny renny lol I didn't even pay for it hopefully she will get back to me tonight


----------



## winegums

hmmm still waiting for my cherri reading.... she takes a lot longer than jenny lol! i just wanted to see if they said similar things!! now i'm looking at this serendipity site someone please stop me!!! lol xx


----------



## AreIn83

Winegums! Stop! Or at least until Cheri gives you your reading first then proceed onto Serendipity.


----------



## xLuciax

winegums said:


> hmmm still waiting for my cherri reading.... she takes a lot longer than jenny lol! i just wanted to see if they said similar things!! now i'm looking at this serendipity site someone please stop me!!! lol xx

What's cherris website?


----------



## winegums

oops bought a photo reading????? bloody heck im mental... i dont even believe in this stuff :( just find it really interesting to see what they say!!!!!! xx


----------



## AreIn83

lucia-I found it again yesterday, it's like Cheri 22 or something. I can't really remember. 

winegums-We'll have to compare readings when they come then!


----------



## notquitesure

OK... still not had my Jenny whatever reading from 9pm last night (24 hours)

NOT happy !!!!!!!!


----------



## Teacake <3

I did mine yesterday afternoon and only just got it a few hours ago it seemed to take ages I'd decided it wasn't coming so just hang on in there! Xx


----------



## winegums

omg don't forget she says it may be 48 hours before she can get back to you

plus now these threads are on here she's probably suddenly got some sort of influx of ttc girlies at the same time

xx


----------



## trying 4 3rd

I did mine yesterday morning about 10:30 am and received my reading today about 11:30 am. It will come you just have to be patient.


----------



## N.B.Dolly

How accurate is she?? I went to see a psychic and she said Id get pregnant around Easter but sadly doesnt look like she was right (unless I am actually pregnant now and all my BFN tests are wrong!) x


----------



## AreIn83

That's what this thread is for! We're trying to determine accuracy.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I finally got my reading!, hopefully it will come true!!!

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle you are currently on (April is referenced). The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is shown the month of January - specific reference to the 20th and 26th.

Jennifer

It would be amazing would that be! lol I just told DF and he said, if it doesnt come true do we get our money back :haha: xxxxxx


----------



## AreIn83

hahaha! I wish!


----------



## winegums

hey hun was looking at first post it looks a bit confusing imagine if loads of people do it it might end up quite messy would it not be a bit less confusing to do it in a table like this? just an example..


----------



## winegums

hmmm ok its not working i thought these forums use bb code???


----------



## xLuciax

to the girls getting Serendipty readings here's my card tarrot I got done in march 
The first card I got for you is* TEN OF CUPS:
*
The Ten of Cups centres around a loving couple, it indicates a blissful moment in time where we feel contented, happy and emotionally satisfied. It is closely connected with the home environment, which is where we should expect a sense of harmony and joy. The ten of cups symbolises two important factors in relation to you question, Water, which is very much a female element and also Children.* When they show up on the cards in a reading it could mean the beginning of a new venture, the promise of a new beginning, or it could literally mean children are on their way.
*
The second card I received for you is the FOUR OF PENTACLES:
*
This card is very much a sign of finance.* The Four of Pentacles indicates a person who is financially stable and secure with solid investments. This person is very conservative about money and is not inclined to gamble in financial matters.* It also relates to someone who is unable to share, this is more often than not the ability to share problems with others or indeed listen to advise.* It has strong connections with the emotion of jealousy and should be taken as a warning to seek help when needed and don&#8217;t be afraid to ask for it.
*
The third and final card I got for you is the ACE OF PENTACLES:

The Ace of Pentacles indicates the beginning of new energy and revitalised interest in the friends and family areas of your life. This card may represent the beginning of a new face, one you have not seen before but will play a huge part in your life. This could be a new acquaintance or quite simply a new life.** The ace of the tarot deck is much the same as any other ace card, It symbolises a trump card, the final piece of jigsaw going into the puzzle.* The card is very strongly linked to the star sign Sagittarius, and indicates an important event around November 23 to December 21.* 
*
*
Hope this has made some sense
*
~Blessings~
*
Anne-Marie. ( I'm pretty sure the December dates were possible birth of baby that was a chemical pregnancy either that or I get a may bfp and the babys a few weeks early hmm who knows)


----------



## xLuciax

Stuff she said about money has my OH down to a T he has alot of savings and never wastes money on silly things jelousy thing could possibly be my OH but not something major and not being able to share problems has me down to a T also so just bit of hope for girls who have sent off for them also I'm a saggitarious I never even told her my dob or star sign Which is weird


----------



## AreIn83

Oh! Neat! I'm excited to get mine now!


----------



## winegums

arein when did you pay for yours?? xx


----------



## AreIn83

Around 1 this afternoon, 4 hours ago.


----------



## hjh_1987

I just got my reading back...
Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2011 - specific reference to the 6th and 11th.

this could be interesting as I went to a tarot card reader on 10th April, she didnt tell me when but she told me my first born would be a girl!!


----------



## cheekybint

Just got my reading back ...

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of September from a cycle that looks to begin that month. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of June 2011 - specific reference to the 17th and 10th.


----------



## AreIn83

Exciting Cheeky!


----------



## trying 4 3rd

morning ladies :hi: well jenny responded back about no year in some of the readings. here it is ladies:

these readings cover the following two year span - in most cases the information is applied to the current year but there are cases where it is projected for the 2011 conception and 2012 birth. A lot of the time it is dependent upon whether the couple are together in that current month (some readers have husbands that are away on business - or more commonly, overseas in the service).


----------



## TripleB

Hello ladies, I stumbled across this thread yesterday and was intrigued so thought what the hell and got a reading:

"Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle you are currently on. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of January 2011 - specific reference to the 10th and 18th".

I was feeling pretty confident for this cycle but this has just sent my hope levels dangerously high! *peels herself off the ceiling and back to earth with a bump* x


----------



## AreIn83

triple- Let's hope she's right!!!! That is so exciting! 

Trying-So that's really pretty nonspecific...


----------



## trying 4 3rd

AreIn83 said:


> triple- Let's hope she's right!!!! That is so exciting!
> 
> Trying-So that's really pretty nonspecific...

yup thats what i thought too hun owell just for fun anyways!!!! :haha:

triple-that is v exciting! FX'ed hun


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Wow everybody is doing it! I have a lot of catching up to do. I feel like poo right now, so tired and have a sore fanny from too much :sex:!! lol I went to a Clairvoyant local to me last night and I though it was going to be great. Got all excited but was very scared too. I dunno if it was me and I blocked her but she told me hardly anything really. All she said is that I will conceive and that I need to pay particular reference to Late July / early August and mentioned a girl with curly fair hair. Well OH has very fair lovely blonde hair and she never met him. I have brown hair. She also told me that I had a stomach ache and I did. I had really bad wind lol. She then said she had a feeling that I may be pregnant. She said this twice. So when I got home I felt really weird and exhausted. This morning I asked a friend about GOOD clairvoyants in my area and one inparticular who has been on TV and helped Police Murder Investigations called Sue Evans from Ashford here in UK was mentioned. I rang her today and I am booked in for a telephone reading tomorrow morning at 10am which is £20 for 20 mins and she tapes it all. I told her what it was for and she said she can do that. I can't wait for the call! I think all this stuff has got to my head but its keeping me going! 

We have 2 more days of :sex: left...have to do it tonight and then again tomorrow...leave a day then one more. I feel like poo and so tired and my fanny is sore and red from all the pumping last night. That damn preseed made my lips sore and chapped!!!! Gonna use it though. I will do anything to get those :spermy: inside me. Sore fanny or not! 

Winegums - table....well I'm useless at bb code so that will have to do sorry! haha:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Linny

trying 4 3rd said:


> Linny said:
> 
> 
> I've sent an email asking her if she can specify a year!
> 
> will you let us know what she says bc I didn't get a year on mine either...hmmmm lolClick to expand...

Ok so i emailed Jenny back to ask if she could be more specific as i didn't get a year, didn't expect a response but here it is.......

these readings cover the following two year span - in most cases the information is applied to the current year but there are cases where it is projected for the 2011 conception and 2012 birth. A lot of the time it is dependant upon whether the couple are together in that current month (some readers have husbands that are away on business - or more commonly, overseas in the service). 

So if she's right then i'm gonna get my BFP next month on this cycle that i've just started.........I won't hold my breath but it'l make the 2WW more interesting LOL!!


----------



## trying 4 3rd

Linny said:


> trying 4 3rd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linny said:
> 
> 
> I've sent an email asking her if she can specify a year!
> 
> will you let us know what she says bc I didn't get a year on mine either...hmmmm lolClick to expand...
> 
> Ok so i emailed Jenny back to ask if she could be more specific as i didn't get a year, didn't expect a response but here it is.......
> 
> these readings cover the following two year span - in most cases the information is applied to the current year but there are cases where it is projected for the 2011 conception and 2012 birth. A lot of the time it is dependant upon whether the couple are together in that current month (some readers have husbands that are away on business - or more commonly, overseas in the service).
> 
> So if she's right then i'm gonna get my BFP next month on this cycle that i've just started.........I won't hold my breath but it'l make the 2WW more interesting LOL!!Click to expand...

Thank you Linny! I too emailed her yesterday afternoon sometime and she responded to me with the same response. I am taking it as she means this year as long as you are with your man (of course) in the time range she mentioned. I know this is just for fun. Told my dh about answer last night and he said "see I told you we are gonna have a son." He has been so sure we are gonna have a son that he has been having dreams we have a son for about a month now. IDK! Just have to see what happens! LOL


----------



## Linny

trying 4 3rd said:


> Linny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying 4 3rd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linny said:
> 
> 
> I've sent an email asking her if she can specify a year!
> 
> will you let us know what she says bc I didn't get a year on mine either...hmmmm lolClick to expand...
> 
> Ok so i emailed Jenny back to ask if she could be more specific as i didn't get a year, didn't expect a response but here it is.......
> 
> these readings cover the following two year span - in most cases the information is applied to the current year but there are cases where it is projected for the 2011 conception and 2012 birth. A lot of the time it is dependant upon whether the couple are together in that current month (some readers have husbands that are away on business - or more commonly, overseas in the service).
> 
> So if she's right then i'm gonna get my BFP next month on this cycle that i've just started.........I won't hold my breath but it'l make the 2WW more interesting LOL!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Linny! I too emailed her yesterday afternoon sometime and she responded to me with the same response. I am taking it as she means this year as long as you are with your man (of course) in the time range she mentioned. I know this is just for fun. Told my dh about answer last night and he said "see I told you we are gonna have a son." He has been so sure we are gonna have a son that he has been having dreams we have a son for about a month now. IDK! Just have to see what happens! LOLClick to expand...

Awww bless! Well it would be nice if she really did have something and I think all of us hope she has otherwise why did we bother emailing her! Time will tell, I hope you get your boy!!


----------



## Baronessgogo

Ok so she may have got mine half right, got a possible :BFP: today, its very faint tho so im not commiting to anything lol


----------



## trying 4 3rd

Linny said:


> trying 4 3rd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying 4 3rd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linny said:
> 
> 
> I've sent an email asking her if she can specify a year!
> 
> will you let us know what she says bc I didn't get a year on mine either...hmmmm lolClick to expand...
> 
> Ok so i emailed Jenny back to ask if she could be more specific as i didn't get a year, didn't expect a response but here it is.......
> 
> these readings cover the following two year span - in most cases the information is applied to the current year but there are cases where it is projected for the 2011 conception and 2012 birth. A lot of the time it is dependant upon whether the couple are together in that current month (some readers have husbands that are away on business - or more commonly, overseas in the service).
> 
> So if she's right then i'm gonna get my BFP next month on this cycle that i've just started.........I won't hold my breath but it'l make the 2WW more interesting LOL!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Linny! I too emailed her yesterday afternoon sometime and she responded to me with the same response. I am taking it as she means this year as long as you are with your man (of course) in the time range she mentioned. I know this is just for fun. Told my dh about answer last night and he said "see I told you we are gonna have a son." He has been so sure we are gonna have a son that he has been having dreams we have a son for about a month now. IDK! Just have to see what happens! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Awww bless! Well it would be nice if she really did have something and I think all of us hope she has otherwise why did we bother emailing her! Time will tell, I hope you get your boy!!Click to expand...

Thank you hun I hope you get your BFP next month! Sending loads of sticky :dust: your way!


----------



## trying 4 3rd

Baronessgogo said:


> Ok so she may have got mine half right, got a possible :BFP: today, its very faint tho so im not commiting to anything lol

 FX'ed hun! when are you testing again? Keep us updated!


----------



## Baronessgogo

trying 4 3rd said:


> Baronessgogo said:
> 
> 
> Ok so she may have got mine half right, got a possible :BFP: today, its very faint tho so im not commiting to anything lol
> 
> FX'ed hun! when are you testing again? Keep us updated!Click to expand...

probably every morning for the next 2 weeks :rofl:


----------



## Linny

Baronessgogo said:


> Ok so she may have got mine half right, got a possible :BFP: today, its very faint tho so im not commiting to anything lol


WAHOO OMG!!! You might be the first Jenny Renny success story!! Keep us updated FX'd :happydance:


----------



## Baronessgogo

Will do :) thank you


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Wow Barroness! Hope you are the first of many success's. I am exhausted now after all that data entry! haha


----------



## Linny

Missy......bet you wished you'd never asked about jenny now LOL!!


----------



## rachael872211

Baronessgogo said:


> Ok so she may have got mine half right, got a possible :BFP: today, its very faint tho so im not commiting to anything lol

Oh wow!!!! Thats great! How many dpo are you? xx


----------



## xLuciax

MissyMooMoo said:


> Wow everybody is doing it! I have a lot of catching up to do. I feel like poo right now, so tired and have a sore fanny from too much :sex:!! lol I went to a Clairvoyant local to me last night and I though it was going to be great. Got all excited but was very scared too. I dunno if it was me and I blocked her but she told me hardly anything really. All she said is that I will conceive and that I need to pay particular reference to Late July / early August and mentioned a girl with curly fair hair. Well OH has very fair lovely blonde hair and she never met him. I have brown hair. She also told me that I had a stomach ache and I did. I had really bad wind lol. She then said she had a feeling that I may be pregnant. She said this twice. So when I got home I felt really weird and exhausted. This morning I asked a friend about GOOD clairvoyants in my area and one inparticular who has been on TV and helped Police Murder Investigations called Sue Evans from Ashford here in UK was mentioned. I rang her today and I am booked in for a telephone reading tomorrow morning at 10am which is £20 for 20 mins and she tapes it all. I told her what it was for and she said she can do that. I can't wait for the call! I think all this stuff has got to my head but its keeping me going!
> 
> We have 2 more days of :sex: left...have to do it tonight and then again tomorrow...leave a day then one more. I feel like poo and so tired and my fanny is sore and red from all the pumping last night. That damn preseed made my lips sore and chapped!!!! Gonna use it though. I will do anything to get those :spermy: inside me. Sore fanny or not!
> 
> Winegums - table....well I'm useless at bb code so that will have to do sorry! haha:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Lmao at sore fanny all the Americans on here are gonna think u mean u have a sore ass! Hahaha anyway just wanted to share with you all I last saw a psychic face to face 3 weeks ago i trust her as my bros ex of 4 years mum was a medium and after the split said for my bro to go to her I had my first Reading with her June 2009 she was spot on with so many things about my future career ny personality all the bad things I've been through I the past then had one done by her 3 weeks ago again lots of major stuff about my career came up he even knew we were moving house and that me and my bf were having problems and the root of out problems! me and OH are ttc till September as I govto university then if no bfp and this time the lady was telling me all about my career (again) and no babyvstuff came up makes me worry that there's no baby on the cards for me anytime soon after the Reading she asked me if I had any questions I asked her can you tell me anything about a baby ( I didn't actually specify the question for me) shecsaid someone is having fertility issues and please god don't let that be me then she said someones going to be expecting that's all she picked up so don't know! :-( although I guess having psychic readings arnt the answer to everything some psychics are stronger than others I may try cherri22 been Reading her blog ad she sounds promising


----------



## AreIn83

Lucia-So it's not ass? That's what we call fannies but I'm guessing you mean your hoo-haw? Little Miss? Va-jay-jay (I hate this one, waaaay over used)? Tinker?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yes my front bottom is sore! lmao


----------



## AreIn83

Hilarious! That's what my daughter calls it, her front butt. :rofl: I'm going to use fanny now in reference to my front butt...and I'm going to say it with an English accent.


----------



## xLuciax

Haha yes in England a fanny is a va jay hehe and a bum isn't a tramp it's an ass lol! I have an American lecturer in my college class so she fills me in with lingo


----------



## Tasha1982

I thought it was but also :)


----------



## sienna

can I add mine 

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of April from a cycle you are currently on. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of January 2011 - specific reference to the 8th and 11th.

I'll be testing monday so will let you know if I am then another psychic I got a reading from in November will also be right she said 6-7months & a boy!

fingers crossed


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I wouldn't be wasting time with the other one way exit! lol It's hard enough as it is. We are already exhausted. Probably due to the fact that we started on cd8 every other day and I didn't get my LH Surge until YESTERDAY! cd20!!!! OH is knackered too lol!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

sienna said:


> can I add mine
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of April from a cycle you are currently on. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of January 2011 - specific reference to the 8th and 11th.
> 
> I'll be testing monday so will let you know if I am then another psychic I got a reading from in November will also be right she said 6-7months & a boy!
> 
> fingers crossed

Righty Oh Sienna adding now x YES FINGERS CROSSED WOW!


----------



## AreIn83

And nappy is what happens to hair when it's dirty and not combed through in the US and it's a diaper in UK. When DH and I were on our honeymoon in Mexico, we made friends with a couple from London. I had to ask several times when she meant by things. Like fag, a fag is a cigarette there and a gay man here.


----------



## AreIn83

Missy- :rofl: yeah that won't get your BFP!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

AreIn83 said:


> Missy- :rofl: yeah that won't get your BFP!

Yeah thank god hes not into that too! I'd be a jibbering wreck unable to function. lol :haha:


----------



## cheekybint

AreIn83 said:


> And nappy is what happens to hair when it's dirty and not combed through in the US and it's a diaper in UK. When DH and I were on our honeymoon in Mexico, we made friends with a couple from London. I had to ask several times when she meant by things. Like fag, a fag is a cigarette there and a gay man here.

Fag is also nasty slang for a gay man in the UK too

My favourite difference between UK English and US English is "Fanny" :rofl:


----------



## winegums

errr what does fanny mean in america?? is it different to here?? lol


----------



## cheekybint

Yeah, it means bum :D completely opposite to what we know it as lol

(Someone please correct me if I've got this wrong, but I believe it to be true!)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Winegums - It means bum...but lol....They thought I was refering to my bum being sore.....agrhhhhh I'm a nice girl! lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

And nappy is when somebodies hair needs washing. Next time I need mine washing I'm gonna say to OH in American accent. "Omg my hairs nappy" hehe


----------



## trying 4 3rd

MissyMooMoo said:


> And nappy is when somebodies hair needs washing. Next time I need mine washing I'm gonna say to OH in American accent. "Omg my hairs nappy" hehe

LOL!!!! :haha:


----------



## winegums

omg lol bum fanny :p

the only words i know is that they call.......
chips fries
but crisps they call chips?
jam they call jelly....
but jelly they call jello???
dummy is called pacifier?
ohhh and mobile phones are cell phones over there!!

its so confusing!!!


----------



## winegums

OMG i have just realised... is that why i have heard the words fanny pack used instead of bum bag?!!!!


----------



## SmileyShazza

I expect this is all a load of tosh but I caved in and ordered one. Just waiting for my reading to come back now :)


----------



## cheekybint

winegums said:


> OMG i have just realised... is that why i have heard the words fanny pack used instead of bum bag?!!!!

That's it lol


----------



## AreIn83

MissyMooMoo said:


> Winegums - It means bum...but lol....They thought I was refering to my bum being sore.....agrhhhhh I'm a nice girl! lol

OMG! I just about peed reading this...."I'm a nice girl" Holy hell that's funny :rofl: :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Tasha1982

winegums said:


> omg lol bum fanny :p
> 
> the only words i know is that they call.......
> chips fries
> but crisps they call chips?
> jam they call jelly....
> but jelly they call jello???
> dummy is called pacifier?
> ohhh and mobile phones are cell phones over there!!
> 
> its so confusing!!!

Hahahahah, You're hilarious!


----------



## soph77

Here is mine -

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle you are currently on (April 2010). The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of January 2011 - specific reference to the 19th and 15th.
WooHOO!!


----------



## AreIn83

Bum is butt, fanny is butt. I'm going to swat your on your fanny...ok, to me this sounds like something my grandma used to say when I was little but to you U.K. girls it sounds dirty...:haha:


----------



## trying 4 3rd

AreIn83 said:


> Bum is butt, fanny is butt. I'm going to swat your on your fanny...ok, to me this sounds like something my grandma used to say when I was little but to you U.K. girls it sounds dirty...:haha:

:rofl:


----------



## AreIn83

Oh man, I just thought about what would happen if I were talking dirty to DH and I used the word fanny and he would think he was getting some backdoor action....


----------



## cheekybint

trying 4 3rd said:


> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> Bum is butt, fanny is butt. I'm going to swat your on your fanny...ok, to me this sounds like something my grandma used to say when I was little but to you U.K. girls it sounds dirty...:haha:
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

Sounds kinda kinky to me :rofl:


----------



## trying 4 3rd

AreIn83 said:


> Oh man, I just thought about what would happen if I were talking dirty to DH and I used the word fanny and he would think he was getting some backdoor action....

LOL! I love this thread you ladies are so funny. I am laughing out loud and my daughters are asking what is so funny?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hey Soph - I hope it is BFP for you then!! Wow


----------



## AreIn83

:haha: just tell them you read a joke. You can use the one my 4 year old tells "Knock, knock?" "Who's there?" "Abe Lincoln" "Abe Lincoln, who?" "Abe Lincoln, don't cha know me?" "Knock, knock?" "Who's there?" "Thomas Jefferson" "Thomas Jefferson, who?" "Thomas Jefferson was Abe just here?"
While this may not sound too funny, picture a 4 year old telling the whole thing.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Soph - Did you want a boy?


----------



## trying 4 3rd

AreIn83 said:


> :haha: just tell them you read a joke. You can use the one my 4 year old tells "Knock, knock?" "Who's there?" "Abe Lincoln" "Abe Lincoln, who?" "Abe Lincoln, don't cha know me?" "Knock, knock?" "Who's there?" "Thomas Jefferson" "Thomas Jefferson, who?" "Thomas Jefferson was Abe just here?"
> While this may not sound too funny, picture a 4 year old telling the whole thing.

LOL too cute!


----------



## AreIn83

I crack up everytime she tells it the whole way through.


----------



## trying 4 3rd

soph77 said:


> Here is mine -
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle you are currently on (April 2010). The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of January 2011 - specific reference to the 19th and 15th.
> WooHOO!!

GL that is v exciting!


----------



## soph77

MissyMooMoo said:


> Soph - Did you want a boy?

No! Too much testosterone already in my household!

I think she has the conception part correct but the gender WRONG!!! LOL


----------



## xMissxZoiex

LMAO I've just read the whole of the posts and you girls are SOOO Funny DF is sitting there going "Tell me what your laughing at Please i need to know" :haha: Im not telling him  I've told him im having an affair with a man from India lol

Anyhooo on a more serious note Im Excited to be OVULATING SOON!!! so lets see if we can concieve this little girl Jenny Has told me about :haha: x


----------



## lilfrog01

:rofl:! i guess i shouldnt take so much time away from here. the UK to US translations are to die for!! yes alot of stuff is different here. like you guys have a different word for what we call a crib.. i forget what it is though. also you call the emergancy room an A&E. i've actually learned alot from reading posts on here.. :rofl:. 
good luck everyone and hopefully we have our first :bfp: for this thread!:thumbup:


----------



## Baronessgogo

Well its official, she was half right, got my clearblue digi this morning, and although she said in May, she did say that i could be pregnant already, im hoping and praying she is right about the Boy part!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well congratz !!!:happydance::happydance: Most people dont belive in pschyics or stuff of that sort but ill tell you what , My mother new i was pregnant before i even knew and same with my other sisters. She usualy has baby dreams before someone finds out their pregnant lol


----------



## Shannen

Im skeptical but I still get excited when ppl "predict" Im preggers...however it can be a little disappointing if your not...


----------



## Linny

Baronessgogo said:


> Well its official, she was half right, got my clearblue digi this morning, and although she said in May, she did say that i could be pregnant already, im hoping and praying she is right about the Boy part!

Oh wow, thats a little freaky that she said she had a feelin u were pregnant now. Wahoo big congrats. If she was right about me il b joinin u nxt month. Did u have a feelin u mite b before the readin? X


----------



## MissyMooMoo

xMissxZoiex said:


> LMAO I've just read the whole of the posts and you girls are SOOO Funny DF is sitting there going "Tell me what your laughing at Please i need to know" :haha: Im not telling him  I've told him im having an affair with a man from India lol
> 
> Anyhooo on a more serious note Im Excited to be OVULATING SOON!!! so lets see if we can concieve this little girl Jenny Has told me about :haha: x

Get Ovulating girl and get bding hehe x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Baronessgogo said:


> Well its official, she was half right, got my clearblue digi this morning, and although she said in May, she did say that i could be pregnant already, im hoping and praying she is right about the Boy part!

OMG! Congrats! I am going to enter your details now and when you get your EDD and know the gender let me know please. How many weeks is it you can get to know the gender? Or do you want to wait. I am so happy for you! xx


----------



## xLuciax

Baronessgogo said:


> Well its official, she was half right, got my clearblue digi this morning, and although she said in May, she did say that i could be pregnant already, im hoping and praying she is right about the Boy part!

Congrats! Might be our first jenny proved right how many dpo are you? Argh I got paid today and am so tempted to go to sainsburys right now and get a frer not sure if it's too early though


----------



## xLuciax

I didn't get my jennyrenny she must of realised I didn't pay lol! Might get one done properly today


----------



## notquitesure

I didn't get mine either Lucia... didn't pay for it though !!!


----------



## hjh_1987

hjh_1987 said:


> I just got my reading back...
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2011 - specific reference to the 6th and 11th.
> 
> this could be interesting as I went to a tarot card reader on 10th April, she didnt tell me when but she told me my first born would be a girl!!

If its birthdate is Feb then it will be a late one! hehe! Ovulated yesterday/today and begin of period was 6th April. I was 8DPO last month (according to FF) when AF arrived.


----------



## lilysmum2

I got mine and I didn't pay though ladies....

VERY ODD!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I had my psycic reading with Sue Evans this morning and she used her mind and the cards on me and she said I am worrying too much and trying too much. She said she definately sees a baby. A boy and a girl she said. lol. She sees me holding a pink bundle but she also sees a boy. She said I would conceive within 6 to 9 weeks so again this falls on my June cycle where I will fall pregnant in July. She advised me to relax though and take High Zinc and Vitamin E and to get him on more Zinc and Vit E too. I am also going for Reiki with her in 2 weeks because I also have an inner ear problem which I have had for years. Now thats 3 psycics that have told me Jul so I am freaking out here in a good way! x But boy and girl. hmmmmm which will it be. I have had twin girls in the past so I hope it will not be twins with one of each. It was hard work then and I'm older now! lol She also said I have my nan looking over me from the Spirit World. The other psycic told me that the other day! She sees a baby too. How freaky eh


----------



## xLuciax

wow sounds good missymoo! I paid for a jennyrenny this morning so just waiting now


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ok XLucia will watch out for yours and add it x I am so excited that we have already had an accurate reading from Jenny with Barroness x


----------



## cheekybint

I don't want mine to be accurate, don't want to wait till September for a BFP!


----------



## ttcstill

well i tested this morning with fmu, used an ic but of course its still too early...... I am going to wait til Saturday to test again then it will be May and in the time frame Jenny predicted I would get my BFP.


----------



## SmileyShazza

Have to say Lucia - I love your "When My baby ticker" :D


----------



## CandyApple19

do u have to pay for it! :O


----------



## xLuciax

SmileyShazza said:


> Have to say Lucia - I love your "When My baby ticker" :D

thanks shazza :-D its way better than having lots of tickers hehe


----------



## xLuciax

CandyApple19 said:


> do u have to pay for it! :O

yeah £5 it is boooo


----------



## CandyApple19

lmao i aint paying for that! i still filled it in but not payed... if i get one who knows LOLL


----------



## xLuciax

MissyMooMoo said:


> Ok XLucia will watch out for yours and add it x I am so excited that we have already had an accurate reading from Jenny with Barroness x

me too although nervous now incase mine comes back that I wont concieve till like next year or at the end of this year want bfp now nowww lol


----------



## SmileyShazza

xLuciax said:


> thanks shazza :-D its way better than having lots of tickers hehe

Hope you don't mind but I've done one for my signature too. I usually use the Lilypie one but I like your one so much :thumbup:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

ttcstill - It's really exciting this! hehe. Let us all know what you get! :dust:


----------



## xLuciax

CandyApple19 said:


> lmao i aint paying for that! i still filled it in but not payed... if i get one who knows LOLL

LOL! some people have got them back without paying I tried but I never did lol


----------



## AreIn83

I love that ticker too but you can't change your LP so it just puts in your O date 14 days from the end of you cycle which isn't true for me. It is super cute though. 
Cheeky-I don't want mine to be accurate either, I want my BFP NOW!!!


----------



## xLuciax

AreIn83 said:


> I love that ticker too but you can't change your LP so it just puts in your O date 14 days from the end of you cycle which isn't true for me. It is super cute though.
> Cheeky-I don't want mine to be accurate either, I want my BFP NOW!!!

did you get ur serendipity reading yet> i sent off for jennyrenny and a serendipity reading today


----------



## AreIn83

No, I haven't. I got a receipt in my e-mail for the payment this morning but no reading yet. I'm hoping that since she sent that, my reading should be coming soon.


----------



## rachael872211

Wow so much to catch up on! 

Ha ha missy. It took me a while to catch on to the sore fanny business. Very funny! 

Lilfrog a crib here is called a cot. 

Baronessgogo that's brill news! Congratulations. 

Lucia, I didn't realise u had to pay. I done it but when I tried to copy paste it wouldt work. I never had an option to pay anywere though :-( 

Smileyshazza did u pay for yours or get it free? 

Lucia jenny might come bac with a differnt Reading cos your last Reading could have been applicable with the chemical?? 

Hjh1987 how many days dpo are you now? 8dpo is early to come on. Is that abnormal for you? 

Jenny accuracy is going well! Good luck ttcstill! Give us an update tomorrow. 

I on the other hand am gutted! I felt so positie this month but if jenny is right I've got a little bit of a wait yet. 

Oh baronessgogo I forget to ask. How long have you been ttc? X


----------



## xLuciax

girls I just thought of something! wouldnt it be cool for someone who was already pregnant to get a jennrenny that way we would see if jenny is truthful cause if she gave them a bfp date she would be wrong


----------



## AreIn83

Who can we talk into doing that? It would be someone willing to waste a little money.


----------



## xLuciax

girls!! I just got my jenny renny lol 

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that looks to begin that same month. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 9th and birth on the 28th of February 2011.

Jennifer


----------



## xLuciax

I really wanted a girl =(


----------



## xLuciax

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that looks to begin that same month. <<<<<< is it just me or does that not make sense


----------



## AreIn83

what day would CD 1 be for you for June? If it's June 1st, that would make perfect sense.


----------



## xLuciax

AreIn83 said:


> Who can we talk into doing that? It would be someone willing to waste a little money.

hmmmm now thats the question lol


----------



## AreIn83

You start anywhere the first week, that's enough time to O and have 10-12 days before testing.


----------



## xLuciax

AreIn83 said:


> what day would CD 1 be for you for June? If it's June 1st, that would make perfect sense.

CD1 will be 7th of may latest 8th of may :-S think I would O around 21st may making implantation around maybe 28th of june so would of what she said be true


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I've added it anyways lol


----------



## xLuciax

=P im happy with that think I can hold out for another month hehe ive sent off for reading with someone else too so lets see what they say!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I'm getting a bit obsessed with these phsycics. Got a confession,,...spent £20 on that one this morning, £10 on the on the other day at that Holistic Centre and £5 with Jenny Renny and I keep googling for more. I think I'm going to have to quit this thought. Just because I want somebody to tell me so bad when I will conceive! I feel really doubtful at them all really. I know I shouldn't. I felt optimistic before but now I feel really tired and fed up. :-(


----------



## MissyMooMoo

And I so wanted this to be my month. And that other psychic told me to stop stressing but I know that I will be stressed on the June month because that is supposed to apparently be THE month but I will be so stressed in June now and then all the way up to AF coming and it it does come I know I will just cry :-(


----------



## xLuciax

MissyMooMoo said:


> I'm getting a bit obsessed with these phsycics. Got a confession,,...spent £20 on that one this morning, £10 on the on the other day at that Holistic Centre and £5 with Jenny Renny and I keep googling for more. I think I'm going to have to quit this thought. Just because I want somebody to tell me so bad when I will conceive! I feel really doubtful at them all really. I know I shouldn't. I felt optimistic before but now I feel really tired and fed up. :-(

omg me too =S did you send off for a cherri reading? aparantly shes the best out of them all she gives u in depth readings even the childs features ive been reading her daily blog she seems to be genuwine and on her site she has a link to jenny renny so jenny cant be that bad she even had a post on the blog warning people against ruby


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I just with you could order a baby lol. Im good at doing that. Look how good I am at ordering stuff..... Preseed, softcups, psycic readings, cbfm, opks, semenax, vitamins, hpt's, Robittusin......jeez!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I ordered one with Brooke too...sorry I forgot that one and her site is good too but hers is going to take 7 to 12 days but on her site she goes indepth too about stuff and has tonnes of reviews x


----------



## xLuciax

im still confussed about my reading 

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that looks to begin that same month. 

so technically i'll find out in july wouldnt I? my AF due 7th may if i had a cycle in june that would mean the baby would be july or am I wrong lol


----------



## AreIn83

But if your cycle starts early in June. Say AF comes May 7th then June 5th then you O around the 19th or 20th then you could test by June 30th?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

If it is early June it would be right though yeah?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

As Arein just said! lol


----------



## rachael872211

Missy u r crazy! Lol. 

Lucia mine was the same. Well I think it was. I have been Reading so many on not sure which one is mine now. Agh I'm going to have to read mine again now before I make myself look stupid x


----------



## xLuciax

I just got this from another website

''i had a reading from jenny and im afraid she got it wrong with me, she said i will get pregnant in december 2009, and baby due aug 2010, i am pregnant now( got pregnant in april 09) and baby girl due in january 2010, only thing i dont know is sex of baby so she might have got that right! good luck anyways hun''

Read more: https://www.netmums.com/coffeehouse...g-all-fingers-toes-crossed.html#ixzz0mVbYrfy6 
Netmums - the local parenting network


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Agrrrrrr - why can't somebody tell us when we will conceive! lol


----------



## xLuciax

Oohh read this from netmums!
 



Attached Files:







eehh.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 29


----------



## xLuciax

rachael872211 said:


> missy u r crazy! Lol.
> 
> Lucia mine was the same. Well i think it was. I have been reading so many on not sure which one is mine now. Agh i'm going to have to read mine again now before i make myself look stupid x

wow are we both june?


----------



## rachael872211

Lucia I can see your point. Your cycle is going to have to change by a week for it to happen. 

So your result is based on that u would test early! (she knows u well. Lol) x


----------



## xLuciax

rachael872211 said:


> Lucia I can see your point. Your cycle is going to have to change by a week for it to happen.
> 
> So your result is based on that u would test early! (she knows u well. Lol) x

hahaha thats true!


----------



## rachael872211

Oh no lucia. I meant I think my Reading was the same. My bfp would be in august from a cycle starting in august. I couldn't work it out. But I need to check it said that cos I can't remember now if I'm just remembering someone elses. I know I'm august though and u want it to be wrong :-( 
I want to be this month. X


----------



## xLuciax

she could be wrong still though =) im just waiting for my other reading to come back to compare results


----------



## rachael872211

Oh and lucia I can't read the babymed stuff! I'm on my phone and it's all blurrey. I'm curious what it says. X


----------



## SmileyShazza

I've got my reading come through..............

"Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 21st and 23rd."

I'm happy with that as was worried I'd have no year or it would say I'd conceive in March or something and then be worried I've got ages to wait. I'd like a girl but to be honest as long as our baby is healthy when it arrives I really am not fussy!

Good luck ladies :)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Got mine today to
Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of August from a cycle that begins in July. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced around the 15th of April and 21st of March 2011


----------



## rachael872211

Ruskie I'm august too! X


----------



## MissyMooMoo

God so many red negatives. I feel sad now


----------



## Ruskiegirl

You know whats funny about my reading
My youngest daughter was born april 19th LOL!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Baronessgogo said:


> Well its official, she was half right, got my clearblue digi this morning, and although she said in May, she did say that i could be pregnant already, im hoping and praying she is right about the Boy part!

OMG! Congratulations hunni!!! =D Hopefully i can join you in a few weeks! =D so pleased for you!! xxxx


----------



## rachael872211

Missy what do you mean "so many negatives"? x


----------



## rachael872211

LUCIA! Mine is the the same situation as you. Mine says I will get my BFP in August that starts in that cycle, considering our cycles are the same, I cant figure it out either, my cycle is going to have to change to make that true. Unless of course I am testing early. Do you think she allows for POAS addicts? hmm. x


----------



## rachael872211

Sorry Missy, I get you now with the negatives. I hope mine is wrong and it happens now! lol. x


----------



## sienna

on the other forum Jenny so far only has a 25% success rate although 60% of the ladies got there BFP just on a different date which is good news :happydance:


----------



## rachael872211

Woo! Im happy as long as I know its coming! x


----------



## rachael872211

OMG! I think I have had a IB!!!! x


----------



## dawny690

Im going to try one of these x


----------



## notquitesure

OK, so after submitting my form 3 times in the last 2 days without paying and not receiving a reading, I've finally succumed and paid !!! wonder how long it will take....


----------



## brillbride

hi girlies--jus gave in and purchased the cher22 one--was looking at both it and jenny but went for cheri in the end -will let u all know anyhows.x


----------



## Twitch

This is mine......

*Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May 2010 from a cycle that begins in April 2010. THe baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of January 2011 - specific reference to the 19th and 27th.*


Now I am SUPER excited about this cycle, trying not to get my hopes up!! I am interested to see just how accurate Jenny Renny really is!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

rachael872211 said:


> OMG! I think I have had a IB!!!! x

I read about it on the other sMeP thread. Wow! Do you think it is IB?? :winkwink:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

rachael872211 said:


> Missy what do you mean "so many negatives"? x

I mean the negatives from that picture on that forum. I feel a bit more positive this morning though. We will all get there eventually. PMA!!!!!


----------



## wantingagirl

Hey Missy did you add mine posted it a while ago


----------



## rachael872211

Missy I hope so. There was no more this morning. Like if I was getting heavier then it would have been waiting for me when I went to the toilet. So I am happy there is no more. 

I did test this morning. BFN. 

But I knew that before I even done it, because its going to take 2 days for HCG to show in my system. 

I am remaining hopeful. Especially as its not got heavier, I really dont know. Could it be something else? x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

rachael872211 said:


> Missy I hope so. There was no more this morning. Like if I was getting heavier then it would have been waiting for me when I went to the toilet. So I am happy there is no more.
> 
> I did test this morning. BFN.
> 
> But I knew that before I even done it, because its going to take 2 days for HCG to show in my system.
> 
> I am remaining hopeful. Especially as its not got heavier, I really dont know. Could it be something else? x

I am 1 dpo how many days are you?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

wantingagirl said:


> Hey Missy did you add mine posted it a while ago

I thought I did but upon looking just now seems you aren't there. Can you re-send and I will add when I get back from town in a sec. I really need to get my McDonalds breakfast this morning. I decided I was going into town last night to get Zinc and Vit E tablets for the pair of us and that always means McDonalds Breakfast of course! hehe God I am a freak


----------



## winegums

has anyone had a cheri reading? its been 5 days and i've heard nothing from her :(


----------



## rachael872211

I'm 8dpo missy. 

Lucia has had a cherri one I think. I might be wrong. 

Arein. Did u have a cherri one? X


----------



## xLuciax

winegums said:


> has anyone had a cheri reading? its been 5 days and i've heard nothing from her :(

Cherris blog shows that shes been away in Disney Land witj her children not sure if shes back yet go on her page click on link for her blog


----------



## Sumaspikey

Just requested my Jenny Renny BFP prediction - so excited! x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I can't get a cheri one yet cos I am waiting for my Paypal acct. Had to wait for the amounts to be in my statement. I will look now to see and get it ordered. How long does she take to get back?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

rachael872211 said:


> Woo! Im happy as long as I know its coming! x

Me to!:thumbup:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Sumaspikey said:


> Just requested my Jenny Renny BFP prediction - so excited! x

Let us know what you get and I will add u x:flower:


----------



## brillbride

i ordered my cheri one l.nite and i got an automated email back to say shes off from the 23rd april to the 1st may---!!


----------



## xLuciax

Ok so i just got my serendipity reading back 
*
Hello Lucia
*
*
*
( Can you please email me back, so i know you have received your reading )
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
I'd like to give you the month of*August 2010*as a conception month or the month you get your BFP

*
The Card i got for you was
*
*
The Moon card: This card represents female energy, i feel your child will be a baby girl
*
*
** I'v used my pendulum which also agree's with the tarot card ( That a girl will be born )
*
*
* I hope the prediction turns out to be correct for you, please let me know the outcome
*
*
Love Light & blessings
*
*
Anne-Marie. Ok so now im being told August with a girl!!! Sooo different to jennys think im gonna try a cherri22 then thats it no moré readings lol


----------



## winegums

WHAT i didn't get an automated response from cheri and still haven't got my serendipity reading :( xx


----------



## xLuciax

Sus y email serendipity to tell her the email to send it too i always do that


----------



## xLuciax

Sorry i mean did you*** loool i still have the spanish setting on my iPhone and it corrected it into spanish lol


----------



## ttcstill

I got the same response from cheri..... how much is the serendipity reading and where can i get it and how long did it take to get back?


----------



## winegums

lol i was confused then ... yes i emailed her as soon as i paid.. haven't heard anything though :(


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I am still waiting for funds to go in my paypal which take 7 to 10 days from my bank so I have to wait for a cheri reading lol


----------



## kstan

Here is mine.......
Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the end of June/beginning of July from a cycle that begins in June. The pregnancy shows as twin boys (fraternal) and their EDD is referenced around the 16th March 2011, while their birth is shown on the 7th.

My OH is a twin!


----------



## trying 4 3rd

kstan said:


> Here is mine.......
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the end of June/beginning of July from a cycle that begins in June. The pregnancy shows as twin boys (fraternal) and their EDD is referenced around the 16th March 2011, while their birth is shown on the 7th.
> 
> My OH is a twin!

Wow! That is awesome! V detailed hun! GL keep us updated!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

kstan said:


> Here is mine.......
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the end of June/beginning of July from a cycle that begins in June. The pregnancy shows as twin boys (fraternal) and their EDD is referenced around the 16th March 2011, while their birth is shown on the 7th.
> 
> My OH is a twin!

Cooolll!!!! I had twins. Added you! hehe


----------



## xLuciax

Wow sounds promising they do say that its mote likely you have twins if its in the fam


----------



## HopefulMi

Jenny Renny never put a year on my prediction....does that mean its this year?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

HopefulMi said:


> Jenny Renny never put a year on my prediction....does that mean its this year?

If there is no year it can mean either this year or next (2 year span)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I just counted all the readings Jenny predicted for May and there are 13 due! So lets see how many Jenny gets right in the next few weeks. This is sooooooo exciting! hehe. She got the first one right which is wayyyyy promising!


----------



## trying 4 3rd

HopefulMi said:


> Jenny Renny never put a year on my prediction....does that mean its this year?

IDK mine and a lot of ladies didn't have a year. We all got them ordered on I think Tuesday. I hope it does mean this year!


----------



## Tasha1982

Soooo any pluses yet?


----------



## kstan

GL ladies who are predicted this for the nxt couple of weeks! Yay - cant wait to see if she's right!!


----------



## HayleyJJ

how long do u wait for the readings i wanna do one


----------



## AreIn83

I got mine back in 24 hours, some girls are waiting 2 days.


----------



## winegums

jenny is quite good gets back to most people within 24 hours
cheri is away at the moment but apparently she gets back to people within about 48 hours when she is here
and serendipity... i have no idea still haven't heard back for that one!!
xx


----------



## winegums

arein did you get a cheri or serendipity reading??


----------



## AreIn83

No ma'am, I haven't. I just checked a bit ago.


let me rephrase, I did get a serendiptiy but haven't gotten my reading. I got a receipt in my inbox from 4/28. I sent for the reading on Tuesday so if it hasn't come by Sunday, I'm sending an email.


----------



## HayleyJJ

i have just done jenny i thought that was what the post was about im confused arghhh


----------



## winegums

ok yeh same i'm really impatient!! lol xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

i just paid via paypal do we need to send her anything?


----------



## xshell79

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that begins in April. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of January 2011 - specific reference to the 15th and 20th



ive just recieved my reading and im in shock...i so hope this is true!!!!


----------



## HayleyJJ

fx for you babes xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

when did u order it


----------



## winegums

the jenny site once you pay there is a link on her site you click on it and it has a short form to fill out with some info about cycle etc that you send her

and yes this thread is about jenny but a couple of us have gotten similar readings from a couple of other sites too!

xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

i didnt get a link oh no what should i do


----------



## winegums

im getting so impatient i really want to see if cheri says the same as jenny!! i paid her monday but apparently she's away :( got my serendipity one on tuesday but i did the photo reading not tarot xx


----------



## winegums

no hun sorry once you have paid jenny fill out this info if you haven't already

https://jennyrenny.viviti.com/conception


----------



## xshell79

ive just recieved my email and this is the reading i got

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that begins in April. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of January 2011 - specific reference to the 15th and 20th


im in shock i so wish it is true


----------



## HayleyJJ

yep done it i left the child bit out though didnt know what to put


----------



## xshell79

i did mine this morning about 6.30am and it came through at 5.30pm today so was well quick


----------



## HayleyJJ

did u leave the child bit empty i didnt know what ren meant so left it empty


----------



## trying 4 3rd

hello ladies what is the serendipity reading? I only know about jenny renny and cherri22. Do you have to pay for it also and how much US?


----------



## xshell79

i filled it in a i have a child already so if u dont have any kids yet then i assume u leave it blank


----------



## winegums

leave it empty if you have no children i have a son so i filled it in xx


----------



## winegums

serendipity is apparently known for photo readings but she also does a tarot reading
you can ask her a question and she talks about that topic 'i.e. when am i gonna get preg??'

i however chose a photo reading which i think was £6 am hoping she might tell from my face i want a baby ;) haha xx


----------



## winegums

oh forgot link

https://readings-at-serendipity.co.uk/#


----------



## notquitesure

Wohooooooooooo... please add mine to the list;

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that begins in April. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of January 2011 - specific reference to the 21st and 19th.

This was EXACTLY what I was hoping for... 

If I ovulated yesterday, as I suspect, my due date would be 20th Jan 2010.

My DD will be 20 years old on 25th Jan 2011 and she was due on 19th :)

I hope Jenny is right on all counts xxxxxx


----------



## HayleyJJ

i left it blank but i have a child do u think it will matter


----------



## winegums

i dunno to be honest i would prob send an email and include it?? up to you though x


----------



## xshell79

notquitesure- fx'd for u ..i have my reading too and it says i should get a may bfp......

i hope and wish these readings come true

:dust:


----------



## HayleyJJ

done


----------



## trying 4 3rd

winegums said:


> oh forgot link
> 
> https://readings-at-serendipity.co.uk/#

Do you know how much it cost in US$? I can't figure out how to make it tell me. Ughhhh


----------



## kstan

On the serendipity web it says **Readings are for entertainment purposes ONLY **


----------



## winegums

k i worked out gbp to usd and should be about...

7.65 is for the tarot reading 
9.18 is for the photo reading


----------



## winegums

yeh they all say that cos some mental people take it too seriously and start emailing them like 'OMG I GOT BFN U SED I WOZ GNA B PRG DIS MONTH WTF' and they have to protect themselves


----------



## notquitesure

xshell79 said:


> notquitesure- fx'd for u ..i have my reading too and it says i should get a may bfp......
> 
> i hope and wish these readings come true
> 
> :dust:

Well... I shall be stalking you from now on !!!

:happydance:


----------



## trying 4 3rd

winegums said:


> k i worked out gbp to usd and should be about...
> 
> 7.65 is for the tarot reading
> 9.18 is for the photo reading

Thank you hun! :thumbup:


----------



## kstan

lol!


----------



## HayleyJJ

i cant see the buy it now button the the serinidity one


----------



## trying 4 3rd

ok so I just paid for serendipity reading and received an email stating she received payment! Now WTH bc it doesn't give me any link or anything to go to. Do I just go in and email my question to her? Sorry I feel so stupid having to ask all these damn questions! :dohh:


----------



## HayleyJJ

how did u pay i cant see buy it now buttom


----------



## notquitesure

Just paid fo a Serendipity reading :blush: after Jenny Renny said;

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that begins in April. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of January 2011 - specific reference to the 21st and 19th.

Well... no harm in getting a second opinion lol just hope it matches :happydance:


----------



## trying 4 3rd

HayleyJJ said:


> how did u pay i cant see buy it now buttom

I went under Readings & Price List it will give you a buy now button. GL LOL


----------



## xshell79

i will stalk you too notquitesure and if we get our bfp's then we can become bump buddies! 

when are you thinking of testing notquitesure?


----------



## HayleyJJ

i cant see it anywhere on the whole thing


----------



## notquitesure

xshell79 said:


> i will stalk you too notquitesure and if we get our bfp's then we can become bump buddies!
> 
> when are you thinking of testing notquitesure?

Gosh, not even sure I've ov'd yet lol have a look at my chart... temp is rising but I have more EWCM today :wacko: only managed BD on CD9 too :cry: but did have EWCM then and have been reading sperm can live up to 7 days in fertile CM... I hope so !

When are you testing ???

Bump-buddies here we come :hugs:


----------



## xshell79

the next few days will give a clearer idea of ov as it looks like u ov between cd 13 to 15 usually from ur pther charts, so u shud try to :sex: while u still have ewcm just incase u ov a few days later than normal!

im going to try and hold out till the 10th may to test as i havent any in the hpt's in the house ... but will see how my chart looks in a few more days!

:dust:


----------



## notquitesure

I will try but OH is working nights :(


----------



## xshell79

well my ov date has changed so ff reckons so im 13dpo today but i remeber we didnt bd at the important days as my oh was working nights for 3 of the days! :sad:


----------



## notquitesure

xshell79 said:


> well my ov date has changed so ff reckons so im 13dpo today but i remeber we didnt bd at the important days as my oh was working nights for 3 of the days! :sad:

Spermies can live up tp 7 days in EWCM, less in watery CM etc... hope you got to BD at some time then xxx

I'm 3dpo... :happydance: FF says I ov'd CD10 which is one day after we BD'd 

:hugs:


----------



## xshell79

i hope so notquite i bd on cd 7 and cd11 ff says i ov on cd10 , oh was on nights cd8,9,10 time will tell... 

yep u covered ov well with ur bding so fx'd and hope the 2ww flys by.. 

i just want to fast forward a few days temps to see whars happening!


----------



## notquitesure

xshell79 said:


> i hope so notquite i bd on cd 7 and cd11 ff says i ov on cd10 , oh was on nights cd8,9,10 time will tell...
> 
> yep u covered ov well with ur bding so fx'd and hope the 2ww flys by..
> 
> i just want to fast forward a few days temps to see whars happening!

It's not too early to test :happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Morning ladies! My last :sex: day this morning. Put my softcup up and still wearing it. Taking doggies out now lol. All new readings have been updated. A LOT OF APRIL BFP's....whhhoooooooooooooooooooo YAY!!! hehe:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::smug::smug::friends::friends::headspin::headspin:

So exciting! Lets wait to see if Jenny is right. I hope so!


----------



## notquitesure

xshell, your Jenny Renny Reading: 

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that begins in April. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of January 2011 - specific reference to the 15th and 20th.

Your ov date predeicts a due date of 11th Jan 2011 !

To conceive a girl you need to have sex 3-4 days prior to ovulation !

All sounds like jenny's prediction is on track to me :)


----------



## xshell79

notquitesure-- its got me all excited but i feel nausea all morning thinking about it, its scarey in a good way does ur ov and due date work out the same too for u from the reading? as u bd close to ov then u would concieve a boy like jenny said!!!

if i am 13dpo i'll be on toilet watch from now on hoping :af: stays away


----------



## Sumaspikey

Wow - got my prediction this morning and she reckons next month is the month!

BFP predicted: May from a cycle that started in April (this cycle started 30th April ie yesterday)
EDD: February 2011 specifically 3rd and 6th
Gender: Girl (I wanted a boy really but the only names I love are girls' so maybe it's a sign?)

I really hope she's right...roll on May xx

(Exact wording: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that begins in April. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2011 - specific reference to the 3rd and 6th.)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Sumaspikey - Added!!! Wow!!! So exciting. xxx


----------



## notquitesure

xshell79 said:


> notquitesure-- its got me all excited but i feel nausea all morning thinking about it, its scarey in a good way does ur ov and due date work out the same too for u from the reading? as u bd close to ov then u would concieve a boy like jenny said!!!
> 
> if i am 13dpo i'll be on toilet watch from now on hoping :af: stays away

Wow... just checked and my due date is 19th Jan 2010. 

My DD due date was 19th Jan 1991 and she was born 25th Jan, now that is just toooooooo spooky :)

:hugs:


----------



## notquitesure

Missymoomoo... you added mine to the 1st page but now I cant see it ???

Here it is again...

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that begins in April. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of January 2011 - specific reference to the 21st and 19th.

Thanks hun xxx


----------



## HayleyJJ

Waiting for mine to come xxxx


----------



## goddess25

I am going to do this too.... wow this jenny renny women is sure getting a lot of business from us B&Bers... Are you sure that its none of you, if it is... well done on getting $8 for every reading.. ingenious really. I am going to do it later.


----------



## rachael872211

lol I know! We should get commission for all this advertising! x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

notquitesure said:


> Missymoomoo... you added mine to the 1st page but now I cant see it ???
> 
> Here it is again...
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that begins in April. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of January 2011 - specific reference to the 21st and 19th.
> 
> Thanks hun xxx

Sorry Just added again. Not sure what happened there x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yes and I should get lots of commision for updating the front page but I can assure you it isn't me lol


----------



## winegums

just got my serendipity reading
and im shaking
and have tears in my eyes
im so freaked out
she knows everything about me

as i said before i did the photo reading? not the tarot reading. i sent her a picture and she has replied with about 4 paragraphs of my life including places and names and ages etc and i'm so freaked out

but on the plus side she said i will see a positive from some sort of test very soon...........


----------



## HayleyJJ

wow thats great xxxx


----------



## HayleyJJ

when did you buy winegums?

i did jenny and sin and a physic lady waiting to her from them to compare xxx

yes im obsessed


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I have just done Cheri too and waiting, done brooke and waiting and done Serendipity. I am going mad with psychics. Wow sounds good the Serendipity one. x


----------



## HayleyJJ

i been told by a tarot reader and a physic i will have twins so lets see what they say


----------



## MissyMooMoo

winegums said:


> just got my serendipity reading
> and im shaking
> and have tears in my eyes
> im so freaked out
> she knows everything about me
> 
> as i said before i did the photo reading? not the tarot reading. i sent her a picture and she has replied with about 4 paragraphs of my life including places and names and ages etc and i'm so freaked out
> 
> but on the plus side she said i will see a positive from some sort of test very soon...........

Wow!!!! I can't wait to get my Serendipity one back. Sent for it this morning. Did you only provide her with the stuff she asked for too? Like your dob and name and if you had and other children?


----------



## HayleyJJ

MissyMooMoo said:


> winegums said:
> 
> 
> just got my serendipity reading
> and im shaking
> and have tears in my eyes
> im so freaked out
> she knows everything about me
> 
> as i said before i did the photo reading? not the tarot reading. i sent her a picture and she has replied with about 4 paragraphs of my life including places and names and ages etc and i'm so freaked out
> 
> but on the plus side she said i will see a positive from some sort of test very soon...........
> 
> Wow!!!! I can't wait to get my Serendipity one back. Sent for it this morning. Did you only provide her with the stuff she asked for too? Like your dob and name and if you had and other children?Click to expand...


wine did the photo reading hun not conception one


----------



## MissyMooMoo

HayleyJJ said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winegums said:
> 
> 
> just got my serendipity reading
> and im shaking
> and have tears in my eyes
> im so freaked out
> she knows everything about me
> 
> as i said before i did the photo reading? not the tarot reading. i sent her a picture and she has replied with about 4 paragraphs of my life including places and names and ages etc and i'm so freaked out
> 
> but on the plus side she said i will see a positive from some sort of test very soon...........
> 
> Wow!!!! I can't wait to get my Serendipity one back. Sent for it this morning. Did you only provide her with the stuff she asked for too? Like your dob and name and if you had and other children?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wine did the photo reading hun not conception oneClick to expand...

I did both! haha:happydance::happydance:


----------



## winegums

i didnt give her no info! I paid for it with paypal on tues and sent her a pic i sent it to the wrong email so yesterday sent the pic to the correct email and all i said was 'sorry i bought this reading tuesday but sent the picture to the wrong email'

and got her reply today talking about my aunt and uncle (by name) and saying how my son was just turning 1 etc etc so freaky deak!! i even sent the email by a diff email address i use for forums and stuff so she couldn't have found out info that way... it's weird

xx


----------



## xLuciax

winegums said:


> just got my serendipity reading
> and im shaking
> and have tears in my eyes
> im so freaked out
> she knows everything about me
> 
> as i said before i did the photo reading? not the tarot reading. i sent her a picture and she has replied with about 4 paragraphs of my life including places and names and ages etc and i'm so freaked out
> 
> but on the plus side she said i will see a positive from some sort of test very soon...........

yeah serendipity is soo good! tarrot I had with her few things came up that I could relate too I may send off for a photo reading with her this week


----------



## xLuciax

winegums said:


> i didnt give her no info! I paid for it with paypal on tues and sent her a pic i sent it to the wrong email so yesterday sent the pic to the correct email and all i said was 'sorry i bought this reading tuesday but sent the picture to the wrong email'
> 
> and got her reply today talking about my aunt and uncle (by name) and saying how my son was just turning 1 etc etc so freaky deak!! i even sent the email by a diff email address i use for forums and stuff so she couldn't have found out info that way... it's weird
> 
> xx

wow she even got names! amazing


----------



## winegums

yep was SO freaked when she got the names :S i think i might have to do the tarot to ask her about where my bfp is ;) very impressed with it xx


----------



## trying 4 3rd

hey ladies I just received my serendipity reading and I can say I am pleased with it. I know it is for entertainment purposes but you know how we can be! LOL Anyhoo here it is ladies:

The first card I got for you is the ACE OF WANDS:

The Ace of Wands is a symbol of possibility and change, it signifies a new creative opportunity and the chance for the whole family to muck in and be united on a certain project. The Ace of Wands indicates something is being offered to you on a plate, a new opportunity, a new direction in life. The beginning of a new family or possibly a new relationship. This card is strongly connected to the number one and resembles the first one in a line of something.

:happydance:(If I get pg it will be the first with my dh!!!!):happydance:

The second card I received for you is the TEN OF PENTACLES:

The ten of pentacles shows how family, or even extended family is important. It is the card of the earth and represents all things related to growth. I see this as a very positive card with regards to your question. The ten of pentacles is also about patience, it suggests that anything grown from the earth takes time. You dont just plant things and reap the rewards over night, a seed of any kind once planted must be nurtured and looked after properly to allow it to grow.



The third and final card I got for you is the PRINCESS OF CUPS:

This card is symbolized as the healer and means that not only is good health predicted but also the recipient is blessed. In life this represents happiness, marriage, healing, patience, generosity and compassion, and has strong relations to the Autumn season.
Princess cards in a spread also indicate a message or messenger and the carrier of what is usually good or positive news. As often happens with the Princesses of the deck, the card represents a change in events, the Princess of Cups will sometimes come up to indicate a forthcoming pregnancy.

A time of around Autumn has been suggested, and Im wondering if the creative project could be decorating a nursery.


----------



## HayleyJJ

when did you purchase trying for 3rd??? that spounds good im practising tarot with my reader and i also last week got the ace of wands all your cards are positive no negativity at all great xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

For everyone - How long did it take for you to get all your Serendity readings back? I sent for mine this morning x


----------



## trying 4 3rd

HayleyJJ said:


> when did you purchase trying for 3rd??? that spounds good im practising tarot with my reader and i also last week got the ace of wands all your cards are positive no negativity at all great xx

Thank you hun! I ordered it yesterday afternoon and she got back to me this afternoon. That is neat that your practicing tarot reading! How long do you think it takes before you can actually read someones cards for them?


----------



## winegums

well i paid last tuesday but emailed the wrong address so emailed the correct address last night and got my reading tonight

trying 4 that was a lovely reading i really want to do the tarot one now!!!

she also said something to me about febuary and if i get pregnant this month or next month baby could be due in feb!!!!!!!!! please!!!!!!!! lol

xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

i can read them now babes but i wanna go in more depth been told by my reader in last reading last week i may have twins and yesterday a physic said im havng twins and will find out in 3 or 4 weeks so interestinng to c what jenny and sin say xx


----------



## trying 4 3rd

HayleyJJ said:


> i can read them now babes but i wanna go in more depth been told by my reader in last reading last week i may have twins and yesterday a physic said im havng twins and will find out in 3 or 4 weeks so interestinng to c what jenny and sin say xx

OOOOOO how exciting TWINS!!!!:yipee: You will have to keep us updated for sure babe! FX'ed for you! My dh has been saying I am gonna have twin boys! LOL:haha:


----------



## HayleyJJ

lol it does run in my oh family and his mum always said i will have twins but no one knows it runs in his fam my grandad was a twin as well and missed all his children with my nanna and all there kids xx


----------



## winegums

twins come from mums side so it wouldnt matter if your oh is a twin
fraternal twinning is when women hyperovulate (2 or more eggs in one cycle instead of 1) and this is hereditary passed down through women xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

oh ok so my mums dad was a twin and oh has twins in fam so that dont matter? i not got a clue


----------



## goddess25

Ok I have caved and paid for my jenny reading... not quite sure why i have done but will update my details when i get the e-mail. I noticed she also does a birth one too, thats interesting and I will be taking that one up when it happens aswell.


----------



## ttcstill

I posted pics of my tests in the testing. Area help


----------



## winegums

Hayley i may be wrong but think its if your mum, nan, great nan, aunt etc has the gene it can be passed down
also may be if your DADs family has the gene obviously he wont have it but can still be passed along to you
but not your oh BUT if you have girl children then they can recieve it from your OH and may have twins themselves ;)

xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

my mum may have as her dad is a twin but its skipped all genereations so far xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

just got my ebay one not jenny or sin yet 





Dear Hayley below is your pregnancy outlook reading :

On opening my links around you I felt a very strong vision of a baby boy coming into your life within 2011, early 2011 and see conception is going to be around you anytime, if not already

I pick up the energy of a female in spirit who shows this for you and actually shows 3 children within your life time

So to clarify your next conception is anytime now, literally, and this is a baby boy born 2011, your second conception is May 2012 and I see from this the Birth of a baby girl

I feel more children will bring alot of joy and happiness into your life and make your life balanced and complete, although I feel at the moment you may worry this will not happen for you, this lady in spirit around you gives me a strong M initial, and does confirm 2 more children ahead for you here.

I do sense 1 child spirit side, which would connect to yourself or family, but this is past and not present.

Wishing you every happiness x x x


----------



## HayleyJJ

https://www.psychic123ukreadings.net/


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hayley which reading did you do?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Was it the 3 wishes one at 12.99


----------



## HayleyJJ

no babes it was £6 let me look


----------



## HayleyJJ

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Psychic-Read...t=UK_Metaphysical_New_Age&hash=item27b14ec2b9

there u go xx


----------



## Kaede351

I'm waiting for my reading to come back :)

XxX


----------



## brillbride

im waiting for my cheri and jennyy---taken forever:(xxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Waiting for Cherri, Brooke, Serendipity and this lol


----------



## brillbride

seems to be taken forever!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hayley how long does the Ebay one take?


----------



## HayleyJJ

One day babes she is lovely still waitin for my jenny and sin arghhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Maybe Jenny has weekend off. I got my Jenny one in 2 days x Not had Sin one or Brooke one yet tho lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I had to do the Ebay one Hayley after I saw the details of yours. That was a great detailed reading and I need one., I really feel like I'm a bit lost. My feelings and moods are up and down at the moment. I am going mad! lol


----------



## ttcstill

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle you are currently on ( April 2010). The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/Birthdate if referenced the month of Janurary 2011 - specific reference to the 13th and 14th.


----------



## wantingagirl

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begin in June 2010. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 20th and 29th.

Thanks luv!


----------



## HayleyJJ

wen did you buy them girls??? are they jenny readings


----------



## Tigerlilly80

How soon did you get your readings?
I did it yesterday afternoon and still had nothing come through... Just wondering how long it takes, or maybe she has weekends off.


----------



## HayleyJJ

MissyMooMoo said:


> I had to do the Ebay one Hayley after I saw the details of yours. That was a great detailed reading and I need one., I really feel like I'm a bit lost. My feelings and moods are up and down at the moment. I am going mad! lol


so am i babes i feel really sick today had no wcm but my tummmy is cramping and has been for 2 days now and waiting for these readings is driving me mad now xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Do you feel pregnant Hayley? I don't :-(


----------



## HayleyJJ

nooooo im not even due to ov till tomo or tues lol but she said im literally concieveing now didnt she have had lots of bd x thinking im ov early but not picked up surge do you think????? i have been very gassy and crampy

i feel sick today xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I dunno Hayley. I got lots of EWCM 7 days running up to my LH Surge and then when I got LH Surge it all turned watery and lotiony and white tinged. It wasn't stretchy anymore. Dunno why lol. But I also kept thinking had O'vd early but then I got my LH Surge on CD21!!!!!


----------



## HayleyJJ

well i had ewcm a blob yest and bit today but im cramping like helll arghhhhh


----------



## ttcstill

has anyone got there cheri reading?


----------



## HayleyJJ

didnt do hers i did jenny and serin but jennys will be 48 hrs at 7pm and still heard nothing i need to mail her


----------



## trying 4 3rd

ttcstill said:


> has anyone got there cheri reading?

I didn't do the cherri reading but I have read other ladies saying she is away for a while so don't know. I got the jenny and serendipity reading and they both got back to me within 24 hrs. GL!


----------



## trying 4 3rd

:hi: hi hayley!


----------



## HayleyJJ

have you got there email addys??


----------



## HayleyJJ

trying 4 3rd said:


> :hi: hi hayley!

hi babes xxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I sent off for a Cheri one yesterday and said she is back on 1st May so not away anymore but I bet she has a lot of catching up to do. She was away from 23rd April until 1st May. That's that it said on the auto response email anyway. x


----------



## HayleyJJ

i just emailed jenny and sen


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Have you done a Jenny one yet Hayley?


----------



## HayleyJJ

HERE IS MY SERIN

hello hayley



( Can you please email me back, so i know you have received your reading )
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




I'd like to give you the month of June 2010 as a conception month or the month you get your BFP

The Card i got for you was



The King of swords: This card represents male energy so i feel your next child will be a baby boy




* I'v used my pendulum which also agree's with the tarot card ( That a boy will be born ) 




I hope the prediction turns out to be correct for you 



Love Light and blessings


Anne-Marie



STILLWAITING FOR JENNY THAT TIES IN WITH MY FIRST ONE SPOOOKY


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I wanna get you on the front page. Want her to get back to you lol. The ebay lady said it was very VERY very VERY soon!! lol This cycle I bet. Have you been :sex: a lot when you got your EWCM. I had to go digging up and finding mine. It doesn't glob like you said yours does. Sounds like you have an abundance of the stuff. For me I had to do a Cervical check because thats's the only way I knew I had any lol. Does yours come out on underwear? Sorry for TMI lol


----------



## HayleyJJ

NObabes i have not had alot and yes lots of bd no more emcm just looked its all creamy now and white like lotion whats that mean


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Creepy. So Ebay lady said SOOOOOn very very soon which is cos June is around the corner. My birthday is June lol. And Seren said June! 

Thats why I have done the Brooke, Cherri, Ebay and Seren one cos one isn't enough for me. I wanna compare. Then I will be happy and calm down. Generally I need reassurance for most things but now this is such a horrible waiting game thing and I feel like I need a security blanket. Then I know I will use the security to clutch onto and stop fretting and actually feel calm. I suppose that is why I wont conceive until July because I am waiting for the storm to calm so to speak. lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yes mine goes creamy once I ovulate. That seems wrong but another lady on here told me hers does the same. It must be ok then. But you would have though nature would have made it stay EW for the :spermy: to swim up. But I suppose when we have it a few days before that the :spermy: swim up then and just sit around playing cards and drinking vodka waiting for eggy lol.


----------



## HayleyJJ

pmsl in a strip club!!!!!!

well ebay lady said i was literally concieving so i think what i have been feeling is eggy and sperm meeting well i hope so xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

HayleyJJ said:


> pmsl in a strip club!!!!!!
> 
> well ebay lady said i was literally concieving so i think what i have been feeling is eggy and sperm meeting well i hope so xx

Hayley OHM I just checked my bloody email and loooook!!!!!

Seren lady has got back....

Hello







( Can you please email me back, so i know you have received your reading )

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



I'd like to give you the month of July as a conception month or the month you get your BFP




The Card i got for you was





The Moon card: This card represents female energy, i feel your next child will be a baby girl





* I'v used my pendulum which also agree's with the tarot card ( That a girl will be born )





* I hope the prediction turns out to be correct for you, please let me know the outcome





Love Light & blessings





Anne-Marie

SHE SAID JULY!!!!
JENNY SAID JULY!!!!

OMG OMG OMG OMG BLOODY GOD!!!!!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I conceive a month after you
Can you be my TTC Buddy? lol


----------



## HayleyJJ

yeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy just the jenny one i need now xx cmon jenny xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

MissyMooMoo said:


> I conceive a month after you
> Can you be my TTC Buddy? lol


lmao of course i added you to my siggy did u notice??


----------



## MissyMooMoo

No lol. But ty and I am adding you right now. Are you excited!!!!!! I am sooooooo excited!!!


----------



## notquitesure

Still waiting for my Serendipity reading... been more than 48 hrs :(


----------



## nevertogether

hey missy - i'm looking at the serendipity website and i was wondering where u go on the website to get the reading?


----------



## HayleyJJ

i had trouble the first day i tried it says buy it now


----------



## nevertogether

is it the relationship spread?


----------



## HayleyJJ

No conception


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Go to baby gender reading and on right you will see what she requires...name, dob etc and they you see buy now. Hey I just realised I bought a Remote Photo reading also but that has not come thru yet so I just emailed her asking if thats to follow. Got the baby gender one which is only £3


----------



## trying 4 3rd

MissyMooMoo said:


> Go to baby gender reading and on right you will see what she requires...name, dob etc and they you see buy now. Hey I just realised I bought a Remote Photo reading also but that has not come thru yet so I just emailed her asking if thats to follow. Got the baby gender one which is only £3

Hi Missy! Which reading did you girls get from serendipity? Mine didn't give me a year or a gender! Ughhhhh!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

trying 4 3rd said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Go to baby gender reading and on right you will see what she requires...name, dob etc and they you see buy now. Hey I just realised I bought a Remote Photo reading also but that has not come thru yet so I just emailed her asking if thats to follow. Got the baby gender one which is only £3
> 
> Hi Missy! Which reading did you girls get from serendipity? Mine didn't give me a year or a gender! Ughhhhh!Click to expand...

Baby gender one for £3. On left you will see the option x


----------



## trying 4 3rd

MissyMooMoo said:


> trying 4 3rd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Go to baby gender reading and on right you will see what she requires...name, dob etc and they you see buy now. Hey I just realised I bought a Remote Photo reading also but that has not come thru yet so I just emailed her asking if thats to follow. Got the baby gender one which is only £3
> 
> Hi Missy! Which reading did you girls get from serendipity? Mine didn't give me a year or a gender! Ughhhhh!Click to expand...
> 
> Baby gender one for £3. On left you will see the option xClick to expand...

Thank you hun! Do you have to ask a question on that one too? I am getting way way tooo addictive to this stuff!!! LOL!!!:haha: Owell have to make this dumb ttc stuff fun right? heehee


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I didn't. I simply just gave her my name dob and whether I had other kids then sent it off. Yeah it's helping me with my PMA. So if anything its doing me good. I like it anyway. No harm is it lol x


----------



## trying 4 3rd

ok so now I have ordered it and I can't figure out how to find the page where I fill in info!!!! Grrrrr!


----------



## winegums

hi girls who is brooke!! still waiting for cheri just bought the ebay one lol!! xx


----------



## ttcstill

ladies....... if I am 11dpo and getting faint positives on dollar store cheap tests would I get a + on a frer?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

You probly would hun i would go get one :thumbup: GL


----------



## ttcstill

k I will do that..... fx'd for me!


----------



## winegums

also for the serendipity readings are you guys doing tarot or gender predicitions?? xx


----------



## nevertogether

i like getting these readings. they are never right for me though, lol. so who knows :shrug: i guess they assume DH and i try every month and are together a lot. Seren predicted me August BFP and Jenny May BFP. neither of those months DH and i will even get to :sex: The only way that Seren might be right is if my :sex: the end of June takes me forever to show up on an HPT. like a month. Jenny's can't be right no matter what.

ttcstill - i think the most that you can do is try. i would wait a couple of days and then try since you're just getting faint positives..i'm so happy for you!


----------



## trying 4 3rd

hey Missy I ordered and paid for the gender reading but can't find where I put the info she needs! Do I email it to her or is there a certain page? GRRRRR


----------



## inxsmhpy

I had a gender/date etc prediction reading from Jenny and she was totally wrong on the gender,dob, and weight...I was already pregnant. It was odd because the two gender predictions I paid for both said a boy which was wrong and all the freebie ones said girl which turned out to be right!

Anyways good luck everyone-hope you all get your BFP's soon x x


----------



## trying 4 3rd

inxsmhpy said:


> I had a gender/date etc prediction reading from Jenny and she was totally wrong on the gender,dob, and weight...I was already pregnant. It was odd because the two gender predictions I paid for both said a boy which was wrong and all the freebie ones said girl which turned out to be right!

Hi inxsmhpy! Where did you get a freebie one? Was it through the internet too?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

winegums said:


> also for the serendipity readings are you guys doing tarot or gender predicitions?? xx

I got both

I am in shock here. I just got my photo reading back and she KNOWS EVERYTHING ABOUT ME! She knows about my life. Where I live, my past! 

I feel shaky.

Also something strange has been happening in my house since I have been getting all these readings. You will think I am crazy but last night OH was away in Scotland with his dad and the Smoke Alarm kept going off so I kept getting out of bed and then it would stop when I walked up to it. Then when I got in bed after say 20 mins it would do it again but only for a few beeps. It did it on and off all night. Today it has been normal and not made a noise. It is still light up so I know it is working. But in all the time we have lives there that Smoke alarm has never gone off on its own only when we burn stuff in the kitchen lol.

But I kinda found it very creepy. Also it didn't go on and on...it did a few beeps here and there and then stopped. It was very earrrrry!!!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

trying 4 3rd said:


> hey Missy I ordered and paid for the gender reading but can't find where I put the info she needs! Do I email it to her or is there a certain page? GRRRRR

You have to email it yes. Her email [email protected]


----------



## trying 4 3rd

MissyMooMoo said:


> trying 4 3rd said:
> 
> 
> hey Missy I ordered and paid for the gender reading but can't find where I put the info she needs! Do I email it to her or is there a certain page? GRRRRR
> 
> You have to email it yes. Her email [email protected]Click to expand...

Thanks hun I just got done doing that so we will see what happens! :thumbup:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

She knows everything about me:shrug: Even my fiery temper :blush:
But some other stuff she said was very personal....and amazing


----------



## notquitesure

Got my Serendipity reading...

The first card I got for you is the EIGHT OF SWORDS:
The eight of swords is a card that relates to options, It is very much a card of choice and indicates that there will be a big decision for you to make in the not too distant future, It is very much a male card and a male in your life could very well be connected to this choice you will have to make. This card also has links to listening and taking on board the advise of others, I have complete faith that whatever it is you need to decide on you will end up choosing the right option.

The second card I received for you is the TWO OF PENTACLES:
Once again this card is very much a male card, this time though it symbolises fun and laughter and this is very much a positive card in your reading, The two in the title is also an important part in this card and can often be associated to a unit or length of time. Symbolic of this card is a time of change in your life. Something big is on its way and it will change your life forever.

The third and final card I pulled for you is the KING OF WANDS:
The king of wands is very much a romantic card, it shows a great deal of passion and love, and is a positive card for your reading, it has connections with the summer season, and is seen to be a card that represents fire. Once again it&#8217;s a male card which suggests not only have we been given a time of conception of the summer, but also I would take a great deal of notice of the fact that all these three cards are of male relation. I am also getting a strong link to the name Elizabeth.

I'm a bit confused now as JR predincted BFP May and Serendipity is saying 'summer' ??? However, both pointing to a boy yeeeaaah !!!!!!

Oh well, suppose only time will tell xxx


----------



## Titi

MissyMooMoo said:


> She knows everything about me:shrug: Even my fiery temper :blush:
> But some other stuff she said was very personal....and amazing

ooh tell us more! And what did she say about ttc?


----------



## notquitesure

HayleyJJ said:


> when did you purchase trying for 3rd??? that spounds good im practising tarot with my reader and i also last week got the ace of wands all your cards are positive no negativity at all great xx

Hayley... would really love your interpretation of my Serendipity reading (above) :hugs:


----------



## trying 4 3rd

MissyMooMoo said:


> She knows everything about me:shrug: Even my fiery temper :blush:
> But some other stuff she said was very personal....and amazing

Thats kinda crazy and creepy (that a stranger knows everything about you even personal things) isn't it? I have never had any readings from psychics or anything before all this. Now I am addicted and think it is very neat!


----------



## winegums

hey missy moo moo i told u how freaky that serendipity reading is

she mentioned names to me, people, places, dates, ages, what im doing with my life, what i plan to do in the future, and it was all 100% correct


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Titi said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> She knows everything about me:shrug: Even my fiery temper :blush:
> But some other stuff she said was very personal....and amazing
> 
> ooh tell us more! And what did she say about ttc?Click to expand...

July and a girl ....like Jenny said lol. I really feel it will be too. I really do believe in all this stuff. lol. It is helping me realise I am not a duff one lol


----------



## trying 4 3rd

MissyMooMoo said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> She knows everything about me:shrug: Even my fiery temper :blush:
> But some other stuff she said was very personal....and amazing
> 
> ooh tell us more! And what did she say about ttc?Click to expand...
> 
> July and a girl ....like Jenny said lol. I really feel it will be too. I really do believe in all this stuff. lol. It is helping me realise I am not a duff one lolClick to expand...

Wow thats wicked! I hope she is right! FX'ed for you babe!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

We want a girl too and when I think of it myself I always picture a girl. For some reason I don't get a picture of a boy at all. Very strange. But a girl I can see.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

She named the place I live and how I feel about my family and my personality she got it spot on. She also mentioned about someone I have lost and how I miss them dearly and feel something is missing. She was very accurate. She also named names in the spirit world. She said she could hear spirits speaking in a strong southern accent and she said I have an important date coming in October but I think this is when I will be able to get my 4d scan and baby gender confirmed to be the girl she said I will conceive because my bfp is July so this would make Oct an important date because I think then I would be able to get this info and that would be the most special day ever for me. x


----------



## trying 4 3rd

MissyMooMoo said:


> She named the place I live and how I feel about my family and my personality she got it spot on. She also mentioned about someone I have lost and how I miss them dearly and feel something is missing. She was very accurate. She also named names in the spirit world. She said she could hear spirits speaking in a strong southern accent and she said I have an important date coming in October but I think this is when I will be able to get my 4d scan and baby gender confirmed to be the girl she said I will conceive because my bfp is July so this would make Oct an important date because I think then I would be able to get this info and that would be the most special day ever for me. x

WOW that is awesome hun! I have my FX'ed for you! I know it will happen!:thumbup:


----------



## winegums

for serendipity do you do the gender prediction or 3 card tarot?? xx


----------



## winegums

also who is brooke!!!!???1


----------



## trying 4 3rd

winegums said:


> for serendipity do you do the gender prediction or 3 card tarot?? xx

I have done both now! :blush: I got my 3 card reading the next day and just ordered the gender this afternoon. I am so bad! LOL


----------



## trying 4 3rd

winegums said:


> also who is brooke!!!!???1

Sorry I don't know who Brooke is hun. How did you hear about her?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Brooke is on Jennys website ...a link...here is her site https://brooke777.angelfire.com/. I particularly like her feedback. I haven't heard back from her yet but she takes 7 to 10 days but if you send her a blank email her auto response tells you the date she is up to. Yesterday she was dealing with 22nd and I emailed on 27th so I think she will get back in around 4 days or so x


----------



## HayleyJJ

Trying 4 3rd I will do it tomo lappy playin up am on phone now


----------



## winegums

thanks missy moo moo xx


----------



## winegums

omg i am so annoyed i paid for cheris reading on the 26th of april she has just emailed me to say the earliest she can do my reading will be 11th of may but probably later as she is so busy!!!!!!!!!

grrrr xx


----------



## winegums

thats over 3 weeks! not fair! :( xx


----------



## brillbride

hi winegume--im the same--cheri!! thats cat!!

anyhow got my jenny reading and im so so so excited girsl--really want it to be true!!!

your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins the same month. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 8th and 12th.

aaa--i always wanted my first to be a boy too..xxxxx


----------



## nevertogether

oOOo I want yours brillbride!! :) that is the only month DH and i can conceive in this year..eeek. FX'ed for you girl!!


----------



## brillbride

o yes--is anyone similar to me in june???? we can be june buddies..xx


----------



## brillbride

thanks nevertogether --- hopefully we wil both get pregnant and can be bump buddies..xx


----------



## nevertogether

FX'ed for us both brillbride!! :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

brillbride said:


> hi winegume--im the same--cheri!! thats cat!!
> 
> anyhow got my jenny reading and im so so so excited girsl--really want it to be true!!!
> 
> your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins the same month. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 8th and 12th.
> 
> aaa--i always wanted my first to be a boy too..xxxxx

Wow great news. I have entered on chart for you :thumbup:


----------



## brillbride

Thanks a mill Missy moo moo!! xxxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Most welcome. Hope you BFP comes true. I feel positive about mine. If anything it gives a sense of positivity doesn't it instead of this lost feeling you tend to get. I never have had much faith in my achievements lol


----------



## brillbride

MissyMooMoo said:


> Most welcome. Hope you BFP comes true. I feel positive about mine. If anything it gives a sense of positivity doesn't it instead of this lost feeling you tend to get. I never have had much faith in my achievements lol

hi missy moo - i feel exact same as you--have been on a high all morn from I found out---even thought have to go through 2 more AFs--i dont even mind--as june is ony a month away---i feel so positive---and positive attracts positive!! i feel as though im pregnant now--haha!!! plus im soooooooooooo excited--cant wait to have my baby:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Brillbride - Yes I feel exactly the same. It gives you the greatest confidence and that positive energy can't be bad. I think maybe that why these readings come true in a way because they do say if you really believe you will do something then you usually do, but going around worrying and feeling negative kinda makes things stall. Do you know what I mean? I asked in the other post if you wanna be my bump buddy, would be really happy if we could if we gonna be having our babies together! hehe. Did she say girl or boy for you? x


----------



## brillbride

MissyMooMoo said:


> Brillbride - Yes I feel exactly the same. It gives you the greatest confidence and that positive energy can't be bad. I think maybe that why these readings come true in a way because they do say if you really believe you will do something then you usually do, but going around worrying and feeling negative kinda makes things stall. Do you know what I mean? I asked in the other post if you wanna be my bump buddy, would be really happy if we could if we gonna be having our babies together! hehe. Did she say girl or boy for you? x


hi MissyMooMoo----totally agree--I have been feeling so mad and annoyed with not being pregnant for a gd while now--so this has really lifted me and iv been googling all her predictions--generally all are true--plus whatever you believe in should come through (the book the secret etc!!) im feeling so excited--even thinking up names now in my head----aaaaaaaaaaaa

of course il be your bump budy--not sure how to add someone as a buddy but !!! haha
im predicted a boy!!! still have to wait on my cheri reading --14th may --ages away--she is so slow!!!

roll on June---we are going to be pregnant all during the summer!!!! may as well enjoy our last month of not being pregnant---lol:happydance::baby:xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

brillbride said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Brillbride - Yes I feel exactly the same. It gives you the greatest confidence and that positive energy can't be bad. I think maybe that why these readings come true in a way because they do say if you really believe you will do something then you usually do, but going around worrying and feeling negative kinda makes things stall. Do you know what I mean? I asked in the other post if you wanna be my bump buddy, would be really happy if we could if we gonna be having our babies together! hehe. Did she say girl or boy for you? x
> 
> 
> hi MissyMooMoo----totally agree--I have been feeling so mad and annoyed with not being pregnant for a gd while now--so this has really lifted me and iv been googling all her predictions--generally all are true--plus whatever you believe in should come through (the book the secret etc!!) im feeling so excited--even thinking up names now in my head----aaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> of course il be your bump budy--not sure how to add someone as a buddy but !!! haha
> im predicted a boy!!! still have to wait on my cheri reading --14th may --ages away--she is so slow!!!
> 
> roll on June---we are going to be pregnant all during the summer!!!! may as well enjoy our last month of not being pregnant---lol:happydance::baby:xxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

You just to go your Signature and edit it and add me there. I am putting you on there now. Going cinema now with OH to watch Iron Man 2 lol. :wacko: 

Yes pregnant in summer mmmmmm. GREAT! See you later if your on here :hugs:


----------



## brillbride

Thanks--enjoy--check out my new Signature!!!......Summer here we come!!


----------



## trying 4 3rd

ok ladies just received my serendipity gender/conception reading! :happydance:
here it is: 

I'd like to give you the month of July 2010 as a conception month or the month you get your BFP

The Card i got for you was

The Moon card: This card represents female energy, i feel your child will be a baby girl

* I'v used my pendulum which also agree's with the tarot card ( That a girl will be born )

* I hope the prediction turns out to be correct for you, please let me know the outcome


Ok so Jenny said July/beginning of August from cycle that begins in July BFP and would be a boy! The date is the same but gender diff! LOL :haha:


----------



## HayleyJJ

trying 4 3rd said:


> ok ladies just received my serendipity gender/conception reading! :happydance:
> here it is:
> 
> I'd like to give you the month of July 2010 as a conception month or the month you get your BFP
> 
> The Card i got for you was
> 
> The Moon card: This card represents female energy, i feel your child will be a baby girl
> 
> * I'v used my pendulum which also agree's with the tarot card ( That a girl will be born )
> 
> * I hope the prediction turns out to be correct for you, please let me know the outcome
> 
> 
> Ok so Jenny said July/beginning of August from cycle that begins in July BFP and would be a boy! The date is the same but gender diff! LOL :haha:

WOOOW yeyyyyy where am i on ur siggy?? and u misssy xxx


----------



## trying 4 3rd

HayleyJJ said:


> trying 4 3rd said:
> 
> 
> ok ladies just received my serendipity gender/conception reading! :happydance:
> here it is:
> 
> I'd like to give you the month of July 2010 as a conception month or the month you get your BFP
> 
> The Card i got for you was
> 
> The Moon card: This card represents female energy, i feel your child will be a baby girl
> 
> * I'v used my pendulum which also agree's with the tarot card ( That a girl will be born )
> 
> * I hope the prediction turns out to be correct for you, please let me know the outcome
> 
> 
> Ok so Jenny said July/beginning of August from cycle that begins in July BFP and would be a boy! The date is the same but gender diff! LOL :haha:
> 
> WOOOW yeyyyyy where am i on ur siggy?? and u misssy xxxClick to expand...

LOL my fault hun I thought I added you! Doing it now babe!


----------



## AreIn83

Here is my Serendipity reading:


The key to a successful photo reading is picking up instantly on interesting vibes and feelings. In this case the warm energy simply flowed from the image put before me. Im sensing the fact that you are a real open and honest person and what you see is what you get, people take you as they find you and if they dont like it then tough luck. I can also feel you are someone who enjoys new experiences and learning new skills, and I can sense that you may be looking into starting a training course of some sort in the near future and perhaps start revising for some exams.

There is some quite good news on its way to you in the not too distant future and this will be I believe to do with a close friend or relative, I can see a party and it looks like a wedding or christening. Im also getting a time for celebration around the middle of September this I believe to be a birthday or anniversary of some description. 
I feel that you are a person with strong beliefs, and once your mind has be made up about something it takes a really convincing argument to change your decisions, this however is not the case when it comes to making purchases and you can be as indecisive as anyone in that area. 

I can also see a strong link to a new baby, this is slightly cloudy as to whether its going to be for you or not, but if its not for you it is certainly for someone very close to you indeed and will be cause for a celebration.
Im getting rather strong vibrations about your little comforts in life, I feel you are a person who enjoys lying in bed on a Sunday morning given half the chance. You love the smell of a Sunday roast and good company round for dinner and wine. I sense you are someone who truly values their spare time and wishes they had more to spend with your family.

During the reading I have been getting strong links to a silver car, the names Ben and Phil and visions of a new pet of some sort.


----------



## Titi

well Arein-sounds like she has your general personality down-did you give her any info? how accurate was she with the D links to a silver car, the names Ben and Phil and visions of a new pet of some sort. ?


----------



## ttcstill

okay so all this psychic stuff is very entertaining and confusing.... but psychic power .com gives you 25 minutes of readings for 9.99 I spoke with 5 different psychics and here is what they said:

Iris - BFP in june
Arthur - between june and september
white owl - conception May 13th or 14th
jeanmarie - BFP june
Kathy - Bfp may....

so I am either pregnant now or will be soon according to the cards .....:haha:

I cant believe I ever started this crazy stuff...... 

Good luck ladies......


Still no AF and no more bfp's not even faint ones.....

I have no idea what is going on!

However my last pregnancy I was 5 weeks before I got my BFP and it was faint..... the problem was that i lost that bean so we do not want a repeat of that one.


----------



## AreIn83

Tammy, I got sucked in to the psychics too. I'm about done though, I have a reading coming from Gail and no more!


----------



## goddess25

Ok I have my Jenny reading... please add it to the front page.

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of August from a cycle that begins in July. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of April 2011 - specific reference to the 23rd and 17th.

In a way I wish I had not done this as I got super excited when I read it and this would be utterly perfect in terms of timing, I am doing a years mat leave job which ends March 31st 2011. I want to do the entire year in the job as its a really good job and I want it on my resume so it would just be perfect. Then i started to think i dont know why I am getting my hopes up for this, i guess we all need to keep trying and hope for the best. Hope I can update with some confirmation that Jenny is right.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

LOL look at mine goddess25 ,Such close dates

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of August from a cycle that begins in July. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced around the 15th of April and 21st of March 2011


----------



## MissyMooMoo

ttcstill said:


> okay so all this psychic stuff is very entertaining and confusing.... but psychic power .com gives you 25 minutes of readings for 9.99 I spoke with 5 different psychics and here is what they said:
> 
> Iris - BFP in june
> Arthur - between june and september
> white owl - conception May 13th or 14th
> jeanmarie - BFP june
> Kathy - Bfp may....
> 
> so I am either pregnant now or will be soon according to the cards .....:haha:
> 
> I cant believe I ever started this crazy stuff......
> 
> Good luck ladies......
> 
> 
> Still no AF and no more bfp's not even faint ones.....
> 
> I have no idea what is going on!
> 
> However my last pregnancy I was 5 weeks before I got my BFP and it was faint..... the problem was that i lost that bean so we do not want a repeat of that one.

:haha::haha:hehe I've got hooked on the phsycic stuff to lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

goddess25 said:


> Ok I have my Jenny reading... please add it to the front page.
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of August from a cycle that begins in July. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of April 2011 - specific reference to the 23rd and 17th.
> 
> In a way I wish I had not done this as I got super excited when I read it and this would be utterly perfect in terms of timing, I am doing a years mat leave job which ends March 31st 2011. I want to do the entire year in the job as its a really good job and I want it on my resume so it would just be perfect. Then i started to think i dont know why I am getting my hopes up for this, i guess we all need to keep trying and hope for the best. Hope I can update with some confirmation that Jenny is right.

Wow great timing if she gets it right! xx Added x


----------



## hjh_1987

I thought mine was going to be completely wrong because the born dates didnt match at all, however AF came earlier than expected so i just did a due date calculator for if i was to fall pregnant from this cycle & i got 6th Feb 2011 (that is what she said!) 
So... now i just need the :bfp:! hehe x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I am so confused, I just got an email from Physcic lady saying this

Dear User_bmrvky,

psychic123uk, an expert at LivePerson, cannot provide the service you have requested at this time. This was in response to your request titled: "Trying to conceive".

To see the reason for the expert's decline, please sign in to your LivePerson account and click on the "Mailbox" link in the "My LivePerson" menu.

To find another expert who may be able to provide the services you need, please click here.

If you have any questions, please contact us for assistance.
Sincerely,

The LivePerson Team.
https://www.LivePerson.com

But I don't even have an account with LivePerson and that isn't even my Account Name, I DON'T HAVE ONE!. I know my money has gone through with Ebay too because I received an email from her saying thank you for your Ebay payment and that the reading would be with me in 48 hours. Now I am worried. I have emailed her back :-(


----------



## MissyMooMoo

hjh_1987 said:


> I thought mine was going to be completely wrong because the born dates didnt match at all, however AF came earlier than expected so i just did a due date calculator for if i was to fall pregnant from this cycle & i got 6th Feb 2011 (that is what she said!)
> So... now i just need the :bfp:! hehe x

Wow hjh I lope so. FX for you! x:thumbup:


----------



## hjh_1987

Thanks! I hope so to! I have got blood tests on thurs for CD1-8 (will be CD6 -read CD5 or 6 is best days)!
Then hopefully if not :bfp: then off to specialist...FINALLY! x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Gails the phsycic just emailed and said she doesn't understand why I got that email and she is doing my reading and there is no problem whatsowever and not to worry lol. Weird! x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hey girls I've just received my Ebay lady reading as follows. I am over the moon. That is now 5 phsycic ladies that have said June/July but Ebay lady is the first to say a boy lol

Your Pregnancy Outlook Reading
By Psychic123uk Dated May 2010


Below is your pregnancy outlook reading.



Cartoon Baby Fair Skin Boy ... Linking in around you, I felt you have had some change, alterations around your path, but feel your now on a very balanced happy path, and I do feel alot more focus around more children with you at this time, I have a male spirit linking in around you who does show a baby boy coming into your path, and he says you have surprised a few people lately, hopefully this has meaning for you as he doesnt say as to why :)

I feel a J initial with this male

I am shown June/July as a highlighted time for conception for you, and although I feel you may have had medical appointments of some kind feel this will be a natural conception

And see a Birth all well, for 2011

So to clarify I feel one child ahead for you, a boy conception June/July 2010 and Birth 2011

Wishing you every happiness for the future :) x

Love , Light and Happiness
Gail (Psychic123uk)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Well you know the weird thing about this reading is that it does actually make a lot of sense to me. Perfect sense. The other thing is that I had OH booked into a Private Fertility Clinit for Semen Analysis on 12th May and I cancelled it this morning because I feel much more positive. I text OH to tell him I had cancelled it and he asked me why, so I just said, "Oh I dunno, intuition, faith, believe. What will happen will happen. It's gods will. You see OH had an opp at 11 for undescended testicle so we were gonna get that all cleared but as I said this morning I just felt I wanted to cancel and see how things happen. This was before this reading came through. But look at what she has put in the email.

and although I feel you may have had medical appointments of some kind feel this will be a natural conception.

I also can relate to this male spirit and this "surprising some people". I know exactly what this is means! lol


----------



## hjh_1987

I have just sent one of for the Psychic123uk.
I ordered the pregnancy and children tarot spread :)
Fx'd!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

hjh - Cool let me know what she says! So exciting isn't it?!! x


----------



## hjh_1987

How long did it take for you to get your reading? x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

hjh - 48 hours as she states. Very good service eh!


----------



## hjh_1987

It becoming an addiction!! lol!
I went to see a tarot card reader on 10th April, who said my first born would be a girl. She didn't say when as we were focusing on everything rather than just the pregnancy.
She said girl and Jenny Renny said boy....lets see what this one says!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Well yeah. It kinda gets your wanting to try more and more. It's healthier than drinking or smoking tho hahaha


----------



## hjh_1987

I got my reading from psychic123uk:

Your Pregnancy Tarot Outlook 
By Psychic123uk Dated May 2010


Below is your pregnancy Tarot Outlook


Opening my links around you and looking at your cards, I see that 2010 is going to hold quite big changes for you, and I am shown a conception coming in around August to September here, you have the star card in a very prominent position within your cards, and this is a very good outlook when you have a specific wish, goal, dream or ambition, its almost saying to hang on, this will be with you, and although coming in with your wishes is change, the change will be welcomed and positive

You have the justice card to again very highlighted, showing that youve perhaps had more of a struggle than the average person to get to the point where you are today on your path, but you will kind of be rewarded or compensated for this with happiness, and I see 2011 and beyond as the most content your life has been, you show as having a good strong relationship line and family line which is underlined by having the 2 of cups and 10 of cups which both portray love and solid family lines here for you, I see the birth of a baby girl showing for 2011 and this makes your life very complete, Im not sure if its within or youve been told you would struggle to conceive but you have the high priestess card and the empress showing this wont be a problem for you

Although this reading is not in regard to finances, because it covering home life too I have to point out a very positive increase in financial lines within late 2011 also, so do bear that in mind

I then see the conception of a baby boy within 2013 for you, and this child will be very gifted around his feet in someway, so to clarify a very content path ahead with no negatives which is unusual but nice to see and 2 births, 1 girl 1 boy for you ahead

Wishing you every happiness for the future :)

Love , Light and Happiness
Gail (Psychic123uk)
www.Psychic123ukreadings.net


----------



## brillbride

hi hjh --does this coincide with the jenny reading? is this the ebay one? how much was it?????????


----------



## hjh_1987

No, jenny said a boy in bfp in may! 
I also went to a tarot card reader begining of April who said my first born would be a girl!
I wish I had asked!


----------



## hjh_1987

I just searched psychics213uk on
google and did it there. Think that one was bout £10. I like the way she put the money bit into it too!! Hehe x


----------



## klcuk3

Well I got my bfp today at 10dpo so my prediction from jenny is slightly out  xx


----------



## trying 4 3rd

klcuk3 said:


> Well I got my bfp today at 10dpo so my prediction from jenny is slightly out  xx

Congrats hun!:happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

hjh - wow yours is longer than mine! x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

klcuk3 said:


> Well I got my bfp today at 10dpo so my prediction from jenny is slightly out  xx

Wow congrats! x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Congratz on the :bfp: klcuk3


----------



## MissyMooMoo

klcuk3 said:


> Well I got my bfp today at 10dpo so my prediction from jenny is slightly out  xx

Yeah only out a few days...wow....she said end of may but you are impatient and did it early may haha:haha::haha:


----------



## miniangel79

Hi Girls, hope i can join you - Got completely engrossed in your thread and have now bought reading from Jenny and from ebay lady so i'll post them as soon as receive - Feel quite nervous!!! x


----------



## brillbride

what did jenny predict for you?? kclux


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Let us know Miniangel x


----------



## fairydust84

klcuk3 said:


> Well I got my bfp today at 10dpo so my prediction from jenny is slightly out  xx

ahh congrats xx


----------



## Bluebell321

I got a reading from Jenny a little while ago, which I think I posted on here somewhere. She said: 

_Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March - specific reference to the 19th and 31st._

Today I couldn't resist and got a reading from Ebay, which said:

_Linking in around you, I felt you have had quite a few changes on your path within the last 18 months, and now seem to have more of a focus on the future, and wanting to lay firm foundations so to speak and children I sense are a big part of this

I do feel a conception is very close for you, and when I sense this within a reading, it can often be someone is already pregnant, so I do feel it will be before June 2010, I feel youve had or maybe still have a worry you wont conceive or you feel something may be stopping this, but I am getting from spirit, more so from a lady called Marie or Mary around you, that this is not the case and you will conceive 2 children here

Your first child shows as a girl and her birth within 2011

I am then shown a further conception 2013 and birth 2014 for another girl

So to clarify I see 2 children ahead for you both girls, who will bring you alot of happiness into your life, this lady spirit side is also talking abut a wedding, celebration around your relationship, if your already married then perhaps a renewal of vows or just a new found strongness showing here and October is highlighted around this for you_

So one says a boy and one says a girl! But at least both have mentioned June. So I guess I'll just have to wait and see! Oh, and Gail mentioned 18 months, and that's how long we've been trying for.


----------



## xshell79

i recevied my email from the ebay psychic lady 

Your Pregnancy Outlook Reading
By Psychic123uk Dated May 2010


Below is your pregnancy outlook


Linking in around you, I picked up something that doesnt come into many readings, which will either fill you with happiness or perhaps a little bit of shock, but I do see twins ahead for you Michelle, I see twin girls here and I am shown this by a male in spirit with a JA sounding name, I feel he links towards your mothers side of the family

I am shown October as a time for conception and sense you would want this sooner, but I feel no later than October for you, so it could be slightly before

I feel a happy pregnancy for you, where your life is very content, but do sense a house move just before or after this, as spirit show me within a year for property change, and the number 22 will have relevance

So to clarify I feel one pregnancy ahead, resulting in two girls and wish you every happiness for the future Michelle :)


Love , Light and Happiness
Gail (Psychic123uk)


so gail and jenny say different conception dates but they both mentioned girl for gender..twins would be nice ..... the email only took an hour to come threw after paying!!


----------



## brillbride

how long does it take Gail to email you back--half tempted 2 get one


----------



## xshell79

i got a email and hour after paying this afternoon for gail


----------



## brillbride

sorry all the questions--but was on her website and unsure which one to purchase--missymoo said it was a 6.50 option but cant find it...xxx thanks


----------



## winegums

mine took about 2 days

gail and jenny told me the same conception month (august 2010), bfp month (september 2011), edd (may 2011), gender (girl)

hmmm


----------



## miniangel79

Hi Missymoomoo, 

I couldn't resist any more, your thread is fascinating so i ordered one and it came through this afternoon, can you add me on your list . . .:happydance:

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in the end of June. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 24th and 30th.

I can't wait to see who's comes true . . . hopefully all of them! What a giggle! I'm hoping to be on holiday from 28th June for 2 weeks so this would be my prime time for trying!!! 

I'll be keeping an eye on the thread . . . .

xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Miniangel - I will add you now. Good luck hope it comes true xx


----------



## winegums

so happy serendipity has predicted me june 2010 for conception OR BFP month :D i was meant to be testing near end of may but havent even ovuated yet so fx i'll test in june for this cycle and get bfp!!!!!!!!!!!!
also said it will be a boy from her cards and also from her pendelum so i really hope serendipity is correct!!
also before this reading i did a photo reading and gave her NO info. she told me feb would be a really big month for me... if i get my bfp in june i think edd would be next feb!!!
so.......... i hope jenny and gail are wrong and serendipity is corrrect!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Winegums - Your remind me of me! lol I HOPE JUNE!!!! JUNE! JUNE!! hehe SERENDIPITY be correct for Winegums:happydance:


----------



## winegums

thanks missy how you feeling today xx


----------



## Emilia

Oooooooh had mine:

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2010 - specific reference to the 18th and 26th.

Exciting!! Hope she's right!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

wow ive just read the opening post! =D and 4 have come true (if a little out)!!, Now im afraid im going to be the only one that she got wrong lol im not sure if i O'ved this month! :/ my OPKs were pretty dark but not possitive! im hoping that it was faulty OPKs obvs but all my positivity has gone lol :( oh well lol theres still hope i suppose im just not feeling it but if i did ov on the darkest of my tests i would be about 2/3 dpo.
fingers crossed! xxx


----------



## trying 4 3rd

xMissxZoiex said:


> wow ive just read the opening post! =D and 4 have come true (if a little out)!!, Now im afraid im going to be the only one that she got wrong lol im not sure if i O'ved this month! :/ my OPKs were pretty dark but not possitive! im hoping that it was faulty OPKs obvs but all my positivity has gone lol :( oh well lol theres still hope i suppose im just not feeling it but if i did ov on the darkest of my tests i would be about 2/3 dpo.
> fingers crossed! xxx

FX'ed hun! Please don't be sad it will happen babe! :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

winegums said:


> thanks missy how you feeling today xx

I was feeling rubbish yesterday but today I feel a little better. How are you? xx:flower:



Emilia said:


> Oooooooh had mine:
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2010 - specific reference to the 18th and 26th.
> 
> Exciting!! Hope she's right!!

Hey Emilia (oh I love your name) I have added you xx



xMissxZoiex said:


> wow ive just read the opening post! =D and 4 have come true (if a little out)!!, Now im afraid im going to be the only one that she got wrong lol im not sure if i O'ved this month! :/ my OPKs were pretty dark but not possitive! im hoping that it was faulty OPKs obvs but all my positivity has gone lol :( oh well lol theres still hope i suppose im just not feeling it but if i did ov on the darkest of my tests i would be about 2/3 dpo.
> fingers crossed! xxx

But 2/3 dpo is not a lot of days to be getting symptoms. Keep that lovely chin up and stop worrying. I am sure it will happen for you. Have a feeling :thumbup:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Bump _ Bump _ Bump_ CALLING ANYMORE BFP's for May. Anyone got any so I can update the Accuracy Chart! xxxx:flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## hjh_1987

Has anyone's been wrong so far!?! x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

hjh_1987 said:


> Has anyone's been wrong so far!?! x

So far one has been 1 month out but she BFP'd early by a month and the other was out a few days. Have you seen the chart at front? :flower:

All others are right tho


----------



## hjh_1987

Yea, i had a look but i just wondered if any of the girls had been predicted now but have got :bfn: and not informed you :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

That's what I'm trying to find out lol....bump...bump....CALLING ON ALL GIRLS ....Need your BFP or BFN!!! XX hehe


----------



## hjh_1987

Hehehe x Mine isnt due till end of this month so cant tel u till then


----------



## MissyMooMoo

hjh_1987 said:


> Hehehe x Mine isnt due till end of this month so cant tel u till then

Mines due 15th but don't think I am in this month :-(


----------



## hjh_1987

I wont know till about 30th/31st....Cycle started on 2nd so give it 28..29 days and then will know!
This is more intriguing than the 2ww!! hehe x


----------



## dawny690

Can I add mine even though its not a jenny one? xxxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I'm waiting for my email confirmation... Will post info as soon as I get it... I'm Sooo excited!! woohooo... kinda nervous too... I hope to hear something within a hour, I don't think I can wait 1 or 2 days... :haha:


----------



## Tigerlilly80

Well, according to Jenny I'm pregnant now!!! I hope she doesn't mean next year, I don't think I could wait that long!

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that began in April. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of January 2011 - specific reference to the 17th and 25th.


I'm on 9dpo, so just a coupple of days until I can know for sure!!! Fx'd for everyone!!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

That would deffo mean your pregnant NOW... OMG :happydance:  Congrats... I'm still waiting to hear mine... woohoo I'll post as soon as I get the info...

TMI Alert... I just wiped and it was a very light pink, just a lil lol


----------



## lolley

I just sent for mine :)
will let you know when i get the email!


----------



## mandy121

heres mine,, but i tested and it was neg but still early lol ,.,hope she right as she said this month xx


Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that began in April. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of January 2011 - specific reference to the 20th and 26th.


----------



## dawny690

Good luck girls xxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Wow, its seems that there have been quite a few girls this month going to get there BFP!! Super excited... I hope to have mine soon :) still waiting results... GRRRR


----------



## dawny690

I dont know if I can add my prediction I got as its not a jenny one?? xxxx


----------



## xshell79

the :witch: got me on tuesday so my reading hasnt lead to a bfp unless ov comes on time and then be testing 31st may!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

MissyMooMoo said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> wow ive just read the opening post! =D and 4 have come true (if a little out)!!, Now im afraid im going to be the only one that she got wrong lol im not sure if i O'ved this month! :/ my OPKs were pretty dark but not possitive! im hoping that it was faulty OPKs obvs but all my positivity has gone lol :( oh well lol theres still hope i suppose im just not feeling it but if i did ov on the darkest of my tests i would be about 2/3 dpo.
> fingers crossed! xxx
> 
> But 2/3 dpo is not a lot of days to be getting symptoms. Keep that lovely chin up and stop worrying. I am sure it will happen for you. Have a feeling :thumbup:Click to expand...

I know its not its just because i dont think i got a positive on a OPK but got to stay positive ay =D thank you =D xxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

dawny690 said:


> Can I add mine even though its not a jenny one? xxxx

We all got different ones but only the Jenny Renny ones are on the chart. lol x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

xshell79 said:


> the :witch: got me on tuesday so my reading hasnt lead to a bfp unless ov comes on time and then be testing 31st may!!

For now I will leave it because Ov could definately be ontime and you could have a BFP in May. FX for you! x:flower: Let me know !!!


----------



## dawny690

I cant afford a jenny one atm cos I go on holiday in 4 days and this one was free :blush: xxxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

dawny690 said:


> I cant afford a jenny one atm cos I go on holiday in 4 days and this one was free :blush: xxxx

LOL go on then!!! I will add it to the bottom with a new title x Fire it through pls! :thumbup:


----------



## dawny690

I see 3 wonderful months that are going to transform your destiny. Followed by 3 more very good months that will have a lasting effect on your future. Certain characteristics of yours made an impression on me because they are, I would say, fairly exceptional: sensitivity, sincerity, intelligence, generosity, mystery and warmth... you owe all these qualities to an incredible magnetic force that may very well be your own. 
This kind of magnetism is usually found only in very ambitious people, and is a sign of certain success in almost any area... if you can overcome certain obstacles like your tendency to be passive, and even self-destructive! There are many more good things in store for you, which you may not be expecting. I see that your BFP news comes the month of June 2010 from a cycle that your currently on or will be starting very soon. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2011 specific reference to the 21st and 28th. She told me a lot of other good stuff too all very true :D


----------



## mandy121

ty for adding mine hun ill let u know soon if it comes true xx


----------



## xshell79

hi dawny690 where did u get ur free one from?
ive done gail and 2 of ebay so far just wonderd if they say roughly the same..thanks


----------



## dawny690

I did a search on free conception psychic reading and a few come up :D


----------



## mandy121

i done search but cant find free one , any one know of free one


----------



## mrsleon

Emilia said:


> Oooooooh had mine:
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2010 - specific reference to the 18th and 26th.
> 
> Exciting!! Hope she's right!!

i got the same reading except for the specific dates...!!!!


----------



## winegums

thanks for that dawny might have to check out the free ones i've spent so much already on psychics and fertility spells if my oh found out he'd think i lost the plot completely!!! xxx


----------



## dawny690

No problem hun hope you can find one you like the look of like I did xxxx


----------



## Springflower

Can't believe I've caved in and done this! But I've been reading this thread for a while and couldn't resist having a go. 

Missymoomoo - Would you mind putting mine up?

"Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of August from a cycle that begins in July. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of April 2011 - specific reference to the 17th and 22nd."

:coffee: waiting for July now.....


----------



## mandy121

dawny690---- can u tell me name of free one as i cant find none ty hun x


----------



## winegums

mandy maybe you should pm dawney because if it gets posted on here the lady will probably get overrun with people and may end up not being able to do it for everyone or may start charging xx


----------



## mandy121

oh yeah ty , ill just stick with one i got for now,, xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

Guys my dongle is palyin up waiting for bt broadband next fri so will get on as and wen I can got offered a job I wanted today yeyyyy


----------



## trying 4 3rd

HayleyJJ said:


> Guys my dongle is palyin up waiting for bt broadband next fri so will get on as and wen I can got offered a job I wanted today yeyyyy

Congrats on the job hun! How are you doing?


----------



## mandy121

HayleyJJ said:


> Guys my dongle is palyin up waiting for bt broadband next fri so will get on as and wen I can got offered a job I wanted today yeyyyy

congrats hun on job x


----------



## winegums

hayley my dongle is playing up tonight too!! what network are you on

my oh also uses his dongle for xbox live and is having a lot of probs :( xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

t mobile getting broadband next fri whooopy whoop thanks for the congrats on job ladies 

where can we get a free reading??


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Springflower said:


> Can't believe I've caved in and done this! But I've been reading this thread for a while and couldn't resist having a go.
> 
> Missymoomoo - Would you mind putting mine up?
> 
> "Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of August from a cycle that begins in July. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of April 2011 - specific reference to the 17th and 22nd."
> 
> :coffee: waiting for July now.....

Love the attitude!!! Yeah I think just chill and enjoy and wait yeah. I thought the same. Also gives us more time to save save save for our bundles of joy. I am given July too! Added!!!:happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hey Hayley!!! Congrats on job hope you are ok. Missed you tonight as just got back from my squash lesson. xx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

How long does it take to get your reading back? Its been over 12 hours and I still have'nt gotten it. :( Now I'm worried, but no news is good news... But I'm wanting to know like now already... :haha:


----------



## mandy121

Hopin&Prayin said:


> How long does it take to get your reading back? Its been over 12 hours and I still have'nt gotten it. :( Now I'm worried, but no news is good news... But I'm wanting to know like now already... :haha:

mine took bout 16 hours i think x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

GRRRRRRRRRRRR I'm pulling my hair out over here... Guess I'm a hard one for her... :haha: Hopefully I will hear something today "crossing fingers".. As soon as I get it I will post it up.. X


----------



## HayleyJJ

MissyMooMoo said:


> Hey Hayley!!! Congrats on job hope you are ok. Missed you tonight as just got back from my squash lesson. xx



hey babes im not on tonight no bloody net arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh im missing you ladies email me if you like comes to my blackberry [email protected]


----------



## lolley

Just got my reading and its sooo far away :(

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of February 2011 from a cycle that begins in January. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of October 2011 - specific reference to the 20th and 12th.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Wow yes I have added it anyway x


----------



## Jaxvipe

I caved and sent in for one too. Ugh this wait is unbearable!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Tell me about it. Some got theres in an hour, so far I'm still waiting for mine and its been over 14 hours.. I wonder why its taking so long... GRRR


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

HERE IT IS!! Wow I have a while... lol

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of August from a cycle that begins the end of July/beginning of August. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of May 2011 - specific reference to the 3rd and 12th.


----------



## Emilia

mrsleon said:


> Emilia said:
> 
> 
> Oooooooh had mine:
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2010 - specific reference to the 18th and 26th.
> 
> Exciting!! Hope she's right!!
> 
> i got the same reading except for the specific dates...!!!!Click to expand...

Oooh! Well Ive just come off the pill so im really confused with my dates, but i should have af a week tomoro and then if i did, i would be starting my first proper cycle since coming off b/c which would mean i should ov around the 29th may so that would be the one! what about u?


----------



## xkissyx

hi ladies was just wondering what year it is???? as i got my reply here it is ...

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2010 - specific reference to the 15th and 20th.

Jennifer


----------



## Baronessgogo

Hopin&Prayin said:


> HERE IT IS!! Wow I have a while... lol
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of August from a cycle that begins the end of July/beginning of August. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of May 2011 - specific reference to the 3rd and 12th.

Yay you got it!!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

xkissyx said:


> hi ladies was just wondering what year it is???? as i got my reply here it is ...
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2010 - specific reference to the 15th and 20th.
> 
> Jennifer

Jenny said if no year given it could be this year or next as there is a 2 years span in this case x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Baronessgogo said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> HERE IT IS!! Wow I have a while... lol
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of August from a cycle that begins the end of July/beginning of August. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of May 2011 - specific reference to the 3rd and 12th.
> 
> Yay you got it!!!Click to expand...

I know... I was Sooooo excited.. I wanted a lil girl so she'll be a wild child tomboy like Me... :haha: I'm sooo glad I did it.. Gives me hope :)


----------



## Jaxvipe

Mine has still not come yet so hopefully we will get ours shortly. Fx'd!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Cool... Keep us informed.. Its sooo exciting... :happydance:


----------



## sleepen

ok so after lurking and reading this thread regulary i caved and got one too. this is what she said

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2011 - reference to the 17th and birth on the 1st of March 2011.

Jennifer


----------



## sleepen

i so hope this is true. i did want a boy cause i already have a girl. but can't be picky. lol


----------



## lynne192

asked for a reading will post when i have results.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

sleepen said:


> ok so after lurking and reading this thread regulary i caved and got one too. this is what she said
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2011 - reference to the 17th and birth on the 1st of March 2011.
> 
> Jennifer

Wow get ready then! lol Thats soon. Added x


----------



## Tigerlilly80

I've sort of lost confidence because just noticed that my reading is EXACTLY the same as MrsLeon's, word for word, down to the dates and the sex of the baby!

A little disappointed but know it's only a laugh really.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Tigerlilly, but some are bound to be same as she with the many readings she has and that's not unusual as at the moment me and Trying 4 3rd both have EXACTLY same cycle and EXACTLY same symptoms! I think sometimes things can go like this. But yeah I sometimes feel down and start wondering whether it's all true and yeah it is for entertainment but it put a little fun into all this. However for me it has made me more positive and eager! I really want this baby and I AM GOING TO GET MY BABY EVEN IF IT TAKES 3 years!!!!! lol. I think most of us here have a very small fear that Jenny is a scam or whatever but look how well she has read so far and if you google her a lot of her readings have been right. The chart shows good already. If anything for me she is my security blanket. I am feeling July, July, and sometimes if you believe in something strongly enough it can come true! So Jenny or no Jenny, chin up! Positive head on! Baby thoughts ahead!! Think.....IT WILL HAPPEN!!! xxxx


----------



## dreamofabean

I've just ordered mine too!!hee hee x


----------



## Tigerlilly80

MissyMooMoo said:


> Tigerlilly, but some are bound to be same as she with the many readings she has and that's not unusual as at the moment me and Trying 4 3rd both have EXACTLY same cycle and EXACTLY same symptoms! I think sometimes things can go like this. But yeah I sometimes feel down and start wondering whether it's all true and yeah it is for entertainment but it put a little fun into all this. However for me it has made me more positive and eager! I really want this baby and I AM GOING TO GET MY BABY EVEN IF IT TAKES 3 years!!!!! lol. I think most of us here have a very small fear that Jenny is a scam or whatever but look how well she has read so far and if you google her a lot of her readings have been right. The chart shows good already. If anything for me she is my security blanket. I am feeling July, July, and sometimes if you believe in something strongly enough it can come true! So Jenny or no Jenny, chin up! Positive head on! Baby thoughts ahead!! Think.....IT WILL HAPPEN!!! xxxx

Yeah you're right, I didn't mean to sound negative about it, sorry. It's just when I saw it I got the 'oh that's MY reading' feeling. I know positive thinking plays a big part in it all and that it mainly for entertainment. Alot of women have proved Jenny acurate.
I'll put my positive head back on, sorry if I offended anyone, hat honestly wasn't my intention.

IT WILL HAPPEN.... <<<my new mantra!!!xxx


----------



## sleepen

tigerlilly, you have to keep believing that it will happen to you. a lot of ladies predictions have been quite similar, that does not mean it is not true. it may just be that they have very similar cycles. which when you think of it it is quite possible to happen. with all of the women on bnb there are bound to be alot of people with the same cycle pattern. just don't give up hope. that is supposed to be the whole point behind this to give you hope that it will happen. good luck


----------



## Starmoon

Unsure whether you girls have seen the other thread about the Real Green Witcho? 

It may be of interest to some of you.

Basically, Kay-cee got her BFP after having a spell cast for her. She got one after some of her family members used it and got lucky! It is only £5.99, google realgreenwitch, I must admit I have taken the plunge....

I keep saying I dont believe in all this yet I keep spending all this money.......


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Tigerlilly - You didn't offend I have felt like this too but it isn't any good. I just want you to feel positive. You do now so that's great!! GL :dust: to you!!!!

Starmoon - Oh god don't get me started on that! haha. I have already done like 6 predictions with different phsycics lol. How how can I bare not looking. One little look wouldn't harm would it? lol


----------



## xkissyx

ladies i'm confused i don't know why jenny gave me a edd from the past she gave me edd of march 2010 i have emailed her do u think she could have possible made a typo error? xx


----------



## notquitesure

xkissyx said:


> ladies i'm confused i don't know why jenny gave me a edd from the past she gave me edd of march 2010 i have emailed her do u think she could have possible made a typo error? xx

Probs March 2011 but email her anyways :hugs::hugs:


----------



## xkissyx

thanks i felt a little disheartened when she got this wrong i thought maybe the reading was wrong then ...

thanks missymoo for adding me to the list xx


----------



## Jaxvipe

its probably a typo. If she was using the 10-key 1 and 0 are right next to each other


----------



## xkissyx

your right hun i never looked ast it like that hehe xx


----------



## xkissyx

jenny has just emailed me to confirm that it was a typo 

missymoomoo could u change 2010 to 2011 plz xx


----------



## hjh_1987

OMG, i need help. i have become obsessed! hehe
I saw a tarot card reader back in April, I ha never been before so didnt really know what to expect and didnt ask the questions i wanted to ask. (when am i going to concieve)!!
Then i saw this thread and bought a Jenny Renny...i have since then bought a 'The Real Green Witch' spell and also booked myself in to see another tarot card reader/spirtualist next week on Fri!!

I just cant stop! hehe!
I think we should make a group of all the Jenny Renny girls. Anyone up for it? Get a cool ticker made up!?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies,

Please can I join the Jenny Renny Girls? My reading is as follows:

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the end of July/beginning of August from a cycle that begins in July. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of April 2011 - specific reference to the 11th and the 25th of March 2011.

Needing a bit of inspiration AF got me after a faint second line this month! Was a fluke and played serious mind games with me! Feeling better now and looking forward again

Thank You Ladies


----------



## xkissyx

hjh_1987 said:


> OMG, i need help. i have become obsessed! hehe
> I saw a tarot card reader back in April, I ha never been before so didnt really know what to expect and didnt ask the questions i wanted to ask. (when am i going to concieve)!!
> Then i saw this thread and bought a Jenny Renny...i have since then bought a 'The Real Green Witch' spell and also booked myself in to see another tarot card reader/spirtualist next week on Fri!!
> 
> I just cant stop! hehe!
> I think we should make a group of all the Jenny Renny girls. Anyone up for it? Get a cool ticker made up!?

i am pretty much similar i am sooo intrueged to know whats coming my way so as far as ttc is concerned it's very exciting xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Me too ladies, I have a reading every six months and was due to go at xmas so long overdue been a bout a year since last reading so really intrigued to have another one, going to ring and book one on monday! The lady I see is amazing and if Jenny Renny is indeed right on her prediction that she will read me the same! Getting excited gives me something to look forward too (was gutted this month!)

Charm
XxX


----------



## Tigerlilly80

I'm really interested in the real green witch. I just looked on Ebay and saw her spells for £3.99, just wondering if anyone has had any luck with her?

Also how do I go about getting the spell, do I have to email and tell her my wishes or does she just 'know' through the reading she does first?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Tigerlilly80 said:


> I'm really interested in the real green witch. I just looked on Ebay and saw her spells for £3.99, just wondering if anyone has had any luck with her?
> 
> Also how do I go about getting the spell, do I have to email and tell her my wishes or does she just 'know' through the reading she does first?

Hey no idea sorry but would be real interested in this myself!


----------



## nevertogether

there is another thread on here about her. i did it myself. she gets back very very quickly. my cast (spell) is supposed to be done on sunday at midnight. https://www.therealgreenwitch.co.uk is her website. she will answer questions for you and everything. you can get male and female fertility spells, gift baskets, all kinds of cool fertility things.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Think I will get spell from the green witch too. All date corrections and reading entries are up to date.


DUMP DUMP DUMP....ANYBODY with BFP's let me know to update our chart!!! xxxx


----------



## foxyloxy28

I've just ordered mine! Waiting to hear back! Probably come back with 2020 or something! :haha: I've purchased a spell from the real green witch yesterday. Sent her my info, just waiting to hear back and receive my goodies! :D


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

MADLYTTC said:


> Tigerlilly80 said:
> 
> 
> I'm really interested in the real green witch. I just looked on Ebay and saw her spells for £3.99, just wondering if anyone has had any luck with her?
> 
> Also how do I go about getting the spell, do I have to email and tell her my wishes or does she just 'know' through the reading she does first?
> 
> Hey no idea sorry but would be real interested in this myself!Click to expand...

Its addicting I know. As soon as I read this post I got a reading too. :haha:
I was skeptical too because I noticed a few ladies on here had the same prediction... I guess we'll see...

I'm thinking of getting the green witch too... Keep us posted :)

LOVE YOUR SIGNATURE... FABULOUS!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I just ordered the Female Fertility Spell for £5.99, the Male Fertility Spell for £5.99 and I also ordered the Fertility Bracelet. I know, I know!!! But I just had to do it!!! I also paid twice because my Paypal somehow duplicated so sent 2 payments for same thing 4 mins apart. Emailed her to ask if she can refund me and awaiting her answer. Hopefully I will get a refund as I'm sure just one spell is enough. 

I have no idea what is wrong with me tonight, I feel totally rubbish, sad, bored, irritated, angry with life, fed up, feel like killing somebody!!! Feel like I just wanna go and curl up and sleep :-( 

I had Reiki today so not sure if this is a side-effect but after it I just wanted to drink like a pink of water and since I have been left feeling exhausted!! I feel like I need a weeks sleep :-(


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Where is the real green witch on ebay....because they all seem to be different sellers claiming to sell her spells. I bought my spells from her actual website. Has anybody found her on Ebay then?


----------



## Tigerlilly80

I found her on ebay, I just searched 'real green witch' and it came up with 3 items all from her.


----------



## Tigerlilly80

Here's the link, I hope it's her! Ooer, have I just been conned?

https://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&...kw=real+green+witch&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Check out the sellers name, this is why I didn't order off this! It could be somebody pretending to be her. I went to her site that nevertogether just gave x And the price is £5.99 not £3.99


----------



## notquitesure

Now... if I buy a spell then I get a BFP how will I know if it was due to the spell or Jenny Renny :haha:

think I'll get a spell if AF shows :winkwink:


----------



## Tigerlilly80

Oh darn it! That'll teach me, good job I paid through paypal and it's only £3.99 I've wasted. Hey ho you live and learn. I'll get some stuff from her real site in a couple of days, just been shopping today and the ole account is looking abit bare LOL. Might go for the candles as they might be really nice for the BD nights :)


----------



## mandy121

Tigerlilly80 said:


> Oh darn it! That'll teach me, good job I paid through paypal and it's only £3.99 I've wasted. Hey ho you live and learn. I'll get some stuff from her real site in a couple of days, just been shopping today and the ole account is looking abit bare LOL. Might go for the candles as they might be really nice for the BD nights :)

how u doing hunny ? x


----------



## Tigerlilly80

Not to bad huni. I'm still being good, not tested yet, I'm 11dpo today. Still haven't got anything major symptom wise.

How about you?


----------



## mandy121

i tested today i put pic on preg bit but it looks neg well i thought i see line but think it was me eyes lol.. but if i dont get it this time then next cycle were doing the smep ,,


----------



## Tigerlilly80

Yeah us aswell, also pre-seed. I'll have a look at your test on your other post, I really hope u get your BFP.


----------



## mandy121

ty hun ,, and wats pre-seed? and i hope u get ur bfp hun x


----------



## Tigerlilly80

It's a sperm friendly lube hun.

I'll find a link for you -

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8...=aps&hvadid=4763682331&ref=pd_sl_4duno7ezvi_b


----------



## mandy121

ty hun, oh just looked dont think i need it as got enough of me own .. omg cant believe i said that lmao ,.....:wacko::wacko::dohh::dohh:


----------



## Tigerlilly80

LOLOLOLOL NOTHING is TMI on here love!


----------



## mandy121

true lol , i might buy softcups for next cycle but i heard people got them stuck lol.. x


----------



## foxyloxy28

I use softcups and find them straight forward to use :D


----------



## mandy121

ty , but heres silly thing,, how do u get them in as the sperm comes out so wont u loose lots sperm getting them in x


----------



## foxyloxy28

I just roll over onto my back and put them straight in and there is minimal leakage whilst putting them in. I've had no :spermy: leakage whilst using them Have to say, when I first saw them, I thought they were huge!! But, they mould to fit your body :)


----------



## mandy121

ok ty hun ill buy some for next cycle if this one dont happen xx


----------



## lynne192

what are softcups?


----------



## TripleB

10 out of 10 for jennyrenny - BFP! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: xxx


----------



## foxyloxy28

WoooHoooooo TripleB :D :yipee:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Congrat TripleB hope she gets mine bob on too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tigerlilly80

I just had my email from the real green witch, it seems it _is_ her on Ebay. The email has her name 'michelle duncan' and a link to the website.
She says she is doing my casting tonight at midnight..... eek, really excited now!
xxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I purchased myself a spell too and have just sent her my details as requested......... am getting a bit excited now he he he!


----------



## Tigerlilly80

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congratulations TripleB on your :bfp:


----------



## xkissyx

congrats tripleb xx


----------



## xshell79

congrats tripleb happy and healthy 9 months to you


----------



## xsmithyx

congrats


----------



## Teesgirl

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that began in April. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of January 2011 - specific reference to the 15th and 19th.

Jennifer


----------



## dreamofabean

Congrats tripleb!!
I got my reading:
Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 25 2011 and the 1st of March 2011.

Im doubtful as im currently cd37 with no ov this cycle so my body better sort itself quickly for jenny to be right!!x


----------



## Nvr2Late

I tried to post here yesterday, but it wouldn't let me! 

Should be getting my reading today... can't wait!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Still plenty of time dreamofabean :D Good luck


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks foxy!! I'm gonna keep my FXed xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

TripleB - Super exciting news. I have updated the Jenny Renny Chart with your BRILLIANT LOVELY news!!! You must be over the moon!!! Yes 10 out of 10 for Jenny Renny! hehe xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Tigerlilly80 said:


> I just had my email from the real green witch, it seems it _is_ her on Ebay. The email has her name 'michelle duncan' and a link to the website.
> She says she is doing my casting tonight at midnight..... eek, really excited now!
> xxx

Oh good job!! phew! Glad it is her. Yes mine is also Micheal Duncan. x:thumbup: on email


----------



## xsmithyx

could you add me to the jenny renny chart plz this is my reading from jenny

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of November from a cycle that begins in October. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of July 2011 - specific reference to the 15th and 18th.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Here's mine ladies - ever so slightly excited! :haha:

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that began in April. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2011 - specific reference to the 5th and 11th.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hey girls all those that needed adding are added!

'CALLING ANY BFP's or BFN's I need to update the chart!!!' 

xxxx


----------



## dreamofabean

oooh Foxy, how exciting!! You gotta catch that eggie now!! :)


----------



## Nvr2Late

Missy Moo, I don't see mine. Am I totally misunderstanding how this works? Sorry if I am...


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Nvrtoolate - Just post your reading here lol xxx As you just did with the post...I don't see mine. Only I can edit the Chart x 

Foxy - You're added girl! x


----------



## Nvr2Late

MissyMooMoo said:


> Nvrtoolate - Just post your reading here lol xxx As you just did with the post...I don't see mine. Only I can edit the Chart x
> 
> Foxy - You're added girl! x

Thanks :dohh:

Here's mine: 
Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of April 2011 - specific reference to the 7th and 12th.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Nvr2Late said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Nvrtoolate - Just post your reading here lol xxx As you just did with the post...I don't see mine. Only I can edit the Chart x
> 
> Foxy - You're added girl! x
> 
> Thanks :dohh:
> 
> Here's mine:
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of April 2011 - specific reference to the 7th and 12th.Click to expand...

Lol that's ok. Mines a girl too and from my June cycle like yours. Perhaps we could be Bump Buddies! x:flower: ADDED TO CHART!


----------



## Nvr2Late

I hope you're right, Moo, and we'll be bump buddies :thumbup:


----------



## xkissyx

i'm getting excited now as yet another bfp when jenny has predicted ... fingers crossed jenny is accurate for us all xx roll on june :dance:


----------



## foxyloxy28

My poor OH - he's not gonna know what's hit him this month! :rofl:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yeah but wish others would update me so I can add their BFP's. x


----------



## TripleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> Here's mine ladies - ever so slightly excited! :haha:
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that began in April. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2011 - specific reference to the 5th and 11th.

Yay go Foxy! Fingers crossed its your month! xxx


----------



## dreamofabean

Come on girls!! We need to know if you got your BFPs!! :) x


----------



## BabyN2010

Hi Everyone!

Hoping to join you ladies! MissyMooMoo would you mind adding me? :flower:

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of August from a cycle that begins in July. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the 30th of April 2011 and the 3rd of May 2011.


----------



## The3Bears

just ordered my reading, cant wait:thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

BabyN2010 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Hoping to join you ladies! MissyMooMoo would you mind adding me? :flower:
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of August from a cycle that begins in July. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the 30th of April 2011 and the 3rd of May 2011.

Am right with you BabyN2010, fxed Jenny has correctly predicted BFP`s for both of us :happydance: 
Except the sex of our babas! I expect a boy though I think she will at least have that right! My DH is one of 6 boys and there are only two grandkids so far amongst them who are both boys (our ds and our nephew!) I have near no chance of a little princess but I would be ecstatic with a little prince!


----------



## BabyN2010

MADLYTTC - I hope so too! I would be ecstatic with either a boy or girl! Majority of my OH's family are men and the same on my side. I just cant wait! :happydance:

My OH would LOVE a little girl though...he is major daddy material!

Roll on August!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Roll on August hon, am soooooooooooo excited! Was hoping for BFP for our 1st anniversary on 13th July but I guess am not that far off so this is cool with me!


----------



## notquitesure

Nothing to update yet... BFN's @11dpo, no AF (promise to update when I get either)

:)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ok ty for letting me 0know Notquitesure x I am 10 dpo with nothing to report either lol


----------



## mandy121

im getting bfns at mo but ill update u with result wen af due as thats wen im re testing then ill know for sure x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ok Mandy ty xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

notquitesure - your chart looks fab! :D

Good luck ladies.


----------



## lynne192

i've still not heard back from jenny :(


----------



## Nvr2Late

lynne192 said:


> i've still not heard back from jenny :(

Lynne, did you fill out the form on Jenny's site? It took about 12 hours for to do mine...


----------



## lynne192

yes done it the other night :( might try using my other email account see if i get anything.


----------



## soph77

No news for me yet I'm afraid :(


----------



## foxyloxy28

My fertility spell is being cast tonight :yipee: just in time for ov this coming week :D


----------



## Nvr2Late

foxyloxy28 said:


> my fertility spell is being cast tonight :yipee: Just in time for ov this coming week :d

good luck!!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

I am awaiting my reading. Hoping that its this month.


----------



## leesa73

Ok, girls - this should be my month!

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that began in May. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2011 - specific reference to the 6th and 16th.


----------



## SmileyShazza

Nothing to report for me - am not due AF until 20th of this month so am still going through the 2ww at the moment :)

Jenny has predicted a bfp in July for me but I am more than happy to have one earlier if my body wishes to provide me with one :winkwink:


----------



## dawny690

I got a :bfp: yesterday but my reading wasn't a jenny one and was a little out x


----------



## Springflower

MissyMooMoo said:


> Springflower said:
> 
> 
> Can't believe I've caved in and done this! But I've been reading this thread for a while and couldn't resist having a go.
> 
> Missymoomoo - Would you mind putting mine up?
> 
> "Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of August from a cycle that begins in July. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of April 2011 - specific reference to the 17th and 22nd."
> 
> :coffee: waiting for July now.....
> 
> Love the attitude!!! Yeah I think just chill and enjoy and wait yeah. I thought the same. Also gives us more time to save save save for our bundles of joy. I am given July too! Added!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Cool! We can get excited together! Have to keep reminding myself that this is just for fun. I want more readings now!!!


----------



## mamadonna

morning got my prediction and its was ..Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 26th and 11th..we'll see xx


----------



## lolley

congrats on your bfp dawny :happydance:


----------



## xshell79

notquitesure- your charts looking great and ur temps are alot higher than last time ...fx'd for ur :bfp: 

:dust:


----------



## mandy121

my readin was wrong, af came today x


----------



## Tigerlilly80

Oh Mandie hun, I'm sorry! FX'd for next month hey!


----------



## hjh_1987

Sorry Mandy :( :dust: for next month! x
Our first wrong reading!!! :(


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ok Soph x


----------



## hjh_1987

Mine isnt going to happen. I have just been told that i have probably got PCOS!!
Had CD1-5 tests taken last thurs and just got the results! great fun!
Just feel like crying!!!! :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Don't give up hope hjh - it doesn't mean you won't conceive. :D Keep you chin up :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

dawny690 said:


> I got a :bfp: yesterday but my reading wasn't a jenny one and was a little out x

Congrats!! x :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hjh - How do they test for that? Sorry to hear that but you can conceive yes I have heard. x

Mandy - So sorry x


----------



## xkissyx

hjh ... as long as ur ovulating u can conceive my friend has PCOS and doesn't ovulate every month ... on the upside i have another friend who has PCOS and has 4 children xx


----------



## hjh_1987

I don't know if i do ovulate...take a look at my chart!
Last month i got a pos OPK but also had CD21 tests and came back borderline...and after my OPK i had AF 3 days later!
And according to FF th month before i had a 7 day luteal phase! TOTALLY CONFUSED!!
I had CD1-5 tests done last week and that has high testosterone so sign of PCOS and confusing periods which is also another sign! ARRGGGHHHH!!!!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

hjh - Oh did the doctor suspect this from you irregular cycles etc etc?


----------



## hjh_1987

MissyMooMoo said:


> hjh - Oh did the doctor suspect this from you irregular cycles etc etc?

He suspected it but didnt tell me then when my bloods came back it confirmed what he thought. He said to me there is high chance i do have it! but will have to see specialist to have it confirmed. 
He asked if i was overweight...he couldnt remember me...and im not (i am bang on average! - had a check up to tell me that in Dec) so he said they will find out why.
Cus it can be caused by overweight, diabeties etc and i havent got any of it :(


----------



## shaerichelle

hjh, I think you should go get acupuncture. Your temps are erratic. I had it 4 weekly treatments and it helped my temps to become normal. I have a friend who had PCOS. She conceived twice:)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

hjh - ok listen, did you get the Progesterone 21 test done on day 21? Because to be honest you should have waited until you got LH Surge on OPK then booked to have it 7 days after. I did Progesterone 21 test because doctor just said it should be done this day then mine came back that I had not Ov and defected LUTEAL phase. Well I questioned the doctor and she told me I had a problem. I then went on to say that I didn't Ovulate until day 18 as LH Surge on day 17, so she then told me ohhhhh right well I think we should do your bloods again but on day 25 as your obviously not a straight 28 day cycle. But I was angry really because she never explained this in first place or I wouldn't have booked for day 21 and wouldn't have got all this STRESSS!!! So second month I made sure I ov day 18 using OPK and I made sure exactly 7 days after for Progesterone test. Even then the nurse said you are wrong, it is called Day 21 Progesterone so you should do this on day 21. I said WRONG I ovulate on day 18 so therefore I get my bloods done on day 25! She stood corrected but I was so angry that they don't seem to know this. Anyways my test came back and it was a good level and so DIFFERENT FROM THE FIRST LOT! And if I had not corrected them I would be having all these tests now. So my point is ARE YOU SURE YOU GOT THIS DONE ON THE RIGHT DAY, 7 DAYS after you OVULATED! LOLLLLLL


----------



## shaerichelle

Here is my reading.

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of September 2010 from a cycle that begins in August. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of May 2011 - specific reference to the 20th and 16th.

I think she will be wrong. I think I get my BFP this month and she has the dates mixed up. I am testing on the 15th and I believe I am having a boy. I have so many out of the ordinary symptoms. DH and I got married in Aug 2009 and started ttc Sept 09. So maybe she is reading everything wrong.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

hjh - I know Reiki is good too. You can get that from any good fully trained Reiki Master in your area. I had it the other day and Bach Flower Remedy is excellent to put your body back in balance etc x


----------



## maaybe2010

I've just sent for my reading.
My OH founds out he'll go mad :shock:


----------



## shaerichelle

I asked my OH he looked at me like I was crazy then said sure if you want lol. I am sure he puts nothing past me at this point.


----------



## maaybe2010

:haha: I think we probably are a little crazy!

xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes lol!

Good luck at your fs appt.


----------



## strawberry19

my oh doesnt know :haha: and im tempted to order fertility spell from the real green witch too :haha:


----------



## maaybe2010

shaerichelle said:


> Yes lol!
> 
> Good luck at your fs appt.

Thanks hun,

I'm excited about it :wacko: lol

xx


----------



## hjh_1987

I had them done on cd21, I can't have then 7 days after my ovulation because af has always appeared by then!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh sorry :-(


----------



## shaerichelle

Have you all heard of hedgewitch she does fertility spells and is on here:)


----------



## maaybe2010

OK this was quiiick :)

*Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that began in April. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of January 2011 - specific reference to the 24th and birth on the 5th of February 2011.*

*Jennifer*

Please god let her be right [-o&lt;
It would mean I'm pregnant right now O:)

Won't be too long before I can let you know!


----------



## foxyloxy28

similar reading to me! Hope she's right


----------



## nevertogether

foxy - did you get your spell cast yet from green witch?


----------



## foxyloxy28

I had an email from her just before midnight last night saying she'd be casting for me in a couple of hours and that my cast items would be sent in the post today :D So excited.


----------



## nevertogether

she told me friday mine would be midnight on sunday, but i haven't heard from her. i just bought the spells, so no items. do you think i should contact her?


----------



## foxyloxy28

I haven't heard anything back to say it happened. I'd give it a day or so and then contact her. I think she's probably snowed under with all of us crazy BnB girls! :rofl:


----------



## ttcstill

I believe you already knew but I got a :bfn: Jenny said i was going to get a :bfp: from april cycle in May but I didn't however I could still get one in May I will be testing again on May 31st...... we shall see.

Here is my cheri reading

Hi Tammy

Thank you for being patient with me while I got back to your reading. they show you guys having a baby boy and they Link him to mid June so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in. When trying to pinpoint the issues fertility wise, they are showing you as being good, I am showing his quality being a bit "poor" and probably the reason as to why things are taking so long. I would suggest you actually look into things that your husband can take that will help with fertiliy. there are things like astragalis, horny goat weed and false unicorn.

Here is the reading on your son.

When it comes to your son, they show him as someone who is always eager to see what is happening He likes to be included in everything. He is someone who I am seeing always being really mature for his age. He is someone who seems to see the good in everyone and is always very trust worthy. I am seeing him as someone who wants to do things the right way. Hes a bit of a stickler for the rules and prefers to do things by the book. I think you are going to find him as someone who is always going to think about things a bit more deeply than most others and can have a bit of a stronger emotional attachment to people and things than other people. He does not like to lead things astray, he prefers to be the helper. The one that "saves the day". he likes to go over and beyond what is expected and always surprising you and the people around him.

I am seeing him as someone who is genuine. You are going to find him being really mature, you know he is going to make the right decisions because he will often come to you and your husband for insight into what you guys both figure is right. hes not about to let people make decisions for him but he certainly appreciates when you guys give him a nudge in the right direction,

he can be a bit competitive, they show him as someone who likes to play basketball, but hes very much a team oriented person with slight leadership (they usually give him assistant captain responsibilities).

I am seeing him being really fast on his feet. They show his hair being lighter in color and having a bit of length to it. I am seeing him being considered attractive, hes got lighter colored eyes. I am seeing him having an oval shaped face, and him being around 5'10 in height with a slightly muscular build.

When it comes to career paths, they show him as a teacher. (high school)

When ti comes to marriage I am seeing him closer to 23. They will have one boy and two girls of their own.


----------



## nevertogether

wow that's really in depth ttcstill


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I know right, she's very thorough and detailed gonna have to check her out, I want to know more about my soon to be girl other then when she is conceived and her approximate dob. Its exciting but its just short to the point. I guess thats all I need... :haha: Its just for fun, but I pray she's right :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

ttcstill said:


> I believe you already knew but I got a :bfn: Jenny said i was going to get a :bfp: from april cycle in May but I didn't however I could still get one in May I will be testing again on May 31st...... we shall see.
> 
> Here is my cheri reading
> 
> Hi Tammy
> 
> Thank you for being patient with me while I got back to your reading. they show you guys having a baby boy and they Link him to mid June so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in. When trying to pinpoint the issues fertility wise, they are showing you as being good, I am showing his quality being a bit "poor" and probably the reason as to why things are taking so long. I would suggest you actually look into things that your husband can take that will help with fertiliy. there are things like astragalis, horny goat weed and false unicorn.
> 
> Here is the reading on your son.
> 
> When it comes to your son, they show him as someone who is always eager to see what is happening He likes to be included in everything. He is someone who I am seeing always being really mature for his age. He is someone who seems to see the good in everyone and is always very trust worthy. I am seeing him as someone who wants to do things the right way. Hes a bit of a stickler for the rules and prefers to do things by the book. I think you are going to find him as someone who is always going to think about things a bit more deeply than most others and can have a bit of a stronger emotional attachment to people and things than other people. He does not like to lead things astray, he prefers to be the helper. The one that "saves the day". he likes to go over and beyond what is expected and always surprising you and the people around him.
> 
> I am seeing him as someone who is genuine. You are going to find him being really mature, you know he is going to make the right decisions because he will often come to you and your husband for insight into what you guys both figure is right. hes not about to let people make decisions for him but he certainly appreciates when you guys give him a nudge in the right direction,
> 
> he can be a bit competitive, they show him as someone who likes to play basketball, but hes very much a team oriented person with slight leadership (they usually give him assistant captain responsibilities).
> 
> I am seeing him being really fast on his feet. They show his hair being lighter in color and having a bit of length to it. I am seeing him being considered attractive, hes got lighter colored eyes. I am seeing him having an oval shaped face, and him being around 5'10 in height with a slightly muscular build.
> 
> When it comes to career paths, they show him as a teacher. (high school)
> 
> When ti comes to marriage I am seeing him closer to 23. They will have one boy and two girls of their own.

Jeez that is details. What is Horny Goats Weed!!!???


----------



## shaerichelle

Horny goats weed is an herb to help for reproductive health for men.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

How did you get your reading that quick Shannon? It takes up to 12 hours?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Where can we get hold of this Horny Goats Weed from? Do Holland and Barrat do it or do we have to go via internet route? x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

My Cherri one is supposed to be coming on 13th hopefully :-(


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

You can probably find it in the vitamin section at a health store, or a natural vitamin store. In the states we have GNC or a natural health store, I forget the name GRR


----------



## nevertogether

mine too missy!


----------



## shaerichelle

I guess she did mine fast. 2 hours.. she obviously didnt think before she did it in my opinon.


----------



## nevertogether

shae - did you do cherri or jenny?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Jenny... How do I locate this Cheri? I've never heard of her doing it within a few hours...weird.. it took mine 15 hours and I literally pulled my hair out... :haha:


----------



## maaybe2010

Mine was a few hours too x


----------



## nevertogether

cherri has been like two weeks for mine now. i think she went on vacation or something. she sent me an e-mail a week ago that she is backed up because of it and i should have mine by the 13th, like missy.


----------



## maaybe2010

MissyMooMoo could you add me to the list? O:)
My prediction is on page 71 

xx


----------



## shaerichelle

I used Jenny.

My mom is psychic and she said she has to hear a voice.. its harder to do over email. She told me she sees me pregnant now or like within a few days, like its in the works. DH has been telling me that I will have a positive test on May 15th.


----------



## nevertogether

i'm not a big fan of jenny's. she predicted me may :bfp: and i won't even see dh to try until june. wow, let's hope they are both right shae!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh god Cherri said to me and nevertogether she had a backlog of like A YEAR! cos she was off on holiday (vacation) for an ages and ever and that she can't do our for ages and ages like 2 weeks but yet she seems to have done others that have gone to her in last few days in just 2 hours. What gives!!! hmmmmmm


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yes Maaybee adding now hun x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

MissyMooMoo said:


> Where can we get hold of this Horny Goats Weed from? Do Holland and Barrat do it or do we have to go via internet route? x

Horny Goats Weed is also available for Ladies and I bought it recently in H&B for my Boss (whos a lady!) as she was too :blush: to get it herself!


----------



## ttcstill

I have been waiting for 14 days
for cheri


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks hun! O:)

For the ladies talking about Horny Goat Weed, you can buy it in Tescos :thumbup:

xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh Gosh Tescos Im going there! x hehe

I suppose Tescos is like Walmart hehe


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

My Boss said Horny Goats Weed only worked the first day she took it (it was recommended as she had been taking antidepressants tabs but had stopped them and had a low libido!) she thinks it was as a placebo because she knew she had taken it and expected the earth to move it did lol apparently her DH got quite a surprise needless to say after first bottle she hasnt purchased again! Not cheap either I can think of alternative! £19.99 for months supply if I remember rightly


----------



## nevertogether

foxyloxy28 said:


> I haven't heard anything back to say it happened. I'd give it a day or so and then contact her. I think she's probably snowed under with all of us crazy BnB girls! :rofl:

Foxy - I heard back from the Real Green Witch. Here is what she said...

"Yes, I can confirm your spell was cast last night around 2.20am and I am more than happy with how it went hunny. Please remember to keep in touch, can not wait to here of your BFP."


----------



## nevertogether

MACA is supposed to increase energy and libido for male and female, i've heard great things :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

The Real Green Witch Michelle is casting as spell on me and oh on Wednesday evening and I have bought a fertility bracelet off her also.

Arein - we will all be thinking off you and what a lovely picture of your DH and your DD. xxxx Have a lovely break and hope you see a light at the end of the tunnel. xx


----------



## nevertogether

i thought about the bracelet, but we can't wear them in uniform, so it would be a waste! considering i'm in it like 99% of the week. :sigh: fx'ed for all you ladies.... good night! :hi:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

night everyone xxx I've got the lavender oil out, candles and Pink Floyd and about to do back massage to my lovely OH. I want to treat him. Soppy me eh! xxxxx (what love does to people, pathetic eh hehe)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

nevertogether said:


> i thought about the bracelet, but we can't wear them in uniform, so it would be a waste! considering i'm in it like 99% of the week. :sigh: fx'ed for all you ladies.... good night! :hi:

What about if you wore it on your ankle. Maybe wearing it when TTC and in bed would do the trick ....night nevertogether xx Hope we get our Cherri readings soon. Can't believe how many children that serendity or phycic123 or whoever it was (forget now we did so many) is saying you are going to conceive in the future. lol. Would get as much rest as possible as you wont know whats hit u hehe x:haha::haha:


----------



## kenziesmommy

I just sent off for my Jenny Renny prediction will post and let you guys know what she says when i get it.


----------



## shaerichelle

nevertogether said:


> i'm not a big fan of jenny's. she predicted me may :bfp: and i won't even see dh to try until june. wow, let's hope they are both right shae!

I hope they are right. I am not a fan of jenny. I mostly did it to prove her wrong anyways :haha:


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

So excited - my reading is just in! Can you add it to the stats Missy?

Your reading reveals that your BFP new comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of April 2011 - specific reference to the 20th and 26th.

Told my DH and we are DETERMINED to prove her wrong and get our :bfp: this cycle (testing 1st June)....


----------



## lynne192

still not heard from jenny yet rather disappointed.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

stil waitin on confirmationn of when my fertility spell wil b cast blah!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

lynne192 said:


> still not heard from jenny yet rather disappointed.


How long did you send her your information. I was pulling my what lil hair I have out, it took me 15 hours GRRR.. Some ladies on here got it in a hour...
Hopefully you'll recieve your prediction tonight "crossing fingers"


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Waitng4Baby#1 said:


> So excited - my reading is just in! Can you add it to the stats Missy?
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP new comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of April 2011 - specific reference to the 20th and 26th.
> 
> Told my DH and we are DETERMINED to prove her wrong and get our :bfp: this cycle (testing 1st June)....

:haha: I said the same thing... I could be in process now hehehe

Good luck hun... I was predicted a month after you... so far alot of ladies have proven her right so far...... Time to get :sex: :haha:


----------



## Nvr2Late

Waitng4Baby#1 said:


> So excited - my reading is just in! Can you add it to the stats Missy?
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP new comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of April 2011 - specific reference to the 20th and 26th.
> 
> Told my DH and we are DETERMINED to prove her wrong and get our :bfp: this cycle (testing 1st June)....

According to Jenny, you and I will be bump buddies! Good luck! :flower:


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Waitng4Baby#1 said:
> 
> 
> So excited - my reading is just in! Can you add it to the stats Missy?
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP new comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of April 2011 - specific reference to the 20th and 26th.
> 
> Told my DH and we are DETERMINED to prove her wrong and get our :bfp: this cycle (testing 1st June)....
> 
> :haha: I said the same thing... I could be in process now hehehe
> 
> Good luck hun... I was predicted a month after you... so far alot of ladies have proven her right so far...... Time to get :sex: :haha:Click to expand...

She came back in 7 hours (ordered midday, came back last night)... stupid me didnt check my emails until tonight though!

FX for you too. Im on SMEP and not starting to :sex: until friday but feeling very full of PMA this month!


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Nvr2Late said:


> Waitng4Baby#1 said:
> 
> 
> So excited - my reading is just in! Can you add it to the stats Missy?
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP new comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of April 2011 - specific reference to the 20th and 26th.
> 
> Told my DH and we are DETERMINED to prove her wrong and get our :bfp: this cycle (testing 1st June)....
> 
> According to Jenny, you and I will be bump buddies! Good luck! :flower:Click to expand...

:happydance:


----------



## xkissyx

i'm june also :flower:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I'm sooo excited for you all... I won't have my BFP till August... GRRRR :haha: Hey if its meant to be then it will be :) Start getting busy ladies :sex: :haha:


----------



## lynne192

Hopin&Prayin said:


> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> still not heard from jenny yet rather disappointed.
> 
> 
> How long did you send her your information. I was pulling my what lil hair I have out, it took me 15 hours GRRR.. Some ladies on here got it in a hour...
> Hopefully you'll recieve your prediction tonight "crossing fingers"Click to expand...

sent first request from hotmail account about 5 days ago, and 2nd request from my yahoo account 2 days ago :(


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thats odd, did you try to email her and ask her what is up, she may of not gotten it.. the internet can be a nuisence at times. I'd email her again... I got mine in like 15 hrs.. Maybe she did'nt get your information, just confirmation of the payment..

I hope you find out your prediction soon, I love hearing the news... so exciting..


----------



## xkissyx

how long have we all been trying ... i've been tryin since 2nd feb 2009 xx


----------



## lynne192

xkissyx said:


> how long have we all been trying ... i've been tryin since 2nd feb 2009 xx

we're been ttc 3years :(


----------



## lynne192

found this site and was kind of an interesting read :D 

https://www.magic-horoscope.com/conception/


----------



## xkissyx

awww i hope u get your bfp soon hun i'm going insane at 15 months nevermind 3 years xx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

lynne192 said:


> found this site and was kind of an interesting read :D
> 
> https://www.magic-horoscope.com/conception/

That is too cool, very informative.. even tells you when not too :haha:
I want a girl with psyhic healing powers, the father is a visionary, I'm an intiutive and empath psychic... That would be awesome she'd have those powers...:winkwink:


----------



## lynne192

xkissyx said:


> awww i hope u get your bfp soon hun i'm going insane at 15 months nevermind 3 years xx

thanks hun we do too, tried a few things :( clomid failed and suffered a ectopic pregnancy :( 

atm we're on 4x 400mg agnus castus, 75mg Aspirin, 400mg folic acid, mulit-vit & robitussin. using fertility monitor, OPK, temp/CM charting.

feel like we've been waiting a lifetime, waiting on a laprascopy and dye which we have just been put on waiting list for until then we've only to use the above :(


----------



## shaerichelle

[email protected]


thats her email. I got mine in 2 hours. Your email could be going to her spam.


----------



## xkissyx

lynne192 said:


> xkissyx said:
> 
> 
> awww i hope u get your bfp soon hun i'm going insane at 15 months nevermind 3 years xx
> 
> thanks hun we do too, tried a few things :( clomid failed and suffered a ectopic pregnancy :(
> 
> atm we're on 4x 400mg agnus castus, 75mg Aspirin, 400mg folic acid, mulit-vit & robitussin. using fertility monitor, OPK, temp/CM charting.
> 
> feel like we've been waiting a lifetime, waiting on a laprascopy and dye which we have just been put on waiting list for until then we've only to use the above :(Click to expand...

i'm on multi-vits, folic acid and soy, 3 failed rounds of clomid, tried provera, agnus castus, currently drinking plenty of green tea, tried temping, opk's, i also endured several months of fortnightly blood tests, had u/s, i don't have AF, and cm doesn't seem to change ...

i want a baby so bad tho that i know it will all be worth it xx


----------



## goddess25

wow the stats are looking pretty good and I am sad to say that I am excited.


----------



## kenziesmommy

Did you get a confirmation email?



lynne192 said:


> xkissyx said:
> 
> 
> awww i hope u get your bfp soon hun i'm going insane at 15 months nevermind 3 years xx
> 
> thanks hun we do too, tried a few things :( clomid failed and suffered a ectopic pregnancy :(
> 
> atm we're on 4x 400mg agnus castus, 75mg Aspirin, 400mg folic acid, mulit-vit & robitussin. using fertility monitor, OPK, temp/CM charting.
> 
> feel like we've been waiting a lifetime, waiting on a laprascopy and dye which we have just been put on waiting list for until then we've only to use the above :(Click to expand...


----------



## strawberry19

well jennys predicted me a boy and this is my cheri reading

Hi amy

thank you for being patient with me while I got back to your reading. I am seeing you having a girl and they relate her to JULY so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in. They show a boy showing shortly after her, so not sure if I am supposed to translate this as twins, or just that your two pregnancies will come extremely close.

When it comes to your daughter, they are showing her really enjoying to teach people things. Shes someone who is always going to be more mature than her age, someone who seems to want to do good things for people and is always mentioning to you how she wants to help. Is the one as a child seems to notice people who does not have things, is quick to offer things that she does have to people if she can spare. Shes always got such a loving heart and always wants to do the right thing.

shes good with being with people, I see her loving to be in choir and seems to join the one in this one particular school that actually puts on productions as well as choir competitions. Shes also going to meet her husband there in her final year of high school.

Shes athletic, the type that loves to play sports, seems to be really good at baseball and basketball but is not limited to these two sports. Shes always fairly slender with an athletic build. She keeps her hair cut short, shoulder level to keep it out of her way and her activities, and yet still tries to pull it back into a pony tail and using bobby pins to keep the parts that keep coming out.

When it comes to your daughter, they show her as kind, fair, and believable. She likes to tell the truth to ensure that people believe her especially when it matters most.

When it comes to career paths, they show her working as a Realtor, but also does trips abroad where she goes for a few weeks and helps out third world countries. I see her husband not too impressed with this, and actually getting upset, but eventually realizing how important it is to her and works out a compromise with how long she "can" go.

When it comes to marriage I am seeing her closer to 24, They will have one girl and one boy of their own.
Let me know if you have any questions
Best Wishes
Cheri


----------



## Leanne27

I have just sent mine so waiting to hear back! exciting! xxx


----------



## strawberry19

i just clicked :haha: maybe il end up with twins haha great :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

Grr, wrote a long old post but it doesn't appear to have posted! So in brief, I said I wouldn't buy anymore predictions as I didn't want to get disheartened if they all turn out to be different, but couldn't resist and ordered my Cherie22 reading earlier today! God I hope it matches / comes close to my Jenny Renny reading! :haha


----------



## strawberry19

mine took a while for her to do!! its really detailed sounds like i was as a child really interesting!! jenny and serendipity said boys cheri said a girl and then a boy maybe twins or close together how exciting!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Ooh how exciting :D I hope I don't have to wait too long, but I'm expecting a few days before I hear back.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Foxy - I really love your foxy picture...so cute and funny. Always makes me smile. Is she wearing some sexy lingerie lol


----------



## winegums

it reminds me of a sim but like a fox sim lol!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

oh :hi::flower::flower: Winegums how are you today?
xx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

strawberry19 said:


> mine took a while for her to do!! its really detailed sounds like i was as a child really interesting!! jenny and serendipity said boys cheri said a girl and then a boy maybe twins or close together how exciting!

Mine did'nt take long at all, not really detailed :( she said I was going to have a boy (cheri) and Jenny predicted a girl... So now I guess its a flip of the coin lol. both got the month right.. August... I'll take whatever God gives me.. :) :cloud9:


----------



## foxyloxy28

lol :haha: I think it's a low back evening dress :haha:


----------



## Beccaface

I would just like to say:

C'mon June :D


----------



## strawberry19

meee toooo :)


----------



## strawberry19

i think its quiet bad we are wishing months away mind :haha: the last 7 months seem to have gone too quick


----------



## Beccaface

But we can now!
I'm going to add you :]
xxx


----------



## strawberry19

oki thnx chicky :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

foxyloxy28 said:


> lol :haha: I think it's a low back evening dress :haha:

Reminds me of those Bingo adverts. .....Are you a foxy lady? lol xx:haha:


----------



## foxyloxy28

MissyMooMoo said:


> foxyloxy28 said:
> 
> 
> lol :haha: I think it's a low back evening dress :haha:
> 
> Reminds me of those Bingo adverts. .....Are you a foxy lady? lol xx:haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## kenziesmommy

Please add mine

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 18th and 22n


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lynne192 said:


> found this site and was kind of an interesting read :D
> 
> https://www.magic-horoscope.com/conception/

Was really impressed with this website tried all readings lol this one was a favourite made my realise I think I am def ready for #2 and have made right decision that 2010 is the year; (I have underlined the bit that stood out at me:


You will easily move up on a career stairs and earn money. But, while working, try not to forget about Your family and friends: they need Your care and support. You will renew or establish the relationships, and You will easily solve problems in marriage, especially if You will rely upon Your feelings. Perhaps, You will think seriously to have a child.

Still waiting for conf my spell has been cast/or when it will be from the green witch! I have emailed her again but still no response since I sent her my additional details Blah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moonmama

Hi! Please can you add mine?

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of October from a cycle that begins in September. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD is referenced the 23rd of June and his birth shows the 31st of May 2011.

Jenny

Cant wait to see all the results as their updated! xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies,

Just had a reply from the green witch at last! Seems she didnt get my email with my details on but because I emailed her via her website seems now she has???? Anyway so very excited and extremely hopeful as she tells me she is going to start casting my spell this evening! I reckon some BDing is in order! lol


----------



## foxyloxy28

Get bd'ing hun :D Did you just order the spell or other bits? I'm expecting my bracelet and candles tomorrow - due to ov end of the week, so perfect timing.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

sorry to jump in.... i did the witch thing she hasnt got back to me either since sending my additional details... ive just messaged her again....


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Jeez we are witch and phsycic mad in here!!! haha


----------



## MissyMooMoo

My boobs feel like DOOR KNOBS AND are ITCHY and SORE! I have an abundance of creamy white cm and I keep getting stabbing shooting pains in my boobs. I usually get full tender boobs from o but this time just started with this weird feeling today and I test on 13th!!! Oh please god please. I've been a good girl...I want this so much x Night girls!!! Please keep the witch away from me...Not the Green Witch but the witch that we all hate...with no name hmmmmm


----------



## moochacha

How long did i take to get your Jenny Renny reading? It's been two days for me and I still haven't got mine, I even check my junk box and nothing. :(

I hope to hear from her soon!!!!


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

MissyMooMoo said:


> My boobs feel like DOOR KNOBS AND are ITCHY and SORE! I have an abundance of creamy white cm and I keep getting stabbing shooting pains in my boobs. I usually get full tender boobs from o but this time just started with this weird feeling today and I test on 13th!!! Oh please god please. I've been a good girl...I want this so much x Night girls!!! Please keep the witch away from me...Not the Green Witch but the witch that we all hate...with no name hmmmmm

Oooh Missy testing on 13th!! I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## moochacha

MissyMooMoo said:


> My boobs feel like DOOR KNOBS AND are ITCHY and SORE! I have an abundance of creamy white cm and I keep getting stabbing shooting pains in my boobs. I usually get full tender boobs from o but this time just started with this weird feeling today and I test on 13th!!! Oh please god please. I've been a good girl...I want this so much x Night girls!!! Please keep the witch away from me...Not the Green Witch but the witch that we all hate...with no name hmmmmm

:gun: Stay Away Wicked Witch :gun:


----------



## lulu35

i went to the site madlttc had posted on and going by what jenny had said about may being my month for a BFP and the 23rd is my ovulation day this is what it said about the 23rd of may on the site....23 May - It is very successful time for baby conception!!!!!...OMG how great would that be, im going to cross everything apart from the obvious this month!!!!!....lol

gl and baby dust to all xx


----------



## kenziesmommy

I heard from her in less than 24 hours..I almost didnt see it in my mailbox it just said RE:reading request from jennifer renecker



moochacha said:


> How long did i take to get your Jenny Renny reading? It's been two days for me and I still haven't got mine, I even check my junk box and nothing. :(
> 
> I hope to hear from her soon!!!!


----------



## moochacha

kenziesmommy said:


> I heard from her in less than 24 hours..I almost didnt see it in my mailbox it just said RE:reading request from jennifer renecker
> 
> 
> 
> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> How long did i take to get your Jenny Renny reading? It's been two days for me and I still haven't got mine, I even check my junk box and nothing. :(
> 
> I hope to hear from her soon!!!!Click to expand...

Thanks :flower:

Oh I really hope to hear from soon!!!


----------



## goddess25

moochacha said:


> kenziesmommy said:
> 
> 
> I heard from her in less than 24 hours..I almost didnt see it in my mailbox it just said RE:reading request from jennifer renecker
> 
> 
> 
> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> How long did i take to get your Jenny Renny reading? It's been two days for me and I still haven't got mine, I even check my junk box and nothing. :(
> 
> I hope to hear from her soon!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :flower:
> 
> Oh I really hope to hear from soon!!!Click to expand...

I got mine within 2 days as it was over a weekend. Hope you get it soon.


----------



## shaerichelle

moochacha said:


> How long did i take to get your Jenny Renny reading? It's been two days for me and I still haven't got mine, I even check my junk box and nothing. :(
> 
> I hope to hear from her soon!!!!

I got mine in 2 hours!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

I got a message back from the witch straight away saying she didnt receive my original info yet she recieved that email??... something smells a wee bit dodgy, she said she castin my spell last night at midnight... is that it now?? will she contact you? i emailed her back again asking for abit more info on the casting and once again nothing back.... not sure if this was a £5.99 well spent... i guess i will know if i get my bfp in 28 days if she has helped!


----------



## Tigerlilly80

I'm afraid Jenny was wrong about me aswell. :cry:

The :witch: got me this morning 

GL to everyone else xxx

*sings* ee ey ee ey ee ey o, back to CD1 I go


----------



## strawberry19

i havent heard back from the green witch yet brought spell nearly 2 days ago


----------



## lady blush

sorry forgive if this question has been asked before but hoe does all this work? do you have to pay for this reading?


----------



## maaybe2010

Yep you do, it works out at £5 something for teh UK :flow:


----------



## wishing4bub#3

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of October from a cycle that begins in September. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of June 2011 - specific reference to the 15th and 21st.

but i got my BFP this month and i am due jan 14th. i do have rmc so lets wait and see i will keep you posted


----------



## miniangel79

strawberry19 said:


> i havent heard back from the green witch yet brought spell nearly 2 days ago

Hi Strawberry, 

I bought spell friday and not had anything back yet. Emailed twice with no response back . . . hope i've not been duped!!!! I'm hoping the delay is because they've got loads of orders from us all from this forum!!
Ha ha x


----------



## strawberry19

haha yeah thats true i just wanna hear back cause fertile days start on sunday!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

She is probably inundated with emails from us lot :haha: it took around 48 hours for me to hear back from her after I had emailed my info :D I'm still waiting for my goodies to arrive - she said she would probably post them on Monday, bet she used 2nd class post! :dohh:


----------



## emilyjean

Here's my reading- not too bad, but definitely contradicts the last one from serendipity. 

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of September 2010 from a cycle that begins in August. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of May 2011 - specific reference to the 21st and 27th.


----------



## Jenren

Mine reads - 

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The pregnancy shows as a twins - girl and boy - and their EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 29th and 15th.


----------



## Shell'sAngels

This witch lady did email me right back and said she did my casting last night.... but is that it now?? have i had it done?? ...

Hmmm a email of her saying that wouldnt go a miss.... i appriciate shes busy but come on....


----------



## lulu4279

My reading is:
Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of August from cycle that begins the end of July/beginning of August. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of May 2011 - specific reference to the 5th and the 20th of April 2011.


----------



## Jaxvipe

Here's my reading... God i hope she is right lol :

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle you are currently on. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2011 - specific reference to the 2nd and 10th


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Waitng4Baby#1 said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> My boobs feel like DOOR KNOBS AND are ITCHY and SORE! I have an abundance of creamy white cm and I keep getting stabbing shooting pains in my boobs. I usually get full tender boobs from o but this time just started with this weird feeling today and I test on 13th!!! Oh please god please. I've been a good girl...I want this so much x Night girls!!! Please keep the witch away from me...Not the Green Witch but the witch that we all hate...with no name hmmmmm
> 
> Oooh Missy testing on 13th!! I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you!Click to expand...

Awww ty so much. Still no :witch: for me and testing TOMORROW! x



moochacha said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> My boobs feel like DOOR KNOBS AND are ITCHY and SORE! I have an abundance of creamy white cm and I keep getting stabbing shooting pains in my boobs. I usually get full tender boobs from o but this time just started with this weird feeling today and I test on 13th!!! Oh please god please. I've been a good girl...I want this so much x Night girls!!! Please keep the witch away from me...Not the Green Witch but the witch that we all hate...with no name hmmmmm
> 
> :gun: Stay Away Wicked Witch :gun:Click to expand...

Awww ty xx



jemmaloo04 said:


> i went to the site madlttc had posted on and going by what jenny had said about may being my month for a BFP and the 23rd is my ovulation day this is what it said about the 23rd of may on the site....23 May - It is very successful time for baby conception!!!!!...OMG how great would that be, im going to cross everything apart from the obvious this month!!!!!....lol
> 
> gl and baby dust to all xx

Wow I hope it works that way for ya! and baby dust back to u!



Tigerlilly80 said:


> I'm afraid Jenny was wrong about me aswell. :cry:
> 
> The :witch: got me this morning
> 
> GL to everyone else xxx
> 
> *sings* ee ey ee ey ee ey o, back to CD1 I go

Awww so sorry to hear this I will update the chart :hugs:



wishing4bub#3 said:


> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of October from a cycle that begins in September. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of June 2011 - specific reference to the 15th and 21st.
> 
> but i got my BFP this month and i am due jan 14th. i do have rmc so lets wait and see i will keep you posted

I am not sure if you want me to add this then. Let me know how things turn out and keep us posted and CONGRATS!:happydance:



emilyjean said:


> Here's my reading- not too bad, but definitely contradicts the last one from serendipity.
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of September 2010 from a cycle that begins in August. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of May 2011 - specific reference to the 21st and 27th.

Way hey adding x:thumbup:



Jenren said:


> Mine reads -
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The pregnancy shows as a twins - girl and boy - and their EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 29th and 15th.

Adding now hun x:thumbup:



lulu4279 said:


> My reading is:
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of August from cycle that begins the end of July/beginning of August. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of May 2011 - specific reference to the 5th and the 20th of April 2011.

Adding now hun x:thumbup:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Jaxvipe said:


> Here's my reading... God i hope she is right lol :
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle you are currently on. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2011 - specific reference to the 2nd and 10th

Hey you just got in there....but adding! lol:thumbup:


----------



## Beccaface

Good luck with your testing tomorrow.
I think my predictions are positive.
Both said June & a girl :]
xxx


----------



## strawberry19

good luck hun!!! so excited for you!!!!


----------



## notquitesure

Missymoomoo... GL for testing tommorow xxx


----------



## strawberry19

the green witch got back to me today yay sent off my details and shes going to start my casting eeek!! im scared!!


----------



## Beccaface

Who is this green witch?
xxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

strawberry19 said:


> the green witch got back to me today yay sent off my details and shes going to start my casting eeek!! im scared!!

Awww don't be scared be happy and excited!!!:flower:


----------



## Emilia

Ok AF arrived today so i am officially on Day One of the cycle i will conceive on according to jenny hehe!!xxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Emilia said:


> Ok AF arrived today so i am officially on Day One of the cycle i will conceive on according to jenny hehe!!xxx

Hey GL! :flower::flower::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Good luck missy :D


----------



## MissyMooMoo

The Green Witch is casting my spells tonight and sending my Bracelet out in the post. I have emailed her 4 times now asking different things and credit to her,...she has responded promptly and answered all of my questions. She also said she would let me know when she has completed my spells this evening. Just so I know and can feel positive and sure! x


----------



## Leanne27

OOH i am excited , just got my prediction! please add me for this month!!!

"Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that you are currently on. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2011 - specific reference to the 7th and 14th."


----------



## Shell'sAngels

MissyMooMoo said:


> The Green Witch is casting my spells tonight and sending my Bracelet out in the post. I have emailed her 4 times now asking different things and credit to her,...she has responded promptly and answered all of my questions. She also said she would let me know when she has completed my spells this evening. Just so I know and can feel positive and sure! x

Nice she did that for you, i assume mines been casted she hasnt responded back!

Im hacked off with it to be honest :growlmad:


----------



## strawberry19

shell contact her i think somethin is up with her email as when i emailed her earlier she said shed already sent out a request for my details but i hadnt received it? she was apologestic me to and said shed work on my casting this afternoon x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Leanne - added gl!!!

Shell - Yeah I think just contact her, could be an honest error via email. x


----------



## Leanne27

Thanks Missymoomoo!


----------



## strawberry19

oh god leanne this is your month eeek i wonder how many of the may people will get their bfp's!!


----------



## Leanne27

Lets hope she is accurate, or that everyone gets their BFP's earlier! xx


----------



## strawberry19

i secretly want to get my bfp in may rather then june hence why im trying the real green witch lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

the green witch says her spells can take from 2 days to 3 months to work to full effect lol x


----------



## Shell'sAngels

i emailed her back she said she sent me a message 3AM she did my casting 2.12am and was more than happy with how it went and will be expecting a bfp very soon  hope shes right! xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Shells - I hope she is right for you too hun xx fx


----------



## strawberry19

ahh i didnt know that missy moo :) well hopefully it will work and i will get my bfp in june/july like jenny and cheri said


----------



## Yatta89

Here's my reading could you add it to the list? Thanks!

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins the month of May. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2011 - -specific reference to the 20th and 11th.


----------



## Twitch

Update for you.....The witch got me today so Jenny got it wrong. Oh well, onto lucky cycle number 12!


----------



## moochacha

Twitch said:


> Update for you.....The witch got me today so Jenny got it wrong. Oh well, onto lucky cycle number 12!

Sorry the witch got you hun :hugs:


----------



## moochacha

Hey ladies this is my Jenny Renny reading,

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins the end of May. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2011 - specific reference to the 26th and 18th.

Jennifer

This is the message she wrote me before I got my reading,

Rebecca,
I'm justing waiting for the funds to clear with Paypal - they say May 13 which is tomorrow - but I have received your form. Sounds like you and your son are very psychically tuned in. Not uncommon for young children - but as he is 8 years old now most children lose the sharpness of their abilities - seems he has not. You should research a little about Indigo children - your son is one of them.
Do you mind if I save this email for possible reference on my website in the future. I will take out all identifying info but want to make some Q&A pages up on information about Psychic Development. Feeling your babies around you is exactly an example of your psychic intuition. Not silly or strange at all - you are very open to receiving this info. Sounds to me like you really don't need a reading at all - you already know


----------



## foxyloxy28

What a nice reading moochacha :D


----------



## moochacha

Ty :happydance:

She's actually a really nice lady and puts in a lot of her time. I thought at first it seemed a little generated but we have sent a couple of emails back and forth and she's a really nice lady.


----------



## foxyloxy28

That's good to know. My OH thought it might have been a generated reading, but I managed to convince him it wasn't! :haha:


----------



## moochacha

foxyloxy28 said:


> That's good to know. My OH thought it might have been a generated reading, but I managed to convince him it wasn't! :haha:

Hahaha


----------



## ellieb31

OMG - I soooooo hope she's right. My cycle began 23/04/10 and I ov'd on 08/05/10 so hopefully I might know by this time next week. And I really want a girl! FX!! :happydance:

'Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from cycle that begins in April. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of January 2011 - specific reference to the 26th and 29th.'

I wouldn't dream of telling my DH that I got this reading because he'd be mocking me for weeks!:haha:


----------



## kstan

Oh no! Just saw update on p1...looks like Jenny Renny is a bit of a blagger!!!! She has either predicted completely wrong (BFN's instead) or is out by a couple of months and the ones she has right seem pure fluke! I may start up my own business preying on women desperate for babies - oh no, I'm not that evil! Jenny Renny wouldve been burned at the stake years ago! Bring it back I say!!!! Total bull shitter!!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yatta89 said:


> Here's my reading could you add it to the list? Thanks!
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins the month of May. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2011 - -specific reference to the 20th and 11th.

Ok added x



Twitch said:


> Update for you.....The witch got me today so Jenny got it wrong. Oh well, onto lucky cycle number 12!

Oh sorry about that :hugs:



moochacha said:


> Hey ladies this is my Jenny Renny reading,
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins the end of May. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2011 - specific reference to the 26th and 18th.
> 
> Jennifer
> 
> This is the message she wrote me before I got my reading,
> 
> Rebecca,
> I'm justing waiting for the funds to clear with Paypal - they say May 13 which is tomorrow - but I have received your form. Sounds like you and your son are very psychically tuned in. Not uncommon for young children - but as he is 8 years old now most children lose the sharpness of their abilities - seems he has not. You should research a little about Indigo children - your son is one of them.
> Do you mind if I save this email for possible reference on my website in the future. I will take out all identifying info but want to make some Q&A pages up on information about Psychic Development. Feeling your babies around you is exactly an example of your psychic intuition. Not silly or strange at all - you are very open to receiving this info. Sounds to me like you really don't need a reading at all - you already know

Can I ask you if you can relate to all this. I read this with my mouth open just now. Is it all true? About your son I mean and about you already knowing.



ellieb31 said:


> OMG - I soooooo hope she's right. My cycle began 23/04/10 and I ov'd on 08/05/10 so hopefully I might know by this time next week. And I really want a girl! FX!! :happydance:
> 
> 'Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from cycle that begins in April. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of January 2011 - specific reference to the 26th and 29th.'
> 
> I wouldn't dream of telling my DH that I got this reading because he'd be mocking me for weeks!:haha:

I hope she is right for you hun. Adding x


----------



## shaerichelle

moochahcha darling.. I believe my son is the same way. he said out of the blue he wanted a brother or sister and if its a boy he wanted to name it melvin. Now that is one of the names my dad wanted me to give him as a baby. My father has since passed away.. When my son was 1.


----------



## Beccaface

Who is the Green Witch? :o


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Beccaface said:


> Who is the Green Witch? :o

https://www.therealgreenwitch.co.uk/# :flower::flower:

I got 2 spells from her and a Fertility Bracelet. She did a spell for my oh and for me last night at 12.02 whilst we were both tucked up in bed sleeping lol


----------



## strawberry19

my spell was cast last night too and she seemed happy with it must admit mine was 12.02 too but i did come over a bit funny at that time went a bit cold and felt funny .. probly just me imagining it lol


----------



## hjh_1987

O dear. Just came over to check how Jenny is doing and its starting to not look too good! Mine doesn't look too promising!! 
Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2011 - specific reference to the 6th and 11th


----------



## Beccaface

Why doesn't it look promising?
xxx


----------



## hjh_1987

Cus the most of the ones due in may have been wrong! :(


----------



## Beccaface

Hmm, wonder if she works.
xx


----------



## Beccaface

Oi lady!
You might be the first.
xxx


----------



## hjh_1987

Lets hope!! Fx'd! Just looking at it, it doesn't look too promising! :(


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I know. :-(


----------



## hjh_1987

even though....from my first day of AF i did a due date calculator and got a due date of 6th Feb and that what she predicted....coincidence??


----------



## strawberry19

missmoo whats goin on with you did af show up?


----------



## ellieb31

HJH_1987 - No real coincidence because you have to tell her when your cycle started so she probably did the maths herself.

At the end of the day, it's just a bit of fun and as long as people aren't taking it too seriously there's no harm it (and I don't consider myself desperate for getting it done). Seems as though she's about 50/50 for accuracy. Maybe one of us should start doing them too so we can see who is more accurate!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yes :-(


----------



## MissyMooMoo

But July is my month!! I just know it...YIPEE!!! hehe


----------



## strawberry19

my due date would be the 9th of march if jenny is right and she said between the 5th and 13th.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

You have to believe in something. If anything it has helped me feel positive. We all need a helping hand.


----------



## strawberry19

aww sorry to hear that hunny fingers crossed for july then xx


----------



## hjh_1987

I told her my cycle from begin of april and emailed her saying i couldnt say a cycle length because they can be anywhere between 41 and 26 days. Last month was 26...and that isnt average so how did she work it out??


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Well I won't complain if it is before July but there is only one possible month before this and this is the cycle I am on now. So I will just have to get this one cycle out of the way and then have one more AF to say hello and goodbye to because I wont be seeing another af for another 9 months after that one. It's not a long time to wait if you consider that I need to get this cycle out of the way and then HEY HO!!! Ding Dong!! Baby conceived lol xx PMA PMA PMA


----------



## MissyMooMoo

hjh_1987 said:
 

> I told her my cycle from begin of april and emailed her saying i couldnt say a cycle length because they can be anywhere between 41 and 26 days. Last month was 26...and that isnt average so how did she work it out??

Intuition, phsycic? But I like to think they are all my security blankets and they keep me going. And I'm happy with that. It's all a bit of fun at the end of the day in all this mad TTC malarcy business hehe:haha: Makes light of the matter.


----------



## strawberry19

deffo lots of PMA!! ahh its nice to think i might also have to only go through one more af!! if cheri is right i will find out in july or get pregnant in july.. jenny could be right i have to af's in june one on the 2nd n then again on the 29th well i wouldnt test for few days so would find out in july but itd be from june cycle.. i dunno it all seems to go together in some ways but im hoping maybe june/july will b hen i get a bfp! plus we also have the fertility spell so fingers crossed for us hun xx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Apprently she does your numbers. your date of birth, I have a friend that did mine and that is what she predicted, even though she told me June/July :haha: I know its for entertainment purposes only but yeah it gives me hope too :) I just think its odd that Jenny said boy and serenity said girl BFP in August on both, still waiting for Cheri's to come back its been 4 days GRRR... lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

strawberry19 said:


> deffo lots of PMA!! ahh its nice to think i might also have to only go through one more af!! if cheri is right i will find out in july or get pregnant in july.. jenny could be right i have to af's in june one on the 2nd n then again on the 29th well i wouldnt test for few days so would find out in july but itd be from june cycle.. i dunno it all seems to go together in some ways but im hoping maybe june/july will b hen i get a bfp! plus we also have the fertility spell so fingers crossed for us hun xx

I see it as that the readings are one good thing and give us that PMA and combined with the spell it just feels more REAL and like the spell will bind it all together and give us the results we need. Bit like a recipe. lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I am still awaiting my Cheri reading but it should be anytime today. Nevertogether is also due hers today cos we were one of those that ordered when she was on vacation (both ordered on 1st May). I can't wait to get her reading at last because from the ones I have seen on here here details are so good and so informative and loved reading them. Wanna read mine. Come on Cheri lol.


----------



## babyblog

Can i ask how much she charges for these readings?


----------



## strawberry19

my cheri reading was great :) very in depth and described my daughter just how id want her to be and seems she gets some of my personality aswell! jenny and serendipity said boys for me cheri said a girl but saw a boy as well maybe twins or one after the other ive got another reading coming soon cant remember who that was from mind lol!! it is interesting in they are nearly all getting around the same month so im countin it as june/july time for me that would be a nice birthday pressies :D


----------



## Beccaface

What's cheri's website?
xxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

MMMMMMMMMMM.........Just catching up on this thread ladies and I notice thegreenwitch cast a few of our spells at 12.02 past midnight last night!!!!!!!!!!!! I also note she states the spell can take 2 to 3 months to work and Jenny predicts end july/beg of aug for me so both would be right on PMA PMA PMA

GL AND FXED LADIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Apprently she does your numbers. your date of birth, I have a friend that did mine and that is what she predicted, even though she told me June/July :haha: I know its for entertainment purposes only but yeah it gives me hope too :) I just think its odd that Jenny said boy and serenity said girl BFP in August on both, still waiting for Cheri's to come back its been 4 days GRRR... lol

Well Brooke never got my birth date she got just a picture of me and oh and she still said Jun/July/Aug :thumbup:


----------



## strawberry19

:D hehe hopefully we can all be bfp's from all of this!!


----------



## Beccaface

If someone has had a Cheri reading, can you tell me which you picked, and what you put in your email to her?
xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Mine was 12.02 too. Can she do a lot all together then? Does she mention our names? She mentioned that the ritual went very well also hmmm


----------



## ellieb31

I was already feeling confident that DH and I had worked the magic this month (for no apparent reason) so I was really shocked when she said May. I sooo hope she's right especially since I REALLY want a girl - I know you're not supposed to say that but I don't care! Don't get me wrong I'd love a boy just as much but I really want a mini-me!

hjh_1987 - I'm really impressed that she got the same date as you if she didn't know when your cycle started!!


----------



## hjh_1987

Me to! thats the only thing thats keeping me believing in her at the moment! Lets hope she is right and i do get :bfp: at end of the month! Should be due around 28th so testing on 30/31st


----------



## strawberry19

fingers crossed for you girlies xc


----------



## ellieb31

I can't wait until after I'm due AF I'm afraid! - I don't think I'll make it past 10/11 DPO (although I'll know to expect a BFN) and I'll end up testing every day! :winkwink:

I know quite a lot of people that believe in tarot and that kind of thing. I'm on the fence to be honest but it's been great to be feeling so positive so don't knock it is what I say!


----------



## Nvr2Late

Now have readings from three sources and all are different! Although, serendipity predicted July for my BFP (as did Jenny Renny), but Jenny said a girl whereas serendipity said boy. And, Cheri said May for a boy, which would mean conception in August. 

When will it happen?? When, when??? :wacko:


----------



## hjh_1987

ellieb31 said:


> I can't wait until after I'm due AF I'm afraid! - I don't think I'll make it past 10/11 DPO (although I'll know to expect a BFN) and I'll end up testing every day! :winkwink:
> 
> I know quite a lot of people that believe in tarot and that kind of thing. I'm on the fence to be honest but it's been great to be feeling so positive so don't knock it is what I say!

When are you due to test? x


----------



## Beccaface

Anyone?
x


----------



## ellieb31

I've not done Cheri

I ov'd on 08/05/10 and my last cycle was only 23 days (but it's normally anything between 28 and 33) so I'll probably do my first test 18/19th May which will be CD 26/27. I know it'll probably be too early but I've got loads of IC HPK's and one better one which I can use to back up a positive result (if I get one!!)


----------



## foxyloxy28

Becca - I picked the 10CAD cheri reading.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Fingers crossed i will have some news for you soon, im due of AF on the 17th, i might so a little sneeky test with a IC in the morning! xxxx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Good luck MissZoie :D

I got a response from Cheri saying my reading will be completed on 25th May! Argh :haha: that's ages away. I'll be close to AF by then!


----------



## winegums

i waited nearly a month for my cheri reading was not amused!!!!!!!!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

It's going to do my head in! Especially if hers differs from jenny's May prediction! :haha:


----------



## strawberry19

i waited a long time but it was worth it to me :)


----------



## giggles.

I buckled after AF came and sent off for a Jenny Renny, Anne-Marie, Cheri AND Brooke ROFL. Will let you know what they say! 
I understand all this is just for fun, thought it would be a giggle to see what all four said and how different they would all be!


----------



## sienna

sorry for the delay in updating you my Jenny reading was wrong :( has anyone found anyone more accurate?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Has anyone else had any spotting? About 2 days ago i had some very very pale pink CM but only the once when i wiped fingers crossed its a good sign ... maybe implantation bleed?? Never had that before. I have nothing else apart from creamy CM. xxxxx


----------



## moochacha

moochacha said:


> Hey ladies this is my Jenny Renny reading,
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins the end of May. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2011 - specific reference to the 26th and 18th.
> 
> Jennifer
> 
> This is the message she wrote me before I got my reading,
> 
> Rebecca,
> I'm justing waiting for the funds to clear with Paypal - they say May 13 which is tomorrow - but I have received your form. Sounds like you and your son are very psychically tuned in. Not uncommon for young children - but as he is 8 years old now most children lose the sharpness of their abilities - seems he has not. You should research a little about Indigo children - your son is one of them.
> Do you mind if I save this email for possible reference on my website in the future. I will take out all identifying info but want to make some Q&A pages up on information about Psychic Development. Feeling your babies around you is exactly an example of your psychic intuition. Not silly or strange at all - you are very open to receiving this info. Sounds to me like you really don't need a reading at all - you already know

Can I ask you if you can relate to all this. I read this with my mouth open just now. Is it all true? About your son I mean and about you already knowing.

My son has always been a little special, I guess all mothers say that but by 4 he made the connection that meat comes from animals and by choice his a vegetarian lol DH and I eat meat. 

Putting his personality aside he has had "Dreams" since he was around 4 very vivid dreams that he says comes true. We will be out and he will say "Oh I've dreamed this before, this happens and that happens" they come true for him. He use to get scared to sleep because he says he can hear "voices" not like the monster under the bed time scary voices just voices talking to him. Poor little guy he really hates it, he hates dreaming. I didn't tell Jenny any of this I just said I can feel my babies around me and even my son has spoken to them and told them we are ready for them to come into our family so its our turn to watch over them.

I personally think I've very close to getting pregnant. For a very long time I couldn't feel my babies around me and I felt that I wasn't going to have another child. I changed personality, my home life and how I interact with my husband because I thought to myself "what if my future children are watching me and too scared to be apart of this family". I know it sounds crazy but since I've knowledge them I can feel my future children around me now they are just waiting for the right moment. I haven waited a second child for almost 8 years.
Sorry for the long post lol its just hard to explain in simple terms. :D


----------



## moochacha

Oops that quote didn't turn out right it was for MissyMooMoo!!! :flower:


----------



## moochacha

shaerichelle said:


> moochahcha darling.. I believe my son is the same way. he said out of the blue he wanted a brother or sister and if its a boy he wanted to name it melvin. Now that is one of the names my dad wanted me to give him as a baby. My father has since passed away.. When my son was 1.

That's amazing hun!!! I think this is your month!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

foxyloxy28 said:


> Good luck MissZoie :D
> 
> I got a response from Cheri saying my reading will be completed on 25th May! Argh :haha: that's ages away. I'll be close to AF by then!

UGGG I got the same email just a few minutes ago, I won't get mine till May 25th? GRRRRRRRRR It better be a dam good one to make someone wait 2 weeks.. :haha:


----------



## foxyloxy28

:haha: I was thinking the same!


----------



## NatalieP

I did the Jenny Renny one and this is what she told me:

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that began in April. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of January 2011 - specific reference to the 26th and the 5th of February 2011.

Jennifer

I just I don't feel pregnant at all
xx


----------



## moochacha

NatalieP said:


> I did the Jenny Renny one and this is what she told me:
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that began in April. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of January 2011 - specific reference to the 26th and the 5th of February 2011.
> 
> Jennifer
> 
> I just I don't feel pregnant at all
> xx

Hehe i hope its true!!!!!!!


----------



## NatalieP

Me to but I don't think it is. I just feel gutted and thats even before the witch comes.
xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

moochacha said:


> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies this is my Jenny Renny reading,
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins the end of May. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2011 - specific reference to the 26th and 18th.
> 
> Jennifer
> 
> This is the message she wrote me before I got my reading,
> 
> Rebecca,
> I'm justing waiting for the funds to clear with Paypal - they say May 13 which is tomorrow - but I have received your form. Sounds like you and your son are very psychically tuned in. Not uncommon for young children - but as he is 8 years old now most children lose the sharpness of their abilities - seems he has not. You should research a little about Indigo children - your son is one of them.
> Do you mind if I save this email for possible reference on my website in the future. I will take out all identifying info but want to make some Q&A pages up on information about Psychic Development. Feeling your babies around you is exactly an example of your psychic intuition. Not silly or strange at all - you are very open to receiving this info. Sounds to me like you really don't need a reading at all - you already know
> 
> Can I ask you if you can relate to all this. I read this with my mouth open just now. Is it all true? About your son I mean and about you already knowing.
> 
> My son has always been a little special, I guess all mothers say that but by 4 he made the connection that meat comes from animals and by choice his a vegetarian lol DH and I eat meat.
> 
> Putting his personality aside he has had "Dreams" since he was around 4 very vivid dreams that he says comes true. We will be out and he will say "Oh I've dreamed this before, this happens and that happens" they come true for him. He use to get scared to sleep because he says he can hear "voices" not like the monster under the bed time scary voices just voices talking to him. Poor little guy he really hates it, he hates dreaming. I didn't tell Jenny any of this I just said I can feel my babies around me and even my son has spoken to them and told them we are ready for them to come into our family so its our turn to watch over them.
> 
> I personally think I've very close to getting pregnant. For a very long time I couldn't feel my babies around me and I felt that I wasn't going to have another child. I changed personality, my home life and how I interact with my husband because I thought to myself "what if my future children are watching me and too scared to be apart of this family". I know it sounds crazy but since I've knowledge them I can feel my future children around me now they are just waiting for the right moment. I haven waited a second child for almost 8 years.
> Sorry for the long post lol its just hard to explain in simple terms. :DClick to expand...

Wow I read all that....amazing....your son seems definately gifted x :thumbup::thumbup::flower::thumbup:


----------



## faerieprozac

I'm waiting for my reading :) I have a feeling she's going to say september. Everyone has told me september!


----------



## hjh_1987

I am going to see a tarot card reader/palm reader/aura reader tonight after work...Cant wait! 
I wonder what she is going to say! She focuses more on me so hoping she will tell me when, what sex, etc. Cant wait!!!!!!
I will update you all tomorrow or possibly tonight! x


----------



## jai002

hey here is mine : )

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins the end of May. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2011 - specific reference to the 28th and the 7th of March 2011.


----------



## HayleyJJ

i got my bfp this am yeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy sorry not been on last week had no internet big kisses to missymoo who i chat to daily love you xxx

jenny was a month out for me but gail on e bay was spot on


----------



## Jaxvipe

Congrats Hayley!!!!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## RebeccaLou87

Just got my reading 

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of August from a cycle that begins in July. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of April 2011 - specific reference to the 15th and 24th.


Really hope so! Can't wait to have my :baby:


----------



## camilitary

Hi i just got my reading back today... OMG, i hope it is true... maybe not as soon as I want it but as long as it is in my near future I am excited and hopeful!

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of August from a cycle that begins in July. The pregnancy shows as twins - boy and girl. Their EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of April 2011 - specific reference to the 28th and 16th.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Im July/Aug too!!!!!!!!! FXED Ladies we get our predicted BFP`S! I made an appointment today too to see my psychic lady next fri (21st) cant wait if Jenny has predicted correctly she will know!!!!!!! My PMA is through the roof right now I have such a good feeling about this, was hoping for my BFP in time for our 1st wedding anniversary on 13th July but this is fine with me he he he!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

camilitary said:


> Hi i just got my reading back today... OMG, i hope it is true... maybe not as soon as I want it but as long as it is in my near future I am excited and hopeful!
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of August from a cycle that begins in July. The pregnancy shows as twins - boy and girl. Their EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of April 2011 - specific reference to the 28th and 16th.

OMG I just got goosebumps reading your post hon, I hope this is lucky for you!


----------



## RebeccaLou87

MADLYTTC said:


> Hey Im July/Aug too!!!!!!!!! FXED Ladies we get our predicted BFP`S! I made an appointment today too to see my psychic lady next fri (21st) cant wait if Jenny has predicted correctly she will know!!!!!!! My PMA is through the roof right now I have such a good feeling about this, was hoping for my BFP in time for our 1st wedding anniversary on 13th July but this is fine with me he he he!


Fingers crossed hun! Would be lovely if it happens! :)


----------



## ellieb31

I don't tend to read horoscopes but I just happened to see this one in the back of a magazine today and wanted to share it with you...

When people want to be insulting, they accuse someone of having their head in the clouds or being lost in a fantasy. It's a cheap and easy form of attack but it is so unfair. Nobody can put their hand on their heart and say 'I understand what's actually going on in the universe!' We are told that we should not 'believe what we want to believe' yet it is often the folk that do who end up getting what they want! This week, you have a dream. No matter what past disappointments you have had, nothing can stand in the way of making this dream come through - as long as you trust your vision.

What I want to believe it that Jenny is right (and I know that some people think I'm living in cloud cuckoo land for having any faith in what she's said!) and I think you all know what my dream is!! So my PMA is very much back and will stay until I'm proved wrong or given a :bfp:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Wow, that horoscope is definitely worth added PMA! :D I hope it relates to Virgo then I can apply it to myself too!! Lol


----------



## strawberry19

okay so i said i wouldnt have any more readings done :haha: i ordered one from gail the ebay psychic too oopps :D best nto tell oh about that one.. he already thinks im a crazy loon!! hehe shes away till 17th and usually takes 2 days to do so will see if it matches up with jenny or cheris then x


----------



## foxyloxy28

:rofl: I said exactly the same about no more readings....... Just got a gail one too! :haha:


----------



## strawberry19

:haha: weve all turnt into loons we really have


----------



## ellieb31

foxyloxy28 said:


> Wow, that horoscope is definitely worth added PMA! :D I hope it relates to Virgo then I can apply it to myself too!! Lol

LOL It is VIRGO!!! :happydance:


----------



## strawberry19

better then my horoscope mine are always about money .. im like yeah i have a severe lack of it :haha:


----------



## notquitesure

Update... Jenny was wrong, I didn't get my May BFP :( 

I got the wicked witch instead :cry:


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hugs: notquitesure. Will you ov again in May? 

:yipee: @ virgo horoscope :haha:


----------



## maaybe2010

Oh. . is it back?


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

How long did everyones reading take , ive still not got mine 3 days later :sulk: :haha: im getting sooo impatient


----------



## maaybe2010

Mine took only a few hours but I think with all the interest she's probably very busy! :haha:


----------



## xkissyx

yayyy so glad to see the thread back :dance: xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Ooh :yipee: we're back! 

I ordered another reading on Sat and heard back this morning (she was away until today, so was vry prompt in her response) - very excited as it says I should conceive very soon - by July 2010 but a boy as opposed to my first reading which says May - Girl. 


Boosted my PMA either way.


----------



## jappygirl76

Hello to everyone,

I am so glad to see the thread is back!! I received my reading last week and it was as follows:

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that looks to begin that same month. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 6th.


I am keeping my fingers crossed.

Lots of sticky babydust to everyone!!


----------



## ellieb31

Yay, the thread's back!


----------



## strawberry19

yay glad to see the thread back :)


----------



## Nvr2Late

jappygirl76 said:


> Hello to everyone,
> 
> I am so glad to see the thread is back!! I received my reading last week and it was as follows:
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that looks to begin that same month. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 6th.
> 
> 
> I am keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> Lots of sticky babydust to everyone!!

Good luck to you! And btw, you have the cutest dog!!! I have a daschund mix... love the little guy :)


----------



## Mumtotwoboys

ooh can I join in:flower: this is my reading and i'm so excited!!

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that began in April. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of January 2011 - specific reference to the 31st and 22nd.

i did a due date calculator and it said 31 Jan and the chinese baby gender predictor and it said girl.... just need the BFP now!


----------



## wannabmamma

Oh i want to do this!! whats the site and how much is it? xx


----------



## Serene123

I've paid for mine just got to wait now :) Should be some fun!


----------



## Serene123

I just paid £5.40 on https://jennyrenny.viviti.com/


----------



## Serene123

you should get a did it work for you poll x


----------



## smurfybaby

Here's my reading, i am soooo hoping it's wrong and i get my BFP this month, i'm already 2 days late so f'x.

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of December from a cycle that begins in November. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of August 2011 - specific reference to the 17th and 20th.


----------



## maaybe2010

Serene123 said:


> you should get a did it work for you poll x

Good idea! :thumbup:


----------



## lilfrog01

moochacha said:


> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> Can I ask you if you can relate to all this. I read this with my mouth open just now. Is it all true? About your son I mean and about you already knowing.
> 
> 
> Putting his personality aside he has had "Dreams" since he was around 4 very vivid dreams that he says comes true.
> Sorry for the long post lol its just hard to explain in simple terms. :D
> 
> 
> my ds is 8 as of this year. he met my dh father even though my father in law passed away 2 years before i even concieved my ds. he sees people all the time. from the time he was a baby, and still sees them now. some are scary and some he knows. he sees his grandmother (dh's mom.. she passed when ds was 1) and her best friend who passed when ds was 6 wks old. it can be hard on them but i agree with researching Indigo Children. it will make alot of sense to you after you research it..
> 
> best of luck.. for everything!!
> 
> oh and i'm soooooo glad this thread is back!!:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...


----------



## wannabmamma

just ordered mine, so excited now!!!


----------



## wannabmamma

heres mine:

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June 2011 from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the 29th of February 2012 and the 5th of March 2012.

I hope she got the year wrong qnd she meant 2010 lol


----------



## maaybe2010

MissyMooMoo you can mark me down as being predicted correct! :thumbup: :happydance:

xx


----------



## Rach & Bumpy

Hi'ya girls. Ordered mine yesterday and she's replied already so would like to join in for the wait :)

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of October from a cycle that begins in September. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the 3rd of July 2011 and the 19th of June 2011.

Jennifer


----------



## strawberry19

oooh a poll would be good just a yes and no answer or even yes no or she was a few months out


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Your BFP comes in october from a cycle that begins that month. Your baby shows as a boy EDD/birth date 10-15th july 2011. :( really hope its wrong and i get my bfp before then, i want it before max's due date :( x


----------



## Serene123

Got mine and I'm happy with it :cloud9:

"Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of August from a cycle that begins in July. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the 30th of April 2011 and the 6th of May 2011"

Fingers crossed!


----------



## jappygirl76

Nvr2Late said:


> jappygirl76 said:
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone,
> 
> I am so glad to see the thread is back!! I received my reading last week and it was as follows:
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that looks to begin that same month. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 6th.
> 
> 
> I am keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> Lots of sticky babydust to everyone!!
> 
> Good luck to you! And btw, you have the cutest dog!!! I have a daschund mix... love the little guy :)Click to expand...

Thank you so much, she is 7 months old. Good luck to you as well! :):hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

To: Serene

Oh WOW another August BFP!! Mee too... I see ALOT of August BFP's coming and alot of bump buddies ;) My date was May 3-12th... woohooo I'm ready now... :haha:


----------



## Serene123

My daughter was conceived in August 2007 :lol: I think she worked that out to be honest..


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I hope you get your BFP in August with Me... I can't wait :happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies sooooooo glad this thread is back!!!!!!!!!

My Jenny prediction was late July/Beginning of August too............They say you are more fertile in summer months wonder if this is why there is so may August predicitons (although due to my poas addiction its bound to be end of July for me he he he!)


----------



## strawberry19

haha mines june/july ive never heard of being more fertile during summer? how odd!! lol


----------



## libbymarks198

mine is in my siggy cant remember it off by heart, but i hope it is correct!! bfp here i come!!


----------



## hjh_1987

Hey guys...I couldn't find you until i just saw a post on the main forum saying come here!
So glad we are back in business!! hehe
Won't be long and then i will be able to update you with mine :) 10days!! x


----------



## ellieb31

hjh - have you resisted the urge to test yet? I'm 10 DPO and couldn't help but poas this morning - BFN but I know it's early days.


----------



## hjh_1987

I don't think i have ovulated yet! Keep looking at FF but dont seem to find anything. I have lost so much will power over the last couple of days! I have just felt like crying!!
:(


----------



## lemongrass

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins that month. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of April 2011 - specific reference to the 8th and 15th.

Haha, definetly not right!


----------



## schnoodle

ooooh, i got mine!! i so so hope she is right but cant see it somehow! that would be this cycle,it started 29th of april

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that began in April. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2011 - specific reference to the 2nd and 15th.

Jennifer


----------



## maaybe2010

I forgot to add that we were TTC for 16 cycles before I got the :bfp: as predicted :cloud9:

xx


----------



## hjh_1987

maaybe2010 wot is your avatar pic? I cant seem to open it big enough to see it :( x


----------



## hjh_1987

schnoodle said:


> ooooh, i got mine!! i so so hope she is right but cant see it somehow! that would be this cycle,it started 29th of april
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that began in April. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2011 - specific reference to the 2nd and 15th.
> 
> Jennifer

Fx'd!!!! I should be getting mine soon (apparently!)
xx
:dust: to you x


----------



## maaybe2010

hjh_1987 said:


> maaybe2010 wot is your avatar pic? I cant seem to open it big enough to see it :( x

It's what I got after a urine test at the hospital yesterday :)
We were there for infertility tests!
 



Attached Files:







PICT3729.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## hjh_1987

OMG! how amazing. Were you expecting that at all!?
xx


----------



## maaybe2010

I know I've never seen one before!
It's in a little magentic frame on the hood of our stove and then will be put in his or her baby book :cloud9:

Yeah I was. . . I had already done four pregnancy tests :haha:
One that day and one each day before with the last three coming back positive :dance:

My OH didn't believe me I was pregnant until the nurse handed me that though!
He could see the lines but just said No it's not enough :dohh:

xx


----------



## hjh_1987

Awww bless him! 
Well....CONGRATS!!! xxx
So now we just have to wait 9 months to find out if the pink bit is right! hehe :)


----------



## maaybe2010

I know! lol
Thanks hun :hugs:

Yep!!
I want a boy first though :haha:

xx


----------



## strawberry19

well ive had 3 readings now and they have all been close!!!

jenny: The cards are showing a BFP in June 2010 from a cycle that begins around the 1st of that month. The gender of baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 5th and 13th

cheri: I am seeing you having a girl and they relate her to JULY so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in. They show a boy showing shortly after her, so not sure if I am supposed to translate this as twins, or just that your two pregnancies will come extremely close.

gail:Linking in around you, I did pick up conception to be very near for you, within 6 to 8 weeks, if not before, and spirit show me a baby boy from this, I also pick up your partner will be overjoyed with this too

wow they are all around the same time :D fingers crossed that they are all saying near enough the same thing is a good thing!!


----------



## schnoodle

ooooh, who is gail and cheri hun and how can i get readings from them xx


----------



## Serene123

Wss ^


----------



## thisisme

i had my reading today.

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of August from a cycle that begins that month. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of May 2011 - specific reference to the 10th and 17th

the strangest thing tho is we have just decided today to get married in august!!! and we had decided that before i got my reading , the 1st week of, so who knows lol.


----------



## strawberry19

schnoodle said:


> ooooh, who is gail and cheri hun and how can i get readings from them xx

ill pm you hunxx


----------



## wannabmamma

strawberry19 said:


> schnoodle said:
> 
> 
> ooooh, who is gail and cheri hun and how can i get readings from them xx
> 
> ill pm you hunxxClick to expand...

hey hun can you let me know too because i didnt like the one i got from Jenny renny :haha:


----------



## thisisme

hi strawberry sorry to hop on the band wagon but could you me too please :D


----------



## Maybe-Baby

could someone pm me the other girls details as well please?

thanks


----------



## schnoodle

sorry strawbs!


----------



## strawberry19

:haha: thats okay


----------



## fairydust84

strawberry19 said:


> well ive had 3 readings now and they have all been close!!!
> 
> jenny: The cards are showing a BFP in June 2010 from a cycle that begins around the 1st of that month. The gender of baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 5th and 13th
> 
> cheri: I am seeing you having a girl and they relate her to JULY so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in. They show a boy showing shortly after her, so not sure if I am supposed to translate this as twins, or just that your two pregnancies will come extremely close.
> 
> gail:Linking in around you, I did pick up conception to be very near for you, within 6 to 8 weeks, if not before, and spirit show me a baby boy from this, I also pick up your partner will be overjoyed with this too
> 
> wow they are all around the same time :D fingers crossed that they are all saying near enough the same thing is a good thing!!

How long were u waiting for your Cheri one, I seem to have been waiting ages xx


----------



## strawberry19

i was waiting ages!!! i got it back the other day she was the only one to say girl, jenny said a boy and then gail said a boy first and a girl shortly after and then a girl again a few years after that but also picked up that we move house.. we have actually been thinking about getting a bigger house??! and she told me that through a pregnancy reading


----------



## fairydust84

ooo I can't wait to get mine - we've got our house on the market wonder if she'll pick that up!


----------



## strawberry19

she might do!! we have a 2 bed at the mo but we have friends stay over when they are back from uni and stuff and if we get pregnant were going to get a bigger house eeek!! fingers crossed


----------



## jappygirl76

strawberry19 said:


> schnoodle said:
> 
> 
> ooooh, who is gail and cheri hun and how can i get readings from them xx
> 
> ill pm you hunxxClick to expand...

Hi Hun,

Can you please PM me as well with the other 2 places that you received readings?

Thank you sweetie!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

NOT SURE WHAT HAPPENED TO THREAT AS BEEN GONE DAYS.....NICE TO SEE IT BACK X



jai002 said:


> hey here is mine : )
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins the end of May. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2011 - specific reference to the 28th and the 7th of March 2011.

added:thumbup:



RebeccaLou87 said:


> Just got my reading
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of August from a cycle that begins in July. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of April 2011 - specific reference to the 15th and 24th.
> 
> 
> Really hope so! Can't wait to have my :baby:

added:thumbup:



camilitary said:


> Hi i just got my reading back today... OMG, i hope it is true... maybe not as soon as I want it but as long as it is in my near future I am excited and hopeful!
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of August from a cycle that begins in July. The pregnancy shows as twins - boy and girl. Their EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of April 2011 - specific reference to the 28th and 16th.

adding:thumbup:



notquitesure said:


> Update... Jenny was wrong, I didn't get my May BFP :(
> 
> I got the wicked witch instead :cry:

awww sorry she got u hun :hugs:



jappygirl76 said:


> Hello to everyone,
> 
> I am so glad to see the thread is back!! I received my reading last week and it was as follows:
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that looks to begin that same month. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 6th.
> 
> 
> I am keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> Lots of sticky babydust to everyone!!

adding:thumbup:



Mumtotwoboys said:


> ooh can I join in:flower: this is my reading and i'm so excited!!
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that began in April. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of January 2011 - specific reference to the 31st and 22nd.
> 
> i did a due date calculator and it said 31 Jan and the chinese baby gender predictor and it said girl.... just need the BFP now!

adding:thumbup:



smurfybaby said:


> Here's my reading, i am soooo hoping it's wrong and i get my BFP this month, i'm already 2 days late so f'x.
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of December from a cycle that begins in November. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of August 2011 - specific reference to the 17th and 20th.

adding:thumbup:



wannabmamma said:


> heres mine:
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June 2011 from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the 29th of February 2012 and the 5th of March 2012.
> 
> I hope she got the year wrong qnd she meant 2010 lol

She has the edd of 2012 so don't think 2011 is wrong going off this. Adding :thumbup:



maaybe2010 said:


> MissyMooMoo you can mark me down as being predicted correct! :thumbup: :happydance:
> 
> xx

Ok and congrats!!:happydance:



Rach & Bumpy said:


> Hi'ya girls. Ordered mine yesterday and she's replied already so would like to join in for the wait :)
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of October from a cycle that begins in September. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the 3rd of July 2011 and the 19th of June 2011.
> 
> Jennifer

adding:thumbup:



Mummy2Angel. said:


> Your BFP comes in october from a cycle that begins that month. Your baby shows as a boy EDD/birth date 10-15th july 2011. :( really hope its wrong and i get my bfp before then, i want it before max's due date :( x

adding:thumbup:



Serene123 said:


> Got mine and I'm happy with it :cloud9:
> 
> "Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of August from a cycle that begins in July. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the 30th of April 2011 and the 6th of May 2011"
> 
> Fingers crossed!

adding fx :thumbup:



lemongrass said:


> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins that month. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of April 2011 - specific reference to the 8th and 15th.

adding:thumbup:



schnoodle said:


> ooooh, i got mine!! i so so hope she is right but cant see it somehow! that would be this cycle,it started 29th of april
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that began in April. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2011 - specific reference to the 2nd and 15th.
> 
> Jennifer

adding:thumbup:



maaybe2010 said:


> I forgot to add that we were TTC for 16 cycles before I got the :bfp: as predicted :cloud9:
> 
> xx

Wow! Cool. Double congrats!! x:happydance:



thisisme said:


> i had my reading today.
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of August from a cycle that begins that month. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of May 2011 - specific reference to the 10th and 17th
> 
> the strangest thing tho is we have just decided today to get married in august!!! and we had decided that before i got my reading , the 1st week of, so who knows lol.

Wow how brilliant. Adding:thumbup:


----------



## ellieb31

Gosh you're going to be busy! Thanks so much for doing all of this!

I don't know how to do it but someone suggested having a poll at the beginning asking if the reading was accurate or not - might save you some time!


----------



## lynne192

hey all looking around i found this its for a free reading, so nothing to lose, i done one for conception and another to gain information on my angel casey, worth a try: 

https://tara-medium.com/triple-free...ium=ban&utm_source=diag&utm_campaign=triple10

also after few weeks still not heard from jenny, sent emails rather disappointed, gonna see what tara says :D


----------



## MissyMooMoo

ok ladies all added. I am so tired now so need to sleep. Night god bless xx


----------



## shaerichelle

So Jenny was wrong got my bfp Saturday.


----------



## nevertogether

so awesome shae! :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

shaerichelle said:


> So Jenny was wrong got my bfp Saturday.

Congrats. I must be going mad becaause I just had to edit this as I thought you said bfn.....but Jenny is still doing badly lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Jenny is doing crap


----------



## Serene123

Well I hope she is right for me :rofl: Although my boobs are killing me................ Hmm!


----------



## hjh_1987

shaerichelle said:


> So Jenny was wrong got my bfp Saturday.

CONGRATS!!! :hugs::hugs::thumbup:

I hope she is right with mine!! Its only a few days left! hehe x


----------



## foxyloxy28

I've decided to focus more on my 2nd reading (Gail) and take Jenny's reading with a pinch of salt. 

Although it's all just a bit of fun, with all the info Jenny required, I could have picked a month and then worked the rest out with LMP date, DOB, due date calculator and chinese gender predictor! :haha: Still I hope to prove her right!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yeah hi Mrs Foxy Lady....I agree!! here here! Also have you seen her site....she has nothing about herself and how long she has been doing it or any testimonys or whatever you call them. Gail said July for me though. Cheri said June! x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I think I should have done a Gail or Cheri thread. I feel like Jenny is a let down :-(


----------



## hjh_1987

I vote you do a Gail thread!!! xx 
Even though i would prefer Jenny's to come true, i dont think it is! xx


----------



## schnoodle

well jwnny said id bet my bfp this month,,, i d loveit if she was right but i dont see it x... she must be making loads of money!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Gail said a BFP by July '10 for me - so I'm not too concerned if I don't get a May BFP. I'm waiting for my Cheri reading - she was running something like 2 weeks behind, so I am due mine on 25th May - already been a week...... it's taking ages!! :haha:

Oh yeah, I vote for a Gail / Cheri thread too :D


----------



## lilfrog01

well out of couriosity i ordered another jenny one just to see what it said and now it's gone from this:
(Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March - specific reference to the 17th and 12th) 

to this~

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of October. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of July 2011 - specific reference to the 9th and June 22nd 2011.

now i'm hoping for the first one but why two different readings just a week or so apart from the same information?? hmmmm :shrug:


----------



## lynne192

lilfrog01 said:


> well out of couriosity i ordered another jenny one just to see what it said and now it's gone from this:
> (Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March - specific reference to the 17th and 12th)
> 
> to this~
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of October. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of July 2011 - specific reference to the 9th and June 22nd 2011.
> 
> now i'm hoping for the first one but why two different readings just a week or so apart from the same information?? hmmmm :shrug:


because its just luck of the draw, she will get some right, anyone couldn. i requested two readings from her and got none at all. i had an in person version of this and they told me i wouldn't get pregnant for years, i was pregnant the next month lol... since then i have been a little less of a believer, also tried to have an angel reading once they person said someone had my angel and the person she describe apparently was related to me but never heard of the person before in my life, i checked the whole family and everyone said she was wrong, plus she did say the person was a sibling to my angel which i know its wrong.


----------



## lilfrog01

makes sense i guess. i take it all with a grain of salt but you would think she would want to keep the readings the same.. if you get the same info. oh well. i'm not banking on any of it as dh changes his mind constantly.:dohh:

but i would love for the first reading to come true.. we shall see i guess.


----------



## rachael872211

Congrats Shae!! 

Was the other readings more accurate?


----------



## nevertogether

i love the gail readings. she is very in depth!


----------



## strawberry19

i have my fingers crossed for gails reading she says im close to conception in 6 to 8 weeks time eeek!!!


----------



## strawberry19

i think you should do a gail thread :D


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I have been told Jun and July is my time for conception but I also believe in positive thinking. I believe deep down that yeah you are right, they get some right and some wrong. But what about this phylosophy.....if they say a month to you and you really really believe it, so much so that you can picture your baby and even smell it, feel it, love it. Imagine the way you would feel holding your baby in your arms. Positive thinking is everything really and I think this makes all the difference. I read a link on Cheri's site this morning which I totally adored...it said that basically positive thinking is the key to all this...believing so strongly in the reading and the date that YOU WILL CONCEIVE, IT WILL HAPPEN. She said that when you have intercourse to lay totally still on your back with legs elevated for 30 mins and not to move, close your eyes and focus. Focus on the sperms swimming up inside your vagina, through the cervix, picture them all, all the millions of them swimming frantically, as they swim in the cervix and up to your uterus and then picture them all meeting with the egg. Focus on one sperm pushing it's way through the egg and disappearing inside it. Do this at least 3 times in the 30 mins and do it slowly each time, focusing on this happening and thinking positive. Then open your eyes and tell yourself this child will be born healthy in 9 months. Cheri has this on a blog if you check her blogs out, can't remember which one now but I saw this this morning. She said she tried this Positive Thinking Exercise as she calls it when she was trying for 4 months with her first and in the month she did it she conceived and then the second child she did the same thing but right away knowing she got a child the first time, and low and behold the second child was conceived in 1 month. So maybe we should all use this exercise and our own intuition and start believing in ourselves and stop dwelling so much on what they say and trust our own bodies and minds. x


----------



## strawberry19

thats a good idea hun i feel very positive right now i actually thought to myself today oh god i could actually have a baby by this tie next year and i think thats when it hit me!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies,

I feel very positive about my Jenny reading I cant explain I just feel it in my heart! I have a clairvoyant reading on fri (21st) so am holding out for this too but I just have a feeling that Jenny is right! Please can someone let me know how I get a reading from Gail.

Oodles of babydust

XCharmX


----------



## Teesgirl

I'm out. The :witch: got me today, 7 days late


----------



## strawberry19

MADLYTTC said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I feel very positive about my Jenny reading I cant explain I just feel it in my heart! I have a clairvoyant reading on fri (21st) so am holding out for this too but I just have a feeling that Jenny is right! Please can someone let me know how I get a reading from Gail.
> 
> Oodles of babydust
> 
> XCharmX

shes on ebay as pyschic123uk or type gail psychic123uk into google to take you direct to her site x


----------



## Patientlywait

I would like to be added to list I had a Jenny reading and this is what it said Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2011 - specific reference to the 15th and 22nd.
I hope this is right I have been trying for a long time lets she if she is right


----------



## shaerichelle

Yah Jenny isnt that good. To bad my mom doesnt do email readings. She told me I was preggo before my bfp:)


----------



## nevertogether

shae - can your mom do mine? haha

strawberry - i would love a gail reading thread, i like hers better than jenny's. hehe. but i would never be able to keep up with it. don't know how missy does it!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Ladies,

I have ordered a reading from Gail.............excited to see what she says! Will keep you ladies posted

C X


----------



## strawberry19

nevertogether said:


> shae - can your mom do mine? haha
> 
> strawberry - i would love a gail reading thread, i like hers better than jenny's. hehe. but i would never be able to keep up with it. don't know how missy does it!

yeah i dunno how she keeps up with it either i struggle to keep up with reading it up lol!! i did like my gail reading better then jennys she picked things up not even about pregnancy while doing the reading and told me them so it was good im happy with it


----------



## lilfrog01

shaerichelle said:


> So Jenny was wrong got my bfp Saturday.

:headspin: YAY!! WAY TO GO! h&h 9 mths for you!:thumbup:


----------



## lace&pearls

Hiya, I caved and finally got myself a jenny renny thingy, and she has predicted twins lol does she predict twins for many people?

I have PCOS and I may have to use fertility treatment so I guess it's possible :) (for the record I told her I had PCOS) 

Anyway hope it's true! or I get pg sooner!!! : Here's what she said.. 

*Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of September. The pregnancy shows as twins - girl and boy - and their EDD/birthdate is referenced the 10th of June and the 21st of May 2011*


----------



## Rach & Bumpy

lace&pearls said:


> Hiya, I caved and finally got myself a jenny renny thingy, and she has predicted twins lol does she predict twins for many people?
> 
> I have PCOS and I may have to use fertility treatment so I guess it's possible :) (for the record I told her I had PCOS)
> 
> Anyway hope it's true! or I get pg sooner!!! : Here's what she said..
> 
> *Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of September. The pregnancy shows as twins - girl and boy - and their EDD/birthdate is referenced the 10th of June and the 21st of May 2011*


Hi hun, just to say hope Jenny is right for you :)

I told her i had pcos too and she didnt mention anything about it. 
Only wht is in my sig :)

Havent seen many twin predictions :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Teesgirl said:


> I'm out. The :witch: got me today, 7 days late

Awww so sorry to hear that. :hugs:



Patientlywait said:


> I would like to be added to list I had a Jenny reading and this is what it said Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2011 - specific reference to the 15th and 22nd.
> I hope this is right I have been trying for a long time lets she if she is right

GL will add you now x :thumbup:



shaerichelle said:


> Yah Jenny isnt that good. To bad my mom doesnt do email readings. She told me I was preggo before my bfp:)

Can I have your mums phone number please! lol :winkwink:



nevertogether said:


> shae - can your mom do mine? haha
> 
> strawberry - i would love a gail reading thread, i like hers better than jenny's. hehe. but i would never be able to keep up with it. don't know how missy does it!

Hmmmm I don't know how I do it either sometimes haha :happydance: It just seems everybody loves it so much and when it went I wondered what had happened. Then I checked back and through oh damn its back! lol. Only joking but everybody was like...yay yay glad its back and I thought awww bless they love it so I suppose I feel if I didn't do it I would be letter people down and your all so lovely. Thats me all over really, hate letting people down. Love making people happy lol! x:hugs:



lace&pearls said:


> Hiya, I caved and finally got myself a jenny renny thingy, and she has predicted twins lol does she predict twins for many people?
> 
> I have PCOS and I may have to use fertility treatment so I guess it's possible :) (for the record I told her I had PCOS)
> 
> Anyway hope it's true! or I get pg sooner!!! : Here's what she said..
> 
> *Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of September. The pregnancy shows as twins - girl and boy - and their EDD/birthdate is referenced the 10th of June and the 21st of May 2011*

Ok my lovely will add now x:thumbup:


----------



## winegums

think jenny got it wrong for me!! she predicted august/september if i remember correctly but think i may have a bfp :) xxx


----------



## Rach & Bumpy

winegums said:


> think jenny got it wrong for me!! she predicted august/september if i remember correctly but think i may have a bfp :) xxx



Oh wow!! Congratulations hun!! :happydance:

Go and poas some more :thumbup:


----------



## winegums

sorry double post ;) xxx


----------



## xkissyx

congrats shae and winegums xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Congrats winegums :D


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Congrats Winegums - Jenny on the other hand should not be contragulated haha


----------



## foxyloxy28

MissyMooMoo said:


> Congrats Winegums - Jenny on the other hand should not be contragulated haha

:rofl:


----------



## Sumaspikey

My Jenny Renny prediction said this month I'll get my BFP - I'm testing this Saturday with IC, AF due next Wednesday, so I will let you know what happens! xx


----------



## winegums

MissyMooMoo said:


> Congrats Winegums - Jenny on the other hand should not be contragulated haha

thank you lol was hoping i would prove her wrong but only because i didn't want to wait all that time!! lol :) xx


----------



## rachael872211

Which gail reading did you all go for? There is a mini one for £6.50 or obviously a more indepth one for £19.99? x


----------



## foxyloxy28

I got the mini - it still had plenty of info :D


----------



## rocker_mama

Just got my Jenny reading, it's my first month trying and she said; "Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of February 2011 from a cycle that begins in January. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the 30th of October 2011 and the 5th of November 2011."

Hubby said "that is pretty far away" (no kidding) But we'll see.


----------



## mushmouth

How long from requesting it to get it girls? I requested mine this morning and I know she said up to 48hrs... But I can't resist checking my mail every few minutes!


----------



## rocker_mama

mine took 24 hours


----------



## mushmouth

rocker_mama said:


> mine took 24 hours


Thanks Hun, I'll stop for a bit! Lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Congrat Winegums...............H&H 9mths XxX


----------



## mumoffive

I got mine today:

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 22nd and 10th.

I got it basically the next day..so it took 24hrs.


----------



## mumoffive

Rach & Bumpy said:


> lace&pearls said:
> 
> 
> Hiya, I caved and finally got myself a jenny renny thingy, and she has predicted twins lol does she predict twins for many people?
> 
> I have PCOS and I may have to use fertility treatment so I guess it's possible :) (for the record I told her I had PCOS)
> 
> Anyway hope it's true! or I get pg sooner!!! : Here's what she said..
> 
> 
> Oh goodluck..just wondering though..do twins run in the family? She has predicted fraternal twins [ not identical] that means they are hereditory.
> Just out of curiosity, do you have family with them? Non identical twins are a freak of nature.. i know...i had them and dont have twins in my family!!Click to expand...


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Oh WOW... Great news Winegums... Congratulations... Woohoo... umm Jenny may be proved wrong again :haha: In time we shall see........


----------



## soph77

Oh, this thread is back!!! Well, the witch got me so Jenny was wrong about mine :(


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

So sorry to hear that hun :hugs: I don't know what is going on with me... its been weird the last 2 weeks.. constant nasuea, dry mouth YUCK, among other weird things going on... :haha: and I'm NOT into surprises... I was told Auguest was when I get my BFP... we'll see... :haha:


----------



## Bluebell321

Bluebell321 said:


> I got a reading from Jenny a little while ago, which I think I posted on here somewhere. She said:
> 
> _Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March - specific reference to the 19th and 31st._
> 
> Today I couldn't resist and got a reading from Ebay, which said:
> 
> _Linking in around you, I felt you have had quite a few changes on your path within the last 18 months, and now seem to have more of a focus on the future, and wanting to lay firm foundations so to speak and children I sense are a big part of this
> 
> I do feel a conception is very close for you, and when I sense this within a reading, it can often be someone is already pregnant, so I do feel it will be before June 2010, I feel youve had or maybe still have a worry you wont conceive or you feel something may be stopping this, but I am getting from spirit, more so from a lady called Marie or Mary around you, that this is not the case and you will conceive 2 children here
> 
> Your first child shows as a girl and her birth within 2011
> 
> I am then shown a further conception 2013 and birth 2014 for another girl
> 
> So to clarify I see 2 children ahead for you both girls, who will bring you alot of happiness into your life, this lady spirit side is also talking abut a wedding, celebration around your relationship, if your already married then perhaps a renewal of vows or just a new found strongness showing here and October is highlighted around this for you_
> 
> So one says a boy and one says a girl! But at least both have mentioned June. So I guess I'll just have to wait and see! Oh, and Gail mentioned 18 months, and that's how long we've been trying for.

Well Gail got it right! I just got my BFP today. Hoping it sticks, and if it does who will be right over the sex??


----------



## foxyloxy28

Congrats Bluebell - I hope my Gail reading comes true too.


----------



## nevertogether

i love the gail readings! i hope mine is right too. she said conception before july and i see DH the last week in june. woot woot! :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

Mine says conception by July too never - fingers crossed :D


----------



## MissyMooMoo

rocker_mama said:


> Just got my Jenny reading, it's my first month trying and she said; "Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of February 2011 from a cycle that begins in January. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the 30th of October 2011 and the 5th of November 2011."
> 
> Hubby said "that is pretty far away" (no kidding) But we'll see.

Good luck fx added :thumbup:



mumoffive said:


> I got mine today:
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 22nd and 10th.
> 
> I got it basically the next day..so it took 24hrs.

Good luck fx added :thumbup:



soph77 said:


> Oh, this thread is back!!! Well, the witch got me so Jenny was wrong about mine :(

Sorry hun :hugs: added


----------



## mumoffive

I didnt really like my gail reading tbh. Was a bit dissapointed. Maybe its cause she said i would conceive in Sept/Oct and i was hoping that it would be before then. She also said that i would have a child, a girl, quite angelic looking with blonde hair and blue eyes and quite unlike my other children..mind you, that would be true!!!


----------



## faerieprozac

Hey can you add my reading?

""Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 3rd and 8th.""

(I'm convinced it will be a boy because the percentage of girls ni my family is small!!)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Well in my Gail reading 2 THINGS HAVE ALREADY HAPPENED!!! that she said so I am going with Gail. BFP Jun/July and a boy. I already have his clothes in the drawer here. He's gonna be a big baby 8lb - 9lb. I am going to get another reading off her also. I think she has been spot on. About my back and about the letter J and october and the medical appointment we have already had which I just had to do. I am going with Gail, GAIL GAIL GAIL.......!!! I love you Gail.

Hey has anyone ordered a fertility bracelet from the Green Witch? I have and it has not come. I have emailed her and told her and she said she definately sent it. Wanna get it on soon so that we can start bd, bd, mmmmm bd bd I want to bd so badly. Summer makes me horny hehehehe


----------



## foxyloxy28

Yes I have my fertility bracelet - it took 4 days to arrive. :D I too am going with Gail :yipee:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

This is my amazing Gail reading....|Oh and the but about the diet plan and alternative stuff happened in May!!! So I am sticking with Gail. I believe in Gail.!!!!!! hehe


Your Psychic Tarot Reading 
By Psychic123uk Dated May 2010
Plus Pregnancy Outlook

________________________________________



Tuning in around you and your path Pamela, I am shown that during recent years, many things personal to you have for some reason had to have been shelved or paused in some way, and a lot of goals, dreams and ambition have had to placed on the back burner throughout parts of your life
Because of this, you may have felt life was not going at the pace you wanted it, or stuck and rooted and times, a little hemmed in perhaps also, not through unhappiness, but your cards today show me that lately you have wanted to spread your wings further, but circumstances, and duty have kept you that little bit grounded
However you do show changes around this and what comes forward clearly is that the time is right for you, I say for you, because that is now what is going to happen, life is going to concentrate on you for once, what you wish to achieve and the goals you wish to bring forward in life

I do pick up a lot of balance around home and family for you, but do feel within your reading, what comes forward is actually more about yourself today, perhaps letting you know family and home are fine, and it&#8217;s almost like spirit want you to relax around this and let you know it&#8217;s ok to concentrate on yourself for a while now.

A lot of your cards seem to bring up a past change in direction that your life would have had to have taken, unexpected, but did however take you on a very fulfilling and rewarding path, but this inner fulfilment may have lacked at times.

So change, decision, and alteration are all words people don&#8217;t often like to hear within a reading, when its focusing on the future, I can understand that as a lot of the time change and decision mean, worry or problems, or perhaps negatives, but not for you it shows here around the corner for you (and sooner than you may have thought) change, decision and opportunity showing all bring in positives, obstacles removed, hurdles overcome, and spirit show a huge round of applause along with this, so I feel that the change leading to positives here all come from your own efforts and merits here 


I pick up something about your writing, or someone close to you who does this.

I see also within your cards some paused past areas where stagnation showed, I feel this is not just around one area, but many and spirit also show me one achievement that you have done well with here, past wise, perhaps it&#8217;s an achievement you may not rate, but spirit do, I&#8217;m also shown drawing or painting as well as writing, and spirit push this forward around you, I keep seeing charcoal, or pastel chalks, if that makes sense.

They show a huge opportunity around you or someone within the family for October, and again a happy feeling with this, connecting to work, but the decision shows for the summer months of June and July, where you&#8217;re showing a crossroads and two separate opportunities here although I feel your cards are somewhat cryptic around details of this (sometimes around decision that can happen, helpful I know!) But they tell you not to dismiss this instantly and think about each path carefully, both paths show positives, and neither show a negative, so perhaps that&#8217;s why they are leaving this in your hands, I feel some financial improvements around this too, but the main message they underline is to have the confidence, think about it clearly all options, and both will bring rewards around either yourself or family, leading to a very fulfilling 2011, career, and finance wise for you, this may be your own career and balancing this with children and home, or it may relate to your partner.

Linking in further with spirit energy around you, I&#8217;m shown some worry to do with property here or wanting to move and a lot of emotional worry within you, spirit want you to not worry too much as a solution is showing ahead.
If you are finding yourself worried about property, I feel someone spirit side is helping around this, but they do say to get any paper work or letters in order.
You yourself have a great ability towards psychic input although using this daily I&#8217;m sure you just feel this is strong intuition as it has been with you for so long.
I have a very loving female energy coming in around you, and she hands an M initial to me, this can be her, around her, or an M around you she would wish to validate, as with all names and initials spirit send.
She also shows me soft flowing water, not sea water, but more a lake or stream, and I feel this place, or memory holds importance to her or yourself, a lot of lovely views, and landscapes she shows me also.
The name of John spirit side is also around her, as are two further females to the side, E initial comes in around one of these, and the name of David, keeps being repeated around all of them.
I&#8217;m shown a very quick and tragic passing, also a passing which was around the heart or chest area, and one lady remarks you need to take more care of your lower back, she shows me property changes or sales around 2010 also, and a H initial is brought to me also.
A very protective energy comes in with a male, with very dramatic eyes, his eyes stand out here for some reason, and he remarks on &#8216;lost time&#8217; he does show L but shows 2 L initial and I feel this to be a brother, or brother to someone close, as he comes in to the side of you, he wishes to acknowledge 4 females in total, and he also shows the electrics around a home, he would of played with to get someone&#8217;s attention, 
As he pulls back his energy he shows C, also a small box or trinket, and a photo which has just changed frames.

I feel improvements to love and relationship areas as you have the two of cups in a very prominent position here, and although I feel you had some decision around this in April, again ahead its positive, something awaited will happen, some communication of importance this will all have relevance, good news is around your partner, and I feel this brings a lot more security around the home.

I am shown the number 10 as also important, so 10 weeks or 10 months and life will be taking a different but pleasing twist, look out for this number appearing around you too.

You end with The death card a lot of people fear, but it&#8217;s not a bad card and nor does it mean death, but it is a card of great change, and not slight change, so in a way it&#8217;s a death of an old self leading into a new way of life, but when the death card appears be ready for the change approaching, The eight of pentacles shows that the changes will bring reward, it&#8217;s your own skill that brings in these rewards to your life, your own merits, the star card often one of the most wanted cards to see within a spread shows clearly a wonderful dream, ambition ahead, again the illustration of this card often speaks for itself, its show that yes dream are ahead, showing as stars above you, in turn your healing from any past issues, and once larger star shows such a dream or goal you may have is very much nearer to your life, than you may have thought, a wonderful card, The wheel of fortune is a card about risk, so perhaps some risk is needed for the benefits to enter your life here? It is however a card about luck and fate and going for chances that come in to your path, now if your card after this had been a negative or card with warning, I would say to you, do not take any risks right now, but because it is that of the sun card, any risk you take will bring nothing but happiness, improvement to you, I feel you know what you want to achieve your determined, and with these cards showing and you outcome card of the sun, it&#8217;s my pleasure to tell you, that your road ahead, is filled with joy, love, security, financial gain, career fulfilment and most of all happiness&#8230; &#8230; Enjoy!

Pregnancy Outlook

Spirit are pointing out and showing that this is a very important part of your path at the moment, and really wanting to reassure you that this will come in for you, I still pick up the J months, which would be June and July, and I also still see a son from this conception, I sense you perhaps wanted more than one child ahead, and this sometimes can alter in months and years ahead, but spirit do just show me the one child at this time for you.

I am also picking up a change in diet too, and feel a lot of alternative health showing over May leading into June, if this is something you have yet to look at spirit are showing this for you, I also feel crystals will help you relax and will help with conception

I do sense quite a quick labour also, and feel your child to be around 8 to 9 lbs, a really healthy baby also, and very quick to learn, very advanced in many areas
I do wish you every happiness ahead :) x


Love & Light

Psychic123uk


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hey Foxy Lady....are you feeling foxy today! hehe Are we going to become Gail Followers instead of Jenny Rennyers hehe


----------



## soph77

OMG Missy, I cannot f***ing believe it!!!!
I am attaching my gail reading below, it is exactky the f***ing same!!!!

Your Psychic Tarot Reading
By Psychic123uk Dated May 2010
Plus Pregnancy Outlook





Tuning in around you and your path, I am shown that during recent years, many things personal to you have for some reason had to have been shelved or paused in some way, and a lot of goals, dreams and ambition have had to placed on the back burner throughout parts of your life
Because of this, you may have felt life was not going at the pace you wanted it, or stuck and rooted and times, a little hemmed in perhaps also, not through unhappiness, but your cards today show me that lately you have wanted to spread your wings further, but circumstances, and duty have kept you that little bit grounded
However you do show changes around this and what comes forward clearly is that the time is right for you, I say for you, because that is now what is going to happen, life is going to concentrate on you for once, what you wish to achieve and the goals you wish to bring forward in life

I do pick up alot of balance around home and family for you, but do feel within your reading, what comes forward is actually more about yourself today, perhaps letting you know family and home are fine, and its almost like spirit want you to relax around this and let you know its ok to concentrate on yourself for a while now.

A lot of your cards seem to bring up a past change in direction that your life would have had to have taken, unexpected, but did however take you on a very fulfilling and rewarding path, but this inner fulfillment may have lacked at times

So change, decision, and alteration are all words people don&#8217;t often like to hear within a reading, when its focusing on the future, I can understand that as a lot of the time change and decision mean, worry or problems, or perhaps negatives, but not for you it shows here around the corner for you (and sooner than you may have thought) change, decision and opportunity showing all bring in positives, obstacles removed, hurdles overcome, and spirit show a huge round of applause along with this, so I feel that the change leading to positives here all come from your own efforts and merits here


I pick up something about your writing,or someone close to you who does this.

I see also within your cards some paused past areas where stagnation showed, I feel this is not just around one area, but many and spirit also show me one achievement that you have done well with here, past wise, perhaps its an achievement you may not rate, but spirit do, Im also shown drawing or painting as well as writing, and spirit push this forward around you, I keep seeing charcoal, or pastel chalks, if that makes sense

They show a huge opportunity around you or someone within the family for October, and again a happy feeling with this, connecting to work, but the decision shows for the summer months of June and July, where your showing a crossroads and two separate opportunities here although I feel your cards are some what cryptic around details of this (sometimes around decision that can happen, helpful I know!) But they tell you not to dismiss this instantly and think about each path carefully, both paths show positives, and neither show a negative, so perhaps that&#8217;s why they are leaving this in your hands,I feel some financial improvements around this too, but the main message they underline is to have the confidence, think about it clearly all options, and both will bring rewards around either yourself or family, leading to a very fulfilling 2011, career, and finance wise for you, this may be your own career and balancing this with children and home, or it may relate to your partner



Linking in further with spirit energy around you, Im shown some worry to do with property here or wanting to move and alot of emotional worry within you,
spirit want you to not worry too much as a solution is showing ahead.
If you are finding yourself worried about property, I feel someone spirit side is helping around this, but they do say to get any paper work or letters in order.
You yourself have a great ability towards psychic input although using this daily im sure you just feel this is strong intuition as it has been with you for so long
I have a very loving female energy coming in around you, and she hands an M initial to me, this can be her, around her, or an M around you she would wish to validate, as with all names and initials spirit send
She also shows me soft flowing water, not sea water, but more a lake or stream, and I feel this place, or memory holds importance to her or yourself, a lot of lovely views, and landscapes she shows me also
The name of John spirit side is also around her, as are two further females to the side, E initial comes in around one of these, and the name of David, keeps being repeated around all of them
Im shown a very quick and tragic passing, also a passing which was around the heart or chest area, and one lady remarks you need to take more care of your lower back, she shows me property changes or sales around 2010 also, and a H initial is brought to me also
A very protective energy comes in with a male, with very dramatic eyes, his eyes stand out here for some reason, and he remarks on &#8216;lost time&#8217; he does show L but shows 2 L initial and I feel this to be a brother,or brother to someone close, as he comes in to the side of you, he wishes to acknowledge 4 females in total, and he also shows the electrics around a home, he would of played with to get someone&#8217;s attention,
As he pulls back his energy he shows C, also a small box or trinket, and a photo which has just changed frames

I feel improvements to love and relationship areas as you have the two of cups in a very prominent position here, and although I feel you had some decision around this in April, again ahead its positive, something awaited will happen, some communication of importance this will all have relevance, good news is around your partner, and I feel this brings alot more security around the home

I am shown the number 10 as also important, so 10 weeks or 10 months and life will be taking a different but pleasing twist, look out for this number appearing around you too



You end with The death card a lot of people fear, but its not a bad card and nor does it mean death, but it is a card of great change, and not slight change, so in a way it&#8217;s a death of an old self leading into a new way of life, but when the death card appears be ready for the change approaching, The eight of pentacles shows that the changes will bring reward, its your own skill that brings in these rewards to your life, your own merits, the star card often one of the most wanted cards to see within a spread shows clearly a wonderful dream, ambition ahead, again the illustration of this card often speaks for itself, its show that yes dream are ahead, showing as stars above you, in turn your healing from any past issues, and once larger star shows such a dream or goal you may have is very much nearer to your life, than you may have thought, a wonderful card, The wheel of fortune is a card about risk, so perhaps some risk is needed for the benefits to enter your life here? It is however a card about luck and fate and going for chances that come in to your path, now if your card after this had been a negative or card with warning, I would say to you, do not take any risks right now, but because it is that of the sun card, any risk you take will bring nothing but happiness, improvement to you, I feel you know what you want to achieve your determined, and with these cards showing and you outcome card of the sun, its my pleasure to tell you, that your road ahead, is filled with joy, love, security, financial gain, career fulfillment and most of all happiness&#8230; &#8230; Enjoy!

Pregnancy Outlook

Spirit are pointing out and showing that this is a very important part of your path at the moment, and really wanting to reassure you that this come in for you, I pick up the J months, which would be June and July, and I also still see a son from this conception, I sense you perhaps wanted more than one child ahead, and this sometimes can alter in months and years ahead, but spirit do just show me the one child at this time for you

I am also picking up a change in diet too, and feel alot of alternative health showing over May leading into June, if this is something you have yet to look at spirit are showing this for you, I also feel crystals will help you relax and will help with conception

I do sense quite a quick labour also, and feel your child to be around 8 to 9 lbs, a really healthy baby also, and very quick to learn, very advanced in many areas
I do wish you every happiness ahead :) x


What a crock of shit, preying on women who want to believe! I say we demand a refund. DOes anyone else have a gail reading that is the same? I mean I didn't really put much stock in the readings and they were for fun, but I would have thought she would at least make an effort to make up different bullshit for each reading!!!


----------



## mushmouth

soph77 said:


> OMG Missy, I cannot f***ing believe it!!!!
> I am attaching my gail reading below, it is exactky the f***ing same!!!!

omg soph - copy and paste or what?!?! I bet you're livid!


----------



## soph77

I know it was for fun, but jeez, make an effort to at least attempt to fake what you are doing!!


----------



## ellieb31

OMG!!!! How much did you pay for those???


----------



## soph77

ellieb31 said:


> OMG!!!! How much did you pay for those???

She is selling them for 20pounds!!! on ebay. I got mine for 15pounds on 'make and offer', but still that is a LOT of money for nothing!


----------



## ellieb31

Blimey! I would definitely ask for your money back in that case. You and MissyMooMoo should send a joint email, if you ask me, with both of the readings in there so that she can quite clearly that you've talked to each other and busted her. 

I know that we shouldn't take these things too seriously but I'm staggered that it's just a C & P for that kind of money.


----------



## mushmouth

I agree with Ellie - for £15/£20 - you'd expect a little more effort!


----------



## lynne192

i think thats bloody disgraceful for the price you paid, i would demand my money back also!


----------



## soph77

I'll wait to hear from Missy, and we can see if anyone else has got the same reading, but, yes definitely we should get a refund. Shame I have already left positive feedback for her, I don't think you can change your feedback on ebay.

All I can think of is thank goodness I didn't tell dh, he would never let me forget it!! Talk about gullible!


----------



## foxyloxy28

I wonder if you ladies ordered your readings similar times and perhaps she has sent the email to the wrong person?! I only got a mini reading, but it was very different to yours. I paid £6.50 for mine.

I'll copy and paste it so you can see.

Reading:

Linking in around you, I feel that this is a very important time in your path for having children, and I sense it is on your mind alot of the time, and a big focus around you at this time, I feel you sometimes get quite frustrated that it hasnt happened as yet, and you want this to be as soon as possible. I am being shown pregnancy coming in around you very soon, almost anytime is how spirit give this and you will conceive before July '10.

I am shown a baby boy around your first pregnancy and I see a 2nd pregnancy very close to this also a boy for the end of 2011 around November, so 2 children in a short space of time here. 

Spirit also want you to know, your doing all you can, and its now just a matter of time, but that it will happen and soon!

I then see a 3rd child around 2014/15 and this shows as a baby girl and all well with this too, so to clarify, I see 3 children for you within your lifetime, 2 boys and 1 girl and wish you every happiness for the future :)

If anyone else has a reading the same, please don't tell me...... I want to live in my own little 'pregnant by July' bubble :haha:


----------



## ellieb31

Maybe everyone with a Gail reading should stick them on here to see if there are any other duplicates or if it might have been an honest mistake? I'm not sure how it could be an honest mistake in fairness but her website says no refunds so if you can find more than two the same then you'll stand more chance.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:cry: I need something to believe in and now it's gone. How could she do that! I was so positive. Why why!:cry:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I really thought the Gail one was the one. it mentioned my back and everything and the diet change and the medical appt, I have done all these things. Maybe it is a duplicate. Maybe a genuine mistake


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Omg yours says to take care of your back too :-(


----------



## mushmouth

its an exact word for word copy and paste - but as you said, maybe it is a genuine mistake hun, you both ordered them in may, maybe it was duplicated without her realising.... I hope it is... i'm sorry you feel you've lost your bit of hope missy :hugs:


----------



## ellieb31

I'm so sorry MissMM. That Gail must be a right heartless money grabbing B:witch: unless this is a genuine mistake. :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I feel really angry now


----------



## MissyMooMoo

What shall we do Soph? dilemma time. maybe if we complain she may put some kinda curse on us :-(


----------



## ellieb31

What exact dates and times did you request and receive them?


----------



## mushmouth

well I have my jenny reading - and considering I had my MC the last day of april - this is what she thinks... e.t.a - i told her I MC'd in april...

*Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that began in April. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birth date is referenced the month of February 2011 -specific reference to the 5th and January 30th 2011.

Jennifer*

now as nice as I'd like it to be - I'm very very doubtful!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I cannot find the email as I copied them all into one Word file :-( Anyway I do believe in someone much better than Gail or Jenny,......I believe in GOD! X


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I've added you Mushmouth. x


----------



## shaerichelle

I am sorry girls. I cant believe someone would be so cruel.


----------



## mushmouth

Thanks hon - faith is a strong thing you know :hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

I would email her and explain that you both received identical readings and see if she offers an explanation.

Maybe she has had quite a few emails to reply to and quite possibly writes her readings down on a word document then copies then into an email - perhaps she copied and pasted the same text into two emails in error!

Or maybe I'm just trying to see the best in people :haha: 

I think if you can relate the majority of the reading to your circumstances missy then try to keep up the positivity :D

Out of interest - soph - can you relate to the reading also?


----------



## sunshine2010

I also got my reading results today:

*Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that begins in the month of April. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the 2nd of February 2011 and the 19th of January 2011.

Jennifer*

And I'm 99.9% sure its not my time this month, so I think she may be wrong on this occassion! Guess i'll know in a week or so!


----------



## mushmouth

Sunshine and I ordered and received them more or less at the same time - and our cycles are within days of each other- well - one day... lol... so We'll both know - and if it doesnt work, I'll feel awful 'cos I suggested she do it! :D


----------



## sunshine2010

Aww Mush its not your fault! But it is a bit wierd she gave us almost the same answer! When we're both very certain its not correct!!


----------



## mushmouth

heres hoping she proves us wrong! lol nutjobs


----------



## nevertogether

i think she's very not accurate..just gets lucky.. just sayin' :shrug:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I'm starting to think that too... I know its for entertainment purposes only, but Wow.. I hope I don't get my hopes dashed... I got the same reading as many has on the same day... I guess we'll see...

I just hope it don't give false hope to everyone who is trying to conceive thats all.. :flower:


----------



## Tasha1982

I tested last night at the spur of the moment and I got :bfp: 
My edd is 02.02.11 and Jenny was definitely right about it!


----------



## foxyloxy28

:yipee: Congrats Tasha :D


----------



## Tasha1982

Thanks :)


----------



## sunshine2010

Wow thats fantastic Tasha, congrats


----------



## mushmouth

Wooooo congrats Tasha!!! X


----------



## strawberry19

wow congrats hun :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies,

OMG I am so sorry Ladies about the Gail readings! I just got mine:

Linking in around you, I feel that you have a very strong link from a lady in spirit who comes in around you showing a baby girl with your next pregnancy, and she also shows 4 children within your life time

I am shown conception for June/July 2010 and a 2011 Birth

I feel you have a very content path and show alot of happiness around children and home life a lovely relationship path and a very strong home life path, alot of contentment shows around your path in general

I see 2013 as very prominent around conception and pregnancy again, and feel a multi birth with this, as spirit dont give me the date although I see 2014 for this possibly summer and see these two children as boys

So to clarify, a girl, with your pregnancy next, and two boys ahead

Thing is I believe Jenny (and did before reading this but now my faith is absolute!) I just got back from seeing my psychic lady and she predicts same as Jenny! Shes ace and I knew that if Jenny was right she would say the same and she did! So Jenny gets my vote all the way Ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tasha1982

Thanks girls!
I still can't believe it.
I'm going to take a digital soon... Right now I am reluctant to trust Clear Blue...


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Congrats Tasha H&H 9MTHS HON!


----------



## ellieb31

Congrats Tasha!! I so hope that Jenny is right and I'll be joining the rest of the BFP's soon!


----------



## Patientlywait

congrats Tasha and a happy and healthy 9mths. after reading all of this Jenny prediction I did a free one with someone name Tara and she said that I have get it on 6/18/2010 so we will see if they are both right


----------



## mumoffive

I am so shocked at the duplicate reading. Btw, you could maybe get in touch with ebay and explain the situation. I think thats a disgrace. I never put much faith in my Gail reading but that is a shocker! I dont know, when i read mine, i just thought it sounded fake. I cant explain it.


----------



## mumoffive

..failing that, you could message her and ask her to explain herself. x


----------



## strawberry19

that could be an idea to get in touch with her i know i would!! i did like my gail reading as it did explain alot as to whats been going on and things i want in the future but supose we shall see i had 3 tell me around june/july tho so im hoping that may indicate something for them all to get the same month just a waiting game i gues!!


----------



## lilfrog01

well congrats tasha!!! and i must say that jenny was almost perfect with your reading. except where she says she feels it more for next year.. if you find out it's twin boys she would be 99.99999% correct!!

have a happy and healthy 9 months!
and the girls with the same gail reading, i feel so bad for you both. it has to be devestating to see it in print like that. i hope you can get things straightened out and i hope you both get a bfp soon regardless of what the psychics say!!:hugs:


----------



## strawberry19

hmm after seeing the gail things im not going to leave feedback till those months have passed for me


----------



## foxyloxy28

i'm doing the same thing strawberry.


----------



## moonmama

I'm really shocked about the duplicate reading too! I would love to know what explanation she gives! I should be getting mine back today so maybe I'l put it on here so you can tell me if its the same as anyone elses! xx


----------



## soph77

I'm going to email her when I get home tonight.


----------



## mumoffive

Soph - You are doing the right thing and even i want to know what she says..please post her response. If she doesnt respond to you, that will speak volumes and i would actually complain to ebay. I mean ok, we do all class it as a bit of fun but for £20 quid that is unbelievable. It makes you feel like she just uses a 'bank' of responses. I agree that maybe we should create another thread and post our gail readings on there and then we will see if she is just a complete and utter fake. I mean ffs! I could do that...anyone could!


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Soph & Missy - not been on this thread for a while, and come back, and OMG! How cruel if she is just scamming ladies like us. I think even though its a bit of fun for us all it helps gives us hope, and I genuinely believe the PMA *does* help. Dont let her take it away from you :hugs:

Tasha - congrats!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hey Congrats Tasha!!! xx

Soph you are brave....what is she puts some kinda curse on us :-(


----------



## MissyMooMoo

sunshine2010 said:


> I also got my reading results today:
> 
> *Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that begins in the month of April. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the 2nd of February 2011 and the 19th of January 2011.
> 
> Jennifer*
> 
> And I'm 99.9% sure its not my time this month, so I think she may be wrong on this occassion! Guess i'll know in a week or so!

added x


----------



## moonmama

I think another thread for us to put our other readings is a good idea too - I wonder how many other duplicates we'l find! Are you going to say anything Missy? x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

can i join please im still waiting on my reading a friend paid for it for me this more cant wait to see what she says:happydance:


----------



## mumoffive

You dont need to be nasty..an explanation is all you want. I wouldnt worry about a curse! All you need to say is, was browsing forums bla bla bla and noticed that someone had exactly the same reading and you were wondering why this was the case?
I think thats polite and to the point.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby is shown as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 18th and 30th.

Jennifer


----------



## frogger3240

Hi Ladies, may I join in here with you all..I just got my reading from jenny... :cloud9:


Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of January 2011 from a cycle that looks to begin that same month. The pregnancy shows as twin girls - from separate eggs and the magician cards shown on this also suggests that fertility meds are used at this point to stimulate ovulation - that is why the two eggs. Their EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of October 2011 - specific reference to the 9th and their birth on the 19th of September 2011.

Jennifer

Oops! about forgot to also share this....the lady that has done theta healing on me also said this..so this makes me believe that there is Twins coming atleast I'm praying they come..;o)

January 2 2010 at 9:30pm Patty you often release two eggs from the right side i hope this Is ok with you ,are twins in your family ?
LOVE ana gratitude Vianna

woohoo!!! they both see 2 eggs....:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## soph77

Missy I will leave your name out of it if you like, but I will still writer the email, see what see says.
I don't believe in curses, especially from a a cut and paste witch!

I am sorry to anyone who I have hurt by pointing out the bs. I am sorry if I have dashed your hopes, but please don't give up. Don't put your faith in an internet psychic who has never even seen you or felt your energy. Believe in yourself, believe in your god, believe in your partners super sperm. We will all get our babies, it is just a matter of time. Some will be sooner than others, but it will happen, and when it does we will look back at this and laugh our heads off!


----------



## frogger3240

so gail is a fake?....she is on ebay?...


----------



## soph77

frogger3240 said:


> so gail is a fake?....she is on ebay?...

Two of us got exactly the same reading :(


----------



## soph77

This is what I sent.

Dear Gail,

I am a member of a trying to conceive forum. There are a few of of on the forum, desperately trying to conceive that ordered readings from you. We were delighted to receive our readings as they gave us a bit of hope and helped us to feel positive about this hard journey. That was until two of us realised that the readings we received were identical - word for word.
I am extremely disappointed and would like an explanation for this. I do think we deserve that, also I think a refund might be in order. You charge a lot for your readings and although we realise that an internet psychic reading is perhaps in the name of fun, for the price, expected more than a cut and paste.
Please reply to me and offer and explanation.

Regards,
Sophia


----------



## frogger3240

soph77 said:


> This is what I sent.
> 
> Dear Gail,
> 
> I am a member of a trying to conceive forum. There are a few of of on the forum, desperately trying to conceive that ordered readings from you. We were delighted to receive our readings as they gave us a bit of hope and helped us to feel positive about this hard journey. That was until two of us realised that the readings we received were identical - word for word.
> I am extremely disappointed and would like an explanation for this. I do think we deserve that, also I think a refund might be in order. You charge a lot for your readings and although we realise that an internet psychic reading is perhaps in the name of fun, for the price, expected more than a cut and paste.
> Please reply to me and offer and explanation.
> 
> Regards,
> Sophia

I'm really sorry that she done that to you both..I hope that she will give you an explanation or refund you...may I ask how much she charged?


----------



## soph77

She charges 20 pounds, but I paid 15 pounds through 'make and offer' on ebay. I am not sure if Missy paid the full amount.


----------



## frogger3240

soph77 said:


> She charges 20 pounds, but I paid 15 pounds through 'make and offer' on ebay. I am not sure if Missy paid the full amount.

does she have a shop name?...or username on ebay that way I can beaware...I have went to one other lady on ebay for a psychic reading I think she only charges me $2.00 thats usa dollars so I'm not sure how much the 20 pounds is in the usa dollars but I'm sure it was alot...I hope she will email you back soon..sorry that she did that to you both I hope that others can read this and know not to use her...


----------



## soph77

psychic123uk


----------



## mumoffive

Well done Soph! Let us know if you get a response! It will be very interesting to see what she says.


----------



## moonmama

Good for you Soph- that was excellent! Cant wait to hear the response


----------



## soph77

I have a response from Gail.

Dear sophia8058,

If you can let me know which readings are word for word, forward these to my email so I can see these, as I have been carrying out these type of readings for over 15 years and never sent the same readings to anyone, I value my 25 years reputation too much and my 100's of repeat clients, so without seeing what readings you mean I cannot comment as yet about this accusation, which I assure you I will take seriously as I do my readings and clients, I assure you if this is the case it will be an error as I have worked on many baby forums and sent around 500- 600 individual pregnancy readings please let me know who these readings were for so I can trace them, dates and names ect and email me direct to [email protected]
many thanks :)

- psychic123uk

If what she is saying is true, of course I will give her the chance to make it right. I know MissyMoo was really happy with the reading as she felt that it related well to her and some of the things mentioned had already happened. I didn't feel that the reading related to me much at all,, so perhaps it was meant for Missy and she made a booboo on mine.

Missy, requesting your permission to tell her who got the same as me. I am still happy to handle correspondence with Gail and leave you out of it hun as much as I can and will just give her your name only. You can pm me if you prefer. Or your ebay username would probably suffice.


----------



## nevertogether

hope everything gets sorted out girls :hugs: i can see how it might have been a common mistake, especially with dealing with so many readings at once, but happy you are exploring all possibilities. good job soph!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

moonmama said:


> I think another thread for us to put our other readings is a good idea too - I wonder how many other duplicates we'l find! Are you going to say anything Missy? x

I feel embarrased to be honest because I believe in it a bit too much I suppose. I keep thinking she might put a curse on us if we kick up a fuss but thats really stupid I know. :blush:. But my reading really did apply to me and many of the things she said have already happened. The back problems, the diet in May inc acupuncture as alternative and the medical appointment etc etc. Although she said we will conceive naturally. I believe this also cos the FS actually told us to go away and keep trying as 3 months is nothing and my OH semen analyses was normal. So you see we did have some kinda medical appointment as she pointed out but even the FS told us we would conceive naturally lol. So I can relate to my reading very much so thats why I was holding so much faith into it. That and myself and god! 



lindseyanne said:


> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby is shown as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 18th and 30th.
> 
> Jennifer

Added :thumbup::flower:



mumoffive said:


> You dont need to be nasty..an explanation is all you want. I wouldnt worry about a curse! All you need to say is, was browsing forums bla bla bla and noticed that someone had exactly the same reading and you were wondering why this was the case?
> I think thats polite and to the point.

Yes I think you are right mumoffive. I feel such a coward now but I keep thinking stupidly that I don't wanna jeaphordise my chances and piss some maybe witch person off. You never know what they are capable of. :cry:



frogger3240 said:


> Hi Ladies, may I join in here with you all..I just got my reading from jenny... :cloud9:
> 
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of January 2011 from a cycle that looks to begin that same month. The pregnancy shows as twin girls - from separate eggs and the magician cards shown on this also suggests that fertility meds are used at this point to stimulate ovulation - that is why the two eggs. Their EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of October 2011 - specific reference to the 9th and their birth on the 19th of September 2011.
> 
> Jennifer
> 
> Oops! about forgot to also share this....the lady that has done theta healing on me also said this..so this makes me believe that there is Twins coming atleast I'm praying they come..;o)
> 
> January 2 2010 at 9:30pm Patty you often release two eggs from the right side i hope this Is ok with you ,are twins in your family ?
> LOVE ana gratitude Vianna
> 
> woohoo!!! they both see 2 eggs....:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Wowie you luck lady! I have identical twins that are older now they are hard work! lol. Thats amazing news. Adding you x :thumbup::flower:



soph77 said:


> Missy I will leave your name out of it if you like, but I will still writer the email, see what see says.
> I don't believe in curses, especially from a a cut and paste witch!
> 
> I am sorry to anyone who I have hurt by pointing out the bs. I am sorry if I have dashed your hopes, but please don't give up. Don't put your faith in an internet psychic who has never even seen you or felt your energy. Believe in yourself, believe in your god, believe in your partners super sperm. We will all get our babies, it is just a matter of time. Some will be sooner than others, but it will happen, and when it does we will look back at this and laugh our heads off!

It's ok you can mention me if you like my ebay username is Mushki2shoes so she should be able to find me from this. You haven't hurt me Soph you have just made me realise I shouldn't put so much faith into these things. It's almost as if we are clutching for assurity and desperate to know. A lot of strength can be gained from these people if you believe so much and you gain positivity. I just hope that this is a genuine error on her part because that reading was very much me and things have already happened. 



soph77 said:


> She charges 20 pounds, but I paid 15 pounds through 'make and offer' on ebay. I am not sure if Missy paid the full amount.

Yes I paid £20.00 which is $28 USD!!!!! I just worked it out on my currency calculator. 



soph77 said:


> I have a response from Gail.
> 
> Dear sophia8058,
> 
> If you can let me know which readings are word for word, forward these to my email so I can see these, as I have been carrying out these type of readings for over 15 years and never sent the same readings to anyone, I value my 25 years reputation too much and my 100's of repeat clients, so without seeing what readings you mean I cannot comment as yet about this accusation, which I assure you I will take seriously as I do my readings and clients, I assure you if this is the case it will be an error as I have worked on many baby forums and sent around 500- 600 individual pregnancy readings please let me know who these readings were for so I can trace them, dates and names ect and email me direct to [email protected]
> many thanks :)
> 
> - psychic123uk
> 
> If what she is saying is true, of course I will give her the chance to make it right. I know MissyMoo was really happy with the reading as she felt that it related well to her and some of the things mentioned had already happened. I didn't feel that the reading related to me much at all,, so perhaps it was meant for Missy and she made a booboo on mine.
> 
> Missy, requesting your permission to tell her who got the same as me. I am still happy to handle correspondence with Gail and leave you out of it hun as much as I can and will just give her your name only. You can pm me if you prefer. Or your ebay username would probably suffice.

Of course you have my permission. I feel a little lame now that I didn't have the guts to do this. What a whimp I am :wacko:

I hope she says that the reading was mine and she made a boo boo and sent it to you Soph and I can't wait to see what she write for you instead as you would have had my reading all this time. Shocking!!!


----------



## ellieb31

Good luck with sorting this thing out girls. No one else appears to have had a duplicate reading so it's looking more like an honest mistake and that she needs to give Soph a new one. FX for that you both get some resolution to this soon.

Jenny was wrong for me - predicted May BFP and AF arrived this morning (and, wow, is she painful this month!!) :cry:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

ellieb31 said:


> Good luck with sorting this thing out girls. No one else appears to have had a duplicate reading so it's looking more like an honest mistake and that she needs to give Soph a new one. FX for that you both get some resolution to this soon.
> 
> Jenny was wrong for me - predicted May BFP and AF arrived this morning (and, wow, is she painful this month!!) :cry:

Awww sorry to hear that. They say it is a good sign if they are painful for some reason. :hugs:


----------



## ellieb31

Thanks Missy xx

I've a 10 year history with endo and my last surgery was in March when it was severe so I thinks it more to do with that than any sort of good signs unfortunately. I've taken some strong painkillers though so hopefully they'll kick in soon.

xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh sorry Ellie, my cramps usually last half a day when AF comes and then can be quite painful but then they die away. Some months its worse than others but I've always had this since I was like 14. GL and FX for next month!! PMA,PMA!!


----------



## nevertogether

hey missy - how is your cycle going? my countdown to see DH is getting nearer. i'm getting so stoked and not trying to stress myself out.. yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:)


----------



## frogger3240

MissyMooMoo said:


> moonmama said:
> 
> 
> I think another thread for us to put our other readings is a good idea too - I wonder how many other duplicates we'l find! Are you going to say anything Missy? x
> 
> I feel embarrased to be honest because I believe in it a bit too much I suppose. I keep thinking she might put a curse on us if we kick up a fuss but thats really stupid I know. :blush:. But my reading really did apply to me and many of the things she said have already happened. The back problems, the diet in May inc acupuncture as alternative and the medical appointment etc etc. Although she said we will conceive naturally. I believe this also cos the FS actually told us to go away and keep trying as 3 months is nothing and my OH semen analyses was normal. So you see we did have some kinda medical appointment as she pointed out but even the FS told us we would conceive naturally lol. So I can relate to my reading very much so thats why I was holding so much faith into it. That and myself and god!
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby is shown as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 18th and 30th.
> 
> JenniferClick to expand...
> 
> Added :thumbup::flower:
> 
> 
> 
> mumoffive said:
> 
> 
> You dont need to be nasty..an explanation is all you want. I wouldnt worry about a curse! All you need to say is, was browsing forums bla bla bla and noticed that someone had exactly the same reading and you were wondering why this was the case?
> I think thats polite and to the point.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I think you are right mumoffive. I feel such a coward now but I keep thinking stupidly that I don't wanna jeaphordise my chances and piss some maybe witch person off. You never know what they are capable of. :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, may I join in here with you all..I just got my reading from jenny... :cloud9:
> 
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of January 2011 from a cycle that looks to begin that same month. The pregnancy shows as twin girls - from separate eggs and the magician cards shown on this also suggests that fertility meds are used at this point to stimulate ovulation - that is why the two eggs. Their EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of October 2011 - specific reference to the 9th and their birth on the 19th of September 2011.
> 
> Jennifer
> 
> Oops! about forgot to also share this....the lady that has done theta healing on me also said this..so this makes me believe that there is Twins coming atleast I'm praying they come..;o)
> 
> January 2 2010 at 9:30pm Patty you often release two eggs from the right side i hope this Is ok with you ,are twins in your family ?
> LOVE ana gratitude Vianna
> 
> woohoo!!! they both see 2 eggs....:happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Wowie you luck lady! I have identical twins that are older now they are hard work! lol. Thats amazing news. Adding you x :thumbup::flower:
> 
> 
> 
> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> Missy I will leave your name out of it if you like, but I will still writer the email, see what see says.
> I don't believe in curses, especially from a a cut and paste witch!
> 
> I am sorry to anyone who I have hurt by pointing out the bs. I am sorry if I have dashed your hopes, but please don't give up. Don't put your faith in an internet psychic who has never even seen you or felt your energy. Believe in yourself, believe in your god, believe in your partners super sperm. We will all get our babies, it is just a matter of time. Some will be sooner than others, but it will happen, and when it does we will look back at this and laugh our heads off!Click to expand...
> 
> It's ok you can mention me if you like my ebay username is Mushki2shoes so she should be able to find me from this. You haven't hurt me Soph you have just made me realise I shouldn't put so much faith into these things. It's almost as if we are clutching for assurity and desperate to know. A lot of strength can be gained from these people if you believe so much and you gain positivity. I just hope that this is a genuine error on her part because that reading was very much me and things have already happened.
> 
> 
> 
> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> She charges 20 pounds, but I paid 15 pounds through 'make and offer' on ebay. I am not sure if Missy paid the full amount.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I paid £20.00 which is $28 USD!!!!! I just worked it out on my currency calculator.
> 
> 
> 
> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> I have a response from Gail.
> 
> Dear sophia8058,
> 
> If you can let me know which readings are word for word, forward these to my email so I can see these, as I have been carrying out these type of readings for over 15 years and never sent the same readings to anyone, I value my 25 years reputation too much and my 100's of repeat clients, so without seeing what readings you mean I cannot comment as yet about this accusation, which I assure you I will take seriously as I do my readings and clients, I assure you if this is the case it will be an error as I have worked on many baby forums and sent around 500- 600 individual pregnancy readings please let me know who these readings were for so I can trace them, dates and names ect and email me direct to [email protected]
> many thanks :)
> 
> - psychic123uk
> 
> If what she is saying is true, of course I will give her the chance to make it right. I know MissyMoo was really happy with the reading as she felt that it related well to her and some of the things mentioned had already happened. I didn't feel that the reading related to me much at all,, so perhaps it was meant for Missy and she made a booboo on mine.
> 
> Missy, requesting your permission to tell her who got the same as me. I am still happy to handle correspondence with Gail and leave you out of it hun as much as I can and will just give her your name only. You can pm me if you prefer. Or your ebay username would probably suffice.Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you have my permission. I feel a little lame now that I didn't have the guts to do this. What a whimp I am :wacko:
> 
> I hope she says that the reading was mine and she made a boo boo and sent it to you Soph and I can't wait to see what she write for you instead as you would have had my reading all this time. Shocking!!!Click to expand...



thanks so much for adding me to the list....I'm excited to be here with you all...:happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

ellieb31 said:


> Good luck with sorting this thing out girls. No one else appears to have had a duplicate reading so it's looking more like an honest mistake and that she needs to give Soph a new one. FX for that you both get some resolution to this soon.
> 
> Jenny was wrong for me - predicted May BFP and AF arrived this morning (and, wow, is she painful this month!!) :cry:

I'm sorry hun...:hugs:


----------



## mumoffive

So glad it sounds like a mistake...heres hoping. x


----------



## frogger3240

hey I seen on another message board where they have made a chart to keep up with the baby perdictions and it looks cool...just wondering how you all feel about making a chart the information is listed in boxes and it looks so neat...just thought I would share this with you all


----------



## soph77

I've emailed her back, so I should get a reply by the morning.
I really hope that she made a mistake and sent me Missy's reading. It sounds like it applies to you Missy so I hope she says that it was yours and I am sorry I ave made you feel doubt and frustration.

I still feel it is all for fun, but like to feel that it is my reading, however accurate or inaccurate it may be, it is for me alone. I just want something to pin my hopes on for a while, stupid I know!


----------



## frogger3240

mumoffive said:


> So glad it sounds like a mistake...heres hoping. x

I agree with her sooooo glad that it sounds like its a mistake can't wait to hear what the new one will be...:thumbup: wonder how long it will take to get it back....


----------



## MissyMooMoo

nevertogether said:


> hey missy - how is your cycle going? my countdown to see DH is getting nearer. i'm getting so stoked and not trying to stress myself out.. yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:)

I am on cd10 and we bd yesterday quite out of the blue lol. Was really lovely cos I wasn't thinking about making babies I was thinking about other stuff lol :blush:. I bet you can't wait for him to get back. Wonder what the first thing you will do to him lol.


----------



## frogger3240

question for the ladies that bought from gail did you get the mini baby perdiction? that is what I am thinking about getting I don't want to put much money into but just thought I would see if she would come close to what perdictions that I have been getting....


----------



## nevertogether

hey missy - aww, well i think that :sex: is the best. you need that sometimes to keep everything alive and spontaneous. fingers crossed that relaxing approach gets you your :bfp: this month! i might get to see DH different points throughout june and i don't care if i'm ovulating or not. i won't take my hands off of him for one minute! the first thing i will do..oh missy. the possibilities (XXX :happydance:)!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

soph77 said:


> I've emailed her back, so I should get a reply by the morning.
> I really hope that she made a mistake and sent me Missy's reading. It sounds like it applies to you Missy so I hope she says that it was yours and I am sorry I ave made you feel doubt and frustration.
> 
> I still feel it is all for fun, but like to feel that it is my reading, however accurate or inaccurate it may be, it is for me alone. I just want something to pin my hopes on for a while, stupid I know!

I hope she sent mine to you too xx I think she did. Can't wait to see what yours says xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

nevertogether said:


> hey missy - aww, well i think that :sex: is the best. you need that sometimes to keep everything alive and spontaneous. fingers crossed that relaxing approach gets you your :bfp: this month! i might get to see DH different points throughout june and i don't care if i'm ovulating or not. i won't take my hands off of him for one minute! the first thing i will do..oh missy. the possibilities (XXX :happydance:)!

Haha you will be like a nympho! hehe


----------



## nevertogether

what's sad is that is soooo true :rofl:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

frogger3240 said:


> question for the ladies that bought from gail did you get the mini baby perdiction? that is what I am thinking about getting I don't want to put much money into but just thought I would see if she would come close to what perdictions that I have been getting....

I got the full monty from here for £19.99 and she said all that you saw. I have got around 8 readings from different psychics so far and all have said Jun/July except for Ruby who said Sept - Nov lol x


----------



## frogger3240

MissyMooMoo said:


> Well in my Gail reading 2 THINGS HAVE ALREADY HAPPENED!!! that she said so I am going with Gail. BFP Jun/July and a boy. I already have his clothes in the drawer here. He's gonna be a big baby 8lb - 9lb. I am going to get another reading off her also. I think she has been spot on. About my back and about the letter J and october and the medical appointment we have already had which I just had to do. I am going with Gail, GAIL GAIL GAIL.......!!! I love you Gail.
> 
> Hey has anyone ordered a fertility bracelet from the Green Witch? I have and it has not come. I have emailed her and told her and she said she definately sent it. Wanna get it on soon so that we can start bd, bd, mmmmm bd bd I want to bd so badly. Summer makes me horny hehehehe

May I ask who Greenwitch is and how do you go about getting the fertility bracelets?


----------



## strawberry19

search the real green witch on google and it will give yu a link to her site she offers braceltes and stuff and a fertility spell a few of us have gone for the fertility spell she also does larger items such as fertility baskets etc


----------



## frogger3240

strawberry19 said:


> search the real green witch on google and it will give yu a link to her site she offers braceltes and stuff and a fertility spell a few of us have gone for the fertility spell she also does larger items such as fertility baskets etc

cool thanks hun I will go and check it out....:thumbup:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

frogger3240 said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Well in my Gail reading 2 THINGS HAVE ALREADY HAPPENED!!! that she said so I am going with Gail. BFP Jun/July and a boy. I already have his clothes in the drawer here. He's gonna be a big baby 8lb - 9lb. I am going to get another reading off her also. I think she has been spot on. About my back and about the letter J and october and the medical appointment we have already had which I just had to do. I am going with Gail, GAIL GAIL GAIL.......!!! I love you Gail.
> 
> Hey has anyone ordered a fertility bracelet from the Green Witch? I have and it has not come. I have emailed her and told her and she said she definately sent it. Wanna get it on soon so that we can start bd, bd, mmmmm bd bd I want to bd so badly. Summer makes me horny hehehehe
> 
> May I ask who Greenwitch is and how do you go about getting the fertility bracelets?Click to expand...

Her website is https://www.therealgreenwitch.co.uk/#/home/4538220418 x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

She has sent it again and put a spell cast on it so it doesn't go astray this time. I have also just ordered the Moonstone Pendant off her and I am currently searching the net for a Moonstone ring. Moonstone is the Fertility stone. x


----------



## frogger3240

MissyMooMoo said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Well in my Gail reading 2 THINGS HAVE ALREADY HAPPENED!!! that she said so I am going with Gail. BFP Jun/July and a boy. I already have his clothes in the drawer here. He's gonna be a big baby 8lb - 9lb. I am going to get another reading off her also. I think she has been spot on. About my back and about the letter J and october and the medical appointment we have already had which I just had to do. I am going with Gail, GAIL GAIL GAIL.......!!! I love you Gail.
> 
> Hey has anyone ordered a fertility bracelet from the Green Witch? I have and it has not come. I have emailed her and told her and she said she definately sent it. Wanna get it on soon so that we can start bd, bd, mmmmm bd bd I want to bd so badly. Summer makes me horny hehehehe
> 
> May I ask who Greenwitch is and how do you go about getting the fertility bracelets?Click to expand...
> 
> Her website is https://www.therealgreenwitch.co.uk/#/home/4538220418 xClick to expand...

thank you sooo much...:thumbup:


----------



## strawberry19

awww i see a few people have been prediced twins now!! how cool :) id love twins cheris been the only one to indicate maybe twins as she said girl first for me but she also sees a boy so she didnt know whther to say it as twins or i have a girl and then have a boy shortly after.. hmm.. cheri was the only one to say girl tho jenny and gail both said boys i dunno why but i always felt like id have a boy first probably cause ive got 5 brothers and so has my oh so it would just be typical lol!! but gail predicted me 2 girls after my boy which would be nice i didnt have an older protective brother so would be nice if my kids did


----------



## WhisperOfHope

was hoping id of got predicted twins but ah well lol


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> was hoping id of got predicted twins but ah well lol

:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

MissyMooMoo said:


> She has sent it again and put a spell cast on it so it doesn't go astray this time. I have also just ordered the Moonstone Pendant off her and I am currently searching the net for a Moonstone ring. Moonstone is the Fertility stone. x

when you get your items from the green witch will you post pics of them so that we all can see how beautiful they look...:winkwink:


----------



## sunshine2010

Well my reading was incorrect! AF caught me off guard and has just got me 3-4 days early! :-(


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I will try to get a pic on here. I've never posted a pic before on here lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Sorry to hear this sunshine:hugs:


----------



## soph77

Missy, gail has replied - see below.

Hi hun, yes of course I will help with this terrible mix up, I will also refund you both of course, when Im doing alot of reading I work with microsoft word then copy into email and send, so I will see my sent files and see why this happened, I do so many that if I did send the same to many this would be discovered because alot of the ladies from many of the baby center forums are friends or family ect, it will probably be an error in something ive done at sending time, I do appologize , I always say I need a secretary ;)
Im back in work first thing so will trace both these, read over whats been sent,send a refund over, and re look or re send the one that shouldnt of been sent, if that makes sense :)
sorry again hun :) xxxx
I know how important readings are to people but more so a pregnancy one, having originally joined a baby forum myself for ttc reasons not my readings, dont worry hun will sort this for you both :)
Enjoy the rest of the day xx


----------



## strawberry19

thats great to know that its being sorted :)


----------



## frogger3240

soph77 said:


> Missy, gail has replied - see below.
> 
> Hi hun, yes of course I will help with this terrible mix up, I will also refund you both of course, when Im doing alot of reading I work with microsoft word then copy into email and send, so I will see my sent files and see why this happened, I do so many that if I did send the same to many this would be discovered because alot of the ladies from many of the baby center forums are friends or family ect, it will probably be an error in something ive done at sending time, I do appologize , I always say I need a secretary ;)
> Im back in work first thing so will trace both these, read over whats been sent,send a refund over, and re look or re send the one that shouldnt of been sent, if that makes sense :)
> sorry again hun :) xxxx
> I know how important readings are to people but more so a pregnancy one, having originally joined a baby forum myself for ttc reasons not my readings, dont worry hun will sort this for you both :)
> Enjoy the rest of the day xx


that is wonderful that she is taking care of it....:hugs:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:hi: everyone

i have been ttc # 2 since december

i have sent off for my jenny reading tonight :thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

Pinksnowball said:


> :hi: everyone
> 
> i have been ttc # 2 since december
> 
> i have sent off for my jenny reading tonight :thumbup:

hi,

yay! thats great can't wait to see what she tells ya...its always exciting to read about others perdictions...:thumbup:


----------



## strawberry19

it is exciting front page isnt looking too good at mo though we need some bfp's!!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Ohhh Great news... I was told I'd be pregnant in July with TWINS!! Thats what my cards said. I had a reading with my friend Gloria Friday... I'm sooo happy... Come on July... lol  I get my Cheri reading on May 25th... can't wait to see what she says..

There are going to be alot of BFP's coming... good luck ladies :)


----------



## strawberry19

ohhh exciting!!! cheri was only one to say a different gender for me but got same month as jenny and gail!! eeeek we need june/july bfps to come true!! and lets hope all the predicted may bfps just are a month out :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

I get my Cheri reading on 25th too! Hope she also says by July like Gail - and technically Jenny! :D


----------



## frogger3240

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Ohhh Great news... I was told I'd be pregnant in July with TWINS!! Thats what my cards said. I had a reading with my friend Gloria Friday... I'm sooo happy... Come on July... lol I get my Cheri reading on May 25th... can't wait to see what she says..
> 
> There are going to be alot of BFP's coming... good luck ladies :)

woohoo thats great twins...hoping it does come true for you....hope we all get our BFP's soon...:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

foxyloxy28 said:


> I get my Cheri reading on 25th too! Hope she also says by July like Gail - and technically Jenny! :D

hope she does to hun...:winkwink:


----------



## frogger3240

well I just ordered my mini pregnancy reading from gail...I'm soooo excited and can't wait and I'm hoping and praying that she sees twins also...here is what I have so far below also Mia-angel the lady that sells fertility spells on ebay I asked her what I was going to have and her Sister Summer see's Twins for me to she hasn't said what month I just emailed her back to ask her sister summer to see what month.....woohoo!!!!!:happydance::dust:


Cheri~March~Boy:blue:
Brook~Dec~Twins~boy/girl:blue::pink:
Elisabeth~Nov/Feb~Twins~boy/girl:blue::pink:
Mia-Angel~Twins:yellow::yellow:
Jenny~Jan 2011~Twins~girl/girl:pink::pink:
Vianna~Not Sure what month~ she feels twins for me also...:yellow::yellow:
Gail~:-k


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Wow... Twins... That is awesome... and a October baby at that... Libra is a good thing... Congrats... Keep us posted... I'm predicted twins by my friend Gloria who is psychic and Jenny said Girl and Serenity said Boy... I guess we'll see.. and a BFP in August. I was told I'd be pregnant in July so I'm crossing my fingers the twins prediction is right... That would be Amazing... :happydance:

Anyone looking for a bump buddy for July/August... :haha: Looks like where going to have ALOT of BFP's in July/August WOOHOOOOO


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

foxyloxy28 said:


> I get my Cheri reading on 25th too! Hope she also says by July like Gail - and technically Jenny! :D

Oh Girly You Must let me know what she says the 25th can't come soon enough, I've waited 2 weeks to get this done GRRR... Its going to be intense... I know it.. ;)


----------



## Bluebell321

HI MissyMoo,
Can you update my entry on the front page? Jenny was a couple of months out, she said July. Gail said it would be before June and she was right. Got my BFP on 21/05/10.

Thanks


----------



## soph77

Missy hun, good news for you - the reading we both go was for you. Thi is what Gail said about it:

Below is a copy of your reading , was this the one that was sent to you? If you can let me know, I found yours was sent on the 8th of May, and P***** had a reading sent on the 7th, hers began......Tuning in around you and your path I am shown that during recent years, many things personal to you have for some reason had to have been shelved or paused in some way, and a lot of goals, dreams and ambition have had to placed on the back burner throughout parts of your life...........
If the same reading was sent, then I must of clicked on to send P****** file into your E-Mail and not your saved reading, and I do appologize for this error and have now below sent your original E-Mail. I also noticed oddly when I typed P****** r****** into my email search your E-Mail also came up, which is very strange, hopefully now thats sorted and sorry again for any confusion :)


----------



## soph77

She has also resent me my reading, and rest assured it is very different to yours!

Below is my reading and I can relate to it much better than your reading Missy!

Your Psychic Reading Plus Pregnancy Outlook
by Psychic123uk Dated May 2010

On opening my links to spirit, I feel that alot of your emotions are very strained at this time and perhaps have been for a while, and at times I feel there is a darkness behind your smile, what I mean by that is you always put on a happy face or disposition, to hide any inner pain I feel you have around you, and need some closure on, I sense alot of spirit around you, but my first link is to a very strong female energy, which I feel is a motherly energy, she comes in around you with white flowers, and those from spirit are always a sign of either forgiveness or peace

I pick up also some areas of your past having to fight or struggle for what you wanted, around relationship or home, and this not always being easy and perhaps almost giving up on this, but after a stressful line comes a very content one, and although your almost there on this, your not quite, I sense youve had to sacrifice some of your own happiness or wishes in order for longer term happiness to be on your path, if that makes sense, almost having to change your path totally in order to start out on a better path, I feel also youve made some good choices and decisions, but at times wonder if you did the right thing, which alot of us do in life, but spirit really seem to pass on to you, its ok, things happened for a reason and your life had to go down a certain course for you to live this life now and ahead.

Im also shown alot of movement within your life, which I feel may have just happened, or areas from your past, I feel there is also perhaps alot of change that has been sent your way, rather than change you wanted, I feel this as I pick up you have had to adjust to many of these changes, and spirit pass on you have done this well, sometimes our paths dont always go the way would would of thought, or the way we would of planned, but by dealing with these changes, we learn many valuable lessons, and they make us stronger as a being

I feel the reason Im shown this around you is that spirit want to make clear although at times these unwanted changes may baffle you, they are showing as actually taking you on a path that may have initially not seemed right for you, or perhaps left you with some disappointments, but when you look at the bigger picture, the overall scope of this path your on now, you can perhaps look back and think, actually yes, I can see why a & b happened, and yes I can see where im heading is actually going to be better for me, I feel this is around love and relationship and that vast improvements and a line of happiness is soon to come in for you, spirit also add you are on the right path, but you have just taken the long way round!

So I feel this firstly, that what ever direction you may have had to change, will/has taken you you to a path thats right, and also rewarding for you, I have a female energy linking in, which im shown as Grandmother, and she is showing me a pregnancy at a very young age, she doesn't indicate if this female was here, but she shows alot of emotions ups and downs around this and I feel that this pregnancy either led to adoption, or this child was brought up by someone who although was not her biologic mother, became her earth mother in life, and this situation was better for everyone she keeps saying, Im also shown the name of Mary or Marie, possibly Marion, and I feel that 2 sisters connect around this, as she shows me these two young girls earlier in life, holding hands running alot a beach, she gives this to me as a very clear validation, and maybe this is known to you, or you may have to ask about this, the way she gives it to me is that it was done for the best reason with loving intentions

I feel that there is a male around you, who is also showing alot of change here, and I feel this male is beginning on a journey, not so much one of miles but one of life itself, I feel he will adapt well to the next 18 months, he may have surprised alot of people by his recent choices, and changes, but this male I sense a rainbow of happiness coming to him and those connected with him, I feel again this connects to relationship, and when spirit show me rainbows, and a pot of gold at the end of it, for me its always a sign of immense happiness, sometimes awaited happiness, but happiness that is truly deserved, Im shown alot of blue around this male for some reason, and he is guided very strongly by a male in spirit, who sends a white flower of apology or a sorry in some way to heim, the initial J has importance around him, and I pick up celebrations from 3 areas within the next 18 months to 2 years

There is a male in spirit who comes in around your partner, I pick this spirit male as 'George' and he is showing your partner will have some risks to take or to take risks around business here, I feel he wants to give him a slight push in order for him to go on further with a business idea or project, he feels it will benefit him if he takes a bigger leap forward even if this involves risk, May 2011 is very highlighted around this so do bare this in mind when that month approaches, it will not just benefit himself, but also family too

One of you has either felt misunderstood, or is feeling misunderstood, some anger, and frustration shows around your partner, but not directed at you, I sense he cannot get his point across to someone about something important to him, I feel big improvements within October, leading to good news around what ever this is, sadly spirit dont give alot of details, but say whats on his mind around this, will be a positive outcome

I see that life is about to become very settled for you and alot more relaxed within the mind, Im shown walking boots, and a feeling of feeling free and at peace when walking long distance, something spirit may be encouraging you to do, I also pick up that you are soon or already are changing aspects of the home, either a very large project or restoration, or design aspects which I feel you have a gift for, something around art of design

Around work or home, I feel a really hectic environment, alot of hustle and bustle comes to me, a very rushed feeling, and I also feel very big changes here, which will please you, spirit want to sit you down, take off your shoes and rub your feet, maybe at times this is how your feeling, there will be more rest time, or free periods, but I dont see work ending in any way, just becoming less stressful for you

Im now hearing the name of Carol and jane or janie, possibly Jamie

Do watch out for a few unsettled situations at work or home spirit also pass on to keep yourself focused on your own situation, rather than being dragged into unnecessary situations concerning others

Im also sensing around you, Your a serious character, and you need structure, you would feel like a fish out of water perhaps doing something unplanned your very determined and disciplined I feel you have had to be, remain focused , although dont neglect those needs to play more, this Grandmother energy tell me you seek certainties in life, and sometimes we just cant always get those you may want things "cast in concrete" she asks you to look back at the 'chance' things that have come into your life, and look back on those to where they have taken you today, I am shown a male who may not always seem to understand or appreciate you, spirit feel he came into your life at the 'right' time and Im shown a rock solid figure of relationship around you here from this ahead

I get separate family links from the two of you, so possibly children from other partners?, I do feel there is wedding bells within the family and spirit are also showing June/July 2011, and yes I see pregnancy, within this year, either being announced or already in progress, leading to children/personal or family pregnancy, this again shows blue

Spirit also show me that you are a steadfast character you are tireless, practical, hardworking, intelligent, self-confident, extremely careful, and conscientious person with an iron will to succeed but this may feel masked or lost at the moment, it will return is something spirit shout loudly to me, You have the ability to work hard and the patience to wait for the result. You are trustworthy and are respected for your integrity and hard work. Do you or are you thinking of campaigning around an organization? as I feel this will be very rewarding for you

I finally see many spirit handing you love, and such alot of flowers, a male who would of been around aviation war planes, or the RAF, a strong smell of smoke is around him also, he shows me that at one point in your life, you have been near the light, ( this is sometimes a near death experience, car accidents, operations, illness) but it was not your time to go, you had so much more to do in life, and still do, the initial A is around this gentleman, and he certainly is that a very calm and charismatic male, who would of had a thinnish mustache in his younger years, he shows me a flag, and sadly im not sure of this flag it has a reddish colour with a green leaf, and I feel that has importance to him, he says May is going to be very important for you around timing and expanding certain aspects of your life, I feel alot of celebration and achievement around that month too, and he leaves with a salute

Im shown no negatives in a major sense for you long term, and certainly alot more focus, especially around health and the mind,I do pick up that the kidneys or liver may be a weak area, for you, so keep an eye on that you drink plenty and you can rest assured life is working with you in taking you to the direction you wish to be in, wishing you every happiness, just as a close im shown a old house,which I feel you either live in now or have done, and where this house was built on, I feel alot of spirit activity, and connections to royalty from many many years ago, a young female lost her life around these surroundings, which may be well known, and a gentleman connecting to this, sees you as looking similar to her, you may want to check on this

For 2011 Im picking up a very content feeling in your life, very relaxed and your at a stage by mid June, where all avenues of your path feel rosy , almost like you have reached a landmark where your settled in the life path your on, I see some quite large financial lines with you in an improving way, and a partners job brings opportunity for travel or home movement, possibly self employment too, I feel a very long life line with you, a strong relationship line, and a real positive sticking together come what may, no negatives stick out for any family areas, and see a new home cycle as improving and again happiness of a strong kind within this.

Your Pregnancy Outlook

September is strongly being highlighted for you around conception, although I feel this is a month that you would already be pregnant, rather than just finding this out within that month, and I do see some medical procedure in June/July and medical appointments, a male around this will bring alot of good news your way

I again sense a female from spirit around you, who would of been quite a role model around the family links when she was here on the earth plane, and she gives me a feeling of being a mother is very important to you, and this will be forfilled, she shows your emotions 5 years ago as very strained, so Im not sure if you had some dissapointment around children or perhaps just life in general at this time

I see 2 children ahead for you, and very clearly a baby boy born within 2011, This child has quite unusual coloured eyes, a marking or bit of the eye has a different colour, but nothing negative around sight, just an unusual marking

I also hear the name of David

I then see a baby girl born 2013, spirit do not give me a conception date but I feel the birth to be around the summer of 2013 here, and they show this child will be conceived in another country, I feel a hotness to this place, and possible work connection more than a holiday
So to clarify I feel 2 births ahead for you and wish you every happiness :)


----------



## mushmouth

Soph - it is sooo different and I'm glad it relates much better - thank goodness its all sorted!


----------



## foxyloxy28

So glad you got it sorted soph77 - I thought it was odd that she would copy and paste an entire reading!!

That is a really indepth reading :)


----------



## frogger3240

Bluebell321 said:


> HI MissyMoo,
> Can you update my entry on the front page? Jenny was a couple of months out, she said July. Gail said it would be before June and she was right. Got my BFP on 21/05/10.
> 
> Thanks

woohoo!!! congratulations...thats awesome another one for Gail!!!:happydance::happydance:


I know you all have said about making another thread for gail and cheri what about just changing the title to this thread making is for **Baby Perdictions** I can help with making a block set that will have in each box like username, baby psychic ID, gender, EDD, and results I would love to do this if you want me to just let me know...


----------



## frogger3240

soph77 said:


> She has also resent me my reading, and rest assured it is very different to yours!
> 
> Below is my reading and I can relate to it much better than your reading Missy!
> 
> Your Psychic Reading Plus Pregnancy Outlook
> by Psychic123uk Dated May 2010
> 
> On opening my links to spirit, I feel that alot of your emotions are very strained at this time and perhaps have been for a while, and at times I feel there is a darkness behind your smile, what I mean by that is you always put on a happy face or disposition, to hide any inner pain I feel you have around you, and need some closure on, I sense alot of spirit around you, but my first link is to a very strong female energy, which I feel is a motherly energy, she comes in around you with white flowers, and those from spirit are always a sign of either forgiveness or peace
> 
> I pick up also some areas of your past having to fight or struggle for what you wanted, around relationship or home, and this not always being easy and perhaps almost giving up on this, but after a stressful line comes a very content one, and although your almost there on this, your not quite, I sense youve had to sacrifice some of your own happiness or wishes in order for longer term happiness to be on your path, if that makes sense, almost having to change your path totally in order to start out on a better path, I feel also youve made some good choices and decisions, but at times wonder if you did the right thing, which alot of us do in life, but spirit really seem to pass on to you, its ok, things happened for a reason and your life had to go down a certain course for you to live this life now and ahead.
> 
> Im also shown alot of movement within your life, which I feel may have just happened, or areas from your past, I feel there is also perhaps alot of change that has been sent your way, rather than change you wanted, I feel this as I pick up you have had to adjust to many of these changes, and spirit pass on you have done this well, sometimes our paths dont always go the way would would of thought, or the way we would of planned, but by dealing with these changes, we learn many valuable lessons, and they make us stronger as a being
> 
> I feel the reason Im shown this around you is that spirit want to make clear although at times these unwanted changes may baffle you, they are showing as actually taking you on a path that may have initially not seemed right for you, or perhaps left you with some disappointments, but when you look at the bigger picture, the overall scope of this path your on now, you can perhaps look back and think, actually yes, I can see why a & b happened, and yes I can see where im heading is actually going to be better for me, I feel this is around love and relationship and that vast improvements and a line of happiness is soon to come in for you, spirit also add you are on the right path, but you have just taken the long way round!
> 
> So I feel this firstly, that what ever direction you may have had to change, will/has taken you you to a path thats right, and also rewarding for you, I have a female energy linking in, which im shown as Grandmother, and she is showing me a pregnancy at a very young age, she doesn't indicate if this female was here, but she shows alot of emotions ups and downs around this and I feel that this pregnancy either led to adoption, or this child was brought up by someone who although was not her biologic mother, became her earth mother in life, and this situation was better for everyone she keeps saying, Im also shown the name of Mary or Marie, possibly Marion, and I feel that 2 sisters connect around this, as she shows me these two young girls earlier in life, holding hands running alot a beach, she gives this to me as a very clear validation, and maybe this is known to you, or you may have to ask about this, the way she gives it to me is that it was done for the best reason with loving intentions
> 
> I feel that there is a male around you, who is also showing alot of change here, and I feel this male is beginning on a journey, not so much one of miles but one of life itself, I feel he will adapt well to the next 18 months, he may have surprised alot of people by his recent choices, and changes, but this male I sense a rainbow of happiness coming to him and those connected with him, I feel again this connects to relationship, and when spirit show me rainbows, and a pot of gold at the end of it, for me its always a sign of immense happiness, sometimes awaited happiness, but happiness that is truly deserved, Im shown alot of blue around this male for some reason, and he is guided very strongly by a male in spirit, who sends a white flower of apology or a sorry in some way to heim, the initial J has importance around him, and I pick up celebrations from 3 areas within the next 18 months to 2 years
> 
> There is a male in spirit who comes in around your partner, I pick this spirit male as 'George' and he is showing your partner will have some risks to take or to take risks around business here, I feel he wants to give him a slight push in order for him to go on further with a business idea or project, he feels it will benefit him if he takes a bigger leap forward even if this involves risk, May 2011 is very highlighted around this so do bare this in mind when that month approaches, it will not just benefit himself, but also family too
> 
> One of you has either felt misunderstood, or is feeling misunderstood, some anger, and frustration shows around your partner, but not directed at you, I sense he cannot get his point across to someone about something important to him, I feel big improvements within October, leading to good news around what ever this is, sadly spirit dont give alot of details, but say whats on his mind around this, will be a positive outcome
> 
> I see that life is about to become very settled for you and alot more relaxed within the mind, Im shown walking boots, and a feeling of feeling free and at peace when walking long distance, something spirit may be encouraging you to do, I also pick up that you are soon or already are changing aspects of the home, either a very large project or restoration, or design aspects which I feel you have a gift for, something around art of design
> 
> Around work or home, I feel a really hectic environment, alot of hustle and bustle comes to me, a very rushed feeling, and I also feel very big changes here, which will please you, spirit want to sit you down, take off your shoes and rub your feet, maybe at times this is how your feeling, there will be more rest time, or free periods, but I dont see work ending in any way, just becoming less stressful for you
> 
> Im now hearing the name of Carol and jane or janie, possibly Jamie
> 
> Do watch out for a few unsettled situations at work or home spirit also pass on to keep yourself focused on your own situation, rather than being dragged into unnecessary situations concerning others
> 
> Im also sensing around you, Your a serious character, and you need structure, you would feel like a fish out of water perhaps doing something unplanned your very determined and disciplined I feel you have had to be, remain focused , although dont neglect those needs to play more, this Grandmother energy tell me you seek certainties in life, and sometimes we just cant always get those you may want things "cast in concrete" she asks you to look back at the 'chance' things that have come into your life, and look back on those to where they have taken you today, I am shown a male who may not always seem to understand or appreciate you, spirit feel he came into your life at the 'right' time and Im shown a rock solid figure of relationship around you here from this ahead
> 
> I get separate family links from the two of you, so possibly children from other partners?, I do feel there is wedding bells within the family and spirit are also showing June/July 2011, and yes I see pregnancy, within this year, either being announced or already in progress, leading to children/personal or family pregnancy, this again shows blue
> 
> Spirit also show me that you are a steadfast character you are tireless, practical, hardworking, intelligent, self-confident, extremely careful, and conscientious person with an iron will to succeed but this may feel masked or lost at the moment, it will return is something spirit shout loudly to me, You have the ability to work hard and the patience to wait for the result. You are trustworthy and are respected for your integrity and hard work. Do you or are you thinking of campaigning around an organization? as I feel this will be very rewarding for you
> 
> I finally see many spirit handing you love, and such alot of flowers, a male who would of been around aviation war planes, or the RAF, a strong smell of smoke is around him also, he shows me that at one point in your life, you have been near the light, ( this is sometimes a near death experience, car accidents, operations, illness) but it was not your time to go, you had so much more to do in life, and still do, the initial A is around this gentleman, and he certainly is that a very calm and charismatic male, who would of had a thinnish mustache in his younger years, he shows me a flag, and sadly im not sure of this flag it has a reddish colour with a green leaf, and I feel that has importance to him, he says May is going to be very important for you around timing and expanding certain aspects of your life, I feel alot of celebration and achievement around that month too, and he leaves with a salute
> 
> Im shown no negatives in a major sense for you long term, and certainly alot more focus, especially around health and the mind,I do pick up that the kidneys or liver may be a weak area, for you, so keep an eye on that you drink plenty and you can rest assured life is working with you in taking you to the direction you wish to be in, wishing you every happiness, just as a close im shown a old house,which I feel you either live in now or have done, and where this house was built on, I feel alot of spirit activity, and connections to royalty from many many years ago, a young female lost her life around these surroundings, which may be well known, and a gentleman connecting to this, sees you as looking similar to her, you may want to check on this
> 
> For 2011 Im picking up a very content feeling in your life, very relaxed and your at a stage by mid June, where all avenues of your path feel rosy , almost like you have reached a landmark where your settled in the life path your on, I see some quite large financial lines with you in an improving way, and a partners job brings opportunity for travel or home movement, possibly self employment too, I feel a very long life line with you, a strong relationship line, and a real positive sticking together come what may, no negatives stick out for any family areas, and see a new home cycle as improving and again happiness of a strong kind within this.
> 
> Your Pregnancy Outlook
> 
> September is strongly being highlighted for you around conception, although I feel this is a month that you would already be pregnant, rather than just finding this out within that month, and I do see some medical procedure in June/July and medical appointments, a male around this will bring alot of good news your way
> 
> I again sense a female from spirit around you, who would of been quite a role model around the family links when she was here on the earth plane, and she gives me a feeling of being a mother is very important to you, and this will be forfilled, she shows your emotions 5 years ago as very strained, so Im not sure if you had some dissapointment around children or perhaps just life in general at this time
> 
> I see 2 children ahead for you, and very clearly a baby boy born within 2011, This child has quite unusual coloured eyes, a marking or bit of the eye has a different colour, but nothing negative around sight, just an unusual marking
> 
> I also hear the name of David
> 
> I then see a baby girl born 2013, spirit do not give me a conception date but I feel the birth to be around the summer of 2013 here, and they show this child will be conceived in another country, I feel a hotness to this place, and possible work connection more than a holiday
> So to clarify I feel 2 births ahead for you and wish you every happiness :)

:happydance::happydance:woohoo!!! she sees 2 births ahead that is awesome I'm so glad that she got it all worked out....


----------



## frogger3240

morning ladies,

well I just got my mini pregnancy reading from Gail.....:happydance: and ALOT of the stuff that she has said in this reading is VERY TRUE!! that is soooo wild that she can pick up on this stuff...I hope it does come true its ok if I don't get the twins I will be happy with just 1 more thats fine...



Your Pregnancy Outlook Reading 
By Psychic123uk Dated May 2010

here is some of what Gail has told me through my reading I will not copy it because of her wanting to keep it for private use so that others can't copy it...



a beautiful baby girl coming into your life, I feel the birth of the child to be 2011 before October 2010 spirit give the words ' second chance' so perhaps you felt your family was complete then changed your mind, either way, you have a beautiful baby girl ahead coming into your life



Gosh its sooo wild how this all relates to me what she said about me thinking that my family was complete and others saying no to having more children....


----------



## foxyloxy28

Lovely reading frogger :)


----------



## SmileyShazza

Congratulations to all those who have got their BFPs :happydance: wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.

What are these reading that people are getting from Gail? Does she havea website at all?


----------



## soph77

That is a lovely reading frogger.

Yes I am glad it has been sorted out. 2 babies ahead is certainly exciting, not sure dh is up for 2 though! Maybe once we get the first one he will get all broody and want another. I would love a girl, too much testosterone already at my house!


----------



## Loren

iya girlies, i filld that form in and sent it to jenny renny at 10pm on fri nyt and stil havnt herd bk has it took anybody else this long??xxxxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Maybe you should email her. It took mine 15hrs but I did my reading during the week...Some got theres within 2 hours.

Maybe she does'nt do readings on the weekend... lol But so far she's been right on target lately... Good Luck...


----------



## moonmama

So glad thats all sorted soph and missy! Just got my gail reading! spooky that it gives conception time same as jennyrenny!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

That is Awesome News!! Woohoo... I can't wait to get mine today :)


----------



## Mumtotwoboys

mine was wrong... i was predicted a BFP this cycle and my AF arrived 2 days ago! :shrug:


----------



## strawberry19

wow those gail readings are so lovely!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Mumtotwoboys said:


> mine was wrong... i was predicted a BFP this cycle and my AF arrived 2 days ago! :shrug:

:hugs: I'm so sorry to hear that... Who did your reading? I know that Jenny was off a month... I'm crossing my fingers that next month will be your month sweetie... Damn :witch: BUT I know some Women have had there period and still become pregnant... is it full flood AF or light and spotty?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

soph77 said:


> Missy, gail has replied - see below.
> 
> Hi hun, yes of course I will help with this terrible mix up, I will also refund you both of course, when Im doing alot of reading I work with microsoft word then copy into email and send, so I will see my sent files and see why this happened, I do so many that if I did send the same to many this would be discovered because alot of the ladies from many of the baby center forums are friends or family ect, it will probably be an error in something ive done at sending time, I do appologize , I always say I need a secretary ;)
> Im back in work first thing so will trace both these, read over whats been sent,send a refund over, and re look or re send the one that shouldnt of been sent, if that makes sense :)
> sorry again hun :) xxxx
> I know how important readings are to people but more so a pregnancy one, having originally joined a baby forum myself for ttc reasons not my readings, dont worry hun will sort this for you both :)
> Enjoy the rest of the day xx

She sounds so genuine. I really did relate to mine and I just knew or felt it was for me hehe



Bluebell321 said:


> HI MissyMoo,
> Can you update my entry on the front page? Jenny was a couple of months out, she said July. Gail said it would be before June and she was right. Got my BFP on 21/05/10.
> 
> Thanks

Ok I will update it. And I think CONGRATULATIONS ARE IN ORDER MY DEAR!! HEHE I am excited Gail got you right though. It's a shame we didn't do a Gail one. booooo



soph77 said:


> Missy hun, good news for you - the reading we both go was for you. Thi is what Gail said about it:
> 
> Below is a copy of your reading , was this the one that was sent to you? If you can let me know, I found yours was sent on the 8th of May, and P***** had a reading sent on the 7th, hers began......Tuning in around you and your path I am shown that during recent years, many things personal to you have for some reason had to have been shelved or paused in some way, and a lot of goals, dreams and ambition have had to placed on the back burner throughout parts of your life...........
> If the same reading was sent, then I must of clicked on to send P****** file into your E-Mail and not your saved reading, and I do appologize for this error and have now below sent your original E-Mail. I also noticed oddly when I typed P****** r****** into my email search your E-Mail also came up, which is very strange, hopefully now thats sorted and sorry again for any confusion :)

Its great... Its great that it was a genuine error. My hopes are back up and I am on cloud nine. No longer will I be bleak and lost. For I am found! lol



soph77 said:


> She has also resent me my reading, and rest assured it is very different to yours!
> 
> Below is my reading and I can relate to it much better than your reading Missy!
> 
> Your Psychic Reading Plus Pregnancy Outlook
> by Psychic123uk Dated May 2010
> 
> On opening my links to spirit, I feel that alot of your emotions are very strained at this time and perhaps have been for a while, and at times I feel there is a darkness behind your smile, what I mean by that is you always put on a happy face or disposition, to hide any inner pain I feel you have around you, and need some closure on, I sense alot of spirit around you, but my first link is to a very strong female energy, which I feel is a motherly energy, she comes in around you with white flowers, and those from spirit are always a sign of either forgiveness or peace
> 
> I pick up also some areas of your past having to fight or struggle for what you wanted, around relationship or home, and this not always being easy and perhaps almost giving up on this, but after a stressful line comes a very content one, and although your almost there on this, your not quite, I sense youve had to sacrifice some of your own happiness or wishes in order for longer term happiness to be on your path, if that makes sense, almost having to change your path totally in order to start out on a better path, I feel also youve made some good choices and decisions, but at times wonder if you did the right thing, which alot of us do in life, but spirit really seem to pass on to you, its ok, things happened for a reason and your life had to go down a certain course for you to live this life now and ahead.
> 
> Im also shown alot of movement within your life, which I feel may have just happened, or areas from your past, I feel there is also perhaps alot of change that has been sent your way, rather than change you wanted, I feel this as I pick up you have had to adjust to many of these changes, and spirit pass on you have done this well, sometimes our paths dont always go the way would would of thought, or the way we would of planned, but by dealing with these changes, we learn many valuable lessons, and they make us stronger as a being
> 
> I feel the reason Im shown this around you is that spirit want to make clear although at times these unwanted changes may baffle you, they are showing as actually taking you on a path that may have initially not seemed right for you, or perhaps left you with some disappointments, but when you look at the bigger picture, the overall scope of this path your on now, you can perhaps look back and think, actually yes, I can see why a & b happened, and yes I can see where im heading is actually going to be better for me, I feel this is around love and relationship and that vast improvements and a line of happiness is soon to come in for you, spirit also add you are on the right path, but you have just taken the long way round!
> 
> So I feel this firstly, that what ever direction you may have had to change, will/has taken you you to a path thats right, and also rewarding for you, I have a female energy linking in, which im shown as Grandmother, and she is showing me a pregnancy at a very young age, she doesn't indicate if this female was here, but she shows alot of emotions ups and downs around this and I feel that this pregnancy either led to adoption, or this child was brought up by someone who although was not her biologic mother, became her earth mother in life, and this situation was better for everyone she keeps saying, Im also shown the name of Mary or Marie, possibly Marion, and I feel that 2 sisters connect around this, as she shows me these two young girls earlier in life, holding hands running alot a beach, she gives this to me as a very clear validation, and maybe this is known to you, or you may have to ask about this, the way she gives it to me is that it was done for the best reason with loving intentions
> 
> I feel that there is a male around you, who is also showing alot of change here, and I feel this male is beginning on a journey, not so much one of miles but one of life itself, I feel he will adapt well to the next 18 months, he may have surprised alot of people by his recent choices, and changes, but this male I sense a rainbow of happiness coming to him and those connected with him, I feel again this connects to relationship, and when spirit show me rainbows, and a pot of gold at the end of it, for me its always a sign of immense happiness, sometimes awaited happiness, but happiness that is truly deserved, Im shown alot of blue around this male for some reason, and he is guided very strongly by a male in spirit, who sends a white flower of apology or a sorry in some way to heim, the initial J has importance around him, and I pick up celebrations from 3 areas within the next 18 months to 2 years
> 
> There is a male in spirit who comes in around your partner, I pick this spirit male as 'George' and he is showing your partner will have some risks to take or to take risks around business here, I feel he wants to give him a slight push in order for him to go on further with a business idea or project, he feels it will benefit him if he takes a bigger leap forward even if this involves risk, May 2011 is very highlighted around this so do bare this in mind when that month approaches, it will not just benefit himself, but also family too
> 
> One of you has either felt misunderstood, or is feeling misunderstood, some anger, and frustration shows around your partner, but not directed at you, I sense he cannot get his point across to someone about something important to him, I feel big improvements within October, leading to good news around what ever this is, sadly spirit dont give alot of details, but say whats on his mind around this, will be a positive outcome
> 
> I see that life is about to become very settled for you and alot more relaxed within the mind, Im shown walking boots, and a feeling of feeling free and at peace when walking long distance, something spirit may be encouraging you to do, I also pick up that you are soon or already are changing aspects of the home, either a very large project or restoration, or design aspects which I feel you have a gift for, something around art of design
> 
> Around work or home, I feel a really hectic environment, alot of hustle and bustle comes to me, a very rushed feeling, and I also feel very big changes here, which will please you, spirit want to sit you down, take off your shoes and rub your feet, maybe at times this is how your feeling, there will be more rest time, or free periods, but I dont see work ending in any way, just becoming less stressful for you
> 
> Im now hearing the name of Carol and jane or janie, possibly Jamie
> 
> Do watch out for a few unsettled situations at work or home spirit also pass on to keep yourself focused on your own situation, rather than being dragged into unnecessary situations concerning others
> 
> Im also sensing around you, Your a serious character, and you need structure, you would feel like a fish out of water perhaps doing something unplanned your very determined and disciplined I feel you have had to be, remain focused , although dont neglect those needs to play more, this Grandmother energy tell me you seek certainties in life, and sometimes we just cant always get those you may want things "cast in concrete" she asks you to look back at the 'chance' things that have come into your life, and look back on those to where they have taken you today, I am shown a male who may not always seem to understand or appreciate you, spirit feel he came into your life at the 'right' time and Im shown a rock solid figure of relationship around you here from this ahead
> 
> I get separate family links from the two of you, so possibly children from other partners?, I do feel there is wedding bells within the family and spirit are also showing June/July 2011, and yes I see pregnancy, within this year, either being announced or already in progress, leading to children/personal or family pregnancy, this again shows blue
> 
> Spirit also show me that you are a steadfast character you are tireless, practical, hardworking, intelligent, self-confident, extremely careful, and conscientious person with an iron will to succeed but this may feel masked or lost at the moment, it will return is something spirit shout loudly to me, You have the ability to work hard and the patience to wait for the result. You are trustworthy and are respected for your integrity and hard work. Do you or are you thinking of campaigning around an organization? as I feel this will be very rewarding for you
> 
> I finally see many spirit handing you love, and such alot of flowers, a male who would of been around aviation war planes, or the RAF, a strong smell of smoke is around him also, he shows me that at one point in your life, you have been near the light, ( this is sometimes a near death experience, car accidents, operations, illness) but it was not your time to go, you had so much more to do in life, and still do, the initial A is around this gentleman, and he certainly is that a very calm and charismatic male, who would of had a thinnish mustache in his younger years, he shows me a flag, and sadly im not sure of this flag it has a reddish colour with a green leaf, and I feel that has importance to him, he says May is going to be very important for you around timing and expanding certain aspects of your life, I feel alot of celebration and achievement around that month too, and he leaves with a salute
> 
> Im shown no negatives in a major sense for you long term, and certainly alot more focus, especially around health and the mind,I do pick up that the kidneys or liver may be a weak area, for you, so keep an eye on that you drink plenty and you can rest assured life is working with you in taking you to the direction you wish to be in, wishing you every happiness, just as a close im shown a old house,which I feel you either live in now or have done, and where this house was built on, I feel alot of spirit activity, and connections to royalty from many many years ago, a young female lost her life around these surroundings, which may be well known, and a gentleman connecting to this, sees you as looking similar to her, you may want to check on this
> 
> For 2011 Im picking up a very content feeling in your life, very relaxed and your at a stage by mid June, where all avenues of your path feel rosy , almost like you have reached a landmark where your settled in the life path your on, I see some quite large financial lines with you in an improving way, and a partners job brings opportunity for travel or home movement, possibly self employment too, I feel a very long life line with you, a strong relationship line, and a real positive sticking together come what may, no negatives stick out for any family areas, and see a new home cycle as improving and again happiness of a strong kind within this.
> 
> Your Pregnancy Outlook
> 
> September is strongly being highlighted for you around conception, although I feel this is a month that you would already be pregnant, rather than just finding this out within that month, and I do see some medical procedure in June/July and medical appointments, a male around this will bring alot of good news your way
> 
> I again sense a female from spirit around you, who would of been quite a role model around the family links when she was here on the earth plane, and she gives me a feeling of being a mother is very important to you, and this will be forfilled, she shows your emotions 5 years ago as very strained, so Im not sure if you had some dissapointment around children or perhaps just life in general at this time
> 
> I see 2 children ahead for you, and very clearly a baby boy born within 2011, This child has quite unusual coloured eyes, a marking or bit of the eye has a different colour, but nothing negative around sight, just an unusual marking
> 
> I also hear the name of David
> 
> I then see a baby girl born 2013, spirit do not give me a conception date but I feel the birth to be around the summer of 2013 here, and they show this child will be conceived in another country, I feel a hotness to this place, and possible work connection more than a holiday
> So to clarify I feel 2 births ahead for you and wish you every happiness :)

Wooooo Hooooo! Go Soph you sorted it. How can I thank you enough. It's sooooo exciting and I am SOOOO HAPPY THAT READING WAS FOR ME!!! yay yay yay yay yay wooooohoooooo I told you things had already happened. OMG!!! OMG!!! July is only a few weeks away. I'm gonna get a bun in the oven!!! oh yeah oh yeah.....:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 
Woops sorry lol getting carried away :blush::blush::blush:
Annnnyways I just spend like 60 hours reading your massive big reading and wow....can I ask you, do you relate to most of it? etc etc. I am so interested! It was a genuine error that she made it is so good that she did this. I can understand it too with so many readings. If we are rushing around we do dumb stuff like this. YAY YAY Do I sound happy!! hehe:thumbup::thumbup:



frogger3240 said:


> Bluebell321 said:
> 
> 
> HI MissyMoo,
> Can you update my entry on the front page? Jenny was a couple of months out, she said July. Gail said it would be before June and she was right. Got my BFP on 21/05/10.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> woohoo!!! congratulations...thats awesome another one for Gail!!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> I know you all have said about making another thread for gail and cheri what about just changing the title to this thread making is for **Baby Perdictions** I can help with making a block set that will have in each box like username, baby psychic ID, gender, EDD, and results I would love to do this if you want me to just let me know...Click to expand...

hehe Go Gail! Go Gail....LIKE its YOUR birthday!!! gO GO GO GAIL. We love you Gail! hehe. Frogger???? you could if you wanted to do a Gail thread....psweeeeeze??? :flower:I have my hands full with this one :blush: or I would pzweeeeeze Frogger hehe ...OH go on!! hehe



frogger3240 said:


> morning ladies,
> 
> well I just got my mini pregnancy reading from Gail.....:happydance: and ALOT of the stuff that she has said in this reading is VERY TRUE!! that is soooo wild that she can pick up on this stuff...I hope it does come true its ok if I don't get the twins I will be happy with just 1 more thats fine...
> 
> 
> 
> Your Pregnancy Outlook Reading
> By Psychic123uk Dated May 2010
> 
> 
> 
> Below is your pregnancy outlook
> 
> 
> Linking in around you, I feel you may have recently reached a stage where you became very worried you wont have any more children, or someone may have said not to, Im not sure I just sense a negative around you either coming from yourself or someone else, making you feel quite down, and again worried that no more children will be coming for you
> 
> I sense a very strong connection to a lady spirit side, a P initial here, and she wants to show quite clearly a beautiful baby girl coming into your life, I feel the birth of the child to be 2011, I sense also around conception perhaps not so much medical but I see you taking something daily, or having a daily plan around health, and this will help you in a big way ( sorry spirit dont give too many details on what that is) but something you do on a daily kind of scale, will help
> 
> I see your child with mid light hair to auburny coloured , very petite, and loved if not a little spoiled by all :)
> 
> I feel looking at conception a little harder to predict than other readings, because the spirit lady just seem to want to show the birth, but I do feel it will be before October 2010 here for you
> 
> No negatives, or problems show around conception, and spirit give the words ' second chance' so perhaps you felt your family was complete then changed your mind, either way, you have a beautiful baby girl ahead coming into your life
> 
> Wishing you every happiness :) x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh its sooo wild how this all relates to me what she said about me thinking that my family was complete and others saying no to having more children....

That is an awesome reading. I love the picture on your profile. You look a big family....like the Waltons hehe. A cosy happy family and in a few months you will have possibly 2 additions or 1 petite hair haired spoilt addition hehe :happydance::happydance:



Mumtotwoboys said:


> mine was wrong... i was predicted a BFP this cycle and my AF arrived 2 days ago! :shrug:

Awww so sorry about this I feel sad now because Jenny is in the dog house and I feel bad that I ever started this thread because it seems to be going downhill. But I feel happy about Gail. Damn I should have done a Gail one! damn damn :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

But on saying that Jenny is in the dog house I am being a bit unfair as she did predict July as all the others did. Maybe some people are easier to read than others. Maybe the spirits are confusing for some people. I dunno. But anyway all of my readings (like 8 so far!!!!) all came back saying July! July! July!!!!!! JJJJJJJuly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Wow... Looks like we may be bump buddies afterall MissyMooMoo... IF I'm not already preggo now... :haha:

I'm waiting for my Cheri one tomorrow, and I ordered Gail today... I'm awaiting some good news today... I can't wait... Man this is addicting... So far its a July conception for ALOT of us..


----------



## strawberry19

i should be a june conception but a july bfp!!! if they are all right oh my god im so excited!!!!!!!!!! there are going to be alot of june/july/august conceptions by the looks of it!!!!! a gail thread is awesome i havent seen her get anyone wrong yet???


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Is anyway one SMEP in here or RELAXED approach with all this? I am doing SMEP but more on a RELAXED approach whereas I am not sticking to the every other day from day 8 to :sex: We find it nicer to keep things spontaneous and relaxed and not get all Machine Like lol. Seems we are doing it every 2 or 3 days but I also do CBFM and OPK so when I get LH Surge and High on CBFM I will do that day and the day after etc etc. Might miss a day and then do it another day. But I think leading up to the LH Surge this time,,,,, my OH will have more great :spermy: because it will have been 3 or 4 days or so worth as opposed to just 2. I also am using Preseed and Softcups. I know this is TMI but I was thinking of getting OH to do his duty into a Softcup and just inserting it. haha. That is lazy!!!! hehe

Whats everybody elses approach

Bump bump bump!!! come on let us all know your approach hehe


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Gail said we are having a baby boy. I can just imagine he will be like my OH......lovely lovely awww, I am so happy hehe


----------



## strawberry19

we and oh take the relaxed approach no opk's or temps for us just regular dtd and charting calendar.. mostly because i cant be assed lol and plus its all way confusin and if people can get pregnant all the time then why not just try it how it seems to be working for everyone else!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Wow... Looks like we may be bump buddies afterall MissyMooMoo... IF I'm not already preggo now... :haha:
> 
> I'm waiting for my Cheri one tomorrow, and I ordered Gail today... I'm awaiting some good news today... I can't wait... Man this is addicting... So far its a July conception for ALOT of us..

Yes yes lets!!!

We will be bump buddies!! Deal???? THINK JULY....THINK BABY...JULY!!! BABY BABY, JULY!!! hehe. Feel your baby in your arms, hold your baby and smell your baby. Can you feel your baby? When I think this way I know I will get my baby. Think like this. You can smell your baby if you think this so strongly :flower::flower::flower: Especially the head. Baby heads smell so cute hehe :happydance::happydance:


----------



## strawberry19

MissyMooMoo said:


> Gail said we are having a baby boy. I can just imagine he will be like my OH......lovely lovely awww, I am so happy hehe

gail said boy for me too :) my oh will love that!! i always wanted a girl first but itd be nice for my 2 furture girls that gail has predicted to have an older brother


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

strawberry19 said:


> i should be a june conception but a july bfp!!! if they are all right oh my god im so excited!!!!!!!!!! there are going to be alot of june/july/august conceptions by the looks of it!!!!! a gail thread is awesome i havent seen her get anyone wrong yet???

I'm so getting one now... Heading to the bank to deposit some cash :haha:
I'm hooked...

Here was my reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of August from a cycle that begins the end of July/beginning of August. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of May 2011 - specific reference to the 3rd and 12th. 

I was told by Serenity A Boy August BFP... Jenny a Girl... I was told TWINS by my psychic friend Gloria... Guess we'll see...

I get Cheri's reading tomorrow, hell its been 2 weeks... she must be a busy bee... Maybe I should wait to see what she says and go from there... save me some money that way... hehe

There is going to be ALOT of conceiving going on in June/July... :haha:

Good Luck Ladies... I hope there right :)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

MissyMooMoo said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Wow... Looks like we may be bump buddies afterall MissyMooMoo... IF I'm not already preggo now... :haha:
> 
> I'm waiting for my Cheri one tomorrow, and I ordered Gail today... I'm awaiting some good news today... I can't wait... Man this is addicting... So far its a July conception for ALOT of us..
> 
> Yes yes lets!!!
> 
> We will be bump buddies!! Deal???? THINK JULY....THINK BABY...JULY!!! BABY BABY, JULY!!! hehe. Feel your baby in your arms, hold your baby and smell your baby. Can you feel your baby? When I think this way I know I will get my baby. Think like this. You can smell your baby if you think this so strongly :flower::flower::flower: Especially the head. Baby heads smell so cute hehe :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...


Awww Missy I got goosebumps when I read that and I'm tearing up :cry: ... This is something that I have dreamed of since I was a lil girl... I pray we all conceive in July... I would love to have you as a bump buddy... The more the merrier I say... thank you... You have just made my whole week ;)


----------



## strawberry19

serenity told me a boy jenny told me a boy gail told me a boy and cheri told me a girl but saw a boy aswell didnt know whether she was to interpret that as twins or a boy following shortly after the first girl.. but gail said il have a boy then a girl shortly after then a girl in 2016 a few years later!! .. weird but they all got the same month so im taking that as a good thing x


----------



## Navy2mom

How long dose it take to get your reading? I just ordered my Jenny Reading.


----------



## strawberry19

i had mine in 2 hours but can tak upto 48 i think x


----------



## mushmouth

I ordered my jenny Reading st 10am and recieved it by 12 noon the next day


----------



## MissyMooMoo

strawberry19 said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Gail said we are having a baby boy. I can just imagine he will be like my OH......lovely lovely awww, I am so happy hehe
> 
> gail said boy for me too :) my oh will love that!! i always wanted a girl first but itd be nice for my 2 furture girls that gail has predicted to have an older brotherClick to expand...




strawberry19 said:


> serenity told me a boy jenny told me a boy gail told me a boy and cheri told me a girl but saw a boy aswell didnt know whether she was to interpret that as twins or a boy following shortly after the first girl.. but gail said il have a boy then a girl shortly after then a girl in 2016 a few years later!! .. weird but they all got the same month so im taking that as a good thing x

Yes they all told me the same month too! hehe


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hopin&Prayin said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Wow... Looks like we may be bump buddies afterall MissyMooMoo... IF I'm not already preggo now... :haha:
> 
> I'm waiting for my Cheri one tomorrow, and I ordered Gail today... I'm awaiting some good news today... I can't wait... Man this is addicting... So far its a July conception for ALOT of us..
> 
> Yes yes lets!!!
> 
> We will be bump buddies!! Deal???? THINK JULY....THINK BABY...JULY!!! BABY BABY, JULY!!! hehe. Feel your baby in your arms, hold your baby and smell your baby. Can you feel your baby? When I think this way I know I will get my baby. Think like this. You can smell your baby if you think this so strongly :flower::flower::flower: Especially the head. Baby heads smell so cute hehe :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awww Missy I got goosebumps when I read that and I'm tearing up :cry: ... This is something that I have dreamed of since I was a lil girl... I pray we all conceive in July... I would love to have you as a bump buddy... The more the merrier I say... thank you... You have just made my whole week ;)Click to expand...

I am glad I have made you smile and that tear I hope was happiness. I think it was. Lets all be positive together!! x


----------



## strawberry19

wahey i really do hope everyone gets their bfps!!!! i want to see lots of lines!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

MissyMooMoo said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Wow... Looks like we may be bump buddies afterall MissyMooMoo... IF I'm not already preggo now... :haha:
> 
> I'm waiting for my Cheri one tomorrow, and I ordered Gail today... I'm awaiting some good news today... I can't wait... Man this is addicting... So far its a July conception for ALOT of us..
> 
> Yes yes lets!!!
> 
> We will be bump buddies!! Deal???? THINK JULY....THINK BABY...JULY!!! BABY BABY, JULY!!! hehe. Feel your baby in your arms, hold your baby and smell your baby. Can you feel your baby? When I think this way I know I will get my baby. Think like this. You can smell your baby if you think this so strongly :flower::flower::flower: Especially the head. Baby heads smell so cute hehe :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awww Missy I got goosebumps when I read that and I'm tearing up :cry: ... This is something that I have dreamed of since I was a lil girl... I pray we all conceive in July... I would love to have you as a bump buddy... The more the merrier I say... thank you... You have just made my whole week ;)Click to expand...
> 
> I am glad I have made you smile and that tear I hope was happiness. I think it was. Lets all be positive together!! xClick to expand...


YES!! and Thank you... and yes it was a tear of happiness... I'm gonna keep this PMA going for EVERYONE... Lets do this!! 

I don't know what to think about all the different readings I got... GRRR I guess we'll see ;)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Accepting bump buddy applications hehe x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Yeah I put that on my signature the other day... I want to add names but I don't want to jinx anyone lol


----------



## strawberry19

haha i noticed that!!! geez im sorta glad im not pregnant yet in this heat!! i dont think id cope lol!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

OH My I know... I just came back from the bank and I had the AC Cranked... :haha:


----------



## strawberry19

dont blame you ive had it on all day at work the poor kiddies been right grouchy bunch today!! haha back from the banke eh whys that so you can order a gail reading lol


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

How did you know... :haha: YES... I'm waiting for her as we speak... hehehe

I had some pain in the belly button for a sec.. what is that?


----------



## strawberry19

oooh hehe knew you wouldnt be able to resist i do love seeing gails readings they are really good :) lets just hope ours are right!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

OH PLEASE PLEASE BE RIGHT... IF I'm NOT pregnant Now... :haha: Its been a weird 2 weeks... I think I'm gonna hold off to test, gonna wait or try to till next week maybe I'll make Tuesday the 1st my official testing day... then I can wait a few days to see if that ugly fat ass :witch: decides to show, but I dont' think she will this time... :haha:


----------



## strawberry19

ooh i hope she doesnt :)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

MEEE TOO... O M G!! I sent in for a conception reading early this morning from Gail and I did the wrong one, she emailed me and told me that it was a lil more so I said I would pay the difference for the right one and I was only a mere .51 cents... Can you believe it... OMG... Her reading had better be good and right after that... Paypal is going to charge me for that lil .51 GRRRRRRRR.... Some people these days... :haha:


----------



## strawberry19

oh god haha im sure itl be worth it :) she seesm to pick up a few things outside of pregnancy with some people!! she did with me


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey, thought i updated but i must have forgot AF got me soo Jenny Was WRONG!!! ...


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

AWWW I'm Soo Sorry... :hug:

Yeah It better be good and full of details... I'll post it up as soon as I get it.. ;)


----------



## strawberry19

sorry hunni :(

yeah cant wait to see it fingers crossed


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

still not got mine yet, i know it says up to 48 hours but i still keep checking every 5 mins :rofl:

thinking of ordering one off gail too, how long did hers take to arrive??


----------



## foxyloxy28

My Gail reading was received really quickly :D Only took a couple of hours.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Wow... Foxy that is Awesome... I hope I get mine soon...
We'll see ;) I hear she is right on target and more input on a personal level... I get my Cheri reading tomorrow WOOT WOOT... 

Well I have to go for now... Be back on later tonight, if not tomorrow morning!

thanks for the convo ladies.. :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Aww sorry the fat ass :witch: got ya Missx :hugs:

Hey Hopin - have you had a spell cast from The Real Green witch yet? She has some great write ups and feedback on ebay ..... I have her Fertility Bracelet on!!! hehe:thumbup:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh Hopin - Can you let us know what your Cheri reading is. I can send you mine. Here it is:

CHERI&#8217;S READING

Hi Pamela

Thank you for being patient with me while I got back to your reading.

I am seeing you guys with a boy and they relate him to JUNE so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in.

They show him as someone who is always good with music, is going to love to play instruments and I am seeing him playing the guitar. When he&#8217;s around 11, there are a few boys that he likes to &#8220;jam&#8221; with that are in the neighbourhood and they all come over and play. I think that it takes a while before they actually start to sound really good but after a while it&#8217;s actually quite enjoyable.

Your son is good with people. You are going to actually really trust his judgement in regards to the type of people he becomes friends with. They tend to all hang out playing video games, or even playing sports. Usually something like baseball or football and usually allowing their group of female friends to play as well. I am seeing your son feeling confident and natural with the girls. Not someone who is usually shy or afraid to talk to anyone and is often the one that people are a bit jealous about in this fashion.

He&#8217;s always good with being active, definitely not a couch potato and is defiantly going to try many things. They show him taking a form of martial arts and actually getting a more advanced than most people take it.

When it comes to career paths, they show him linked to working with electronics.

When it comes to marriage I am seeing him closer to 22. They will have one girl and one boy of their own,.
Let me know if you have any questions
Best Wishes
Cheri

The very weird thing here is that this sounds like a Mini Version of my OH!!! When I read it to him he got goosebumps!!

Anyways I'm tired out and going to my bed to cuddle up to my lovely cuddly OH. mmmmmm. No bd tonight....Just cuddles....mmmmm How I love this man!!

Night ladies and god bless x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh BTW if Cheri is right I should conceive THIS cycle! lol. Although the others say June/July so I have it in mind it may happen this time but if not its not the end of the world as it will happen next time. But one of the psychics told me not to take the Month too seriously because remember "they do not have clocks in heaven". 

So it may be out a month or two...Remember this girls!!! Have faith x


----------



## strawberry19

hun funny you should say that when cheri predicted me a girl is sounded like amini me and everything id like my daughter to be!!! hehe i have fingers and toes crossed for everyone i really do x


----------



## faerieprozac

Excuse my attitude (having an awful day) but I got my reading and posted it on here quite a few days ago but was completely ignored...

""Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 3rd and 8th.""

:|

Glad the gail thing got sorted out...

Ignored as in, it didn't get added to the front page. :(


----------



## MissyMooMoo

So sorry this thread gets hectic adding now


----------



## MissyMooMoo

faerieprozac said:


> Excuse my attitude (having an awful day) but I got my reading and posted it on here quite a few days ago but was completely ignored...
> 
> ""Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 3rd and 8th.""
> 
> :|
> 
> Glad the gail thing got sorted out...
> 
> Ignored as in, it didn't get added to the front page. :(

I am adding now hun so sorry :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## faerieprozac

Like I said ignore my attitude, having an awful day because I have no one who'll listen to me, so noticing I was the only p[erson left out kinda added to that feeling... lol. Don't know why I still post on this board really :S 

I'm usually much nicer than this, honestly. :(


----------



## faerieprozac

MissyMooMoo said:


> faerieprozac said:
> 
> 
> Excuse my attitude (having an awful day) but I got my reading and posted it on here quite a few days ago but was completely ignored...
> 
> ""Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 3rd and 8th.""
> 
> :|
> 
> Glad the gail thing got sorted out...
> 
> Ignored as in, it didn't get added to the front page. :(
> 
> I am adding now hun so sorry :thumbup::thumbup:Click to expand...

thank you.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awww sorry about your awful day. We will all listen to you. xx 
I have to go sleep now my eyes are killing me but the ladies on this thread are lovely....lovely ladies and we have a laugh and me give each other hope and I hope you will come back and chat to us. Sorry I have to go bed. My eyes start hurting when I get tired. lol xxx

Night night:flower::flower::flower::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tasha1982

Username: Tasha1982

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that begins in April (though, there is the possibility this if for this year, I feel more strongly that the pregnancy takes place this time next year). The pregnancy shows a twins - identical twin boys....and their EDD looks to be around the 2nd of February, with a birth taking place around the 18th of January.

BFP Date: BFP ON 22.05.10 JENNY DID NOT PREDICT ACCURATELY HERE

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!



Sweety Jenny did predict accurately for me.
She got my EDD right as well.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies,

Well just catching up on this thread and looks like theres a busy few months coming up for olde Mr Stork he he he!

Heres my rundown so far:

GAIL SAYS:

Linking in around you, I feel that you have a very strong link from a lady in spirit (I THINK THIS IS MY NANA WHO WE LOST IN DECEMBER 2009!) who comes in around you showing a baby girl with your next pregnancy, and she also shows 4children within your life time

I am shown conception for June/July 2010 and a 2011 Birth

I feel you have a very content path and show alot of happiness around children and home life a lovely relationship path and a very strong home life path, alot of contentment shows around your path in general

I see 2013 as very prominent around conception and pregnancy again, and feel a multi birth with this, as spirit dont give me the date although I see 2014 for this possibly summer and see these two children as boys

JENNY SAYS:

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the end of July/beginning of August from a cycle that begins in July. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of April 2011 - specific reference to the 11th and the 25th of March 2011.

MY PSYCHIC LADY SAYS:

Conception this year and birth by end of april 2011 (she asked me to return for another reading at end of april 2011!). I wont find out I am preggers straight away as I will go to drs with a problem and I will think I know what is wrong with me and tests will be carried out but I will be wrong and I will be pregnant! I PERSONALLY THINK THIS IS HILARIOUS ME BEEN A POAS ADDICT AND ALL! We will have another son who will be our last child! 

MY THOUGHTS ON ALL OF THIS!

I EXPECT A BOY (MY DH IS ONE OF 6 AND BOTH CHILDREN BORN OF THE 6 ARE BOTH BOYS.....ONE BEEN OUR DS!) WE PLAN ON #2 BEEN OUR LAST CHILD ?TWINS NOT SURE IF I BELEIVE THIS! I AM PREDICTED JUNE/JULY FOR MY BFP AND AF ARRIVES AROUND BEGINNING OF MONTH SO THIS COULD EXPLAIN CROSS OVER OF MONTHS (I AM A POAS ADDICT SO I MIGHT DETECT BFP BEFORE AF ACTUALLY DUE???) HOWEVER AUGUST IS A LITTLE LATER THAN THE JUNE PREDICTION BUT IF MY PSYCHIC LADY IS RIGHT AND I DONT FIND OUT STRIAGHT AWAY THIS COULD BE WHY? ALL MY EDD ARE GIVEN AS MARCH/APRIL SO THAT MEANS MY BFP MUST BE ON ITS WAY!

ALL IN ALL ITS LOOKING POSITIVE FOR ME AND NEARLY EVERY OTHER LADY ON THIS THREAD IT SEEMS THAT OVER THE NEXT FEW MONTHS WE WILL ALL GET OUR BFPS!

BRING IT ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mumoffive

Well my Jenny reading was for a girl and bfp in July.
My Gail reading was for a girl and bfp Sept/Oct...a big difference in mnths really.


----------



## strawberry19

hmm that is a big difference hope one of them are right for you hun x


----------



## frogger3240

hey ladies I got the ok to start a new thread for Cheri, gail and others baby perdictions from MissyMooMoo that created this thread for Jenny perdictions so I hope you all will join there also I will be making a chart to keep up with the results on there also....:happydance::happydance:

here is the name of the new thread...

**Baby Perdictions** ((Cheri * Gail * Others))


----------



## frogger3240

faerieprozac said:


> Like I said ignore my attitude, having an awful day because I have no one who'll listen to me, so noticing I was the only p[erson left out kinda added to that feeling... lol. Don't know why I still post on this board really :S
> 
> I'm usually much nicer than this, honestly. :(

:hugs:


----------



## Sumaspikey

Jenny Renny was wrong for me, I'm afraid - she predicted BFP this month, EDD February - well I highly doubt that's going to happen as the witch has well and truly arrived! 
:cry:
So, not only do I have the disappointment of not being pregnant, I now get to bleed for 3 days - oh joy!


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hugs: Sorry Suma


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Sumaspikey said:


> Jenny Renny was wrong for me, I'm afraid - she predicted BFP this month, EDD February - well I highly doubt that's going to happen as the witch has well and truly arrived!
> :cry:
> So, not only do I have the disappointment of not being pregnant, I now get to bleed for 3 days - oh joy!

So sorry suma:hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I'm really worried :-( I just checked my cm and it has jelly like mucus blood there. I am on cd12 so very concerned. I had AF cd1 and cd2 and it was like a massive gush with servere cramps. It was so fast that my pj bottoms were covered in blood in morning. Then it was over and done with. Never had a AF so fast and painful! Then from around CD6 started to notice I was getting EWCM and LOTS OF IT. That lasted until CD10. Now I check my cervix on CD12 and I am getting this jelly like mucus which definately has pinky blood in it. I also have cramping very very low down (just on my pubic bone that doesn't feel like AF) My cervix very closed and smaller than usual. Am I ill? I think I will book in to the doctors and get myself a check up. :-( Very very worried please help :-(


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Do you think its the acupuncture or the vits or something?


----------



## kimbobaloobob

keping an eye on this :)


----------



## mushmouth

missymoo - have you tried a HPT?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I haven't ovulated yet though. Use CBFM. I think it may be just irritation from when we :sex: lol. I will see how it goes. Or maybe it is spotting as ovulation approaches. hmmmm


----------



## mushmouth

I meant for last cycle really :S strange one!


----------



## cakecustard

Here is my reading took 24hrs to get it

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins the start of June. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 9th and 19th.

I cant see it myself as i dont go full term and have been told by numerous consultants that i never will. Found it really good fun though :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

The weird thing is this....after I had that short 2 day af I did do a HPT which was negative. So I presumed naaaa. But my bbs have been as sore as hell right from my last cycle Ov and still are now! Especially around the sides oh and my nipples were itchy and hot and really hurt when I touched them for a long time, the nipple thing has died down now but the bb thing has just stayed. Hey feel heavy and sore all around the edges/sides hmmmmm and I do keep getting cramping low down. Not like AF. 

Last cycle was weird really cos my bb usually don't hurt from Ov they are usually just normal, then they hurt just 7 days before I get AF. But as I say they hurt from ov and are still hurting and sore now :-(


----------



## lilfrog01

i love this thread!!!:happydance:
i'm not due my bfp until july according to jenny but i'm hoping she's wrong and i get it in june. :thumbup:
i cant wait to see how many of us june/july predictions come true!!
i think i'm gonna have to do a gail reading this friday when dh gets paid. i'm curious now to see what she says!:headspin:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I never get spotting before ov tho :-(


----------



## MissyMooMoo

lilfrog01 said:


> i love this thread!!!:happydance:
> i'm not due my bfp until july according to jenny but i'm hoping she's wrong and i get it in june. :thumbup:
> i cant wait to see how many of us june/july predictions come true!!
> i think i'm gonna have to do a gail reading this friday when dh gets paid. i'm curious now to see what she says!:headspin:

Yes I love Gails reading xx You must get one hehe:thumbup:


----------



## faerieprozac

Can someone send me the link for gail please?


----------



## mushmouth

missymoo - does sound an odd one - and I know when I went to the MW with my BFP she asked "when was your last period... and was that a full normal period? it wasnt extra short or light etc?" 

I've seen a few girls on here get BFNs for weeks and weeks into the pregnancy... not saying thats what it is... just something to bare in mind...


----------



## 4magpies

We are just NTNP but Ive had one done for fun. Just waiting for it to arrive in my inbox. Will update when I get it.

xxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Mushmouth - Ok I had started to wonder because of my bb lol. I think I will test again tomorrow morning just to make sure lol 

Faer - https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Psychic-Read...aphysical_New_Age&hash=item27b14ec2b9&afsrc=1


----------



## mushmouth

lol, okies... let us know how you get on!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

GRRRRRRRRRRR My Gail reading was WAYYYY OFFF... She said a September conception with a 2011 birth of a baby girl for Me, that she keeps seeing a lovely decorated nursery in PINK!! Imagine that... HAHA 
PINK is my favorite color, hot pink though... hehehe

Then in 2014 NOPE NOT GONNA HAPPEN I'll be 45 So I know this one is a Joke... :haha: A birth of a baby boy, the month of June and the letter J will be relevant around this child or to this child. My OH name is John.. :haha: Whaaat... I don't believe this one... Everyone else says a BFP in August and conceive in July... and I'm to have TWINS... Pfft... whatever... :haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

lol its only 28 days out lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

i mean for bfp......only ickle bit of time lol


----------



## LuvMyBoys

Well ladies, I just want you all to know that Jenny Renny was wrong for me. SO WRONG!!!!!

I didn't add my reading here because it was so depressing. Jenny said I would conceive in April of 2011 with a baby boy in December or January of 2012. 

Well.... GUESS WHAT LADIES??? : BFP : this morning at 16dpo. Looks like Jenny was about a year off. No biggie. (Sorry for my sarcasm, but I think she's a scam)

Anyways, I just want to tell all the ladies who got a prolonged conception date from Jenny that there is still hope!!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thank you for letting us know, We all need something to look forward too, Hope is all we have :)

Well sorry Jenny was way off, its really for entertainment purposes only really, but I know I'd be upset too, glad you got your BFP hun Congrats... I'm not so happy with my reading with Gail either :( I have noticed that Jenny has been off here quite a few times lately....

Missy I'm bout to scream, I want to be NOW... :haha: I'm tired of all this nausea GRRRR, in time we shall see :)


----------



## strawberry19

oohhh congratultions hun!!!


----------



## strawberry19

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Well sorry Jenny was way off, its really for entertainment purposes only really, but I know I'd be upset too, glad you got your BFP hun Congrats... I'm not so happy with my reading with Cheri either :( I have noticed that she has been off here quite a few times lately....
> 
> Missy I'm bout to scream, I want to be NOW... :haha: I guess we'll see...

my cheri reading was only one to say a girl then the birth of a boy shortly after maybe twins.. higly doubt it the way she desribed my daughter sounded like a mini me but i have it in my head that i will have a boy first always have done!! jenny and gail are along the same lines for me x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

It can be upsetting and discouraging... Like I'm gonna have a boy when I'm 45 Yeah Right... Not gonna happen... Atleast Jenny and Gail did say girl (matched) on that... 
With all this nausea and being tired with everything else that has happened, They both may be way off... lol

I'm supposed to get my Cheri reading today, have'nt heard a word, I emailed her... still waiting GRRR THIS one is the one I want to know about... I hear she's really good ;) You'd think after doing 4 readings they would be the same, who knows, I'm done with readings...


----------



## foxyloxy28

:yipee: congrats luvmyboys happy and healthy 9 months to you :D

Hopin - I wouldn't rule out having a baby at 45 (unless of course you have medical reasons which mean you won't) I know quite a few ladies who've had babies well into their 40's :)


----------



## broodymum

hi missy can you add me please ive just got my reading and it will be interesting as i seen a psychic on friday last week who says i will be having a girl!

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - around the 7th and birth previous to that - the 14th of February 2011 is shown.

ill let you know if i get a bfp after i see if the witch turns up this weekend :)


----------



## schnoodle

hi lovey, jenny was wrong for me. af got me. x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

foxyloxy28 said:


> :yipee: congrats luvmyboys happy and healthy 9 months to you :D
> 
> Hopin - I wouldn't rule out having a baby at 45 (unless of course you have medical reasons which mean you won't) I know quite a few ladies who've had babies well into their 40's :)

Thanks Foxyloxy I know its just soo far fetched...lol


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hugs: sorry she got you schnoodle


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awww sorry snoodles :hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Damn :witch: So Sorry Schnoodles :hugs: I hate to hear that.. Just look forward to next month ;) :sex: :sex: :sex: :haha:


----------



## Beccaface

Sam, you WILL get your BFP <3
My little babs.

Anyone get a reading for June?
x


----------



## strawberry19

meeeee all 3 of mine said june jenny said from a cycle that starts around the 1st.. mine should start the 2nd and end just before july begins so my bfp should be from a cycle that starts in june but i find out in july so cheri would still be right as she said july for conception month, birth month or the month you find out in woop im excited!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies,

Well am cd21 today and decided to do a hpt just for the heck of it and of course BFN! Whilst I was there decided to do an opk as well (oh the joys of poas addiction!) as still not got a + on an opk this month, lord knows why I thought an hpt might be + but av been feeling really strange and wishful thinking thought might get BFP from last cycle he he he ....... if only! BUT the good news is my opk line is getting darker by the day and almostly nearly a + (and it was about the 12th pee of the day and I only held for about one and half hours!) reckon I am due to ov any day now! Or could be as we speak due to dilutation of pee!


----------



## broodymum

she said id get mine in june from a may cycle im due af on saturday so ill let you know :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I will catch up soon. x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

heres mine

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 2nd and 5th.

Jennifer

:happydance:


----------



## Linny

Hello, jus popped in to say Jenny got me right! Got my BFP yesterday and she said May!!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

:yipee: Congrats Linny


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

congratulationsxxx


----------



## Linny

Awwww thank you both, still in shock!!!


----------



## strawberry19

yay just what we needed to see!!! at least jenny isnt getting them all wrong lol!! hopefully the corrects will override the incorrects!! congratulations hun :)


----------



## Linny

Well what else is strange is she said my EDD is ref to feb 1st or 11th and I've just put my EDD in and it came up with Feb 1st!!

Weird! Maybe just a coincidence but i was on my 12th cycle of TTC so was rapidly losing hope!! GL girls, hope she gets yours right xx


----------



## strawberry19

so happy for you hun x


----------



## 4magpies

Congrats! When did you have your reading done? Im waiting for mine to turn up!

xxx


----------



## Linny

Thanks, I had mine done about three or four weeks ago! FX'd for you hun x x


----------



## brillbride

hi girls as some of you may know i had a 6 week MC 2 days ago--Jenny predicted June--but i found out on the 5th of may that i was pregnant from a cycle in April

anyhow im hoping that Jenny might still be right and to top it off I received another reading from an excellent psychic saying JUNE-- so as soon as I stop bleeding we are going to start TTC ASAP and I cant wait..Havent BD in soo long now as was afraid of MC!!


just keeping u all informed and a big hi to Missy moo!!!:baby::baby::baby:xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hugs: So sorry to hear of your loss. Hope you get that sticky June beanie :)


----------



## brillbride

foxyloxy28 said:


> :hugs: So sorry to hear of your loss. Hope you get that sticky June beanie :)

yes foxy loxy it was actually cheri who also said June

anyhow looking at your signature--i hope u get ur MAY BFP!!!:thumbup::happydance:x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Congrats Linny :happydance: 

Sorry to hear about your mc brillbride :hugs: Great PMA girlie, you'll get the BPF in June... I've had so many reading and everyone says when I conceive is months apart... With me being warm the last 6 days now, I'm thinking I could be right now... Too scared to test, last time I don't remember being this warm though... :haha: GRRRR


----------



## frogger3240

brillbride said:


> hi girls as some of you may know i had a 6 week MC 2 days ago--Jenny predicted June--but i found out on the 5th of may that i was pregnant from a cycle in April
> 
> anyhow im hoping that Jenny might still be right and to top it off I received another reading from an excellent psychic saying JUNE-- so as soon as I stop bleeding we are going to start TTC ASAP and I cant wait..Havent BD in soo long now as was afraid of MC!!
> 
> 
> just keeping u all informed and a big hi to Missy moo!!!:baby::baby::baby:xx

I'm sooo sorry about your loss hun..


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey ladies

Here is my cheri prediction

Thanks for being patient with me while I got back to your reading I am seeing you with a Girl and they relate her to MAY so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in.

So, same month and gender as Jenny and Gail has predicted a BFP by July (although she says boy).


----------



## MissyMooMoo

LuvMyBoys said:


> Well ladies, I just want you all to know that Jenny Renny was wrong for me. SO WRONG!!!!!
> 
> I didn't add my reading here because it was so depressing. Jenny said I would conceive in April of 2011 with a baby boy in December or January of 2012.
> 
> Well.... GUESS WHAT LADIES??? : BFP : this morning at 16dpo. Looks like Jenny was about a year off. No biggie. (Sorry for my sarcasm, but I think she's a scam)
> 
> Anyways, I just want to tell all the ladies who got a prolonged conception date from Jenny that there is still hope!!!

Wonderful news x congrats!!! :thumbup::baby:



broodymum said:


> hi missy can you add me please ive just got my reading and it will be interesting as i seen a psychic on friday last week who says i will be having a girl!
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - around the 7th and birth previous to that - the 14th of February 2011 is shown.
> 
> ill let you know if i get a bfp after i see if the witch turns up this weekend :)

What month did the other psychic say? I WILL ADD U BTW :flower:



schnoodle said:


> hi lovey, jenny was wrong for me. af got me. x

awww so sorry bless u :hugs:



Pinksnowball said:


> heres mine
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 2nd and 5th.
> 
> Jennifer
> 
> :happydance:


Ok my lovely will add u to chart now x :thumbup:



Linny said:


> Hello, jus popped in to say Jenny got me right! Got my BFP yesterday and she said May!!!

Hey hey I can see some celebrations in your family girlie! hehe amazing and lovely news (AFTER 12 MONTHS TOO WOW):baby::baby:



foxyloxy28 said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Here is my cheri prediction
> 
> Thanks for being patient with me while I got back to your reading I am seeing you with a Girl and they relate her to MAY so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in.
> 
> So, same month and gender as Jenny and Gail has predicted a BFP by July (although she says boy).

Oh my goodness this means that your gonna conceive THIS VERY MONTH!! have you bd a lot hehe :thumbup::flower:


----------



## broodymum

hiya the other psychic i saw didnt commit to when he said theres a little girl waiting in the wings for you wasnt sure what in the wings meant but accepted it. i also had 2 readings last year and one said a boy by july this year and one said pregnant with a girl by the end of the year. then i had a passing comment by someone who says they are psychic who says im pregnant with twins now haha someone has to be right sometime :flower:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Was the psychic well known. I had one with 2 Kent women who were excellent and yesterday I had one with the Maidstone lady who has great reputation and said stuff about my lovely OH about his mum and his nan that was VERY ACCURATE. She sees I will be pregnant within 8 months. x I also have had a reading of John Starkey but he was no good. I got angry with his reading. It was like he was reading off a script. He also has no testamonials so it figures! hes crap lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Brillbride - Hey you! Hi there and yes yes keep up the PMA you will get your bfp in June like Jenny said. xxxxxx:flower::flower::flower::happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## foxyloxy28

:haha: yes, I think we covered the bd! Just about. My chart is also different to all my previous cycles....... so maybe.......

Watch this space........................... :rofl:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I hope so you nawty lil foxy hehe


----------



## Maybe-Baby

Has anyone had a reading from Sandra Gibbs? she was reccomended to me and i have been intouch with here the last few days her readings are £3 she has great feedback and a lovely web site she is just in general a lovely person. She picked up on a lot off things for me and she sees Nov/Dec a bfp for me which could not be better as we have put off ttc for a little while.
here is my reading from her.

Ok what i feel i'm going to do here is give you what i pick up on generally , and then chose 3 cards to see where things are going for you both.

i want to mention utter frustration in a sense, also desperation in some senses, not in a bad way, just that you are very very desperate and ready now to have a baby, more that ready i feel , i want to mention where you have not to write things off and never should always keep up the positivity and know that there are ways around things. I want to mention you looking for information linked to the inns and outs of something, i feel you have both been looking in to things deeper in a sense, to see what you can do to help things move forwards as well, i want to mention sperm testing, now i'm not a doctor or anything , but i feel that this is something you have done or will to rule things out , although i don't see any issues there , i want to say where i feel more drawn to you , although i don't feel is a medical condition, again i'm not a doctor i have to state, but i feel that its more down to stress with you , tension around your head area i feel as well, and i also want to mention a dodgy stomach in a sense, some unsettlement there as well, i want to mention that things run around your head a lot you always have thing on your mind, and the baby part is at the fore front , i feel that you have to put it on the back burner in a sense, don't spend too much time worrying, although its hard, but i feel when it comes down to you and your partner spending time together trying for a baby you have to concentrate on you both , clear your mind, have fun , relax, and don't think of things as i job or to get a certain result, i feel you have to take some of the pressure off of yourself, don't blame yourself for things not happening as fast as you want.ok i want to mention the months of november / december , i want to mention that i feel drawn to a baby boy with you , dark haired

The first card i have chosen is The dragons duel 
This is showing me where you battle with yourself alot , alot of inner conflict , and blaming yourself is what i keep picking up, i want to mention where you have to move away from that in a sense.Ok i also want to mention a choice that you may have to make, now i don't feel this is negative but i feel its linked to baby.

The second card is The ice queen
This is showing me where you bottle alot up, i feel that you keep alot inside, i want to also mention thoughts or ideas you have had about other options linked to children that you haven't talked about but have though about in some senses, i want to say that you have alot of love to give a child and you will most definitely have that chance.

The last card is The diamond Dreamer
This is showing me where you will be prosperous but its true wealth , not in a material sense, but more in a natural sense, i feel you will be very very happy soon, as i want to say that things have been getting you pretty down recently and you are just looking for help and reassurance now which you will have.


----------



## joyjumper

Hello all

I thought you may like to add my Jenny reading and outcome to the charts. I had a reading about two weeks ago which said:

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 1st and 6th.

Well, Jenny was only 1 day out as my cycle started on the last day of April (not May) and I've now got a BFP!


----------



## brillbride

joyjumper--congrats --fab news

hi missy moo--yea im totally keeping up the PMA!!xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh wow where is she found?


----------



## foxyloxy28

:yipee: Joyjumper - congrats

Jenny wasn't out by much :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

joyjumper said:


> Hello all
> 
> I thought you may like to add my Jenny reading and outcome to the charts. I had a reading about two weeks ago which said:
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 1st and 6th.
> 
> Well, Jenny was only 1 day out as my cycle started on the last day of April (not May) and I've now got a BFP!

Oh how cool is that!!! Adding now on the double and CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :baby::baby::baby:



brillbride said:


> joyjumper--congrats --fab news
> 
> hi missy moo--yea im totally keeping up the PMA!!xx

Me too Brillbride :hugs:


----------



## broodymum

hiya i seen the acora last year but not a lot came true that he said. then i seen steve holbrook last week he was amazing he knew loads of stuff that even my fiance didnt know. so fingers crossed one of them has it right and i get my angel soon. i am due af anytime


----------



## 4magpies

My reading still hasnt turned up. Getting bored of waiting!

xxx


----------



## mushmouth

Mags when did you ask for it? Mine took 26 hrs, I was checking my email every 5 mins!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Congrats Joyjumper :happydance:

I finally got my reading from Cheri, man its a long one too, only thing is what she predicts she is not sure if its conception of this May or born in May GRRR and from the way things have been I think I am now... "crossing fingers" She says a BOY!! like Jenny said.. Every one else said a Girl :( my gf said TWINS a Boy and Girl

They show you with a BOY and they relate him to MAY so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in. :happydance: even though I've been told a GIRL... GRRR Guess we'll see, Now I'm more terrified to take a HPT now!!


----------



## 4magpies

mushmouth said:


> Mags when did you ask for it? Mine took 26 hrs, I was checking my email every 5 mins!

23.15 hours ago! Haha. Im like that... I bet it comes and gives some rediculous in the future date then I will be gutted!

xxx


----------



## mushmouth

or it'll be like mine and say "now" when its not really going to happen now is it??? atleast one in the future gives you something to look forward to!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I got mine in April and it said July lol


----------



## mushmouth

how're you feeling today missymoo?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh I feel really happy today and positive thanks. How about you? xx You ok?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Anyway Mushmouth how can you be certain it won't happen now? x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I was told July too, thats why I'm all confuzzeled... lol

Great PMA Missymoomoo glad your doing well :)


----------



## mushmouth

I'm not too bad!

I'm not ceeeeeeertain, its a teeny bit possible I suppose... but I've not had my first AF, and hubby has been pulling out MOST of this month as we agreed to wait one cycle... not impossible, but AF is due saturday so we'll soon know! I don't have cramps but I do have a bit of a dodgy tummy! lol


ooh this is the thing really - my MC bleed started on april 30th, and I told her that, and she said my BFP would come from a cycle starting in april...hmmmm


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Bloating is a good sign!! woohooo I hope your get your BFP girliy ;)
I've had that too, with a higher body temp as well... woohooo


----------



## broodymum

hi girls just to let you know the witch arrived so im out for another month :cry:


----------



## Navy2mom

*I got my Jenny Renny Reading this morning...... Here is what it says: *
*Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of October from a cycle that begins that month. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birth date is referenced the month of July 2011 - specific reference to the 11th and 14th.*


----------



## MissyMooMoo

broodymum said:


> hi girls just to let you know the witch arrived so im out for another month :cry:

Awww sorry. Do I need to change on chart or did Jenny predict another month? x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Im bloated too today lol. And really bad tum tum. I feel positive because I went to 9 Psychics in total and 4 said Jun and 5 said July. So I keep thinking either June or July x


----------



## mushmouth

I'm going to borrow some PMA and say it WILL happen, veryyyyy soon!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

The Green Witch is on the case too with me. lol. She is picking out a stone for a pendant. Said she would meditate for me too whilst choosing it. I can't wait to receive it. Since I received the Fertility Bracelet I've felt different. I put it on right away and the only time I take it off is in the shower. I go to bed with it on, I :sex: with it on, I play squash with it on, I cook with it on. Well you get the message. I HAVE EVEN KISSED IT!!! HAHA I am Very positive!!! Very very positive!!!!!! With the 2 spells she has cast for us and the Pendant to come I KNOW I WILL GET PREGNANT!

I have had 3 courses of Acupuncture this month too and he is working on my womb. It was amazing last session he put pulses through my feet and my ear to my brain. Yes all sounds very weird but was a wonderful relaxing feeling. I have started to eat lots of Pumpkin Seeds. If you google Pumpkin Seeds you will see why lol. 

JUNE/JULY JUNE/JULY JUNE/JULY -  PMA PMA PMA:baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## strawberry19

im loving all this pma!!!!


----------



## broodymum

she said it would be a bfp in june from a cycle starting in may so this cycle will be her last chance to be right. im a little tearful tonight but believe im gonna be :sex: and using the softcups to try and proove her right :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh and I have been drinking lots of full fat Cravendales milk lol and exercising daily lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Go on Broody jump on him!!! haha


----------



## MissyMooMoo

You got any symptoms Strawberry?


----------



## strawberry19

MissyMooMoo said:


> You got any symptoms Strawberry?

ive not been sympotom spotting to be honest but right now i actually cant think of anything except a bit more cm after ov then usual but i had this last cycle too and bloated but i come and go on that so im not really expecting anything to be honest i had loads of symptoms last month and wasnt preg so not syptoms might be a good thing lol but never know im just really nervous for the next cycle!!! as the next 2 cycles i could get my bfp by the predictions i have an af start in june and another start the last day of june so it could be any from a cycle that starts in june!! eeeeeek so il know in july!! which covers gails 6 -8 weeks and cheri saying july as that would be month i found out in


----------



## Nvr2Late

MissyMooMoo said:


> Im bloated too today lol. And really bad tum tum. I feel positive because I went to 9 Psychics in total and 4 said Jun and 5 said July. So I keep thinking either June or July x

Nine!!! And I thought I was bad :wacko: 
Erm, did you tell hubby what you were paying for? he he


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh Cool Strawberry so you have many positives there. Don't get nervous just bd bd bd lol. xx

Nvr2late - Yeah he knows I'm a lil crazy tho hehe but he did urge me to stop at the 9th one hehe


----------



## Nvr2Late

OK, looked up pumpkin seeds and can't find anything related to babymaking! C'mon, spill the beans!


----------



## danapeter36

Who are Gail and Cheri and how do I get a reading? xxx


----------



## strawberry19

yeah will just get bd bd bd!! funnily enough this month and the next 2 falls on times where i could get a bfp my oh works nights and has saturday and tuesday night off!! well my fertile period falls over these days aswell and makes it easier to bd!! its like it a fate with this whole gail and jenny and cheri thing but we shall see!!x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Pumpkin 'Sees Viagra for Women'

Pumpkin Seeds stocks are literally flying off supermarket shelves, as sexy customer&#8217;s clear stock from the stores.

Claims that a diet which included pumpkin seeds will enhance potency, drive and fertility, and suggests that we should eat our way back to a great sex life.

Supermarkets are selling out of pumpkin seeds after a television show described them as "Viagra for women.

Following Dr Gillian McKeith revelations on a TV nutritional program that they apparently process amazing potential for improving a woman&#8217;s libido, thousands of women apparently searched supermarkets to put the seedy source of passion to the test and as a result stocks were cleared out across the country.
Comment on this Article

Leading supermarket Sainsbury's recorded a 256 per cent increase in sales, according to the Telegraph.

In the program Dr McKeith lists pumpkin seeds as one of more than 60 sex foods, from adzuki beans to fresh salmon.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Naturopathy is a part of traditional Chinese medicine. Naturopathy teaches you about maintaining a healthy and balanced body with proper diet, exercise, and a positive attitude.

Usually naturopathic practitioners recommend you to avoid caffeine, because caffeine consumption interferes with ovulation.

Also, they recommend you to maintain normal weight and to eat only organic foods like fruits and vegetables.

Consume the fruits and vegetables that are produced without the use of any toxic chemicals (organic foods).naturopathy

You need to avoid alcohol intake because excessive intake of alcohol increases the production of hormone, called as prolactin. This disturbs your menstrual cycle and finally leads to problems related to fertility.

Also, you need to avoid smoking. Smoking is very harmful for your body and this greatly reduces the blood flow to your cervix and restrains the action of cilia. Cilia are the tiny hairs in your fallopian tube that direct the egg towards your uterus.
Nutritional therapy for female infertility treatment:

For proper functioning of your body, balanced diet is very essential. Supplements are very essential to improve your fertility.

Insufficient calories and proteins from malnourishment is the main cause of infertility. So, sufficient nutrition is very essential for the treatment of any illness along with infertility.

Consume pumpkin seeds for proper zinc levels because these are very essential for the health of reproductive organs.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well have just ordered a pregnancy outlook reading from sandra gibbs too! Will let you ladies know what she predicts lol x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh cool can you tell me where I can get a reading off her? x


----------



## strawberry19

yeah i was wondering too where to get a reading off sandra lol


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Man I thought I was hooked...:haha: I'd get another one but I'm confused there all telling me something different Boy, Girl, Boy, Girl... GRRRR


----------



## strawberry19

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Man I thought I was hooked...:haha: I'd get another one but I'm confused there all telling me something different Boy, Girl, Boy, Girl... GRRRR

oh dear all mine have said teh same month and only cheri said a girl instead of a boy


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I don't mind if girl or boy but so far I do keep getting the same months of Jun and July x


----------



## strawberry19

MissyMooMoo said:


> I don't mind if girl or boy but so far I do keep getting the same months of Jun and July x

meeee tooooo wooohhoooooo bump buddies :haha:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I agree, I will be happy with whatever God gives me, even though I would LOVE to know Boy, or Girl or Twins... :haha: and my Month has been July so far :) I have a feeling that is going to change... hehehe


----------



## strawberry19

hehehe its so exciting!! but nerve wracking!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I want this Sandra Gibbs's reading. Waiting for info on this....de dum ...de dum....lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

God my bbs are killing me. I feel like yanking the damn things off!!!!! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## strawberry19

heheh dont pull em off!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Umm that would'nt be too good, yet can be more painful... :haha:


----------



## foxyloxy28

I think this is sandra's website - going to check it out now!

https://www.psychicreadingsbysandragibbs.com/


----------



## strawberry19

i brought one :haha:


----------



## 4magpies

Mine still hasnt turned up in my inbox!

xxx


----------



## strawberry19

4magpies said:


> Mine still hasnt turned up in my inbox!
> 
> xxx

send an email chick xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh I'm getting one!!!


----------



## strawberry19

hehe shes already sent me an email for details so fingers crossed il get reading soonm x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies,

Well I just got an email from sandra asking me for my personal details and a photo of me and dh if I want him included in reading?????????? well of course I do so I just sent these details to her! Must say she is very prompt only took about half hour vvvvvery impressive! fxed she predicts same conception as rest of my readings, not fussed on a particular sex just a little bundle would be fine with me! I have been told in all my readings I will be a mummy again by end of april next year and this is more than fine with me!

fxed ladies we all get a similar read!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

strawberry19 said:


> hehe shes already sent me an email for details so fingers crossed il get reading soonm x

WHOOP WHOOP HON ! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Am obsessed now! I have two internet windows open and am logged into my email account on the other and keep refreshing the page and checking my inbox! What am i like eh?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

You need help! hahaha I am the same! What is happening to us? lol


----------



## strawberry19

i told myself i wouldnt order anymore after gail lol oh well!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

MissyMooMoo said:


> You need help! hahaha I am the same! What is happening to us? lol


:dohh: I just cant seem to help myself! I have had a fertility spell cast, a read from Jenny Renny, Gail and Tara and now have ordered one from Sandra and I went to see my psychic lady last friday! TTC is making me mad :haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Who is Tara??? oh god no....now I need to know who this Tara is lol


----------



## strawberry19

hahah omg missy just stop now!!!!!!

heheh so far ive had serendipity, jenny, gail, cheri and now sandra and a fertility spell from the real green witch lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I've had them all. Do you think we are like those men that get hooked on porn or gambling lol :-(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Tara was a free read (a lady on b&b suggested her, could have been this thread actually!) but she didnt really tell me much about a second pregnancy only that commencing 18th june I hit a 6mth lucky spot???? could this be my conception date do you think? She did tell me some stuff which were a bit relavant to me but I think it was a bit scripted and all the way through there were links and she was trying to get me to buy a read for £79 and then plaqued me with emails to buy! So to be honest I would give it a miss!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

strawberry19 said:


> hahah omg missy just stop now!!!!!!
> 
> heheh so far ive had serendipity, jenny, gail, cheri and now sandra and a fertility spell from the real green witch lol

How do I get a cheri/serendipidity I havent indulged here yet! :haha:


----------



## foxyloxy28

strawberry19 said:


> i told myself i wouldnt order anymore after gail lol oh well!!

Me too :haha:

Waiting for my email back after sending my photo over :wacko:

No more...... well....... :rofl:


----------



## strawberry19

MADLYTTC said:


> Tara was a free read (a lady on b&b suggested her, could have been this thread actually!) but she didnt really tell me much about a second pregnancy only that commencing 18th june I hit a 6mth lucky spot???? could this be my conception date do you think? She did tell me some stuff which were a bit relavant to me but I think it was a bit scripted and all the way through there were links and she was trying to get me to buy a read for £79 and then plaqued me with emails to buy! So to be honest I would give it a miss!

tara hmmm i had a reading off her cant remember if it was about babies tho but she kept emailing me loadsa bollocks about money il be coming into and if i didnt have the reading she wouldnt be able to guide me so i could get it lol!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

MissyMooMoo said:


> I've had them all. Do you think we are like those men that get hooked on porn or gambling lol :-(

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I reckon we must be I feel so addicted :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

strawberry19 said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Tara was a free read (a lady on b&b suggested her, could have been this thread actually!) but she didnt really tell me much about a second pregnancy only that commencing 18th june I hit a 6mth lucky spot???? could this be my conception date do you think? She did tell me some stuff which were a bit relavant to me but I think it was a bit scripted and all the way through there were links and she was trying to get me to buy a read for £79 and then plaqued me with emails to buy! So to be honest I would give it a miss!
> 
> tara hmmm i had a reading off her cant remember if it was about babies tho but she kept emailing me loadsa bollocks about money il be coming into and if i didnt have the reading she wouldnt be able to guide me so i could get it lol!!Click to expand...

Yeah this was exactly it and she was saying if she didnt guide me properly in my decisions I would open the wrong door and the consequences wouldnt be good! I was like yeah right what a lot of olde tosh luv!


----------



## strawberry19

MADLYTTC said:


> strawberry19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Tara was a free read (a lady on b&b suggested her, could have been this thread actually!) but she didnt really tell me much about a second pregnancy only that commencing 18th june I hit a 6mth lucky spot???? could this be my conception date do you think? She did tell me some stuff which were a bit relavant to me but I think it was a bit scripted and all the way through there were links and she was trying to get me to buy a read for £79 and then plaqued me with emails to buy! So to be honest I would give it a miss!
> 
> tara hmmm i had a reading off her cant remember if it was about babies tho but she kept emailing me loadsa bollocks about money il be coming into and if i didnt have the reading she wouldnt be able to guide me so i could get it lol!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah this was exactly it and she was saying if she didnt guide me properly in my decisions I would open the wrong door and the consequences wouldnt be good! I was like yeah right what a lot of olde tosh luv!Click to expand...

haha yeah was like that and how drawn to bad luck i am .. watever lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

JUST GOT MY SANDRA READING AND I CAN REALLY RELATE TO THIS ONE IT IS FANTASTIC......THE LARGER LADY STANDING INBETWEEN US I THINK IS MY NANA WE LOST HERE IN DEC09 AND ALTHOUGH SHORT SHE WAS ALWAYS LARGER IN SIZE AND WE CALLED HER `BIG NANA` ITS A YORKSHIRE THING I THINK! 

HERE IS MY READING LADIES! (I will leave you reading this as I am signing off tonight and going to bed.....and bd maybe he he he!)

Ok charmaine what i will do first is see what i can pick up in general terms around things , afterwards i will chose some cards just to clarify things and see where things are heading in a sense

Ok as soon as i tune into you i want to mention straight away a boy baby , i want to mention the name of gary as well, now i feel this will come up in talks while discussing names or similar, so i want you to please keep that one in mind for me.Ok i want to mention where i keep getting the words sceptical and i feel that someone is a little unsure of readings or would usually be , i want to mention also some slight niggles with you ,as i feel you do worry about not conceiving, i want to mention slight worries as well with an earlier pregnancy as well there but where i feel this one will be care free for you , i want to mention where i am now being given the moment of february and march, i feel drawn to these two as i feel that the edd will be merged in a sense, so they may tell you feb but really you will be late into march, as i keep being shown daffodils and these to me signify spring, i want to mention a lot of good luck and well wishes coming from spirit, i want to mention where im seeing a larger lady standing in-between you and your partner she helps you both in some senses i feel, i also want to mention the common i know , name of mary and i feel this may go quite far back , i also want to mention a grandmother link to this, and also the name jane, and ann marie, again please keep in mind if you don't understand now. I don't feel conceiving will be an issue for you , i want to mention where i keep being shown plants , so linking to nature, i feel that as long as you look after yourself, eat well , sleep well , things will go well , i want to mention where you are a strong determined woman and a great mother , i also want to mention where i see a little girl around you as well, and two boys , i feel this will be in total x

Ok the first card is The resting tree
This is showing me patience for you , i also want to mention a time frame of 3 months , now i feel this is significant to trying for baby in a sense, so please keep in mind. I want to mention where things will happen sooner than you feel they will so don't worry, and i do see a smooth ride as far as labour goes as well.

The second card is The word Lord
This is showing me where if you ever have any worries you should discuss them and feel free too, i feel that you and your partner have a very strong bond as well and are very open with one and other , i want to mention a lot of love and excitement as well with this next pregnancy.

The last card is the shadow queen
I feel that you are a very knowledgeable person , but you have been doing a lot of soul searching in some senses, i feel that its not linked to ttc, but there is an area linked with career i feel that you have been mulling over or doing a lot of thinking around as well, i want to mention that there is a new opening or path as far as that goes.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Mmmm im not having one off that Tara then she sounds risky and weird hmmmm


----------



## foxyloxy28

Oooh great reading there hun :)

Can't wait for mine.


----------



## frogger3240

foxyloxy28 said:


> I think this is sandra's website - going to check it out now!
> 
> https://www.psychicreadingsbysandragibbs.com/

wow I might have to purchase one from her also....:happydance:


----------



## strawberry19

omg i want my reading NOW after reading that lol!!!! hope i get mine soooon


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Wow fantastic reading. Right I am definately getting one! hehe wish me luck hehe


----------



## strawberry19

MissyMooMoo said:


> Wow fantastic reading. Right I am definately getting one! hehe wish me luck hehe

good luck hunny :) cant wait to share what mine says if she says same month as the others my jaw is going to drop!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Did you all purchase the Conception one? I just did it is only £3 OMG!!! Cheap or what x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

This reading links in so much with the one I had from my psychic lady last week! I am feeling extremely positive now he he he!

GL ladies! I will be back tomorrow nighty nit!


----------



## strawberry19

night night hunni!!!

and missy yeah i purchased the £3.00 one!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Night Madly xxx Sleep well:sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

he he he am back jus before i log off wanted to say worked out my conception from my sandra readin af start date would b next cycle as in when af comes beg of june whoop whoop falls in line wi other readings! Mine was £3 so cant wait to read urs ladies x


----------



## strawberry19

yaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!! so glad it falls with the others hunni hope mine does too as all mine say from a cycle that starts in june and that will be the 2nd june!!! eeeeeek


----------



## frogger3240

after ordering it how long did it take for her to send it to you?


----------



## strawberry19

she contacted me not long after paying to get info not heard back yet but to be fair she sin the uk and it is nearly 11.00pm at night so might get it back tomoz


----------



## strawberry19

just recieved my reading some of it makes sense!!!

ok what a strong couple and a lovely loving bond , i want to mention where you partner has a great personality very funny, fun loving , very caring, affectionate and shows you a lot of attention, i want to mention though there are some differences , i feel this works well though , i want to say that you have different opinions on things and that's a good thing, variety is good , and i feel that you will be together for ever , as i just get a very strong bond there , although there may have been or will be glitches , things always work themselves out , you are both good at communicating with each other as well
*okay so shes right about this he is very funny and fun loving but we havent had any fall outs yet so?*

I want to mention that you haven't to hold back, if you have any questions or worries you have to ask , and i feel this with regards to the doctor, i want to mention where i keep being linked to your womb etc, and i want to mention endometriosis or where you may have worried about this due to unsettled periods, and i also see you doubling over in pain at times , i want to mention that i'm not a doctor though , i'm just giving what spirit give me x
*ive never had any problems with my periods??*

I want to mention where i see a gorgeous little boy, the name george seems to stand out too so keep in mind, i want to mention where i'm seeing him at playgroup at age around 3, i feel he is a very very clever little boy although i see him wearing glasses, this is nothing to worry about i don't feel , do glasses or eye issues run anywhere in the family ,. please keep in mind, i'm see strawberry blonde hair as well with this boy, and hes a very very cheeky chappy lol,
*i dont know where the george comes from as i wouldnt choose it myself lol but we the glasses thing could be true i used to wear glasses and yeh i can imagine any son of my oh being very cheeky lol!!*

i want to mention where im now being shown the labour , and its not as bad as you think , i feel you will work up a lot of worry about it , that when it comes to it its actually better than you expect lol , i am being given january for you as well as october, now i feel one of these will be conception and one due date, and the 18th 19th of a month will be really important as well there
Ok i'm going to chose a few cards see what's in store
First card is the word lord
This is just confirming to me that if you have any worries you have to air them, also want to mention where there is a lot of praise coming from spirit, you are a very strong girl , although you do get emotional at times , but you have to remember not to keep it all locked away , it is good to share at times.

Second card is Gaias Garden
This is showing me where what you are working towards is coming to fruition, i see you blooming, and i want to mention a craving for cornettos lol , but the chocolate bit at the bottom lol, i want to say that i feel you will be very very happy ,and again 18 is coming in so that a definite date to keep in mind x

The last card is The camel boy
This is showing me where you will get there in small steps , i feel this is linked to another current thing you have been worrying or thinking about , and its just to let you know that spirit are there with help if you feel that you need it , you can ask, i want to mention a grandmother , but also a grandfather, the gf is coming in more strongly , i feel a tall thin man, strong willed ,strict on occasion, he giving you a push forwards now, into the future in a sense.

I hope that this was ok 
If you have any qs please ask
sandra
xxx


----------



## foxyloxy28

interesting strawberry :D


----------



## strawberry19

hmmm i know shes the only one to give me different months tho!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

It would have to be January for conception, so that is miles away from June!! :wacko: 

I think I'm gonna get some sleep and hope I have a flashing email icon on my phone in the morning! :)


----------



## strawberry19

yeah maybe lol but gail predicted me conceiving in october with a baby girl and having another girl a few years later so that could be the january and i might still get my june lol!! wishfull thinking!!


----------



## Patientlywait

MADLYTTC said:


> Tara was a free read (a lady on b&b suggested her, could have been this thread actually!) but she didnt really tell me much about a second pregnancy only that commencing 18th june I hit a 6mth lucky spot???? could this be my conception date do you think? She did tell me some stuff which were a bit relavant to me but I think it was a bit scripted and all the way through there were links and she was trying to get me to buy a read for £79 and then plaqued me with emails to buy! So to be honest I would give it a miss!

I also got a reading from Tara that said that my lucky date is June 18,2010 and that I would come into a lot of money that will last for 6mths wow


----------



## MissyMooMoo

oh god im not sure i want my sandra reading now :-(


----------



## foxyloxy28

I was hoping mine would be in my inbox this morning..... No such luck :(


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I don't like what she said to strawberry though Miss Foxy because if she said that to me I would be panicking!!! I have decided when I get hers Im just gonna delete it cos I just dont want any negativity around me. I am positive and will remain this way. Have you seen what Tilly in Baby Predictions (the thread that Fogger has). Tilly said she is a fake and that she has caused much upset on other baby ttc sites. agggggggggggggghhhhhhhhh. We don't need that do we !!! Im just gonna delete it without reading. Decided this!


----------



## hjh_1987

Just thought i would let you girls know that :witch: arrived today so Jenny was wrong for me! x
Fx'd crossed that one of the others are right!
Good luck all xxx


----------



## hjh_1987

I got a reading from that Tara to and she also told me about 18th June!! She went on about luck and money and blah blah blah.
I emailed back to say my reading was supposed to be about conception but she hasnt stated that and she sent an email to state that she will be happy to help if i become one of her clients! YEA RIGHT - I THINK NOT!!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yeah the others say this about Tara. Oh god why are some people this way. I am sorry about :witch: getting you the stupid fat cow. I will update the chart x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I did some research this morning on that Sandra Gibbs and she is on Bebo and Myspace and always claims to live in different places. On some she is in America and others in UK and some Scotland. hmmmmmmm very strange.


----------



## Maybe-Baby

I know off people who have met sandra in person, now i am no way sticking up for her as i do not know her, However what i do no from others is tat she is very geniune. She is american but now lives in scotland. She has predicted many things for others that have been spot on. 4 off my work mates she was spot on with there predictions.

I think its a bit like every reading if we do not get the answers we do not here then we do not like it. i am guilty off this with others.

Now reguarding sandra, i had emailed her my details and asked how to pay etc as at first i just had her email address she said that it was a paypal payment i did not have paypal so i emailed her to see if i could send her the money any other way, she emailed me straight back to say not to worry she would do my reading for free.

She is very well knowing in killwining for what she does and her work with the spiritlist church and the fundraising that she does.

I just feel that sometimes its not far when people get slated as people do not like what they say.

Lets face it they all do not have a great track record look at the incorrect jenny predictions and also i to am receiving spam email from the tara one asking for more money each day.

Yes i suppose if tara had to tell me i was having a baby sooner than the rest i propbably would be gulablie and beleive her over others.

Now i was told by sandra nov/dec so a good bit away but what she said in my reading i can relate to ever bit and things that only me and oh have talked about were mentioned.

Not wanting to cause arguement but just wanted to give a bit info as to why i recommended her.


----------



## hjh_1987

how long does it take for the sandra reading to come through? x


----------



## Maybe-Baby

i did mine in the evening and i got it back the next morning around 11ish i think


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Im scared that she might say something bad like she did on strawberries though and she shouldn't because shes not a doctor :-(


----------



## mushmouth

Missy - how about when you get it, you forward it on for someone else to have a read of first?


----------



## foxyloxy28

I think the thing is that if you don't have any physical signs of a condition, then you shouldn't read into it just from a reading. Psychic readings are very much open to personal interpretation and although she probably shouldn't have named a specific condition, perhaps she was trying to interpet something and got the wrong idea.

Who knows :wacko:

I can fully understand why you do not wish to read anything like this missy :) 

I'm still waiting for mine - getting impatient now :coffee:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies, well all of my dates tie in and my 3rd cycle wil start if af arrives around 5th june so i fink sandra is bob on with this! Am a little unsure if i believe additional babys after number 2 but suppose something not to b ruled out? Sorry u feel a little unsure abou readin ur readin i stil think its a bit of fun but helps pma! I see it a little different sorry am of mind i would want to kno if somethin was wrong! I av lots of anxiety regards ttc and birth of my ds and we were labelled sub fertile so this plays on my mind now ?do we stil av same issues? Overall ladies i trust my heart and inner feelings and they dont often let me down x fxed hon x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Not sure what to do now :-(


----------



## 4magpies

Still not got mine from jenny renny and ordered on tues!! Pfft.

xx


----------



## mushmouth

its got to have been 48hrs now right? have you emailed her or are you giving her some time? 

ooh have you checked junk mail? mine went in there!


----------



## mrsleon

Missy Moo Moo, the reading that appears next to my name in your list is not mine...this is my jenny renni prediction
"Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2011 - around the 26th and the 5th of March 2011.

I tested yesterday and got a +!!! from a cicle that begun early may...yet to be confirmed with a blood test


----------



## 4magpies

mushmouth said:


> its got to have been 48hrs now right? have you emailed her or are you giving her some time?
> 
> ooh have you checked junk mail? mine went in there!

Yeah I keep checking there too.

Its not 48 hours till 4pm but shes cutting it a bit close I think!

xxx


----------



## Nvr2Late

mrsleon said:


> Missy Moo Moo, the reading that appears next to my name in your list is not mine...this is my jenny renni prediction
> "Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2011 - around the 26th and the 5th of March 2011.
> 
> I tested yesterday and got a +!!! from a cicle that begun early may...yet to be confirmed with a blood test

Awesome! CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Got my Sandra reading back - I can really relate to it

*Ok hi there emma , i want to say that when i tune in i feel that you have to take control of things in the relationship at times, you seem to be the stronger one out of both, the one that is best at making decisions, i want to say that he is a good support to you , and you both support each other in different ways in a sense, i want to mention though where i feel he is younger than you or acts younger at times, there is a sense of fun around him as well i feel.Ok i want to mention a little girl coming for you , the 3rd of a month is important, the month of may is also significant although i'm not sure which one, i want to mention that i feel you will conceive 3 times, its really strange in this reading the number 3 is being shouted at me over and over, i feel for you linked to pregnancy things will come in 3s in some sense or the number 3 will stand out to you both.Ok i want to also mention the month of december as well for you, i'm also being shown a little boy around 2-3 years after the girl is born, and then when he's around ten i see another girl. I want to say that you will get the family happens that you want , i want to say that its not a matter of if for you it is most defiantly when, i want to say that you are going to be a busy little bee lol.*
*Going to chose a few cards*

*The first card is Outdoors*

*This is showing me where you have to enjoy your life now , get out more , do things in a sense, i want to say that you have free time at the moment but wont soon lol.I want to say that nature is on your side though and i do see you conceiving naturally without much help, also i feel that your birth is natural , although i'm seeing things like a birthing ball and pool ,also air etc as i see you with the mask on , i want to mention 2 people around at the time of birth and also a gang from spirit lol , all sort of older people although i keep sensing a little girl in spirit as well.* (I'm not sure who the little girl is).
*The second card is Gift From God*

*Thsi is confirming your baby is coming , just relax, have patience, and be ready to receive baby , i want to say that you have either started organising for it now or will soon , as i feel you like to be ahead in a sense.*

*The last card is Angel therapy*

*This is telling me that you haven't to take on as much , don't worry so much either, if you do feel stressed or upset share it with spirit, they do listen, i feel that you are happy although do get bogged down on occasion, but there is a lot more happiness coming soon.*

Woo hoo :yipee: another one that predicts May (Girl)!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

mrsleon said:


> Missy Moo Moo, the reading that appears next to my name in your list is not mine...this is my jenny renni prediction
> "Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2011 - around the 26th and the 5th of March 2011.
> 
> I tested yesterday and got a +!!! from a cicle that begun early may...yet to be confirmed with a blood test

Wow congrats! So did Jenny get it right then just so I know? x


----------



## Nvr2Late

Foxy, how long did it take for Sandra to get back to you?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Foxy she mentioned May - Do you think your already preg then? lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Anyway this is the reply I got from Sandra

Hi hunni , someone told me that you werent 100 percent sure on getting your reading , so i am giving you the oppurtunity to have a refund if you would like
sandra
xxxx

No I don't want a refund really as it was only £3. But who told her. How strange. hmmmmm

I have not responded because I just do not understand why she would send this and who would tell her. I am happy you are all happy with yours. I am sticking with my 9 and I am keeping my positivity and moving forward now. I will not be getting anymore readings. This has taught me a lesson.


----------



## mushmouth

Missy - did you open your reading? (sorry if i missed it)


----------



## moonmama

oh maybe she read it on here missy? x


----------



## 4magpies

I want my reading!!!!!!!!! Grrr.

xxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Mush - She sent me that on an email. Anyway since this I have emailed back and said I am confused and upset about it all and that the reason I am like this is because I don't want my mood to go negative and I am terrified of her telling me something to do this. Anyway shes responded right away and shes really nice. She told me that she would never tell me bad things and do I still want to go ahead. Well I said yes lol!!! Agrrrrhhhh I'm shit scared of what shes gonna say tho lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

All the others have given me hope and I want that feeling to go on forever. I frive on it!!! lol


----------



## moonmama

got my sandra reading last night- can relate to some but not all of it


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ok shes asked me to add her on facebook, so I have haha. This is cool x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Moon - Do you relate to it? x


----------



## mushmouth

ahhaahah well done Missy!, I'm glad shes so nice - might order one myself tomorrow!

share it as soooooooooon as you get it!


----------



## moonmama

MissyMooMoo said:


> Moon - Do you relate to it? x

I dont know really missy- I guess I kind of do, sounds quite depressing though doesn't it! well i've now had 4 readings and they're all different so hoping it'l put it all into perspective for me so I dont take it all so seriously!!

Are you now on a full on reading ban?:haha:

xx


----------



## moonmama

sorry missy - just noticed that your having one more! :dohh: sorry thats me not looking! I've just noticed that sandras really complimentary about everyones OH's! Has anyone ever had one where she's said 'sorry to say your husbands a complete w*%ker!!!? :haha::rofl:


----------



## mushmouth

moonmama said:


> sorry missy - just noticed that your having one more! :dohh: sorry thats me not looking! I've just noticed that sandras really complimentary about everyones OH's! Has anyone ever had one where she's said 'sorry to say your husbands a complete w*%ker!!!? :haha::rofl:

:rofl: I'd love to see that (not wishing it on anyone - just to see the brutal honesty!)


----------



## foxyloxy28

:rofl:

I did wonder if she'd come back to me and say me and OH squabble like kids and that he does my head in! :rofl:

Never - I ordered mine last night at 9pm and got it this morning around 11.30 :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Well heres mine and I'm over the moon with it and YES I DO RELATE TO IT. I was a tom boy when little along with my sister. We both used to climb trees and get grubby and dirty like a couple of boys. lol.

The boy sounds just like what I though our little boy would be like! Oh and she is the only one to say I will have another child after this which is something I was wondering about that the others haven't mentioned!!! hehe:thumbup:

Here it is..... I am not worried anymore!! :phew::pop::pop:

*ok first of all i am getting the date of the 28th , along with the months of october and july x
Ok i want to say that you are such a lovely person , you do doubt yourself a lot , and worry far too much at times i feel, you are very sweet and caring, genuine, i want to mention where you can come across as nervous in certain situations, someone keeps saying tom boy to me , if eel that in the past you may have been a little rascal in a sense, this going back to your childhood. I want to mention a boy baby for you first of all , what i'm seeing with him is lighter brown hair, a huge cheesy grin and a little birth mark on his right elbow, just a small freckle type brown one , he's a great wee boy , very lively, bubbly, funny, i see you having a lot of fun with him as well, its as though you get to be a child again in a sense, i keep seeing him as a toddler as well in these images , and you and him having a very very close bond, i want to mention 3 years after his 2nd birthday and a link to another boy for you.Ok i also keep getting the name of gary, if this doesn't make sense at the moment anywhere around you please keep in mind for future reference , also the name of sean as well please. For babies weight im getting 7lb 8 or 8lb 7 , spirit are playing with me a bit here lol , but i do feel he will be around 7/8 so a good healthy wait, a natural birth with assistance i feel , not a lengthy one though i'm seeing quite a quick birth in a sense around 2/3 hours.

Ok what im going to do now is chose a few wee angel cards for you hunni, see what they are saying in general.

First card is The diamond dreamer
This is showing me where i want to mention although you dont have everything you want at this moment in time , i feel that you will have , now this wont be material stuff , i don't feel you are focused on that any way , i feel you care more about being happy, and making your partner and those around you happy, i feel you always strive for perfection as much as you can, you like to do the best you can, and you should never ever doubt yourself, you are a wonderful , beautiful girl.

The second card is The sacred union
This is drawing me to you and your partner, lol hes great , although on occasion can be grumpy i feel this is just down to him working hard, i want to say that he always tried his best to make you happy and vice versa , its a great match, and what i keep being told is that its a match made in heaven so spirit had helped to bring you together in a sense as well.

The third card is The Dragons Duel
This is showing me where you have or will have the world at your feet, i keep being drawn to further study or you looking into something career wise more, i want to mention that you are very caring, and i keep being drawn to nursing, counselling, something where you can help , as i feel you love to help , its in your nature in a sense. I want to mention where you have had negative days where you have felt very down, but i want to say that there is positivity around you at the moment and that will stay with you ,ok i know i mentioned months to you but i also keep getting september, this may be linked to something else so keep in mind

If you have any questions on what i said please ask
sandra
xxx
*


----------



## 4magpies

Well I just emailed jenny renny as she is offically late with my reading! Pfft.

xx


----------



## moonmama

your reading was lovely missy ! x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

moonmama said:


> your reading was lovely missy ! x

I know. I love it. Extremely happy now. hehe :winkwink:

I was very scared lol


----------



## foxyloxy28

What a nice reading Missy :D Glad it's put your mind at rest.

I think so far, she has been the closest in relation to my personality and relationship.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yes she was close about mine, although I must admit it was really funny to hear somebody call me a tomboy! But my sister and I, we both were. We were brought up on a farm so we always had our hands in muck haha

I'm going to relax now. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. Relaxation......peace.......haha.


----------



## mrsleon

Nvr2Late said:


> mrsleon said:
> 
> 
> Missy Moo Moo, the reading that appears next to my name in your list is not mine...this is my jenny renni prediction
> "Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2011 - around the 26th and the 5th of March 2011.
> 
> I tested yesterday and got a +!!! from a cicle that begun early may...yet to be confirmed with a blood test
> 
> Awesome! CONGRATS!!!!Click to expand...

thank youuuuuuu!!!


----------



## strawberry19

aww thats a lovely reading missy xxxx


----------



## mushmouth

MissyMooMoo said:


> moonmama said:
> 
> 
> your reading was lovely missy ! x
> 
> I know. I love it. Extremely happy now. hehe :winkwink:
> 
> I was very scared lolClick to expand...

agreed! it was lovely - I'm glad you went for it and are happy!


ooooh no mags! let us know if & when she replies!


----------



## mrsleon

MissyMooMoo said:


> mrsleon said:
> 
> 
> Missy Moo Moo, the reading that appears next to my name in your list is not mine...this is my jenny renni prediction
> "Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2011 - around the 26th and the 5th of March 2011.
> 
> I tested yesterday and got a +!!! from a cicle that begun early may...yet to be confirmed with a blood test
> 
> Wow congrats! So did Jenny get it right then just so I know? xClick to expand...

Yes, she was right...just a little off for about 2 weeks..


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I keep on thinking of this lil boy with a bit cheesy grin and cheeky face and a birth mark on his elbow. Can you imagine me checking him for this birthmark when he comes out. I will be like.....let me see his elbow.

If it is there .......I will be like....OMG Sandra was right.....Imagine the midwife and OH faces! haha

They will be thinking.....hmmmm definately lost the plot haha:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## 4magpies

Well I got mine!! At last....

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of September from a cycle that begins in August. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of May 2011 - specific reference to the 16th and 20th.

I would like a boy but happy with a girl. I would like a summer baby though. Be nice if it works out like this!

xxx


----------



## mushmouth

Fingers crossed mags!!


----------



## 4magpies

If I caught in august I would be due the 21st of May I think, but thats according to regular cycles... which never happens. Lol.

xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

4magpies said:


> Well I got mine!! At last....
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of September from a cycle that begins in August. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of May 2011 - specific reference to the 16th and 20th.
> 
> I would like a boy but happy with a girl. I would like a summer baby though. Be nice if it works out like this!
> 
> xxx

Ok adding u :thumbup:


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks honey!

xxx


----------



## MySillyGirls

Here is my reading!!

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2011 - specific reference to the 16th and 19th.


----------



## moonmama

MySillyGirls said:


> Here is my reading!!
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2011 - specific reference to the 16th and 19th.

Oh wow not long til you find out if she's right then!:thumbup: x


----------



## moonmama

Hey girls- finally got my cheri reading but I really dont like it - dont know why. Could you have a read and see what you think?! I just cant relate to it - feels like some made up story somehow! Anyway would appreciate thoughts :hugs:xxx


Hi Briony

I definitely don't see you guys as crazy I really think that both you and your husband are amazing parents and actually do quite well. You could handle 30 kids if you ever went that far;) lol. I just mean you have good parenting skills and work well as a team and your kids benefit from this. I am actually seeing a little girl coming your way and they relate her to MAy so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in. They show her followed by another little girl and they relate her to SEPTEMBER so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in

The first thing they show for her is how musical she is. She loves to sing and dance. Is often when occupied by another task, is the one that is singing along to a song in her head, or humming to something she hears on the radio. Its kinda funny to watch because it really depends on who shes around on whether or not shes feeling self conscious about it. She around family will have no problems with singing and actually belting out some tunes (shes a pretty good singer) but when in choir during her high school years, feels very self conscious during any solo performances she has. Shes often wanting to be in plays that allow her to have singing parts. 

Shes usually going to have her hair fairly long, ranging from middle of her back to closer to her bottom. Shes someone who usually will keep most of it pulled back away from her face and appears to all be one length. Shes more of a "low key" type person, not wanting to do things that really draw attention to herself, but is someone who knows shes pretty and does take good care of herself. 

When ti comes to career paths they show her linked to writing some songs. I am seeing her doing some voice work as well for commercials, jingles on the radio and even some cartoons on television as well.


When it comes to marriage I am seeing her closer to 26. They will have three boys of their own.
Let me know if you have any questions
Best Wishes
Cheri


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies,

Just catching up! Some amazing readings here, so glad you were happy to get your reading in the end hon and your are happy with it! I love my sandra reading I think its very accurate especially with regards to my anxiousness relating to when I had my DS. Its really weird but if I was to describe the way I think things would/are going to be this would be exactly how I would describe them! If this makes sense?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

WOW.. MoonMama That is so awesome... I trust her readings... I'm going to conceive either May or have my child in May... a Boy though...

I just love her she's much more through and accurate than the others... Congrats on your soon BFP... ;)

I feel like I'm out... I had an crying episode when I saw this 17 year old very pregnant girl at Walmart :( PMS in route... 

Good Luck ladies... Get those BFP's...


----------



## MySillyGirls

Yep, not long! I was just thinking I could test around 6/5 or 6/6 at the earliest as i am only 1dpo now.


----------



## brillbride

lovely readings girls

lovely one that you got missy moo--im sure your delighted..xx


----------



## xLuciax

woooow girls I havent been to this thread in ages over 1000! posts now hehe xxx


----------



## brillbride

aw hi Lucia--delighted to see you and congrats on 7 wks today..xxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awwww hi Luciax! :hi:


----------



## frogger3240

hey ladies, I went and purchased the sandra reading does she email you requesting information or what do I need to do I have already bought it through paypal...


----------



## foxyloxy28

She'll just ask your first name and for a photo of you and OH :)


----------



## frogger3240

foxyloxy28 said:


> She'll just ask your first name and for a photo of you and OH :)

how long after you purchase it does she email you requesting that information?


----------



## foxyloxy28

She emailed me back within 30 mins - depends on what time of day you pay I think. I got my reading back mid morning after ordering at 9pm :)


----------



## frogger3240

foxyloxy28 said:


> She emailed me back within 30 mins - depends on what time of day you pay I think. I got my reading back mid morning after ordering at 9pm :)

she just emailed me asking for a photo and any questions...


----------



## soph77

I am still waiting for my reading from Sandra, I sent her my photo on wednesday morning, it is friday afternoon now :( I am impatient!


----------



## jelliebabie

hi girls! Can i join please? My jenny reading goes like this. Your reading reveals that your bfp news comes end of august/beginning of september from a cycle that begins in august. The baby shows as a girl and her birth/EDD references to May 2011 specific reference to the 10th and 19th x


----------



## 4magpies

jelliebabie said:


> hi girls! Can i join please? My jenny reading goes like this. Your reading reveals that your bfp news comes end of august/beginning of september from a cycle that begins in august. The baby shows as a girl and her birth/EDD references to May 2011 specific reference to the 10th and 19th x

Similar to me! xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

jelliebabie said:


> hi girls! Can i join please? My jenny reading goes like this. Your reading reveals that your bfp news comes end of august/beginning of september from a cycle that begins in august. The baby shows as a girl and her birth/EDD references to May 2011 specific reference to the 10th and 19th x

Adding you. I used to have a horse. Is that you on that one? lol :thumbup:


----------



## jelliebabie

what was yours magpie? X


----------



## 4magpies

Here you got JB.

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of September from a cycle that begins in August. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of May 2011 - specific reference to the 16th and 20th.

xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

yes thats me and my boy buddie aka irish playboy. I used to have 3 and sold 2 now sadly thinking of selling bud. What was ur horse like? X


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks magpie! It gives hope. But why not sooner! :cry: lol x


----------



## jelliebabie

ooh magpie, we may end up bump buddies :thumbup:


----------



## 4magpies

Well we are currently NTNP (using withdrawal at fertile times) until we start properly in Dec so unless something changes I cant really see me getting pregnant when she has said.

Be nice though.

xxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

jelliebabie said:


> yes thats me and my boy buddie aka irish playboy. I used to have 3 and sold 2 now sadly thinking of selling bud. What was ur horse like? X

Awww she was so special. Her name was Willow and she was a Thoroughbred Chestnut. She was an ex racehorse when I bought her so had a very little bit of artheritis in her legs, it eventually went worse in the back legs. She was on danillon and bute and supplements, all sorts and had magnetic boots. In the end it all got too much pain for her so we had to let her go to heaven. She was 20 so was ready for the peace and quiet. 

After her I never wanted another horse. It wouldn't have been the same. :cry:

I am sorry I get tearful when I think of her. We did so much together, she even lived in Spain with me for a few years. She had a wonderful nature and wherever we went people would warm to her. She was so effectionate. I used to lay down in the stable with her and literally sleep next to her. lol

Them were the days. 

When we did shows she was called Sweetredhealer because people used to say she had the most beautiful eyes and felt like when she looked at them they healed them. :flower:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

On a joyful note....your Buddie look a cutie hehe


----------



## faerieprozac

Hey... I got a BFP last night, although when testing today I got a BFN. AF due today at the latest and no sign yet, but am cramping a little. I'm hoping first test was right. 

if so, Jenny was kinda right, she said I'd concieve from a cycle starting in May but concieve in June... and my cycle did start in may.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Maybe-Baby said:


> I know off people who have met sandra in person, now i am no way sticking up for her as i do not know her, However what i do no from others is tat she is very geniune. She is american but now lives in scotland. She has predicted many things for others that have been spot on. 4 off my work mates she was spot on with there predictions.
> 
> I think its a bit like every reading if we do not get the answers we do not here then we do not like it. i am guilty off this with others.
> 
> Now reguarding sandra, i had emailed her my details and asked how to pay etc as at first i just had her email address she said that it was a paypal payment i did not have paypal so i emailed her to see if i could send her the money any other way, she emailed me straight back to say not to worry she would do my reading for free.
> 
> She is very well knowing in killwining for what she does and her work with the spiritlist church and the fundraising that she does.
> 
> I just feel that sometimes its not far when people get slated as people do not like what they say.
> 
> Lets face it they all do not have a great track record look at the incorrect jenny predictions and also i to am receiving spam email from the tara one asking for more money each day.
> 
> Yes i suppose if tara had to tell me i was having a baby sooner than the rest i propbably would be gulablie and beleive her over others.
> 
> Now i was told by sandra nov/dec so a good bit away but what she said in my reading i can relate to ever bit and things that only me and oh have talked about were mentioned.
> 
> Not wanting to cause arguement but just wanted to give a bit info as to why i recommended her.

Some woman called Tilly came on the Baby Predictions thread slating her etc etc and I got all panicky and started to feel negative etc etc. I realised she had just 2 posts and 0 thanks so that says everything. I am so sorry I doubted Sandra but since we have emailed too and from and she is a LOVELY lady and yes you are very right in what you say. Every email I sent was answered promptly. I was very pleased with her reading and can relate to it. She is the first one that has picked up on 2 boys. Its cool cos the others only saw one child and I was sure there might be another hiding in there. hehe x 

:flower::flower::winkwink:


----------



## Nvr2Late

Just got my reading back from Sandra and it's so different from what others have told me... sigh. I wish I knew which one is right. Now I feel more confused than ever :wacko: Guess only time will tell....


----------



## jonnanne3

Can you post mine? Thank you! 

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the end of August/beginning of September from a cycle that begins in August. The pregnancy shows as twins - boy and girl - and their EDD/birthdate is referenced the 7th of May 2011 and the 28th of April 2011.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Nvr2Late said:


> Just got my reading back from Sandra and it's so different from what others have told me... sigh. I wish I knew which one is right. Now I feel more confused than ever :wacko: Guess only time will tell....

What did she say? Did you relate to it? How many months difference is there? x:flower:



jonnanne3 said:


> Can you post mine? Thank you!
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the end of August/beginning of September from a cycle that begins in August. The pregnancy shows as twins - boy and girl - and their EDD/birthdate is referenced the 7th of May 2011 and the 28th of April 2011.

Added u :thumbup:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

faerieprozac said:


> Hey... I got a BFP last night, although when testing today I got a BFN. AF due today at the latest and no sign yet, but am cramping a little. I'm hoping first test was right.
> 
> if so, Jenny was kinda right, she said I'd concieve from a cycle starting in May but concieve in June... and my cycle did start in may.

Hey Faerie let us know what happens FX in a very big way for you hun :flower::flower::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jonnanne3

Also, Just curious, how do I get a reading from Sandra? She seems to be very detailed. Does anyone have to website I can go to? Also, I am waiting to hear from Cheri. It's been almost a week and she sent me an email a couple of days ago saying it would be by the 11th that I would get something back from her!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I loved Cheri's reading, more in detail, than just a edd date and sex of the baby and conceive. She does take a while, she's a busy lil bee... So far Jenny is a hit and miss...
Good Luck hun... TWINS... woohoo FABULOUS!! Congrats to be...


----------



## jonnanne3

I am sure you are right, I am just very impaitent! :rofl: :blush:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hopin&Prayin said:


> I loved Cheri's reading, more in detail, than just a edd date and sex of the baby and conceive. She does take a while, she's a busy lil bee... So far Jenny is a hit and miss...
> Good Luck hun... TWINS... woohoo FABULOUS!! Congrats to be...

Cheri is a lovely psychic yes! I love my Cheri reading about my baby boy that sounds like a mini version of my lovely OH. I am hoping she is right as she said June which is this cycle!!!

Have you heard of any success stories from Cheri? If you have can you let me know. Very interested in that. x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Me, I have'nt... I've had 5 readings and I feel more comfortable with hers.. Jenny said a Girl however and BFP in August... Cheri said May conception or edd... and the way things have been going I think I may be right now... "crossing fingers"


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

jonnanne3 said:


> I am sure you are right, I am just very impaitent! :rofl: :blush:

Oh I totally understand that... Something to look forward too... I was told twins by my gf who is psychic... I would love them but everyone else is either saying boy, a girl not twins GRRR Never know... :haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Shit I just had spotting again. I had it a bit the other day. I am on cd15 and use CBFM and OPK and not a high or a positive on either. I am very confused. It is not enough to go on my knickers but when I wiped it was like a pink blood. On cd12 it was a browny jelly like colour. I just googled and apparently you can spot before ovulation but this has never happened to me before. Does anybody know what it could be cos worried now again :-( . We haven't had :sex: for 3 days so can't be that.

I noticed that my Ticker says I am in my fertile period!! I am not putting my fingers up there again to check on my cervical mucus because I promised myself to stop doing that because I get obsessed with it and I worry I am spoiling my chances and disturbing the spermies. hmmmmm I am cramping on the left hand side ...a dull cramp and I know it is my left hand side fallopian tube this month so this all tallies ok. .....but what is it with the spotting. I never get this...hmmmmm. :help:


----------



## Nvr2Late

MissyMooMoo said:


> Nvr2Late said:
> 
> 
> Just got my reading back from Sandra and it's so different from what others have told me... sigh. I wish I knew which one is right. Now I feel more confused than ever :wacko: Guess only time will tell....
> 
> What did she say? Did you relate to it? How many months difference is there? x:flower:
> 
> She said girl, November, which is the same Cheri said (although Cheri said May, Boy would come first). But she only saw one for me. All others saw more.
> 
> I will be happy with one, especially given my age.
> 
> Sandra did say things about how I feel, at a very deep level, and she was eerily accurate. Reading it actually made me cry from the deep grief her words aroused.
> 
> And, she is indeed very sweet. A lovely person.Click to expand...


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh m god she said June for me!!! hehe yay....yay for us both hehe. going playing squash now xxxxxxx


----------



## jonnanne3

I just got my reading back from Gail and I was blown away! She told me that I would conceive 2 boys in the next 2 years. One conceived in September 2010 and born in 2011 and the other conceived in early 2012 and born in 2012. That blew me away, then she said there are 3 woman spirits around me and refer to the month of May as being important (we have tons of birthdays, anniversays, and deaths in May) Of the 3 women, 1 is "The Boss" I think of my mothers mother, My nanny. And one of the others as her daughter (my aunt) and my other grandmother. 
Then she told me she kept hearing the name Will or William around me. I started bawling my eyes out. My father is William and he passed away just a few months after we started ttc in 2007. I have fell in love with Gail! She gave me a sense of peace and that everything will be ok. 
I didn't copy as she had requested that I not post on the boards so I just gave you a breif discription of what she said.


----------



## faerieprozac

Hey I think mine may definitely be a BFP...

Still no AF, so Jenny was half right, just wrong about when the BFP news comes, only by a few days though. I definetly conceived in a cycle that began in may :) EDD is also the 3rd of February :)

Picture of it posted in my thread in the test section :)


----------



## strawberry19

awww sounds great hunni!!x


----------



## jonnanne3

I just got my reading back from Anne Marie and she is saying conception or :bfp: will be in August and it will be a boy! Seems like they are all on the same page! :wohoo: (except the twins)


----------



## strawberry19

jonnanne3 said:


> I just got my reading back from Anne Marie and she is saying conception or :bfp: will be in August and it will be a boy! Seems like they are all on the same page! :wohoo: (except the twins)

thats great hunni!! mine have all been june/july except one!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thats what mine have been till I got Cheri's and she says May conception or born in May... :haha: I guess we'll know soon enough huh... I'm counting down the days so I can test... I'm going to hold off till Tuesday... wooohoo... I'm sooo excited..

Good Luck Hun... I really hope you get your BFP too ;)


----------



## strawberry19

cant wait to see if you get a bfp hopin hun!!!! x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:happydance: MEEEE Too... I know your going to hear some good news this weekend... I know something is up because my temps have been high for 8 days now... Woot Woot... Thank you girlie ;) :hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

Good luck Hopin! I hope this is it for you! :hugs:


----------



## strawberry19

i will keep my fx for you!!! if cheri is right for you il be looking forward to july!! it would tie in with gail and jennys june conception month as i wouldnt find out till july!! fx for you really do hope this is it!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Cheri gave me a conception or birth in May :haha: If not July is looking good lol


----------



## strawberry19

woop woopppp!!!


----------



## Loren

hi girls its not a prediction like but ive just bought a fertility and full protection spell and a rose quartz fertility blessed bracelet from a lady called Mia-Angel so if you like i'll keep u posted on what happens xxxx


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hi, all! How long to get a reading back from Sandra? Thanks!


----------



## Nvr2Late

Once I sent her the photo and my questions, she was really fast... less than an hour.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I really did'nt care for her, I like more feedback and someone who is thorough, not just someone to collect your money and tell you girl/boy... lol

I favor Cheri all the way ;)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

faerieprozac said:


> Hey I think mine may definitely be a BFP...
> 
> Still no AF, so Jenny was half right, just wrong about when the BFP news comes, only by a few days though. I definetly conceived in a cycle that began in may :) EDD is also the 3rd of February :)
> 
> Picture of it posted in my thread in the test section :)

Wow congrats! Added to chart xxx :baby::thumbup: (I think we can give and take a few days so will mark as accurate lol)



Hopin&Prayin said:


> :happydance: MEEEE Too... I know your going to hear some good news this weekend... I know something is up because my temps have been high for 8 days now... Woot Woot... Thank you girlie ;) :hugs:

Wow I hope we all hear this great news!!! hehe :flower: fx for u hun xx



Loren said:


> hi girls its not a prediction like but ive just bought a fertility and full protection spell and a rose quartz fertility blessed bracelet from a lady called Mia-Angel so if you like i'll keep u posted on what happens xxxx

Yeah I used The Real Green witch and got 2 spells and a Moonstone Fertility Bracelet xx


----------



## frogger3240

hey Ladies,

how are you all doing?...I wanted to ask I purchased my sandra reading thursday night and I still haven't gotten it yet...:nope: just wondering how long does she usually take?...thanks ladies...:hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Mine took 1 day x


----------



## jonnanne3

I haven't got a Sandra reading. I read she is a copy cat. So I figured that I wouldn't put my money there. I have done Jenny, Gail, Anne Marie, and Cheri. I am still waiting on Cheri. So far the 3 I have heard from are all on the same page for me with August/September and May birth month. 
Also, I made reference to Gail saying May was an important month, well I feel stupid now. I was so emotional about her mentioning my father that I was trying to analize the month of May. May would also be the birth month there too! :rofl: :dohh:


----------



## frogger3240

MissyMooMoo said:


> Mine took 1 day x

should I email her and ask her if she recieved my pic?


----------



## foxyloxy28

I would - she got my reading back to me the following morning :)


----------



## frogger3240

foxyloxy28 said:


> I would - she got my reading back to me the following morning :)

I'm emailing her now...:thumbup:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hope you hear back soon :)


----------



## frogger3240

foxyloxy28 said:


> Hope you hear back soon :)

I hope so to hun...I just can't wait to see what she tells me you know...its like I'm really hoping that she also picks up on alot of stuff that hits home for me...


----------



## jelliebabie

missymoomoo :hug: i was so teary when i read bout willow. She was a very special girl and was lucky to have such a loving owner :flower:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

who is this sandra and how much dos she cost? ive only had a jenny reading as havent the money


----------



## jonnanne3

I don't know about Sandra. I just ordered a reading from....... CRAP! I forgot her name..... I will have to go back and research it! :blush: I have ordered so many over the past week, I can't remember.... But it wasn't Sandra.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

jonnanne3 said:


> I don't know about Sandra. I just ordered a reading from....... CRAP! I forgot her name..... I will have to go back and research it! :blush: I have ordered so many over the past week, I can't remember.... But it wasn't Sandra.

:haha: ive only had a jenny one as havent the money so my forend payed for it for me

have just orderd a gail spell


----------



## jonnanne3

I know what you mean. My hubby is going to fall out when he sees it. I think I have spent about $25 on readings. :blush:


----------



## frogger3240

jonnanne3 said:


> I know what you mean. My hubby is going to fall out when he sees it. I think I have spent about $25 on readings. :blush:

don't feel alone hun I think i'm about there at the $25 mark...lol:blush:


----------



## jonnanne3

frogger3240 said:


> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> I know what you mean. My hubby is going to fall out when he sees it. I think I have spent about $25 on readings. :blush:
> 
> don't feel alone hun I think i'm about there at the $25 mark...lol:blush:Click to expand...

:haha: :rofl: We are not alone! I see you are my neighbor! Where in NC are you? My MIL lives in Charlotte on Lake Norman and I used to live in Roanoke Rapids. But I am from Va and now live here about 30 miles west of Richmond.


----------



## frogger3240

jonnanne3 said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> I know what you mean. My hubby is going to fall out when he sees it. I think I have spent about $25 on readings. :blush:
> 
> don't feel alone hun I think i'm about there at the $25 mark...lol:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: :rofl: We are not alone! I see you are my neighbor! Where in NC are you? My MIL lives in Charlotte on Lake Norman and I used to live in Roanoke Rapids. But I am from Va and now live here about 30 miles west of Richmond.Click to expand...

I'm about 45 minutes from Charlotte I'm in claremont that is wild that we are neighbors..:hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

That is crazy! We were going to come down to Charlotte this weekend, but decided againist it because I am hurting too much. This damn Lyme disease has really kicked my butt! I just can't do the 5 hour trip right now.


----------



## frogger3240

jonnanne3 said:


> That is crazy! We were going to come down to Charlotte this weekend, but decided againist it because I am hurting too much. This damn Lyme disease has really kicked my butt! I just can't do the 5 hour trip right now.

oh no hun I'm sooo sorry that your hurting I hope it gets better hun...:hugs:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Frogger, me too! I purchased my Sandra reading Thursday and haven't received. I just sent her an email.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

jonnanne3 said:


> I haven't got a Sandra reading. I read she is a copy cat. So I figured that I wouldn't put my money there. I have done Jenny, Gail, Anne Marie, and Cheri. I am still waiting on Cheri. So far the 3 I have heard from are all on the same page for me with August/September and May birth month.
> Also, I made reference to Gail saying May was an important month, well I feel stupid now. I was so emotional about her mentioning my father that I was trying to analize the month of May. May would also be the birth month there too! :rofl: :dohh:

Oh WOW... That is the same time I was given too. Gail said May conceive or May birth though... August is when I get my BFP and conceive end of July
:happydance:

Ya know I would report that idiot who posted that... How insensitive!!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hopin, I am on pins and needles waiting for you to get a bfp! :)


----------



## faerieprozac

Missymoo, can you put mine as a chemical? It didn;t stay :( xx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thank you... I literally had pins and needles, my legs last night was like they were asleep and then came the leg cramps... GRRR I'm too chicken to do a test, I'm just going to hold out to see if AF comes... I get these mild cramps on and off and I keep thinking she's coming... Oh the wait is crazy :wacko:


----------



## Vickie

Some posts have been removed and one edited from the thread. Let's get it back to the supportive thread that it is for you girls :flower:


----------



## jonnanne3

I don't know who posted it, but I did request a reading from her today. So we will see how long it takes and what she has to say.


----------



## MySillyGirls

I know what you mean, Hopin. The last few cycles I have been too chicken and just waited, BUT, I did buy some FRERS for this cycle as I have a doc appt next Sat and thought it would be a good thing to know before I walk in.


----------



## frogger3240

MySillyGirls said:


> Frogger, me too! I purchased my Sandra reading Thursday and haven't received. I just sent her an email.

still haven't heard anything from her yet.....gosh i'm glad I'm not the only one I mean I hate that your still waiting to but it feels good that I'm not the only one...:winkwink:hope you hear something soon hun...:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

faerieprozac said:


> Missymoo, can you put mine as a chemical? It didn;t stay :( xx

oh no hun I'm sooo sorry I have had 3 chemical pregnancys in the past and I know its very hard to deal with it just breaks your heart but still it also gives me so much hope that I can infact get pregnant you know....:hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

MySillyGirls said:


> I know what you mean, Hopin. The last few cycles I have been too chicken and just waited, BUT, I did buy some FRERS for this cycle as I have a doc appt next Sat and thought it would be a good thing to know before I walk in.

I'm not familiar with FRERS but yeah I'd like to have the heads up too.. I'll make an appointment to the doc if she does'nt show.. I have a blood test that has been scheduled for 6 months but never went... I have a feeling I will be going if she don't show up on June 2nd... hehehe... I was thinking about using those early 6 days tests but I don't want a disappointment so I'll just be strong and hold off and see what happens Weds.

Thank you for your support... :hugs: I really hope this is it for ALL of us trying this month :happydance:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

faerieprozac said:


> Missymoo, can you put mine as a chemical? It didn;t stay :( xx

Oh sweetie, I'm soo soo sorry to hear that... My heart goes out to you :hugs:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hopin, like you, I am over 35 and sure thought it would be easier than this! LOL! My appt is for a pap next sat and I will only be 11dpo on that day but I am going to try the first response early response that day (frer) as I'd like to be able to give my doc a heads up before she starts poking around. haha

Anyway, I had a hysterosalpinogram and SIS (?) in March. Supposedly, the SIS can help fertility as it flushes out the tubes but i lost that month ttc as i had it around ovulation day. i am still waiting that extra fertility boost! 

I don't chart but it sounds like you have great temps, hopin!


----------



## frogger3240

jonnanne3 said:


> I don't know who posted it, but I did request a reading from her today. So we will see how long it takes and what she has to say.

who did you request a reading from today?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

MySillyGirls said:


> Hopin, like you, I am over 35 and sure thought it would be easier than this! LOL! My appt is for a pap next sat and I will only be 11dpo on that day but I am going to try the first response early response that day (frer) as I'd like to be able to give my doc a heads up before she starts poking around. haha
> 
> Anyway, I had a hysterosalpinogram and SIS (?) in March. Supposedly, the SIS can help fertility as it flushes out the tubes but i lost that month ttc as i had it around ovulation day. i am still waiting that extra fertility boost!
> 
> I don't chart but it sounds like you have great temps, hopin!

Thank you... Ohhh Do a Clearblue test... I have'nt heard good things on the first response test... I've heard all negative results and they turned up pregnant... 

:haha: Yeah I'd give him the heads up too per say... :haha:

My temps have been the major player in TTC this month, its been so wild... I feel like I'm having constant hot flashes but all day and night... and thirsty too... lol

Well I'm gonna go try to get some things done around here.. I'll be back on later... Have a good day :) and yeah this is IT for US both... Good Luck hun... I hope to hear some awesome news soon ;)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

jonnanne3 said:


> I haven't got a Sandra reading. I read she is a copy cat. So I figured that I wouldn't put my money there. I have done Jenny, Gail, Anne Marie, and Cheri. I am still waiting on Cheri. So far the 3 I have heard from are all on the same page for me with August/September and May birth month.
> Also, I made reference to Gail saying May was an important month, well I feel stupid now. I was so emotional about her mentioning my father that I was trying to analize the month of May. May would also be the birth month there too! :rofl: :dohh:

Hi Can you tell me who Anne Marie is pls? :flower: Is this Ruby? If so I already have her reading. If not can you tell me who she is lol?



jelliebabie said:


> missymoomoo :hug: i was so teary when i read bout willow. She was a very special girl and was lucky to have such a loving owner :flower:

Awww ty :flower:



faerieprozac said:


> Missymoo, can you put mine as a chemical? It didn;t stay :( xx

Awww Faer so sorry to hear this :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I would like to know who anne-marie is too hon and where to I get a reading lol........... I have so many I just cant help myself!!!!!!!!!!! AND I ORDERED ANOTHER READING FROM SANDRA AND I HAVENT HAD IT YET!


----------



## frogger3240

MADLYTTC said:


> I would like to know who anne-marie is too hon and where to I get a reading lol........... I have so many I just cant help myself!!!!!!!!!!! AND I ORDERED ANOTHER READING FROM SANDRA AND I HAVENT HAD IT YET!

when did you order Sandra's reading?... I ordered mine on thurday afternoon and I still haven't gotten mine yet...:cry:


----------



## jonnanne3

https://readings-at-serendipity.co.uk/
This is the site that I got Anne Marie's reading from and I ordered another reading from Sandra earlier today and I haven't received anything from her as of yet.


----------



## frogger3240

jonnanne3 said:


> https://readings-at-serendipity.co.uk/
> This is the site that I got Anne Marie's reading from and I ordered another reading from Sandra earlier today and I haven't received anything from her as of yet.

thanks hun for sharing the link...I will have a look...gosh I want my sandra reading I'm sooo impatient...:blush:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Night everyone x


----------



## frogger3240

MissyMooMoo said:


> Night everyone x

good night....:sleep:


----------



## leesa73

Just wanted to update the list - Jenny didn't get my May prediction correct. So put another one in the "wrong" column. Boo.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

leesa73 said:


> Just wanted to update the list - Jenny didn't get my May prediction correct. So put another one in the "wrong" column. Boo.

Awww sorry :hugs:


----------



## Maybe-Baby

My mum went to see a fortune teller last night, who told her that i would be pregnant in November from my October cycle and that a baby boy would be born on a full moon in July. She also told her i would have a baby girl with a 2 year age gap.
This lady also predicted my aunties pregnancy a few years ago.
My mum was very impressed by what she had to say on everything.
It would be so amazing if it came true. It would also be the same as my prediction from Sandra.
Its strange how this sort off thing gives me comfort i now feel that i can go away on holiday next month relax and enjoy myself and not have to be obbsesed about ttc as it will happen later in the year. AM I JUST BEING SILLY?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

No I am too full of hope with these readings. Who is phsychic Marie btw on Ebay. Do you have a link for her. You mentioned you used her I think, didn't you? x


----------



## frogger3240

leesa73 said:


> Just wanted to update the list - Jenny didn't get my May prediction correct. So put another one in the "wrong" column. Boo.


awww hun I'm so sorry....hoping that the new cycle will bring your BFP...:hugs:


----------



## MySillyGirls

So I ordered my Sandra reading on Thurs and sent her an email yesterday. she said she is backlogged and hoped to have my reading done by today.

Hopin, I'll take your advice on the clearblue. although, i already bought an expensive box of 5 day early frers. It WILL happen for us! :)


----------



## strawberry19

hope we atart to see soem more bfps soon!! :)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

MySillyGirls said:


> So I ordered my Sandra reading on Thurs and sent her an email yesterday. she said she is backlogged and hoped to have my reading done by today.
> 
> Hopin, I'll take your advice on the clearblue. although, i already bought an expensive box of 5 day early frers. It WILL happen for us! :)

Cool... You and me both... I know there is going to be alot of testing going on between today and Weds... I swear NO AF she had better stay away.. This is torture... 

I was so tired last night I forgot to pray for everyone... oops sorry.. 

Hang in there Strawberry19 its not over till the fat ugly you know who shows... :haha: Were all here for ya ;)

I want to hear great news in the next few days ladies... :hugs:


----------



## Nvr2Late

strawberry19 said:


> hope we atart to see soem more bfps soon!! :)

Have you tested yet? I'm 10DPO and caved this morning, tested. Result: :bfn:

You??


----------



## strawberry19

nope ive not tested yet i wont test till ive missed af!! its hard but id rather wait!! lol true its not over till you know who shows but if not their is always next cycle which is jenny and gails predicted cycle so we shall see!! ive got into the habit every month thinking im not gonna be pregnant so when i do get a bfp its gonna be exciting!! all ive had is snuffy runny nose a few cramps here and there and last night i had a blood sort of taste on and off even today weird!! soon see though so wishing everyone else lots of luck xxxx


----------



## kelster823

Jenny got me wrong--- :af: showed today .... onto next month :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

kelster823 said:


> Jenny got me wrong--- :af: showed today .... onto next month :)

Awww so sorry :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

strawberry19 said:


> nope ive not tested yet i wont test till ive missed af!! its hard but id rather wait!! lol true its not over till you know who shows but if not their is always next cycle which is jenny and gails predicted cycle so we shall see!! ive got into the habit every month thinking im not gonna be pregnant so when i do get a bfp its gonna be exciting!! all ive had is snuffy runny nose a few cramps here and there and last night i had a blood sort of taste on and off even today weird!! soon see though so wishing everyone else lots of luck xxxx

Am hopeful for this cycle too hon BUT my predicted cycle is the next one too! IF (FXED NOT!) you know who does arrive for us I find comfort in the fact that we are in it together for our next cycle :hugs:

OH and I couldnt resist not only have I ordered a second reading from sandra :wacko: I have just ordered a reading from anne-marie/serendipity :haha::haha: I have a serious addiction right now!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

kelster823 said:


> Jenny got me wrong--- :af: showed today .... onto next month :)

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## strawberry19

MADLYTTC said:


> strawberry19 said:
> 
> 
> nope ive not tested yet i wont test till ive missed af!! its hard but id rather wait!! lol true its not over till you know who shows but if not their is always next cycle which is jenny and gails predicted cycle so we shall see!! ive got into the habit every month thinking im not gonna be pregnant so when i do get a bfp its gonna be exciting!! all ive had is snuffy runny nose a few cramps here and there and last night i had a blood sort of taste on and off even today weird!! soon see though so wishing everyone else lots of luck xxxx
> 
> Am hopeful for this cycle too hon BUT my predicted cycle is the next one too! IF (FXED NOT!) you know who does arrive for us I find comfort in the fact that we are in it together for our next cycle :hugs:
> 
> OH and I couldnt resist not only have I ordered a second reading from sandra :wacko: I have just ordered a reading from anne-marie/serendipity :haha::haha: I have a serious addiction right now!Click to expand...

hehe everyone is a bit addicted now!! yay atleast we can be in in together next cycle if its a no no this month :)


----------



## frogger3240

kelster823 said:


> Jenny got me wrong--- :af: showed today .... onto next month :)


I'm sorry hun that AF got you...and I hate that Jenny was wrong...sending you lots of hugs...:hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I feel so depressed today :-(. Why do my cycles have to take so long, 34 days and it seems like an eternity. I just feel like crying. I reallly do. I feel out before I've even gotten in. Sat here with nothing to do and just my furrbabies to keep me company. Don't even have the tv on cos thats boring. I just feel bored out of my head and totally miserable. I might go and fold all my baby clothes up and smell them again. How sad am I. My bbs are killing me. One has gone bigger than the other and I keep getting alternating stabbing pains in them and I have weird crampy things in my hips and abdomen. Tired and lethargic and fed up! Not positive at all today. Sorry girls, I'm not good for your moods but why do I feel like this?


----------



## frogger3240

strawberry19 said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strawberry19 said:
> 
> 
> nope ive not tested yet i wont test till ive missed af!! its hard but id rather wait!! lol true its not over till you know who shows but if not their is always next cycle which is jenny and gails predicted cycle so we shall see!! ive got into the habit every month thinking im not gonna be pregnant so when i do get a bfp its gonna be exciting!! all ive had is snuffy runny nose a few cramps here and there and last night i had a blood sort of taste on and off even today weird!! soon see though so wishing everyone else lots of luck xxxx
> 
> Am hopeful for this cycle too hon BUT my predicted cycle is the next one too! IF (FXED NOT!) you know who does arrive for us I find comfort in the fact that we are in it together for our next cycle :hugs:
> 
> OH and I couldnt resist not only have I ordered a second reading from sandra :wacko: I have just ordered a reading from anne-marie/serendipity :haha::haha: I have a serious addiction right now!Click to expand...
> 
> hehe everyone is a bit addicted now!! yay atleast we can be in in together next cycle if its a no no this month :)Click to expand...

yep I will have to agree with you both 100% I'm addicted to...:shrug::smug::shhh:


----------



## frogger3240

MissyMooMoo said:


> I feel so depressed today :-(. Why do my cycles have to take so long, 34 days and it seems like an eternity. I just feel like crying. I reallly do. I feel out before I've even gotten in


hun your not alone my cycles run from 30 days up to 44 days so I know the feeling....but we are here to help each other through everything and to help keep you from feeling depressed we all will get our BFP's soon hun...sending you lots of hugs your way...:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I even cried then when I read that. Frogger. Think Im losing the plot big time lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I love everyone on this site and its the only thing that probably would keep me sane through all this TTC. Imagine not having all these wonderful people to speak to and having to keep silent and worried and not being able to express yourself and eventually, hopefully, celebrate with A BFP!


----------



## strawberry19

MissyMooMoo said:


> I feel so depressed today :-(. Why do my cycles have to take so long, 34 days and it seems like an eternity. I just feel like crying. I reallly do. I feel out before I've even gotten in. Sat here with nothing to do and just my furrbabies to keep me company. Don't even have the tv on cos thats boring. I just feel bored out of my head and totally miserable. I might go and fold all my baby clothes up and smell them again. How sad am I. My bbs are killing me. One has gone bigger than the other and I keep getting alternating stabbing pains in them and I have weird crampy things in my hips and abdomen. Tired and lethargic and fed up! Not positive at all today. Sorry girls, I'm not good for your moods but why do I feel like this?

aww hunni sorry your feeling like this today hopefully its just a one off down down and all will perk up soon .. xx


----------



## strawberry19

i dont know what half of us would do without this site hun :hug:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I keep hoping I ov early on cd9 because I got the symptoms but I dunno. If I did we would have caught the eggie though. If I didn't we can always catch it again. My OPK is not smiling yet but the blue line is definately getting stronger now so maybe no ov on cd9 (wishful thinking on my part) but at least I will have a second chance so to speak. hehe


----------



## strawberry19

good theory hun hope you can get enough dtd in to catch the eggy x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im most definatly out this mth cant dtd due to an evil infection down below grrr


----------



## MissyMooMoo

lindseyanne said:


> im most definatly out this mth cant dtd due to an evil infection down below grrr

Awww noooo sorry! Is it from softcups? x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> im most definatly out this mth cant dtd due to an evil infection down below grrr
> 
> Awww noooo sorry! Is it from softcups? xClick to expand...

nope not a clue where its from but was given a tab for thrush from doctor and hasnt cleared up so gonna hve to go back and have swabs done


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Sorry your not feeling too great today MissyMoo fxed you have/will catch your little eggy!

I just got my serendipity/anne marie reading she was so quick.....I have added it to my siggy........mmmmmmm seems right on track with everyone else next cylce onwards for me which I am more than pleased with although I have huge amounts of hope for this cycle and would so love to get my BFP just a little earlier he he he! My faith is in Sandra though I must say as I really related to her reading she didnt give me a BFP/Conception date but told me I would get given a EDD of Feb but saw daffodils and signs of spring in my reading so although Feb would by given as my official EDD I would have my baby in March.....now if we get our BFP this month my EDD would be 9th Feb however I am aware that due date prediction calculators can be out by 2wks or so due to implantation/when a lady ovulates so I think when I have a scan my EDD will be mid-late Feb but I will go overdue and my little BOY will be born in March! I only have one prediction that I will have a GIRL and I do not believe it....I know in my heart I will have another son!

SO IF MY THEORY IS CORRECT THIS IS OUR MONTH (OR EARLY NEXT!) OH I DO HOPE SO.............DH IS 40 ON 9TH JUNE AND I PLAN ON BREAKING BFP NEWS THEN IF WE GET A BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PS I EMAILED SANDRA ABOUT MY ?LOST? READING......NO REPLY YET THOUGH!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

MissyMooMoo said:


> I feel so depressed today :-(. Why do my cycles have to take so long, 34 days and it seems like an eternity. I just feel like crying. I reallly do. I feel out before I've even gotten in. Sat here with nothing to do and just my furrbabies to keep me company. Don't even have the tv on cos thats boring. I just feel bored out of my head and totally miserable. I might go and fold all my baby clothes up and smell them again. How sad am I. My bbs are killing me. One has gone bigger than the other and I keep getting alternating stabbing pains in them and I have weird crampy things in my hips and abdomen. Tired and lethargic and fed up! Not positive at all today. Sorry girls, I'm not good for your moods but why do I feel like this?


:hugs: Aww hun, I'm so sorry your feeling down today, everything will be OK, I know TTC can drive you mad and the wild hormones don't help either, I was there right where you are on Friday, Your not out the the you know who shows and you have some deffo signs.. I just read a post where Fiores bbs were tender and she took a test and BAM BFP!! I've had all the classic signs of early pregnancy too, just got to hold on for a few more days... I'm not testing until the 5th so I know I won't get a BFP IF she don't show...

Where all here for you and for each other, anytime you need to chat I'm here for ya too :) FX'D your BFP and mine along with all the ladies testing soon... You'll get feeling better now... Keep that chin up... Its gonna happen, you'll see ;)


----------



## keepsmiling

is jenny renny the best person to get a reading from what is her website,, im scared tho incase its bad news1 x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

So far she's been pretty predictable... but I've heard that Cheri has been dead on... Many of the girls have had many readings from different people. I just liked Cheri because she was more in detail. Jenny has a faster turnover than Cheri, she's a busy lil bee right now and she can only do the readings at night because she has a 2 year old to take care of... :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Madly - I do hope you are right. You sound confident! Go girl go ! hehe x


----------



## keepsmiling

i dnt want to waste loads of money on them, im scared if she says i wnt ever have a bby!


----------



## strawberry19

she hasnt yet said to anyone that they wont have a baby alot of peopel have thought that here but then had very good readings x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hopin&Prayin said:


> So far she's been pretty predictable... but I've heard that Cheri has been dead on... Many of the girls have had many readings from different people. I just liked Cheri because she was more in detail. Jenny has a faster turnover than Cheri, she's a busy lil bee right now and she can only do the readings at night because she has a 2 year old to take care of... :)

Cheri said June for me!! hehe 

What Cheri has a 2 years old?


----------



## keepsmiling

do these ladies havwebsites cos i dnt have ebay x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Yep just turned 2 to be exact... I really liked her... She told me either I will conceive MAY (now) or May birth month and that I will have a boy :) Jenny said Girl August BFP... So I'm thought to conceive in bottom of July by her... I think I may be right now... lol Waiting till June 5th to test, give af a few days... my boobs are so tender... GRRR

Its a crazy emotional rollercoaster but in the long run its sooo worth it..


----------



## strawberry19

see all mine were june/july cheri was only one to say girl for me the rest said boys so we shall see!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Yep, Jenny, Anne Marie, Gail said July and Cheri said May conceive or edd born may

Both Jenny and Gail said girl... which I would be over the moon for... But I will take what God gives me ;) my psychic friend said July conceive with TWINS a Boy and Girl... lol
Guess its gonna be a wild ride the next few days... testing June 5th to be on the safe side ;)

Good Luck ladies... I need someone POAS, I have an addiction to feed... :haha:


----------



## strawberry19

heheh i have my fingers crossed for you hun!!! cant wait to see is cheri was rigth for you!! and if she is i hope she will be right for me too i secrectly always wanted a little girl first but i really would love a little boy too so i am happy with whatever im blessed with im just fussier with boys stuff!! i dotn do cutesy for boys lol x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yes I can imagine a girl and a boy just equally with the same amount of love x


----------



## strawberry19

i just want a baby!!!! lol

i just received my serendipity reading ive another prediction for july!!!! she says month i conveice or find out in and a girl!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yes mine is that for her too. July and her pendulum agrees that it is a girl. x


----------



## strawberry19

:happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Pma pma pma pma for our bfp this cycle ladies!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

dang I got one from her, I forget what she said... lol

JULY GRRRR that is too far away... :( I want a bubs NOW... Cheri said boy... Jenny and Gail said GIRL... I was over the moon... twins by my gf... ugg the waiting game stinks... :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I would love another boy and I think my wish will be granted he he he! although I just want #2 to make our family complete so if our gift is a girl I will be more than happy too!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

yes pma, I feel more cheery now. Whenever I read my readings and look at my baby clothes and come on this site I get an instant pick me up. An injection of PMA!!! haha:happydance::happydance::thumbup::flower::winkwink:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Huge injection of PMA for all of us ladies... Its gonna happen soon I feel it in my bones... :haha:


----------



## strawberry19

ive saved all my readings in a little folder in my email account hehe!! i go read them all the time and spend too much time looking at baby things!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hopin&Prayin said:


> dang I got one from her, I forget what she said... lol
> 
> JULY GRRRR that is too far away... :( I want a bubs NOW... Cheri said boy... Jenny and Gail said GIRL... I was over the moon... twins by my gf... ugg the waiting game stinks... :haha:

I might be with you in July hon if AF arrives (of course am desparately hoping she doesnt!) Its not that far away really......... am in the frame of mind that as long as its real soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

strawberry19 said:


> ive saved all my readings in a little folder in my email account hehe!! i go read them all the time and spend too much time looking at baby things!!



:rofl::loopy::rofl::loopy:

I have done this too!!!!!!!!!!! :haha::haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yes whenever I feel down or need inspiration or faith I also read my readings which I have saved in Word. I also have started to buy a few little baby grows (I think they call them onsies in USA) hehe. I have pink and blue in just 2 and the others I have a lovely barley colour. I got a hooded towel which is really cute and a bottle and some dummies (pasifiers for USA people lol). I felt crazy buying them but I needed to do something positive because I told myself IT IS GOING TO HAPPEN!!!


----------



## strawberry19

heheheh we are crazy ladies!!!!! wow so there hopefully will be alot of end of june begining of july bfp's!!!!! im sooo excited for this to either them to be right or just to toatlly get over it and ignore it all lol


----------



## strawberry19

MissyMooMoo said:


> Yes whenever I feel down or need inspiration or faith I also read my readings which I have saved in Word. I also have started to buy a few little baby grows (I think they call them onsies in USA) hehe. I have pink and blue in just 2 and the others I have a lovely barley colour. I got a hooded towel which is really cute and a bottle and some dummies (pasifiers for USA people lol). I felt crazy buying them but I needed to do something positive because I told myself IT IS GOING TO HAPPEN!!!

im always tempted to buy things but i dont have the guts too and oh wont let me either even tho ive got pram and everything picked out lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

We will get it!!!! yay I bet we all get it for Jun or July I can feel it in my water works and Hopin can feel it in her bones!!!! IT WILL HAPPEN YESSS XXXX hehe


----------



## strawberry19

i reallllly reallllllly hope it does!!!!!!! :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

MissyMooMoo said:


> We will get it!!!! yay I bet we all get it for Jun or July I can feel it in my water works and Hopin can feel it in her bones!!!! IT WILL HAPPEN YESSS XXXX hehe

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! I hope your feeling it for me too?!?!?!?!??! 

My Little Sis has a 4mth old little girl and she gave me her moses basket yesterday, its all wrapped away safe and shes hardly used it! Its gorgeous and embroidered with Winnie! I didnt save a thing after I had Oliver so I will be starting again from scratch (with the exception of things from my little sister!:happydance:) I have however picked out the pushchair I would like he he he!


----------



## Maybe-Baby

whats cheris website? thanks


----------



## foxyloxy28

cheri22.com or google cheri22 :)


----------



## new mummy2010

Here's my reading!!
Jenny predicts my BFP in june from a cycle starting in june,shows a boy and edd is march 2011 specific referance to the 7th and 10th 

This is when i origanally wanted our BFP when we decided to ttc so maybe i get my wish


----------



## mandy121

hi me again , jenny told me this on 6th may .. and i got my bfp today . looks like she was right as only its still may lol .x xxx


Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that began in April. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of January 2011 - specific reference to the 20th and 26th.


----------



## faerieprozac

Hey, re - reading my reading I was a little wrong anyway, Jenny said the EDD would be March, so although she was right about me concieving in May, it must mean the cycle i'm on now. So maybe the chemical will make me more fertile and I'll concieve on this cycle, proving Jenny completely right?? lol... Will find out in 28 days or so. 

Who is best to get a reading from? After my weekend I could do with a pick me up...


----------



## jonnanne3

faerieprozac said:


> Hey, re - reading my reading I was a little wrong anyway, Jenny said the EDD would be March, so although she was right about me concieving in May, it must mean the cycle i'm on now. So maybe the chemical will make me more fertile and I'll concieve on this cycle, proving Jenny completely right?? lol... Will find out in 28 days or so.
> 
> Who is best to get a reading from? After my weekend I could do with a pick me up...

I would say Gail. She is very indepth. I really enjoyed her reading. Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

Is Gail the £20 one? 

I wish they weren't so expensive :(

How long does Gail take to reply?


----------



## jonnanne3

I believe hers was only like $9 for me so whatever that converts to for you? It's not that expensive, but definately worth it. (for me it was)


----------



## moochacha

mandy121 said:


> hi me again , jenny told me this on 6th may .. and i got my bfp today . looks like she was right as only its still may lol .x xxx
> 
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that began in April. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of January 2011 - specific reference to the 20th and 26th.

Yay congrats!!! I think she totally got it right, you got your bfp in May!!! Maybe its a girl wooohoo I think this is fabulous :hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

faerieprozac said:


> Is Gail the £20 one?
> 
> I wish they weren't so expensive :(
> 
> How long does Gail take to reply?

hun you can buy her mini pregnancy readings that is what I bought and mine was like $9.00 I think...


----------



## Nvr2Late

mandy121 said:


> hi me again , jenny told me this on 6th may .. and i got my bfp today . looks like she was right as only its still may lol .x xxx
> 
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that began in April. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of January 2011 - specific reference to the 20th and 26th.

Awesome, congrats!!!!! You got a BFP at 22DPO... do you have a short cycle?


----------



## faerieprozac

could someone pm link to gail?


----------



## MySillyGirls

So, still don't have my Sandra reading i ordered last thursday.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Yep, Jenny, Anne Marie, Gail said July and Cheri said May conceive or edd born may
> 
> Both Jenny and Gail said girl... which I would be over the moon for... But I will take what God gives me ;) my psychic friend said July conceive with TWINS a Boy and Girl... lol
> Guess its gonna be a wild ride the next few days... testing June 5th to be on the safe side ;)
> 
> Good Luck ladies... I need someone POAS, I have an addiction to feed... :haha:

Hopin, I am testing June 5th too!!!!!!!!! Crossing my fingers for us!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## strawberry19

faerieprozac said:


> could someone pm link to gail?

pm'd you hun xx


----------



## strawberry19

mandy121 said:


> hi me again , jenny told me this on 6th may .. and i got my bfp today . looks like she was right as only its still may lol .x xxx
> 
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that began in April. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of January 2011 - specific reference to the 20th and 26th.

congrats hunni!! x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

MySillyGirls said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Yep, Jenny, Anne Marie, Gail said July and Cheri said May conceive or edd born may
> 
> Both Jenny and Gail said girl... which I would be over the moon for... But I will take what God gives me ;) my psychic friend said July conceive with TWINS a Boy and Girl... lol
> Guess its gonna be a wild ride the next few days... testing June 5th to be on the safe side ;)
> 
> Good Luck ladies... I need someone POAS, I have an addiction to feed... :haha:
> 
> Hopin, I am testing June 5th too!!!!!!!!! Crossing my fingers for us!!!!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...


GRRR MY Boobs are so soar and heavy... I was worried that I was going to start yesterday because of some mild cramping but it stopped. I feel like you know who is coming.. GRRR Not looking good at all :( even though my temp is still up...


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hopin&Prayin said:


> MySillyGirls said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Yep, Jenny, Anne Marie, Gail said July and Cheri said May conceive or edd born may
> 
> Both Jenny and Gail said girl... which I would be over the moon for... But I will take what God gives me ;) my psychic friend said July conceive with TWINS a Boy and Girl... lol
> Guess its gonna be a wild ride the next few days... testing June 5th to be on the safe side ;)
> 
> Good Luck ladies... I need someone POAS, I have an addiction to feed... :haha:
> 
> Hopin, I am testing June 5th too!!!!!!!!! Crossing my fingers for us!!!!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> GRRR MY Boobs are so soar and heavy... I was worried that I was going to start yesterday because of some mild cramping but it stopped. I feel like you know who is coming.. GRRR Not looking good at all :( even though my temp is still up...Click to expand...

I remember when I was preggo with my daughter I had the same symptoms. felt EXACTLY like just before AF.


----------



## Nvr2Late

Hopin&Prayin said:


> MySillyGirls said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Yep, Jenny, Anne Marie, Gail said July and Cheri said May conceive or edd born may
> 
> Both Jenny and Gail said girl... which I would be over the moon for... But I will take what God gives me ;) my psychic friend said July conceive with TWINS a Boy and Girl... lol
> Guess its gonna be a wild ride the next few days... testing June 5th to be on the safe side ;)
> 
> Good Luck ladies... I need someone POAS, I have an addiction to feed... :haha:
> 
> Hopin, I am testing June 5th too!!!!!!!!! Crossing my fingers for us!!!!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GRRR MY Boobs are so soar and heavy... I was worried that I was going to start yesterday because of some mild cramping but it stopped. I feel like you know who is coming.. GRRR Not looking good at all :( even though my temp is still up...Click to expand...

Cheri predicted a boy, May for me too. Let's hope we get our BFPs this month and prove Cheri right!


----------



## mandy121

Nvr2Late said:


> mandy121 said:
> 
> 
> hi me again , jenny told me this on 6th may .. and i got my bfp today . looks like she was right as only its still may lol .x xxx
> 
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that began in April. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of January 2011 - specific reference to the 20th and 26th.
> 
> Awesome, congrats!!!!! You got a BFP at 22DPO... do you have a short cycle?Click to expand...

well last month my cycle was 23 days but there normaly 28 days just think af showed early last time lol .,x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

CONGRAT MANDY.....BFP YEAH!

Sandra did my fertility spread reading as follows,this is my second reading from her and this is sooooooo amazing I can really relate with this:

Fertilty spread 

1st card is looking at fertility , fertile times ,etc
The card is Kick up your heels 
This is showing me where you have a lot of determination , a lot of spirit when it comes to wanting to be a mother , i feel that its something that is in your bones , built into you , always been there in a sense. Your soul in a sense longs to do this ,you love the celebrations around children, the fun, the energy , the chance for you to embrace child hood again as well, yet nurture and bring joy to another.Ok I want to mention a rainbow a lot of colours around you , i want to mention the summer months and june being important to , for a conception as well as july , just the summery months i feel. I want to say that when it comes to you and you partner i feel trying different things ,experimenting in a sense can help you both. Also if you ever feel you need help or advice , do ask for it, there are a lot of people who offer this guidance and support.

2nd card conception, when , what to do to help
The card is Dreams coming true 
You are being told to hold onto you faith and expect positive outcomes as they are coming for you. Again i'm feeling drawn to the summer months with a conception as well.I want to mention that you have to get rid of any negative things or thoughts that will get in the way of your dream.I want to mention that its all looking very very positive for you.

3rd card is pregnancy and birth
The card is Beauty
This is showing me that at this time you will learn to loge the changes in your body , your inner and other self will be radiant, and you will love the way you are blooming in a sense, i want to mention where i keep being drawn to your hair growing or getting thicker just a change in hair lol, strange but i'm being shown that , i also want to mention a winter birth as well as i'm seeing a wet dark night , i want to mention where it will be a calm and serene birth , i feel you will be doing a lot of preparing for this both mentally and psychically, and it will all pay off.

BACK SOON JUST LOGGING OFF TO HAVE TEA!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Congrats Mandy Great News... Heres to a H & H 9 months

Thank you MySillyGirls & Nvr2late. Have you checked your cervix? Just out of curiosity I did and I can't reach it... its way up there... I hope thats a good sign..

FX'D for us all... May is a good month... :happydance:

Lots of baby dust to all... :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Wow Madlyttc... That is an amazing reading... hook me up... How much was she and how do I find her... :haha: That is so through...


----------



## MissyMooMoo

mandy121 said:


> hi me again , jenny told me this on 6th may .. and i got my bfp today . looks like she was right as only its still may lol .x xxx
> 
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that began in April. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of January 2011 - specific reference to the 20th and 26th.

hehe I remember yes and you were so like.....erm I don't think so......see!!! :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

WOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :happydance: Congrats!! Mandy121!!
Heres to a happy and healthy 9 months... Another Jenny prediction Yay!!

If that is the case then I'm out this month and July is gonna be the month...

Strange though my cervix is so high I can't reach it... Is that a good sign>??


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hopin&Prayin said:


> MySillyGirls said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Yep, Jenny, Anne Marie, Gail said July and Cheri said May conceive or edd born may
> 
> Both Jenny and Gail said girl... which I would be over the moon for... But I will take what God gives me ;) my psychic friend said July conceive with TWINS a Boy and Girl... lol
> Guess its gonna be a wild ride the next few days... testing June 5th to be on the safe side ;)
> 
> Good Luck ladies... I need someone POAS, I have an addiction to feed... :haha:
> 
> Hopin, I am testing June 5th too!!!!!!!!! Crossing my fingers for us!!!!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GRRR MY Boobs are so soar and heavy... I was worried that I was going to start yesterday because of some mild cramping but it stopped. I feel like you know who is coming.. GRRR Not looking good at all :( even though my temp is still up...Click to expand...

This is definately a sign of pregoritis! hehe


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Mandy CONGRATS AGAIN HUN X


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Congrats Mandy Great News... Heres to a H & H 9 months
> 
> Thank you MySillyGirls & Nvr2late. Have you checked your cervix? Just out of curiosity I did and I can't reach it... its way up there... I hope thats a good sign..
> 
> FX'D for us all... May is a good month... :happydance:
> 
> Lots of baby dust to all... :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Wow Madlyttc... That is an amazing reading... hook me up... How much was she and how do I find her... :haha: That is so through...

Hi Hoping&Praying.......her name is Sandra Gibbs I think a few of the ladies on this thread have had a reading from her! My first reading was a conception/pregnancy reading which was £3 and I really related with it so I purchased the fertility spread which was £2.50 (this is the one above and is under the angel messages/readings bit on her website!) This is the link and I have attached my first reading too just so you can get an idea how indepth she is, these twos reading are by far my best:

https://www.psychicreadingsbysandragibbs.com/

Ok what i will do first is see what i can pick up in general terms around things , afterwards i will chose some cards just to clarify things and see where things are heading in a sense

Ok as soon as i tune into you i want to mention straight away a boy baby , i want to mention the name of gary as well, now i feel this will come up in talks while discussing names or similar, so i want you to please keep that one in mind for me.Ok i want to mention where i keep getting the words sceptical and i feel that someone is a little unsure of readings or would usually be , i want to mention also some slight niggles with you ,as i feel you do worry about not conceiving, i want to mention slight worries as well with an earlier pregnancy as well there but where i feel this one will be care free for you , i want to mention where i am now being given the moment of february and march, i feel drawn to these two as i feel that the edd will be merged in a sense, so they may tell you feb but really you will be late into march, as i keep being shown daffodils and these to me signify spring, i want to mention a lot of good luck and well wishes coming from spirit, i want to mention where im seeing a larger lady standing in-between you and your partner she helps you both in some senses i feel, i also want to mention the common i know , name of mary and i feel this may go quite far back , i also want to mention a grandmother link to this, and also the name jane, and ann marie, again please keep in mind if you don't understand now. I don't feel conceiving will be an issue for you , i want to mention where i keep being shown plants , so linking to nature, i feel that as long as you look after yourself, eat well , sleep well , things will go well , i want to mention where you are a strong determined woman and a great mother , i also want to mention where i see a little girl around you as well, and two boys , i feel this will be in total x

Ok the first card is The resting tree
This is showing me patience for you , i also want to mention a time frame of 3 months , now i feel this is significant to trying for baby in a sense, so please keep in mind. I want to mention where things will happen sooner than you feel they will so don't worry, and i do see a smooth ride as far as labour goes as well.

The second card is The word Lord
This is showing me where if you ever have any worries you should discuss them and feel free too, i feel that you and your partner have a very strong bond as well and are very open with one and other , i want to mention a lot of love and excitement as well with this next pregnancy.

The last card is the shadow queen
I feel that you are a very knowledgeable person , but you have been doing a lot of soul searching in some senses, i feel that its not linked to ttc, but there is an area linked with career i feel that you have been mulling over or doing a lot of thinking around as well, i want to mention that there is a new opening or path as far as that goes.


----------



## MySillyGirls

MADLYTTC said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Mandy Great News... Heres to a H & H 9 months
> 
> Thank you MySillyGirls & Nvr2late. Have you checked your cervix? Just out of curiosity I did and I can't reach it... its way up there... I hope thats a good sign..
> 
> FX'D for us all... May is a good month... :happydance:
> 
> Lots of baby dust to all... :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Wow Madlyttc... That is an amazing reading... hook me up... How much was she and how do I find her... :haha: That is so through...
> 
> Hi Hoping&Praying.......her name is Sandra Gibbs I think a few of the ladies on this thread have had a reading from her! My first reading was a conception/pregnancy reading which was £3 and I really related with it so I purchased the fertility spread which was £2.50 (this is the one above and is under the angel messages/readings bit on her website!) This is the link and I have attached my first reading too just so you can get an idea how indepth she is, these twos reading are by far my best:
> 
> https://www.psychicreadingsbysandragibbs.com/
> 
> Ok what i will do first is see what i can pick up in general terms around things , afterwards i will chose some cards just to clarify things and see where things are heading in a sense
> 
> Ok as soon as i tune into you i want to mention straight away a boy baby , i want to mention the name of gary as well, now i feel this will come up in talks while discussing names or similar, so i want you to please keep that one in mind for me.Ok i want to mention where i keep getting the words sceptical and i feel that someone is a little unsure of readings or would usually be , i want to mention also some slight niggles with you ,as i feel you do worry about not conceiving, i want to mention slight worries as well with an earlier pregnancy as well there but where i feel this one will be care free for you , i want to mention where i am now being given the moment of february and march, i feel drawn to these two as i feel that the edd will be merged in a sense, so they may tell you feb but really you will be late into march, as i keep being shown daffodils and these to me signify spring, i want to mention a lot of good luck and well wishes coming from spirit, i want to mention where im seeing a larger lady standing in-between you and your partner she helps you both in some senses i feel, i also want to mention the common i know , name of mary and i feel this may go quite far back , i also want to mention a grandmother link to this, and also the name jane, and ann marie, again please keep in mind if you don't understand now. I don't feel conceiving will be an issue for you , i want to mention where i keep being shown plants , so linking to nature, i feel that as long as you look after yourself, eat well , sleep well , things will go well , i want to mention where you are a strong determined woman and a great mother , i also want to mention where i see a little girl around you as well, and two boys , i feel this will be in total x
> 
> Ok the first card is The resting tree
> This is showing me patience for you , i also want to mention a time frame of 3 months , now i feel this is significant to trying for baby in a sense, so please keep in mind. I want to mention where things will happen sooner than you feel they will so don't worry, and i do see a smooth ride as far as labour goes as well.
> 
> The second card is The word Lord
> This is showing me where if you ever have any worries you should discuss them and feel free too, i feel that you and your partner have a very strong bond as well and are very open with one and other , i want to mention a lot of love and excitement as well with this next pregnancy.
> 
> The last card is the shadow queen
> I feel that you are a very knowledgeable person , but you have been doing a lot of soul searching in some senses, i feel that its not linked to ttc, but there is an area linked with career i feel that you have been mulling over or doing a lot of thinking around as well, i want to mention that there is a new opening or path as far as that goes.Click to expand...


Madlyttc, hello!! When did you request your Sandra reading? I am still waiting on mine from Thursday!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

MissyMooMoo said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MySillyGirls said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Yep, Jenny, Anne Marie, Gail said July and Cheri said May conceive or edd born may
> 
> Both Jenny and Gail said girl... which I would be over the moon for... But I will take what God gives me ;) my psychic friend said July conceive with TWINS a Boy and Girl... lol
> Guess its gonna be a wild ride the next few days... testing June 5th to be on the safe side ;)
> 
> Good Luck ladies... I need someone POAS, I have an addiction to feed... :haha:
> 
> Hopin, I am testing June 5th too!!!!!!!!! Crossing my fingers for
> us!!!!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GRRR MY Boobs are so soar and heavy... I was worried that I was going to start yesterday because of some mild cramping but it stopped. I feel like you know who is coming.. GRRR Not looking good at all :( even though my temp is still up...Click to expand...
> 
> This is definately a sign of pregoritis! heheClick to expand...

he he he hon I love it..............pregoritis!!!! as in `DH i think i may have caught pregoritis!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

MySillyGirls said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Mandy Great News... Heres to a H & H 9 months
> 
> Thank you MySillyGirls & Nvr2late. Have you checked your cervix? Just out of curiosity I did and I can't reach it... its way up there... I hope thats a good sign..
> 
> FX'D for us all... May is a good month... :happydance:
> 
> Lots of baby dust to all... :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Wow Madlyttc... That is an amazing reading... hook me up... How much was she and how do I find her... :haha: That is so through...
> 
> Hi Hoping&Praying.......her name is Sandra Gibbs I think a few of the ladies on this thread have had a reading from her! My first reading was a conception/pregnancy reading which was £3 and I really related with it so I purchased the fertility spread which was £2.50 (this is the one above and is under the angel messages/readings bit on her website!) This is the link and I have attached my first reading too just so you can get an idea how indepth she is, these twos reading are by far my best:
> 
> https://www.psychicreadingsbysandragibbs.com/
> 
> Ok what i will do first is see what i can pick up in general terms around things , afterwards i will chose some cards just to clarify things and see where things are heading in a sense
> 
> Ok as soon as i tune into you i want to mention straight away a boy baby , i want to mention the name of gary as well, now i feel this will come up in talks while discussing names or similar, so i want you to please keep that one in mind for me.Ok i want to mention where i keep getting the words sceptical and i feel that someone is a little unsure of readings or would usually be , i want to mention also some slight niggles with you ,as i feel you do worry about not conceiving, i want to mention slight worries as well with an earlier pregnancy as well there but where i feel this one will be care free for you , i want to mention where i am now being given the moment of february and march, i feel drawn to these two as i feel that the edd will be merged in a sense, so they may tell you feb but really you will be late into march, as i keep being shown daffodils and these to me signify spring, i want to mention a lot of good luck and well wishes coming from spirit, i want to mention where im seeing a larger lady standing in-between you and your partner she helps you both in some senses i feel, i also want to mention the common i know , name of mary and i feel this may go quite far back , i also want to mention a grandmother link to this, and also the name jane, and ann marie, again please keep in mind if you don't understand now. I don't feel conceiving will be an issue for you , i want to mention where i keep being shown plants , so linking to nature, i feel that as long as you look after yourself, eat well , sleep well , things will go well , i want to mention where you are a strong determined woman and a great mother , i also want to mention where i see a little girl around you as well, and two boys , i feel this will be in total x
> 
> Ok the first card is The resting tree
> This is showing me patience for you , i also want to mention a time frame of 3 months , now i feel this is significant to trying for baby in a sense, so please keep in mind. I want to mention where things will happen sooner than you feel they will so don't worry, and i do see a smooth ride as far as labour goes as well.
> 
> The second card is The word Lord
> This is showing me where if you ever have any worries you should discuss them and feel free too, i feel that you and your partner have a very strong bond as well and are very open with one and other , i want to mention a lot of love and excitement as well with this next pregnancy.
> 
> The last card is the shadow queen
> I feel that you are a very knowledgeable person , but you have been doing a lot of soul searching in some senses, i feel that its not linked to ttc, but there is an area linked with career i feel that you have been mulling over or doing a lot of thinking around as well, i want to mention that there is a new opening or path as far as that goes.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Madlyttc, hello!! When did you request your Sandra reading? I am still waiting on mine from Thursday!Click to expand...

I requested it on friday eve hon, this is my second reading from sandra and she did take longer with this than my first which came thorugh quite quickly! I emailed her yesterday as I hadnt heard from her.......shes a really nice lady......I would tried emailing her a reminder hon!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

HOLY CATFISH... I GOT GOOSEBUMPS READING THAT... HOW AMAZING... OHH I so want one of her readings to see what she says, I'm thinking I could be preggo now... I'm soo praying that I am, but my body does like to play games... GRRR

Thank you for the info Madlytcc Awesome reading, I really hope to hear your good news soon :hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

hey ladies I just got my sandra reading and I'm tickled to death over it...:happydance:I posted it on the **Baby Perdictions** thread but I will post it here for you all to see to..


woohoo!!!! I just got my sandra reading and ALOT of it contects to me... I will post in red to what I feel she has picked up...I'm sooo excited...

Ok as i tune in i want to mention where i keep being drawn to 3 boys being important around you , im not sure why they are telling me this they just keep mentioning this.Ok now i want to mention where i see a girl next for you i want to say that she's a summer baby , will be born around may/june, i feel that the conception date will be september and i feel they keep telling me that it could be this september coming , i want to mention where i feel at times you have ruled the fact of having a child out in your own mind in a sense, but you are being told never to do that , never to doubt what you can have, this is something that i feel you have set your heart on , lol i keep being drawn to an odd number with you for how many children you have in total , and i just feel that 5 is a nice round number Twins are also a possibility i must say as i keep being shown another boy now too so again keep this in mind, this is either twins or there is another baby after the girl , as im also now being drawn to the month of november although this may be linked to you somewhere else so again keep this one in mind. I also want to mention a balloon i keep seeing lots of blue balloons being let of as well in a sense, would you understand a boy in spirit, possibly going back if you don't understand at the moment, as i feel these balloons are for remembrance as well.
Ok I have 3 boys and she picked up that and also where I have tried to put out of my mind of having more children but something keeps telling me to have more and also I have 4 children so if I have another one it would be 5 that she sees but she also sees twins for me girl/boy or it could be seperate births so that looks good also because of others seeing twins for me also...

Ok i'm now going to chose three card for you 
The first card is Archangel Raphael
This is showing me where the healing angel is working with you , i want to mention continues healing around you , but in all areas of your body , i feel that they are working with you to prepare you for this next child, i want to mention where you will feel stronger and ready psychically in a sense , i feel at times you get drained but you will have so much more energy and a lust for life when you find out about this child.
ok this is really something because not sure if you all know I had my fallopian tubes tied back in feb. 2004 and I have had reiki healing and also theta healing that has infact healed back my tied fallopian tubes I have had 3 chemical pregnancys so that also shows me that its working and for Archangel Raphael to show healing angel is working with you in all areas of my body this shows that she did pick on that also...

The second card is Crown Chakra
This is showing me where i want to mention a relaxed feeling with you , where you will feel at ease , i want to mention the moonlight and where i feel you are or will be drawn to that , i also want to mention where you do send thoughts to spirit , and they are always heard.

The last card is Goddess
This is showing me where you have a lot of feminine energy obviously lol , i want say that you have the ability to raise great children, you are a brilliant mother , and will always be, you will be there for them through the ups and downs, oh my lol , i want to mention alot of grandchildren for you, i keep getting the number 15 ! wow lol you will be busy , this is why i am getting that you will always be able to use that mothering instinct that you have.

I hope this helped 
If you have any questions on what i said please ask
sandra
xxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

MissyMooMoo your too much pregonitis... :haha: Thats a new one... hehehe

I hope this is it, cuz it will be a while before I can TTC again since the OH has disappeared again and everyone is saying July conceive... :haha: Guess I'll have to wait out the next few days to find out huh... GRRR the waiting game stinks!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yes Madly - We will all be catching Pregoritis very soon. hehe x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hopin - How long have you both been TTC? How many days before you can test? x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Wow Frogger that is an amazing reading, I'm so amazed by everything she chimes into... 15 grandbabys, WOW your going to be a busy bee.. Twins even more awesome...

I just caved in and bought me a reading from Sandra... :haha: What is her turnover time? how long did it take to get it... She's quite young but sounds very knowledgeble and her prediction forecast WOW... I can't wait to hear to hear mine...


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

MissyMooMoo said:


> Hopin - How long have you both been TTC? How many days before you can test? x

This will be 3 months and I am quite older.. but very fertile, just not good with the female things... :haha: I've learned so much from everyone on BNB... I'm a symptom alholic, forget POAS holic... :haha:

I will test on June 5th... just to be safe, don't want NO NEG result


----------



## MySillyGirls

Madlyttc, thank you! I just emailed her again. I feel bad as I emailed her Saturday too and she said she'd have it to me on Sunday. Yikes! You know my luck is bad when I can't even get a psychic to read my cards for me. LOL


----------



## MySillyGirls

I love your Sandra readings Mady and Frogger! I hope to get mine back today! Hopin, can't wait to read yours!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh wow Frogger this is a brilliant reading. So happy for you xx


----------



## frogger3240

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Wow Frogger that is an amazing reading, I'm so amazed by everything she chimes into... 15 grandbabys, WOW your going to be a busy bee.. Twins even more awesome...
> 
> I just caved in and bought me a reading from Sandra... :haha: What is her turnover time? how long did it take to get it... She's quite young but sounds very knowledgeble and her prediction forecast WOW... I can't wait to hear to hear mine...

thanks hun I'm very pleased with this reading I had tears in my eyes..:cry:I was just soooo happy with what she has picked up on...I know the 15 grandbabys that is really exciting I love kids they all would be spoiled..:happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

MySillyGirls said:


> I love your Sandra readings Mady and Frogger! I hope to get mine back today! Hopin, can't wait to read yours!

thanks hun...I hope you get yours back today also....:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

MADLYTTC said:


> CONGRAT MANDY.....BFP YEAH!
> 
> Sandra did my fertility spread reading as follows,this is my second reading from her and this is sooooooo amazing I can really relate with this:
> 
> Fertilty spread
> 
> 1st card is looking at fertility , fertile times ,etc
> The card is Kick up your heels
> This is showing me where you have a lot of determination , a lot of spirit when it comes to wanting to be a mother , i feel that its something that is in your bones , built into you , always been there in a sense. Your soul in a sense longs to do this ,you love the celebrations around children, the fun, the energy , the chance for you to embrace child hood again as well, yet nurture and bring joy to another.Ok I want to mention a rainbow a lot of colours around you , i want to mention the summer months and june being important to , for a conception as well as july , just the summery months i feel. I want to say that when it comes to you and you partner i feel trying different things ,experimenting in a sense can help you both. Also if you ever feel you need help or advice , do ask for it, there are a lot of people who offer this guidance and support.
> 
> 2nd card conception, when , what to do to help
> The card is Dreams coming true
> You are being told to hold onto you faith and expect positive outcomes as they are coming for you. Again i'm feeling drawn to the summer months with a conception as well.I want to mention that you have to get rid of any negative things or thoughts that will get in the way of your dream.I want to mention that its all looking very very positive for you.
> 
> 3rd card is pregnancy and birth
> The card is Beauty
> This is showing me that at this time you will learn to loge the changes in your body , your inner and other self will be radiant, and you will love the way you are blooming in a sense, i want to mention where i keep being drawn to your hair growing or getting thicker just a change in hair lol, strange but i'm being shown that , i also want to mention a winter birth as well as i'm seeing a wet dark night , i want to mention where it will be a calm and serene birth , i feel you will be doing a lot of preparing for this both mentally and psychically, and it will all pay off.
> 
> BACK SOON JUST LOGGING OFF TO HAVE TEA!

that is a wonderful reading...:happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Wow Frogger that is an amazing reading, I'm so amazed by everything she chimes into... 15 grandbabys, WOW your going to be a busy bee.. Twins even more awesome...
> 
> I just caved in and bought me a reading from Sandra... :haha: What is her turnover time? how long did it take to get it... She's quite young but sounds very knowledgeble and her prediction forecast WOW... I can't wait to hear to hear mine...

I think you will be very pleased with sandras readings I bought mine thursday night and I just got mine about 45 minutes ago and I'm sooo happy with it so yes its worth the wait....:happydance::happydance:can't wait to see what yours says...:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

frogger3240 said:


> hey ladies i just got my sandra reading and i'm tickled to death over it...:happydance:i posted it on the **baby perdictions** thread but i will post it here for you all to see to..
> 
> 
> Woohoo!!!! I just got my sandra reading and alot of it contects to me... I will post in red to what i feel she has picked up...i'm sooo excited...
> 
> Ok as i tune in i want to mention where i keep being drawn to 3 boys being important around you , im not sure why they are telling me this they just keep mentioning this.ok now i want to mention where i see a girl next for you i want to say that she's a summer baby , will be born around may/june, i feel that the conception date will be september and i feel they keep telling me that it could be this september coming , i want to mention where i feel at times you have ruled the fact of having a child out in your own mind in a sense, but you are being told never to do that , never to doubt what you can have, this is something that i feel you have set your heart on , lol i keep being drawn to an odd number with you for how many children you have in total , and i just feel that 5 is a nice round number twins are also a possibility i must say as i keep being shown another boy now too so again keep this in mind, this is either twins or there is another baby after the girl , as im also now being drawn to the month of november although this may be linked to you somewhere else so again keep this one in mind. I also want to mention a balloon i keep seeing lots of blue balloons being let of as well in a sense, would you understand a boy in spirit, possibly going back if you don't understand at the moment, as i feel these balloons are for remembrance as well.
> ok i have 3 boys and she picked up that and also where i have tried to put out of my mind of having more children but something keeps telling me to have more and also i have 4 children so if i have another one it would be 5 that she sees but she also sees twins for me girl/boy or it could be seperate births so that looks good also because of others seeing twins for me also...
> 
> ok i'm now going to chose three card for you
> the first card is archangel raphael
> this is showing me where the healing angel is working with you , i want to mention continues healing around you , but in all areas of your body , i feel that they are working with you to prepare you for this next child, i want to mention where you will feel stronger and ready psychically in a sense , i feel at times you get drained but you will have so much more energy and a lust for life when you find out about this child.
> ok this is really something because not sure if you all know i had my fallopian tubes tied back in feb. 2004 and i have had reiki healing and also theta healing that has infact healed back my tied fallopian tubes i have had 3 chemical pregnancys so that also shows me that its working and for archangel raphael to show healing angel is working with you in all areas of my body this shows that she did pick on that also...
> 
> the second card is crown chakra
> this is showing me where i want to mention a relaxed feeling with you , where you will feel at ease , i want to mention the moonlight and where i feel you are or will be drawn to that , i also want to mention where you do send thoughts to spirit , and they are always heard.
> 
> The last card is goddess
> this is showing me where you have a lot of feminine energy obviously lol , i want say that you have the ability to raise great children, you are a brilliant mother , and will always be, you will be there for them through the ups and downs, oh my lol , i want to mention alot of grandchildren for you, i keep getting the number 15 ! Wow lol you will be busy , this is why i am getting that you will always be able to use that mothering instinct that you have.
> 
> I hope this helped
> if you have any questions on what i said please ask
> sandra
> xxx

this is an amazing reading sandra is fab!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

oooooooooooh hopin&praying cant wait to read your sandra reading hope she has BFP news for you!

MySillyGirls I hope she gets back really soon, am sure it will be worth the wait!


----------



## frogger3240

MADLYTTC said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies i just got my sandra reading and i'm tickled to death over it...:happydance:i posted it on the **baby perdictions** thread but i will post it here for you all to see to..
> 
> 
> Woohoo!!!! I just got my sandra reading and alot of it contects to me... I will post in red to what i feel she has picked up...i'm sooo excited...
> 
> Ok as i tune in i want to mention where i keep being drawn to 3 boys being important around you , im not sure why they are telling me this they just keep mentioning this.ok now i want to mention where i see a girl next for you i want to say that she's a summer baby , will be born around may/june, i feel that the conception date will be september and i feel they keep telling me that it could be this september coming , i want to mention where i feel at times you have ruled the fact of having a child out in your own mind in a sense, but you are being told never to do that , never to doubt what you can have, this is something that i feel you have set your heart on , lol i keep being drawn to an odd number with you for how many children you have in total , and i just feel that 5 is a nice round number twins are also a possibility i must say as i keep being shown another boy now too so again keep this in mind, this is either twins or there is another baby after the girl , as im also now being drawn to the month of november although this may be linked to you somewhere else so again keep this one in mind. I also want to mention a balloon i keep seeing lots of blue balloons being let of as well in a sense, would you understand a boy in spirit, possibly going back if you don't understand at the moment, as i feel these balloons are for remembrance as well.
> ok i have 3 boys and she picked up that and also where i have tried to put out of my mind of having more children but something keeps telling me to have more and also i have 4 children so if i have another one it would be 5 that she sees but she also sees twins for me girl/boy or it could be seperate births so that looks good also because of others seeing twins for me also...
> 
> ok i'm now going to chose three card for you
> the first card is archangel raphael
> this is showing me where the healing angel is working with you , i want to mention continues healing around you , but in all areas of your body , i feel that they are working with you to prepare you for this next child, i want to mention where you will feel stronger and ready psychically in a sense , i feel at times you get drained but you will have so much more energy and a lust for life when you find out about this child.
> ok this is really something because not sure if you all know i had my fallopian tubes tied back in feb. 2004 and i have had reiki healing and also theta healing that has infact healed back my tied fallopian tubes i have had 3 chemical pregnancys so that also shows me that its working and for archangel raphael to show healing angel is working with you in all areas of my body this shows that she did pick on that also...
> 
> the second card is crown chakra
> this is showing me where i want to mention a relaxed feeling with you , where you will feel at ease , i want to mention the moonlight and where i feel you are or will be drawn to that , i also want to mention where you do send thoughts to spirit , and they are always heard.
> 
> The last card is goddess
> this is showing me where you have a lot of feminine energy obviously lol , i want say that you have the ability to raise great children, you are a brilliant mother , and will always be, you will be there for them through the ups and downs, oh my lol , i want to mention alot of grandchildren for you, i keep getting the number 15 ! Wow lol you will be busy , this is why i am getting that you will always be able to use that mothering instinct that you have.
> 
> I hope this helped
> if you have any questions on what i said please ask
> sandra
> xxx
> 
> this is an amazing reading sandra is fab!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

I agree 100% its truly amazing...woohoo!!!!:happydance:I think everyone that sandra has done has been really amazing...


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thank you MADLYTCC... I paid for it, so now what... I know I got a confirm stating I paid for the reading, will she send for info? there all different ... grrr

I pray its a May conceive, meaning NOW... :haha:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hopin, she then sent me a follow up email after payment asking for a picture and any questions :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Thank you MADLYTCC... I paid for it, so now what... I know I got a confirm stating I paid for the reading, will she send for info? there all different ... grrr
> 
> I pray its a May conceive, meaning NOW... :haha:

MySillyGirls is right hopin she emailed me asking for just my forename, a photo of me (and dh if I wanted him to be included in reading!) I sent one of us together and any q`s I wanted to ask......I didnt specify any questions I wanted to see what she had to say without any clues so to speak so I simply said I wanted her to give me any details that she could! OOOOOOH cant wait hope she replies soon!!!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MySillyGirls said:


> Hopin, she then sent me a follow up email after payment asking for a picture and any questions :)

who was this? sorry im quite intrigued now lol will end up borrowing more money for another reading me thinks lol


----------



## MySillyGirls

lindseyanne said:


> MySillyGirls said:
> 
> 
> Hopin, she then sent me a follow up email after payment asking for a picture and any questions :)
> 
> who was this? sorry im quite intrigued now lol will end up borrowing more money for another reading me thinks lolClick to expand...

Hello! This is Sandra Gibbs. I don't have her website handy but I am sure one of the other girls here does.. :)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

MADLYTTC said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Thank you MADLYTCC... I paid for it, so now what... I know I got a confirm stating I paid for the reading, will she send for info? there all different ... grrr
> 
> I pray its a May conceive, meaning NOW... :haha:
> 
> MySillyGirls is right hopin she emailed me asking for just my forename, a photo of me (and dh if I wanted him to be included in reading!) I sent one of us together and any q`s I wanted to ask......I didnt specify any questions I wanted to see what she had to say without any clues so to speak so I simply said I wanted her to give me any details that she could! OOOOOOH cant wait hope she replies soon!!!!!!Click to expand...

THANK YOU BOTH... I had one with a pic before, I think it was Gail maybe, heck I don't know, I guess I'd better check my email then...:haha:

Thank you... I will post as soon as I get it... :hugs: I can't wait either!!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Sandra is working now. She just emailed me back as she misplaced my reading info and will need to do it today.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

MySillyGirls said:


> Sandra is working now. She just emailed me back as she misplaced my reading info and will need to do it today.

Glad she got back to you hon..............cant wait to read!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frogger3240

MySillyGirls said:


> Sandra is working now. She just emailed me back as she misplaced my reading info and will need to do it today.

yay!!! thats great hun that she will be working on yours todays...can't wait to see what she says...:happydance:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Thanks, ladies! And, maybe that means she will be working on Hoping's today too.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:( I have'nt received her email yet... bummer...

Oh I can't wait to hear yours too Leslie... woot woot... Post up as soon as you get it... I can't wait to read it... I wish I would of done hers sooner... Now I'm gonna have to go dig up a pic... BRB :haha:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hopin&Prayin said:


> :( I have'nt received her email yet... bummer...
> 
> Oh I can't wait to hear yours too Leslie... woot woot... Post up as soon as you get it... I can't wait to read it... I wish I would of done hers sooner... Now I'm gonna have to go dig up a pic... BRB :haha:

Thanks, Kim!! You know, I think right after I paid, I got on her website and sent her an email that said "I just paid, what do I do now>.." and then I got her email back. Of course, look how well that worked for me since she misplaced my reading. hahaa:dohh:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Nope, I just checked my email and it was paid and she told me to send a pic and what questions I may have... :haha: I can't wait... I hope I don't have to wait too long... GRRR I waited 2 weeks for Cheri22's... but its so worth it... I'm curious of what Sandra has to say ;) ;)

Girl your funny... I knew something was up when she did'nt respond back silly... Looking forward to reading yours too :) How exciting!!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Nope, I just checked my email and it was paid and she told me to send a pic and what questions I may have... :haha: I can't wait... I hope I don't have to wait too long... GRRR I waited 2 weeks for Cheri22's... but its so worth it... I'm curious of what Sandra has to say ;) ;)
> 
> Girl your funny... I knew something was up when she did'nt respond back silly... Looking forward to reading yours too :) How exciting!!

I hope we get both of ours by tomorrow! I need something to keep me mentally busy for the next few days until testing.


----------



## strawberry19

ooooh good luck girlies


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

MySillyGirls said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Nope, I just checked my email and it was paid and she told me to send a pic and what questions I may have... :haha: I can't wait... I hope I don't have to wait too long... GRRR I waited 2 weeks for Cheri22's... but its so worth it... I'm curious of what Sandra has to say ;) ;)
> 
> Girl your funny... I knew something was up when she did'nt respond back silly... Looking forward to reading yours too :) How exciting!!
> 
> I hope we get both of ours by tomorrow! I need something to keep me mentally busy for the next few days until testing.Click to expand...

OHHH I Know Right... Big news coming our way... :haha:

Hey Strawberry19 thanks, where ya been hun? whats the latest?


----------



## strawberry19

Hopin&Prayin said:


> MySillyGirls said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Hey Strawberry19 thanks, where ya been hun? whats the latest?
> 
> been busy today had oh neice all day :D not alot for updates still think im out this month af due 2nd! on plus side i got another july prediction from serendipity so i really am hoping next month is my month as it would fit in with all my june predictions as month conceived in and all my july predictions are conceive or month i find out in which hopefully would be month found out in so i have my fingers crossed for next cycle!! xClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Great PMA girlie... I've started to cramp on and off but my temps are still holding warmer and a very high cervix... I'm starting to think that I'm out and AF will be here Weds GRRR
Looks like a July for me too possibly... I'm not giving up hope... I just wish I could get my Sandra reading now to give me some hope... But from what I've been told a high cervix is a good thing ;) Thanks for your support girlie... Our time will come soon :)


----------



## strawberry19

it will come i know it and atleast if af comes we can be in it together to get july bfps!!! :D untill then were arent out till the witch shows i suppose so we can keep our fingers crossed for a few days i do have a little faith in these readings sandra was the only one to say a different month for me so we shall see!! if i go by sandra t wont be until january or october!!! booo long time away lol!!! im still hoping you get your bfp tho xx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Oh wow, I would fall out... I could'nt wait that long for sure BOOO... Cheri said May, possibly or conceive may... July by Jenny and my gf Gloria who is psychic, end of June conceive I think... UGGG the wait... cramps settling in GRRRR not good :(

Still waiting to hear from Sandra... I look at it this way, its gonna happen if not now, then June/July so we'll just have to wait a while longer... lol FX'D for both of us :hugs:


----------



## strawberry19

im walking around with fingers crossed for everyone hehe!! i want that baby nooooowwww!!!!x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I know right. :haha: I'm really thinking I'm out... stay away AF these cramps on and off on and off GRRRRRR bbs are huge and soar OUCH!!

Don't trip on your feet now girlie... I'm gonna say a extra long prayer for US all... Can't wait to hear all the good news ;)


----------



## strawberry19

hehehe me either!! i looked at baby stuff again tday :blush: lol!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I got one better I have bought some girl stuff LOL... I'm jumping the gun I know... I'll just give it to my gf IF its not a girl... hehehe I can't get over how expensive stuff is now... gonna have to hit the resale shops for a crib, I can't afford one of those fancy ones for $1200.00 YIKES!! But I love to shop... hehehe


----------



## strawberry19

ive fell in love with the really expensive cribs/cot beds the ones that have a higher back at the top like all the anericans seem to have or a sleigh cot mmmmmmm love!!!! i like fancy stuff hehe everytime i have the urge to buy baby things i buy something for oh's neice :D


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

OMG :cry: I got my Sandra reading... Wow she was FAST... I thought I would never have a baby... read on...

Ok i want to mention a definite GIRL!!! for you , they are drawing me to this month , but this is because i feel you are are pinning a lot of hope on this , as well as every other month of course , i keep being drawn to oh my lol , i don't really like getting to personal but with these readings it does lol , a change in your nipples or breast area , i want to mention where this will be totally different to every other time of the month , so will be your sign or signal that a change is going on. There is more but I'm going to leave it out... Its good though... :haha:


----------



## strawberry19

wow what a good reading !! x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Funny thing is I teased my X saying I was going through menopause... lol BOY is he gonna get a surprise... :haha: I feel like its going to happen too, I just feel it... WOW... what a surprise this is gonna be and a GIRL too boot... I don't think I'll name her Poppy though... lol or Daffedill... hehehe or Rose... Maybe Skye.. I like that... ;)


----------



## strawberry19

oh my lordies how awesome weel i cant wait to see this now :) i didnt have much hope in sandra but i think that was as she wasnt tellin me the month i wanted to hear a few other little things but wow if she can get this right for you maybe i will be waiting a little longer good luck hunni xxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I guess we'll see... and she's right by boobs OMG, Huge 1 bigger than the other and soar, heavy and puffy... hehehe They don't get like this before you know who shows... haha

Now that 2 people who said this month... So does she mean now or June :haha: I'm still in shock... I pray its this month... but being pregnant in the summer EEKKK its gonna be a wild ride... So my due date will be like Feb 10th... almost Valentines baby but she says due a week earlier who knows... lol I'm so excited I could scream!! I'm not saying anything to my Mom or anyone till I get my BFP and I'm gonna be like BLING the pregnancy test... ha... this is going to be entertaining.. I'm not telling the OH till he shows again and man is he in for a big surprise... :haha:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

strawberry19 said:


> ive fell in love with the really expensive cribs/cot beds the ones that have a higher back at the top like all the anericans seem to have or a sleigh cot mmmmmmm love!!!! i like fancy stuff hehe everytime i have the urge to buy baby things i buy something for oh's neice :D

I love the new cribs but WOW very pricey... and I'm going to have 1 that I know of... :haha: I'm in for a shocker cuz 1 said GIRL and 1 said Boy and my friend who is psychic said TWINS... HEHEHE Oh my she's going to be shocked!!

But the cribs are so beautiful, gonna have to start saving up and wait for a big sale... :haha: Do you like the white crib or chestnut one?


----------



## MySillyGirls

My Sandra reading:

i want to say that i feel you are a very precise woman , i feel you like to do things to the best that you can, i feel at times you have high standards although i feel this is in relation to your job more in a way. I want to mention where someone keeps saying boss , im not sure if you are a boss in regards to work or where you are in another area in a sense, i just get the feeling of you being in charge of your life.I want to mention you have had many advantages and disadvantages in life, but you have worked very hard in order to be where you are. You are a very organised woman as well, and you plan ahead , i feel you and your partner have though about children for a long time although you wanted to wait until you were financially stable as again i feel you like to be prepared, i want to mention where you also wanted to make sure that you were both mentally ready for a child and that your relationship was strong enough, i feel its is although i feel there have been a few hurdles , and i want to mention a bit of distance more from your partner on occasion where he doesn't express himself or show his emotions when you need him to , there is improvement there though.Ok going on and looking at babies , i want to mention a girl with regards to an m month, so may or march , im going to be honest and say im not 100 percent sure on that , so keep both months in mind for me. I want to mention a link to the number 4 so this could be a due date or conception date. I want to mention a very hyper little boy with a lot of energy and a really cheeky smile, you wont be able to give him into trouble lol as he will give you that smile and you will forget it all, i want to mention this baby bringing in a lot of happiness for you x

Ok im now going to chose a few cards for you 
The first card is Dreams coming true
This is showing me where what you want is going to happen, your hearts desire will become reality. I want to mention baby bringing you closer together although at times it will be a test, this is going to be hard work for you both , but you will take to it naturally , you will know what you are doing.

The second card is Creative expression
This is showing me where there is going to be a lot of joy and energy in your heart, and i feel you will express this more in everything that you do , i want to mention a photo shoot , and i feel this will be in relation to your and your family , please keep in mind for me.

The third card is Making new friends
I want to say that you have made a lot of new friends through trying for baby , and will continue to , i feel these people will become a support network and who you may go to first if you need to help , i want to mention meeting new people when you become a mother too , a new social network in a sense.


Here's the kicker...my adopted daughter was born in March in the month of 04. And, my older daughter models. We were just asked last week to submit a photo for a possible photo shoot in wisconsin. CRAAAAAAAAZZZZZZZZZZZYYY


----------



## MySillyGirls

Kim, OMG, this sounds like you this month!!!!!!!!11


----------



## strawberry19

i like both im torn!!! i think i like the chesnut walnut colour better as its the same as all my furniture in my house and white could get dirty after a while lol!! ive got a saving account started already cause everything i want is really expensive!! but only best for my baby hehe!! and to be fair furniture will last ages soooo its worth it!! and i would probably stick to one pram and pushchair for a long while ive picked out a travel system i want soooo lol!!... omg i hope it is that you are pregnant now how awesome would that be!!!!!!


----------



## frogger3240

Hopin&Prayin said:


> OMG :cry: I got my Sandra reading... Wow she was FAST... I thought I would never have a baby... read on...
> 
> Ok i want to mention a definite GIRL!!! for you , they are drawing me to this month , but this is because i feel you are are pinning a lot of hope on this , as well as every other month of course , i keep being drawn to oh my lol , i don't really like getting to personal but with these readings it does lol , a change in your nipples or breast area , i want to mention where this will be totally different to every other time of the month , so will be your sign or signal that a change is going on. There is more but I'm going to leave it out... Its good though... :haha:

awww hun that is a great reading...yay your going to get a girl....woohoo!!! this month to....:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I know I was in tears when I read it... I did cut half of it off for personal reasons.. but it was all good... I'm in shock... she's dead on with the nips and stuff, lordly that was my first real clue of possibly being pregnant now... I'm sooo excited... Now I can relax...

Your going to have a girl too.. Oh wow that is awesome... I think MAY too.. ;) ;)
wow there is going to be some awesome news coming "hint, hint" :haha:

Fabulous news... I'm more excited now than ever and I really hope it comes true for both of us and everyone in a holding pattern for there BFP... I feel so positive now...
I just wish I could get my appetitie back... lol


----------



## frogger3240

Hopin&Prayin said:


> I guess we'll see... and she's right by boobs OMG, Huge 1 bigger than the other and soar, heavy and puffy... hehehe They don't get like this before you know who shows... haha
> 
> Now that 2 people who said this month... So does she mean now or June :haha: I'm still in shock... I pray its this month... but being pregnant in the summer EEKKK its gonna be a wild ride... So my due date will be like Feb 10th... almost Valentines baby but she says due a week earlier who knows... lol I'm so excited I could scream!! I'm not saying anything to my Mom or anyone till I get my BFP and I'm gonna be like BLING the pregnancy test... ha... this is going to be entertaining.. I'm not telling the OH till he shows again and man is he in for a big surprise... :haha:

oh I hope you get your BFP this time but if you don't get it this cycle then it could be the june one she is talking about...:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thats what I thought too... I'm wondering but it sounds like now .. I hope so considering... lol

Heres the whole thing: I just did'nt like the menopause thingy, makes me feel OLD> lol

Ok i want to mention a definite girl for you , they are drawing me to this month , but this is because i feel you are are pinning a lot of hope on this , as well as every other month of course , i keep being drawn to oh my lol , i don't really like getting to personal but with these readings it does lol , a change in your nipples or breast area , i want to mention where this will be totally different to every other time of the month , so will be your sign or signal that a change is going on , i also want to mention menopause to you , i feel you worry about this , but i don't feel you have to as what i'm getting is 7/8 years until that occurs , i want to say that you are in no way over the hill, i mentioned this to another lady similar in ages to you , but my mum had her fourth at 43! and she hasn't went through the menopause yet she's now 53 , i just feel at times that can be something that you worry about, yes doctors may tell you there are risks at a certain age , but there are risks at all ages i feel , so that's nothing that should ever hols you back as i see a healthy successful pregnancy for you. You are a lovely woman, very in tune with yourself , more so now than your youth i feel you are more settled with who you have become now. When you use your cards believe it as you have great intuition and i feel you are always right , more so than you know , i want to also say that i feel you should try a few readings for friends if you haven't already as it will give you a sense of purpose and also it feels good when you help others in that way.Ok can i mention the name of poppy for you , it keeps coming in , i feel that this is a possible name for you baby or another flower name as i'm very drawn to nature and flowers around this.

Ok im going to chose three cards 
The first card is Feeling safe
I want to mention where you feel vulnerable at times, but you are very safe, a lot of protection comes in from spirit for you , i also want to mention your worry about how the pregnancy will go as well in regards to your health, i want to say that i feel things will be fine as you do have a lot of people looking out for you. I want to mention an early baby though , nothing to worry about again , just a little early a week or so.

The second card is Magic of nature
This is showing me where you are being urged to spend more time outside in the open relaxing and being at one with nature , i feel that you need to clear you head at times as a lot gets built up in there , so this would help you as well , i also want to mention natural remedies from plants etc, what do dandelions do as i just keep being drawn to them , maybe look that up i might too lol.

The last card is New location
This is showing me where great improvements and changes are coming in and around you , this is just signifying the change in you and your attitude that this baby will bring , and of course its for the better , good luck x

I hope this was ok 
If you have any questions please ask
sandra
xxx


----------



## frogger3240

MySillyGirls said:


> My Sandra reading:
> 
> i want to say that i feel you are a very precise woman , i feel you like to do things to the best that you can, i feel at times you have high standards although i feel this is in relation to your job more in a way. I want to mention where someone keeps saying boss , im not sure if you are a boss in regards to work or where you are in another area in a sense, i just get the feeling of you being in charge of your life.I want to mention you have had many advantages and disadvantages in life, but you have worked very hard in order to be where you are. You are a very organised woman as well, and you plan ahead , i feel you and your partner have though about children for a long time although you wanted to wait until you were financially stable as again i feel you like to be prepared, i want to mention where you also wanted to make sure that you were both mentally ready for a child and that your relationship was strong enough, i feel its is although i feel there have been a few hurdles , and i want to mention a bit of distance more from your partner on occasion where he doesn't express himself or show his emotions when you need him to , there is improvement there though.Ok going on and looking at babies , i want to mention a girl with regards to an m month, so may or march , im going to be honest and say im not 100 percent sure on that , so keep both months in mind for me. I want to mention a link to the number 4 so this could be a due date or conception date. I want to mention a very hyper little boy with a lot of energy and a really cheeky smile, you wont be able to give him into trouble lol as he will give you that smile and you will forget it all, i want to mention this baby bringing in a lot of happiness for you x
> 
> Ok im now going to chose a few cards for you
> The first card is Dreams coming true
> This is showing me where what you want is going to happen, your hearts desire will become reality. I want to mention baby bringing you closer together although at times it will be a test, this is going to be hard work for you both , but you will take to it naturally , you will know what you are doing.
> 
> The second card is Creative expression
> This is showing me where there is going to be a lot of joy and energy in your heart, and i feel you will express this more in everything that you do , i want to mention a photo shoot , and i feel this will be in relation to your and your family , please keep in mind for me.
> 
> The third card is Making new friends
> I want to say that you have made a lot of new friends through trying for baby , and will continue to , i feel these people will become a support network and who you may go to first if you need to help , i want to mention meeting new people when you become a mother too , a new social network in a sense.
> 
> 
> Here's the kicker...my adopted daughter was born in March in the month of 04. And, my older daughter models. We were just asked last week to submit a photo for a possible photo shoot in wisconsin. CRAAAAAAAAZZZZZZZZZZZYYY

wow!!!!!! that is an amazing reading hun....:happydance::happydance:


----------



## MySillyGirls

oops double post


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

strawberry19 said:


> i like both im torn!!! i think i like the chesnut walnut colour better as its the same as all my furniture in my house and white could get dirty after a while lol!! ive got a saving account started already cause everything i want is really expensive!! but only best for my baby hehe!! and to be fair furniture will last ages soooo its worth it!! and i would probably stick to one pram and pushchair for a long while ive picked out a travel system i want soooo lol!!... omg i hope it is that you are pregnant now how awesome would that be!!!!!!

OHHH I just want to go shopping now... maybe I'll win the lottery... hehehe
my boss is in for a huge shock.. He owes me 1000.00 for rent and I'm suing him for it. and suing him for other thing and trust me, I'll win... cha ching...lol

My OH is going to be in shock, I did'nt think I could get pregnant at first because of the cyst on my ovary, it ruptured last week and now I know why... :haha: I'm praying so hard tonight, I hope its going to become a reality... :hugs: 

I'd be lost without all you ladies support... I wish I could just :hug: you ALL


----------



## strawberry19

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Thats what I thought too... I'm wondering but it sounds like now .. I hope so considering... lol
> 
> Heres the whole thing: I just did'nt like the menopause thingy, makes me feel OLD> lol
> 
> xxx

hope it is now for you!!! i thought she was gonna pick up on my worry about menopause but she didnt my mum went through it at aged 24 and my nan aged 28 eeek!! always scared itl go to me too but no she mentioned this to me 

I want to mention that you haven't to hold back, if you have any questions or worries you have to ask , and i feel this with regards to the doctor, i want to mention where i keep being linked to your womb etc, and i want to mention endometriosis or where you may have worried about this due to unsettled periods, and i also see you doubling over in pain at times , i want to mention that i'm not a doctor though , i'm just giving what spirit give me x

i dunno whats worse :dohh:


----------



## strawberry19

Hopin&Prayin said:


> strawberry19 said:
> 
> 
> i like both im torn!!! i think i like the chesnut walnut colour better as its the same as all my furniture in my house and white could get dirty after a while lol!! ive got a saving account started already cause everything i want is really expensive!! but only best for my baby hehe!! and to be fair furniture will last ages soooo its worth it!! and i would probably stick to one pram and pushchair for a long while ive picked out a travel system i want soooo lol!!... omg i hope it is that you are pregnant now how awesome would that be!!!!!!
> 
> OHHH I just want to go shopping now... maybe I'll win the lottery... hehehe
> my boss is in for a huge shock.. He owes me 1000.00 for rent and I'm suing him for it. and suing him for other thing and trust me, I'll win... cha ching...lol
> 
> My OH is going to be in shock, I did'nt think I could get pregnant at first because of the cyst on my ovary, it ruptured last week and now I know why... :haha: I'm praying so hard tonight, I hope its going to become a reality... :hugs:
> 
> I'd be lost without all you ladies support... I wish I could just :hug: you ALLClick to expand...

ohhh good on you no messing with you is there lady!! i cant wait to see lines :D


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Thats what I thought too... I'm wondering but it sounds like now .. I hope so considering... lol
> 
> Heres the whole thing: I just did'nt like the menopause thingy, makes me feel OLD> lol
> 
> Ok i want to mention a definite girl for you , they are drawing me to this month , but this is because i feel you are are pinning a lot of hope on this , as well as every other month of course , i keep being drawn to oh my lol , i don't really like getting to personal but with these readings it does lol , a change in your nipples or breast area , i want to mention where this will be totally different to every other time of the month , so will be your sign or signal that a change is going on , i also want to mention menopause to you , i feel you worry about this , but i don't feel you have to as what i'm getting is 7/8 years until that occurs , i want to say that you are in no way over the hill, i mentioned this to another lady similar in ages to you , but my mum had her fourth at 43! and she hasn't went through the menopause yet she's now 53 , i just feel at times that can be something that you worry about, yes doctors may tell you there are risks at a certain age , but there are risks at all ages i feel , so that's nothing that should ever hols you back as i see a healthy successful pregnancy for you. You are a lovely woman, very in tune with yourself , more so now than your youth i feel you are more settled with who you have become now. When you use your cards believe it as you have great intuition and i feel you are always right , more so than you know , i want to also say that i feel you should try a few readings for friends if you haven't already as it will give you a sense of purpose and also it feels good when you help others in that way.Ok can i mention the name of poppy for you , it keeps coming in , i feel that this is a possible name for you baby or another flower name as i'm very drawn to nature and flowers around this.
> 
> Ok im going to chose three cards
> The first card is Feeling safe
> I want to mention where you feel vulnerable at times, but you are very safe, a lot of protection comes in from spirit for you , i also want to mention your worry about how the pregnancy will go as well in regards to your health, i want to say that i feel things will be fine as you do have a lot of people looking out for you. I want to mention an early baby though , nothing to worry about again , just a little early a week or so.
> 
> The second card is Magic of nature
> This is showing me where you are being urged to spend more time outside in the open relaxing and being at one with nature , i feel that you need to clear you head at times as a lot gets built up in there , so this would help you as well , i also want to mention natural remedies from plants etc, what do dandelions do as i just keep being drawn to them , maybe look that up i might too lol.
> 
> The last card is New location
> This is showing me where great improvements and changes are coming in and around you , this is just signifying the change in you and your attitude that this baby will bring , and of course its for the better , good luck x
> 
> I hope this was ok
> If you have any questions please ask
> sandra
> xxx

This is soooo on target!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Ya think... :haha: Its crazy I know... do you really think its NOW??


----------



## MySillyGirls

frogger3240 said:


> MySillyGirls said:
> 
> 
> My Sandra reading:
> 
> i want to say that i feel you are a very precise woman , i feel you like to do things to the best that you can, i feel at times you have high standards although i feel this is in relation to your job more in a way. I want to mention where someone keeps saying boss , im not sure if you are a boss in regards to work or where you are in another area in a sense, i just get the feeling of you being in charge of your life.I want to mention you have had many advantages and disadvantages in life, but you have worked very hard in order to be where you are. You are a very organised woman as well, and you plan ahead , i feel you and your partner have though about children for a long time although you wanted to wait until you were financially stable as again i feel you like to be prepared, i want to mention where you also wanted to make sure that you were both mentally ready for a child and that your relationship was strong enough, i feel its is although i feel there have been a few hurdles , and i want to mention a bit of distance more from your partner on occasion where he doesn't express himself or show his emotions when you need him to , there is improvement there though.Ok going on and looking at babies , i want to mention a girl with regards to an m month, so may or march , im going to be honest and say im not 100 percent sure on that , so keep both months in mind for me. I want to mention a link to the number 4 so this could be a due date or conception date. I want to mention a very hyper little boy with a lot of energy and a really cheeky smile, you wont be able to give him into trouble lol as he will give you that smile and you will forget it all, i want to mention this baby bringing in a lot of happiness for you x
> 
> Ok im now going to chose a few cards for you
> The first card is Dreams coming true
> This is showing me where what you want is going to happen, your hearts desire will become reality. I want to mention baby bringing you closer together although at times it will be a test, this is going to be hard work for you both , but you will take to it naturally , you will know what you are doing.
> 
> The second card is Creative expression
> This is showing me where there is going to be a lot of joy and energy in your heart, and i feel you will express this more in everything that you do , i want to mention a photo shoot , and i feel this will be in relation to your and your family , please keep in mind for me.
> 
> The third card is Making new friends
> I want to say that you have made a lot of new friends through trying for baby , and will continue to , i feel these people will become a support network and who you may go to first if you need to help , i want to mention meeting new people when you become a mother too , a new social network in a sense.
> 
> 
> Here's the kicker...my adopted daughter was born in March in the month of 04. And, my older daughter models. We were just asked last week to submit a photo for a possible photo shoot in wisconsin. CRAAAAAAAAZZZZZZZZZZZYYY
> 
> wow!!!!!! that is an amazing reading hun....:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Oops, I meant that my youngest daughter was born in the month of March, year 2004.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Ya think... :haha: Its crazy I know... do you really think its NOW??

I strongly suspect it is. Wow.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I know, when I seen the reading in my email, I opened it and instantly I got goosebumps and a tear in my eye, how can she know so much about us... lol I can't see naming my daughter Poppy, that is my bff's daughters dogs name... haha

I just hope she's right... if not June will look more promising... lol

OMG I just looked at my bbs, I have green veiny boobs with purple spratches all over my boobs, its like roadmaps to the stars... LOL and there huge... I'm really freaking out now.. My Mom is gonna freak out... She thinks I'm obsessed... :haha:


----------



## strawberry19

Hopin&Prayin said:


> I know, when I seen the reading in my email, I opened it and instantly I got goosebumps and a tear in my eye, how can she know so much about us... :haha: I can't see naming my daughter Poppy, that is my bff's daughters dogs name... haha
> 
> I just hope she's right... if not June will look more promising... lol

poppy isnt that bad i got george! :haha:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Aww my bestest guy friend his name is George.. but Poppy.. sounds english and I'm Italian... I like Skye... thats nature enough... haha

What names sound good ladies... give me some naturistic names... lol


----------



## strawberry19

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Aww my bestest guy friend his name is George.. but Poppy.. sounds english and I'm Italian... I like Skye... thats nature enough... haha
> 
> What names sound good ladies... give me some naturistic names... lol

george is okay but i wouldnt name my boy that we already have a name picked for a boy :D ummm i like skye too hmm naturistic ummm daisy? lilly? someone on here has a little girl called river?

hmmm im tryna think oooh willow thats cute


----------



## MySillyGirls

Lila? (lilac), Rose, Dahlia, ?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Lila... is soo cute... sounds small too... Lila Skye... lol Catchy huh... hehehe

I just got off the phone with a guy friend of mine his crazy OH is getting her 5 month scan on Thursday I can't wait.. I wish I could go... lol She's going to have a girl, blonde hair blue eyes I just know it...

River is unique.. I like that too..


----------



## strawberry19

love it heheh lets hope you get your bfp this week!!!! its officially june woooop!!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Woot Woot... I'm thinking now OMG, my bbs... huge.. :haha:

There is also Lilly, I was thinking Izzy. I'm looking online right now... hehehe


----------



## strawberry19

o dear haha and eve that could be natual like adam and eve lol!! hehehe i cant wait for you too poas.. lol!!! how sad am i!! oooh its tuesday our af's due wednesday eeeeeeeek fingers crossed i think mine will come but i hope yours doesnt xx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

OHHH I hope she stays away for both of us girlie... How come you think your out... Its on and off cramps mild though, thats why I keep thinking I'm out... I guess we'll see..

EVE... makes me think of Masengil douche...lol OHHHH How about SUMMER!!! or SOMMER.. I was thinking Raine too lol


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hopin&Prayin said:


> OHHH I hope she stays away for both of us girlie... How come you think your out... Its on and off cramps mild though, thats why I keep thinking I'm out... I guess we'll see..
> 
> EVE... makes me think of Masengil douche...lol OHHHH How about SUMMER!!! or SOMMER.. I was thinking Raine too lol

that is hilarious!! but, i LOVE the name Raine


----------



## strawberry19

Hopin&Prayin said:


> OHHH I hope she stays away for both of us girlie... How come you think your out... Its on and off cramps mild though, thats why I keep thinking I'm out... I guess we'll see..
> 
> EVE... makes me think of Masengil douche...lol OHHHH How about SUMMER!!! or SOMMER.. I was thinking Raine too lol

raine is gorgeous and summer to i know a lil girl called summer :)

i just dont feel it in me at all ive had little cramps no other symptoms at all only thing ive had is a runny nose and a stint of blood taste in my mouth but thats gone so if im late il be very suprised!! would be nice tho lol


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Don't worry some Women said they did'nt get any signs until AF did'nt show.. Hang in there, it ain't over till the bish shows... 

I love Skye and Raine. and Summer... I'll have to draw a name in a hat... :haha:

well I'm gonna lay down and watch a movie... The backup plan for the 4th time LOL
Be back on later... :hugs: Our time is now... Can't wait...


----------



## strawberry19

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Don't worry some Women said they did'nt get any signs until AF did'nt show.. Hang in there, it ain't over till the bish shows...
> 
> I love Skye and Raine. and Summer... I'll have to draw a name in a hat... :haha:
> 
> well I'm gonna lay down and watch a movie... The backup plan for the 4th time LOL
> Be back on later... :hugs: Our time is now... Can't wait...

i wanna watch that!!! see you later im going bed too got work in 8 hours ugh!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Its a FABULOUS movie... I LOVE IT... 

Nite nite girlie... don't work too hard... :) Aww your signiture I'm on it... I feel loved... :haha: Talk to ya again soon hun... :wave:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hopin&Prayin said:


> OMG :cry: I got my Sandra reading... Wow she was FAST... I thought I would never have a baby... read on...
> 
> Ok i want to mention a definite GIRL!!! for you , they are drawing me to this month , but this is because i feel you are are pinning a lot of hope on this , as well as every other month of course , i keep being drawn to oh my lol , i don't really like getting to personal but with these readings it does lol , a change in your nipples or breast area , i want to mention where this will be totally different to every other time of the month , so will be your sign or signal that a change is going on. There is more but I'm going to leave it out... Its good though... :haha:




Hopin&Prayin said:


> I guess we'll see... and she's right by boobs OMG, Huge 1 bigger than the other and soar, heavy and puffy... hehehe They don't get like this before you know who shows... haha
> 
> Now that 2 people who said this month... So does she mean now or June :haha: I'm still in shock... I pray its this month... but being pregnant in the summer EEKKK its gonna be a wild ride... So my due date will be like Feb 10th... almost Valentines baby but she says due a week earlier who knows... lol I'm so excited I could scream!! I'm not saying anything to my Mom or anyone till I get my BFP and I'm gonna be like BLING the pregnancy test... ha... this is going to be entertaining.. I'm not telling the OH till he shows again and man is he in for a big surprise... :haha:

When I read this and the full version I got goose bumps too! Amazing and I hope you get your BFP !!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

strawberry19 said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Don't worry some Women said they did'nt get any signs until AF did'nt show.. Hang in there, it ain't over till the bish shows...
> 
> I love Skye and Raine. and Summer... I'll have to draw a name in a hat... :haha:
> 
> well I'm gonna lay down and watch a movie... The backup plan for the 4th time LOL
> Be back on later... :hugs: Our time is now... Can't wait...
> 
> i wanna watch that!!! see you later im going bed too got work in 8 hours ugh!!!!!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Whoop whoop am on ur siggy......i jus got to work but cudnt resist loggin on to check out those fab sandra readings! I am stil feelin the pma for everyones BFP real soon... Feelin crampy this mornin and real bad right ovary pain last nit and it hurt to lay on my tummy and right side lik an ache! Odd op its gud news!!

I wil keep the pma alive for everyone whilst at work today and wil b back this eve unless i get a chance before! Sorry doin this from mobile phone op it makes sense lol x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

yeah it makes sense new mummy we will see you later have a great time at work x


----------



## jonnanne3

Ok sorry I was awol for a few days. Just a nice relaxing long weekend. Spent the entire weekend with my hubby and it was very nice. We didn't really get on the computer much all weekend. Just quality time. Yesterday we went out on his dads boat and went fishing. It was so nice out there. I caught a few fish and plenty of rays. 
While we were out yesterday, I got my Sandra reading. I don't know, I really didn't get the warm fuzzy feeling. It wasn't too specific. To me, it seemed pretty general. Nothing like my Gail reading. I mean some things are similar to me, but my reading just seemed a little general as far as due date and conception. I mean she gave me the 4th year as far as conception. Well I am going into my forth year and she knew that. I guess I just didn't feel it with her. Here is my reading and you tell me. I also attached what I emailed her so you can see what information I already provided as that is what she asked for. What i feel are close I highlighted in red. 


Ok i keep being told the fourth year , so what i feel is that you will conceive at around the fourth year of trying , i do see a successful pregnancy , i just feel its taking a lot longer than planned in a sense , just a bit more persistence, i feel you are very determined and persistent though , and i don't see you giving up although of course there will have been times where you have felt this way. I want to mention a lot of regret in a sense and sadness from the losses , but a lot of encouragement coming from spirit that things aren't always going to be that way, at the moment i'm getting a j month , if they are more precise with what one it is i will bring that in, ok its july lol they answered when i asked , that's a first lol, ok any way there's a really funny woman in spirit as well,although i'm seeing a question mark above her head in a sense so she's not giving much away lol she wants me to figure her out.Ok i want to mention where i feel this baby will be a girly , and i keep seeing a very black or dark colour of thick hair.Ok i want to say that you have your reservations about psychics and readings etc, but i feel that some of what they say and the words etc give you some hope.I want to say that at times you close your self and your emotions off, how you feel is private to you and a few close people that you can trust in a sense, you are a very warm hearted person though and like to help others with their problems.

Ok i'm going to chose three cards for you now as well

The first card is Integrity
I want to mention that you have a lot of beliefs and influences linked to ttc , i want to say that i feel you have a lot lof love and support around you , i want to say that i keep being shown light in dark times in a sense , you always keep hope around you no matter what happens.

The second card is Manifestation power
The card is showing me where you have more link to spirit than you feel , you are gifted in a sense as are we all, i want to mention where spirit offer you a lot of help and support,and you can used this in a sense, i want to say that you are going to get your desired out come , i still keep being shown this little girl, and i want to mention a tower of strength with her as well.

The third card is release
This is showing me where you have to let go of any troubles or past thoughts , that you feel may have an impact on what you are striving towards, move forwards and focus on what you are going to have ahead of you. I want to mention where you never have to forget , you just have to focus on now and what's coming.

I hope this was ok for you 
If you have any questions please do ask
sandra
xxx



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: Sun, 30 May 2010 11:58:45 -0400



Here is a picture taken in March of this year of me and my husband. We have been TTC now for 3 years with 4 losses. I have 3 children from a previous marriage ages 21, 19, and 17. I had a tubal reversal in 2007. We both have had several test done and all came back perfect. My DOB is 02/25/1972 and my husbands is 03/24/1977. We have been married 9 years. Do you see us having a successful pregnancy with a healthy baby anytime soon?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Wow, that is a awesome reading, so she is saying July and a girly ;) :happydance: I'm so happy for you... I know its only natural to be skeptical on things like this but let me tell you, when I was reading mine I was taken back a bit, I guess I was in shock, especially when she said the part about my boobs... and she is dead on with that.. OUCH! :haha: I really hope things work out for you, for that I know they will. I questioned a few of my readings because 2 I feel was way off and I felt like they were just collecting money... lol Keep us posted... I know good things are coming your way... :hugs:

Oh and my Gail reading I was'nt too happy with, but she did say a GIRL too but in September GRRR Boy is she way off... :haha: so is Jenny... heehe
I guess we'll see.. :)


----------



## strawberry19

one more day tooo gooo!!!!!! candyapple19 got her bfp today a faint one but its there!!! can see it in gallery without tiliting my screen woop woop so happy for her now im hoping that you get yours tomorrow hopin!!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

MADLYTTC said:


> strawberry19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Don't worry some Women said they did'nt get any signs until AF did'nt show.. Hang in there, it ain't over till the bish shows...
> 
> I love Skye and Raine. and Summer... I'll have to draw a name in a hat... :haha:
> 
> well I'm gonna lay down and watch a movie... The backup plan for the 4th time LOL
> Be back on later... :hugs: Our time is now... Can't wait...
> 
> i wanna watch that!!! see you later im going bed too got work in 8 hours ugh!!!!!!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Whoop whoop am on ur siggy......i jus got to work but cudnt resist loggin on to check out those fab sandra readings! I am stil feelin the pma for everyones BFP real soon... Feelin crampy this mornin and real bad right ovary pain last nit and it hurt to lay on my tummy and right side lik an ache! Odd op its gud news!!
> 
> I wil keep the pma alive for everyone whilst at work today and wil b back this eve unless i get a chance before! Sorry doin this from mobile phone op it makes sense lol xClick to expand...


I hope it is good news for ya too hun... FX'D its gonna happen... I had that difficulty last night but it was because my boobs hurt... lol and the tummy was a tad sensitve to lay on as well.. Its better to lay on your side I feel.
I put a pillow between my legs so I will stay on my side and yep it works, but apparently not all night because when I wake up its on the floor :haha:
I'm so used to sleeping alone I guess... haha

Keep us posted... Great PMA... This has been a lucky thread... woohoo


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

strawberry19 said:


> one more day tooo gooo!!!!!! candyapple19 got her bfp today a faint one but its there!!! can see it in gallery without tiliting my screen woop woop so happy for her now im hoping that you get yours tomorrow hopin!!!

OH WOW REALLY!!! Awesome... I have'nt heard from her. I told her she was pregnant... :haha: Great news...

Well so far no show of AF and my bbs are so soar GRRR... I'm not going to test for a few days, too chicken too... :haha: but thank you...

I really hope to hear your good news too... FX'D this is our month!! Yay!!


----------



## jonnanne3

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Wow, that is a awesome reading, so she is saying July and a girly ;) :happydance: I'm so happy for you... I know its only natural to be skeptical on things like this but let me tell you, when I was reading mine I was taken back a bit, I guess I was in shock, especially when she said the part about my boobs... and she is dead on with that.. OUCH! :haha: I really hope things work out for you, for that I know they will. I questioned a few of my readings because 2 I feel was way off and I felt like they were just collecting money... lol Keep us posted... I know good things are coming your way... :hugs:
> 
> Oh and my Gail reading I was'nt too happy with, but she did say a GIRL too but in September GRRR Boy is she way off... :haha: so is Jenny... heehe
> I guess we'll see.. :)

It's not that I don't want to believe her, it's just things were very vague to me. I do believe in some of this, but I guess hers just wasn't as specific as I was expecting. But it's ok. I am happy with what I got. :thumbup:


----------



## strawberry19

Hopin&Prayin said:


> strawberry19 said:
> 
> 
> one more day tooo gooo!!!!!! candyapple19 got her bfp today a faint one but its there!!! can see it in gallery without tiliting my screen woop woop so happy for her now im hoping that you get yours tomorrow hopin!!!
> 
> OH WOW REALLY!!! Awesome... I have'nt heard from her. I told her she was pregnant... :haha: Great news...
> 
> Well so far no show of AF and my bbs are so soar GRRR... I'm not going to test for a few days, too chicken too... :haha: but thank you...
> 
> I really hope to hear your good news too... FX'D this is our month!! Yay!!Click to expand...

the soreness may be a good thing mien are not hurting but are a bit more fuller today and last night i havent been spotting which sometimes i do the day before im due af so god knows we will have to see tomororo!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

jonnanne3 said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Wow, that is a awesome reading, so she is saying July and a girly ;) :happydance: I'm so happy for you... I know its only natural to be skeptical on things like this but let me tell you, when I was reading mine I was taken back a bit, I guess I was in shock, especially when she said the part about my boobs... and she is dead on with that.. OUCH! :haha: I really hope things work out for you, for that I know they will. I questioned a few of my readings because 2 I feel was way off and I felt like they were just collecting money... lol Keep us posted... I know good things are coming your way... :hugs:
> 
> Oh and my Gail reading I was'nt too happy with, but she did say a GIRL too but in September GRRR Boy is she way off... :haha: so is Jenny... heehe
> I guess we'll see.. :)
> 
> It's not that I don't want to believe her, it's just things were very vague to me. I do believe in some of this, but I guess hers just wasn't as specific as I was expecting. But it's ok. I am happy with what I got. :thumbup:Click to expand...

I totally understand that... I felt that way with Gails reading and Anne Marie... lol Hope to hear some good news soon hun... :hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

Well just to give Sandra the benefit of the doubt, I emailed her asking if she could clarify her reading a little more. I am looking forward to her response.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I did that too yesterday and I've yet to hear anything... GRRR I'm all confused... not sure if she meant conceived in May or BFP in May or this month as in June GRRRR :haha:

Can't wait to see what she says... :)


----------



## jonnanne3

She was pretty fast in responding before but now she is taking a little more time. It's ok though. Hell, I have waited 3 years, what is one more day? :haha:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

strawberry19 said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strawberry19 said:
> 
> 
> one more day tooo gooo!!!!!! candyapple19 got her bfp today a faint one but its there!!! can see it in gallery without tiliting my screen woop woop so happy for her now im hoping that you get yours tomorrow hopin!!!
> 
> OH WOW REALLY!!! Awesome... I have'nt heard from her. I told her she was pregnant... :haha: Great news...
> 
> Well so far no show of AF and my bbs are so soar GRRR... I'm not going to test for a few days, too chicken too... :haha: but thank you...
> 
> I really hope to hear your good news too... FX'D this is our month!! Yay!!Click to expand...
> 
> the soreness may be a good thing mien are not hurting but are a bit more fuller today and last night i havent been spotting which sometimes i do the day before im due af so god knows we will have to see tomororo!Click to expand...

OH WOW... Your due tomorrow too :happydance: :happydance: This is getting good... Ya know the more I think about it, yeah I usually spot too and poof overnite the bbs grew LOL so its looking really good for you too :happydance: Have you gotten the tingley legs too, Grr I'm hating it... never got those before...

Keep us posted... I see another BFP coming!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

jonnanne3 said:


> She was pretty fast in responding before but now she is taking a little more time. It's ok though. Hell, I have waited 3 years, what is one more day? :rofl:

:haha: I hear ya... Yeah its hard to wait when your wanting more info.. I keep checking my email every 5 minutes :( I hope you hear soon :hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

You too! :hugs:


----------



## Nvr2Late

Hopin, when are you testing? I'm really rooting for you... we 40+ - ers have to stick together :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I went to the toilet today and there was something clinging to the edge of it. I know this will sound really groooos but it was like Mucus with some blood in it. Ok.....this is gross too but I had to analyse it so I took it from the edge and it was cold so I figured it must have come out of me at some point. I swear it was like that slime that you get in those pots that you play with when a kid. A bit like snot but very much cumpier and denser. It was slightly clear but with flex of blood in it. It freaked me out. It must have been clinging to the edge for a few days as it was kinda inside the bowl so I was lucky to even see it. The only reason I did was because I was wiping the toilet and cleaning it. So this is very spooky. I have an idea what it is but I don't want to get over excited. It goes with the spotting I've had which has now stopped. I've been a bitch lately and have dull cramps and crying a lot. I have no idea what's going on. Is my body playing tricks with me because if so that's not fair. My bb's are still very heavy and when I wake up they cause so much pain. The right one was the start of it all which great heavy and like a cocunut and hurt like mad!, then the left one started flaring up. They both feel hot and tingle. I have a strange craping feeling just inside my belly button. All these things are what is very different about me. Oh and spots now...which I never get until AF. Craps in my legs too.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Girlie that could of been possible implantation spotting/bleeding YAY... You deffo have alot of early pregnancy signs/symptoms... Maybe this is your month too :happydance: Boy if thats they case all our predictions are wrong... Happy happy Joy Joy for you MissyMooMoo... FABULOUS... When is AF due?

The heavy bbs, tingling too, cramps in legs all of this I have had with the dull cramps... this is so NOT AF I'm tellin ya... WOOOHOOOOO... Keep us informed... Yay...


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hopin&Prayin said:


> strawberry19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strawberry19 said:
> 
> 
> one more day tooo gooo!!!!!! candyapple19 got her bfp today a faint one but its there!!! can see it in gallery without tiliting my screen woop woop so happy for her now im hoping that you get yours tomorrow hopin!!!
> 
> OH WOW REALLY!!! Awesome... I have'nt heard from her. I told her she was pregnant... :haha: Great news...
> 
> Well so far no show of AF and my bbs are so soar GRRR... I'm not going to test for a few days, too chicken too... :haha: but thank you...
> 
> I really hope to hear your good news too... FX'D this is our month!! Yay!!Click to expand...
> 
> the soreness may be a good thing mien are not hurting but are a bit more fuller today and last night i havent been spotting which sometimes i do the day before im due af so god knows we will have to see tomororo!Click to expand...
> 
> OH WOW... Your due tomorrow too :happydance: :happydance: This is getting good... Ya know the more I think about it, yeah I usually spot too and poof overnite the bbs grew LOL so its looking really good for you too :happydance: Have you gotten the tingley legs too, Grr I'm hating it... never got those before...
> 
> Keep us posted... I see another BFP coming!! :happydance: :happydance:Click to expand...

Hi Ladies,

Just checking in.............how my dpo are you hopin and strawberry? I am 5dpo today and already feeling the urge to poas........I must resist as I fear it is waaaaaaaaaaay too early lol! All the symptons sound great ladies and am right there with you all :happydance:...........sore boobs and lots of lower tummy cramping I am thinking this is a little early for AF which should arrive on or after 5th (my cycles are at least 32days and this will be cd32!) but she better bloody not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:haha: I havent has the tingling in the leg (but did get this with ds, it was like he was sat on a nerve he he he!) but I did get nerve type shooting pains around my right hip area this afternoon at work and nearly cried out it made me jump............so glad I didnt though was sat in office with my boss and I think I would have had a little trouble explaining it to him......the thought of it made me smile though! I am feeling a little emotional right now reading this thread so am hoping that means what I read is a good thing for at least some of us, I firmly believe that the ladies who have a crossover month prediction (like me june/july/august!) will get there BFP on the second month if not this month! I feel we will all be in 1st tri reallllllll soooooooooon!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

MissyMooMoo said:


> I went to the toilet today and there was something clinging to the edge of it. I know this will sound really groooos but it was like Mucus with some blood in it. Ok.....this is gross too but I had to analyse it so I took it from the edge and it was cold so I figured it must have come out of me at some point. I swear it was like that slime that you get in those pots that you play with when a kid. A bit like snot but very much cumpier and denser. It was slightly clear but with flex of blood in it. It freaked me out. It must have been clinging to the edge for a few days as it was kinda inside the bowl so I was lucky to even see it. The only reason I did was because I was wiping the toilet and cleaning it. So this is very spooky. I have an idea what it is but I don't want to get over excited. It goes with the spotting I've had which has now stopped. I've been a bitch lately and have dull cramps and crying a lot. I have no idea what's going on. Is my body playing tricks with me because if so that's not fair. My bb's are still very heavy and when I wake up they cause so much pain. The right one was the start of it all which great heavy and like a cocunut and hurt like mad!, then the left one started flaring up. They both feel hot and tingle. I have a strange craping feeling just inside my belly button. All these things are what is very different about me. Oh and spots now...which I never get until AF. Craps in my legs too.

WHOOP WHOOP WHOOP WHOOP...............this is it hon......I think you will get your BFP!


----------



## MySillyGirls

LOL...I also emailed Sandra back for some clarification on something! She must be thinking wth is up with these girls..


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Ro: MADLYTCC

Oh my I don't keep track of that stuff CD? I just go by what my body tells me :haha:

Amazing signs so far... Yeah I'm with ya on that... IF WE don't get our BFP there is the next month... But I'm pretty sure there is going to be ALOT of BFP's on the way ;)

Never2Late
I'm NOT testing, holding off to see if AF shows tomorrow and so far so good ;) IF she Don't show then I'll get a blood test on Monday because my body and HPT's don't mix... lesson learned...

MySillyGirls Yeah were all nuts then... :haha: the wait GRRR
If she would'nt be so vague about the damn details we would'nt ask now would we... hehe I demand answers :haha:


----------



## strawberry19

Hopin&Prayin said:


> strawberry19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strawberry19 said:
> 
> 
> one more day tooo gooo!!!!!! candyapple19 got her bfp today a faint one but its there!!! can see it in gallery without tiliting my screen woop woop so happy for her now im hoping that you get yours tomorrow hopin!!!
> 
> OH WOW REALLY!!! Awesome... I have'nt heard from her. I told her she was pregnant... :haha: Great news...
> 
> Well so far no show of AF and my bbs are so soar GRRR... I'm not going to test for a few days, too chicken too... :haha: but thank you...
> 
> I really hope to hear your good news too... FX'D this is our month!! Yay!!Click to expand...
> 
> the soreness may be a good thing mien are not hurting but are a bit more fuller today and last night i havent been spotting which sometimes i do the day before im due af so god knows we will have to see tomororo!Click to expand...
> 
> OH WOW... Your due tomorrow too :happydance: :happydance: This is getting good... Ya know the more I think about it, yeah I usually spot too and poof overnite the bbs grew LOL so its looking really good for you too :happydance: Have you gotten the tingley legs too, Grr I'm hating it... never got those before...
> 
> Keep us posted... I see another BFP coming!! :happydance: :happydance:Click to expand...

well still no spotting and white cm not a brownish colour like i usually have before!! bbs fuller but not sore legs not tingley but have been sore but then ive been running around after 7 2 year olds at work today lol!! dont feel pregnant but only time will tell!! would be funny really cause i just got a text from a coworker tellin me she just found out shes just over 4 months pregnant!!!!!! sooo happy for her!!x


----------



## MySillyGirls

you all sound like you have great promising symptoms! I am 7dpo today and would love to poas but when i did that with dd at 8dpo and got a bfn i was devastated. she was 7lbs of love 9 mos later. hehheee


----------



## strawberry19

:[/QUOTE]

Hi Ladies,

Just checking in.............how my dpo are you hopin and strawberry? I am 5dpo today and already feeling the urge to poas........I must resist as I fear it is waaaaaaaaaaay too early lol! All the symptons sound great ladies and am right there with you all :happydance:...........sore boobs and lots of lower tummy cramping I am thinking this is a little early for AF which should arrive on or after 5th (my cycles are at least 32days and this will be cd32!) but she better bloody not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:haha: I havent has the tingling in the leg (but did get this with ds, it was like he was sat on a nerve he he he!) but I did get nerve type shooting pains around my right hip area this afternoon at work and nearly cried out it made me jump............so glad I didnt though was sat in office with my boss and I think I would have had a little trouble explaining it to him......the thought of it made me smile though! I am feeling a little emotional right now reading this thread so am hoping that means what I read is a good thing for at least some of us, I firmly believe that the ladies who have a crossover month prediction (like me june/july/august!) will get there BFP on the second month if not this month! I feel we will all be in 1st tri reallllllll soooooooooon![/QUOTE]

im 13dpo af due tomoro!!!! no pains as such and no tinglyey legs sore legs but thats from work!! fuller none sore bbs!! i dunno i feel out but we never know!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Nope your NOT out till you know who flys in... Keep her away from US... :haha:


----------



## strawberry19

heheheh defffo do keep us away omg ive had 3 people today tell me of their bfp;s!!!!! hopefully its gonna be one of those weeks!! id love to have to tell my boss im pregnant as well as my coworker lol work would be screwed!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I know right, I've heard alot this week too... Hopefully we can add ours to the list :happydance:

Yeah My boss WILL be Screwed... HA HA... Especially when he gets sued for the office rent of $1000.00 and he HATES even the thought of coming out of his wallet, but I run his business and he has to pay... Oh he's scared to go to court so I know I'll get it... hehehe JERK, makes all this money to have all the toys but don't want to pay the office rent... We'll see ;)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Ro: MADLYTCC
> 
> Oh my I don't keep track of that stuff CD? I just go by what my body tells me :haha:
> 
> Amazing signs so far... Yeah I'm with ya on that... IF WE don't get our BFP there is the next month... But I'm pretty sure there is going to be ALOT of BFP's on the way ;)
> 
> Never2Late
> I'm NOT testing, holding off to see if AF shows tomorrow and so far so good ;) IF she Don't show then I'll get a blood test on Monday because my body and HPT's don't mix... lesson learned...
> 
> MySillyGirls Yeah were all nuts then... :haha:

God I am feeling so emotional right now and really feel like a little weep :cry: not in a sad way because I sort of feel so happy and extremely positive :wacko::dohh:! 

I dont really have many pre BFP symptons to compare with either as when I found out I was expecting DS I really didnt expect to find out I was pregnant. We had been diagnosed as sub-fertile (pcos and low-mobility!) and were due to start IVF and were waiting on AF so I could have a few last tests carried out and she never came. After AF was 6days late (at which stage I was panicking I wouldnt get tests done in time to start treatment!) I did a hpt not really thinking I would be preggers but just did it to rule it out.....it was negative.......3 days later still no AF so I did another hpt and I got a faint positive.....I was like CD40+ and nine days late! I can only remember feeling out of sorts two days before BFP at which stage AF was late by a week already I felt like I had a hangover and felt a little spaced out and extremely whacked out. I dont remember any symptons like tummy cramps, boob aching except the shooting nerve feeling down my leg. I always wonder what the symptons would really feel like as I dont have anything to compare to! :shrug:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I do feel a little guilty where my boss is concerned he he he...........I have just done some training to take on a new position and he will be screwed when I get my BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:haha: Oh Well.... Stuff happens... hehehe

Well I caved in and did a test, damn thing was faulty.. GRRRR SEE thats WHY I don't do HPT's... Me and them just don't mix!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Girlie that could of been possible implantation spotting/bleeding YAY... You deffo have alot of early pregnancy signs/symptoms... Maybe this is your month too :happydance: Boy if thats they case all our predictions are wrong... Happy happy Joy Joy for you MissyMooMoo... FABULOUS... When is AF due?
> 
> The heavy bbs, tingling too, cramps in legs all of this I have had with the dull cramps... this is so NOT AF I'm tellin ya... WOOOHOOOOO... Keep us informed... Yay...

Its not due for ages until 15th but as I said I think I ovd early because I had a weird AF last that lasted 1 day and was heavy as anything, it scared me. I don't know this though. I am still waiting to ov but it doesn't seem to be coming and I just feel different. I have IBS too which has gone. I've heard that everything relaxed when you get pregnant, all your bowels etc and when you have IBS it tends to disappear, well I've had it 2 years and it just disappeared for some reason. But I still am not putting my hope into anything. I feel very irratable too and snappy. Tired but unable to concentrate kinda. Weird feeling hmmmm


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hopin&Prayin said:


> :haha: Oh Well.... Stuff happens... hehehe
> 
> Well I caved in and did a test, damn thing was faulty.. GRRRR SEE thats WHY I don't do HPT's... Me and them just don't mix!!

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH I would take this as a sign hon your not meant to do a hpt just yet?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I wouldn't be thinking any of this if I hadn't got slight spotting on cd9 which is when we bd and then spotting 2 days on cd16 and now nothing. My cervix is different. Maybe I'm just finished with, and getting the damn menopause. :-(


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

MADLYTTC said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> :haha: Oh Well.... Stuff happens... hehehe
> 
> Well I caved in and did a test, damn thing was faulty.. GRRRR SEE thats WHY I don't do HPT's... Me and them just don't mix!!
> 
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH I would take this as a sign hon your not meant to do a hpt just yet?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

I hope its a good sign... I just don't have luck with those midstreams GRRR
Now I'm frustrated and thinking its not gonna happen :( THIS is the reason why I did'nt want to test... oh well... I'm at 50/50 right now, after than Now I'm not sure at all :wacko: 

Oh, I did check my cervix while in the shower and I can't find it... :haha:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

MissyMooMoo said:


> I wouldn't be thinking any of this if I hadn't got slight spotting on cd9 which is when we bd and then spotting 2 days on cd16 and now nothing. My cervix is different. Maybe I'm just finished with, and getting the damn menopause. :-(

I doubt its Menopause hun... Keep them spirits up, its too early still :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Are you going to test in a few more days Hopin? When is AF due for u?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Its so frustrating :-(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

MissyMooMoo said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Girlie that could of been possible implantation spotting/bleeding YAY... You deffo have alot of early pregnancy signs/symptoms... Maybe this is your month too :happydance: Boy if thats they case all our predictions are wrong... Happy happy Joy Joy for you MissyMooMoo... FABULOUS... When is AF due?
> 
> The heavy bbs, tingling too, cramps in legs all of this I have had with the dull cramps... this is so NOT AF I'm tellin ya... WOOOHOOOOO... Keep us informed... Yay...
> 
> Its not due for ages until 15th but as I said I think I ovd early because I had a weird AF last that lasted 1 day and was heavy as anything, it scared me. I don't know this though. I am still waiting to ov but it doesn't seem to be coming and I just feel different. I have IBS too which has gone. I've heard that everything relaxed when you get pregnant, all your bowels etc and when you have IBS it tends to disappear, well I've had it 2 years and it just disappeared for some reason. But I still am not putting my hope into anything. I feel very irratable too and snappy. Tired but unable to concentrate kinda. Weird feeling hmmmmClick to expand...

Hey hon I have IBS too and when I got preggers with DS it disappeared for me :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:am hoping this is a good sign along with the dodgy AF.......My Best Friend had something similar happen with her AF the month before she concieved her DD......I think its like an hormonal thing in prep for a stick bubba!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :baby: for you me thinks my lady!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ps I just started a new thread in 2ww..........my DS is acting all spooky again and just randomly asked me about baby names for our baby......he suggested peter???? and doesnt know we are ttc a brother/sister for him..... and got overly upset when DH told him I wasnt having a baby (yet anyway!:haha:) insisting I was and when DH asked him why he thought I was he replied `I remember`?!?!?!?!!?! Am not reading into this that I am def preggers this month as he did something as freaky last month and asked me if I had a baby in my tummy and when is it going to be born? but I am beginning to think my DS sees things?????? Am not sure how to define this but its like he is waaaaaaaaaay too wise for a 4.5yr old


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

MissyMooMoo said:


> Are you going to test in a few more days Hopin? When is AF due for u?

AF is due tomorrow... I will get a blood test on Monday... No more HPTs..
I have bad luck with those..

I just read a heartbreaking thread on here, I'm so lost for words :cry: I'm lost for words... I don't think I could ever recover if I lost my LO... I'm just mortified for this lady... I'm praying with all my heart that it does'nt happen, but I'm such a worry wort... I really want to be pregnant, but if I'm not now I'll be fine with it... sad but fine..


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

MADLYTTC said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Girlie that could of been possible implantation spotting/bleeding YAY... You deffo have alot of early pregnancy signs/symptoms... Maybe this is your month too :happydance: Boy if thats they case all our predictions are wrong... Happy happy Joy Joy for you MissyMooMoo... FABULOUS... When is AF due?
> 
> The heavy bbs, tingling too, cramps in legs all of this I have had with the dull cramps... this is so NOT AF I'm tellin ya... WOOOHOOOOO... Keep us informed... Yay...
> 
> Its not due for ages until 15th but as I said I think I ovd early because I had a weird AF last that lasted 1 day and was heavy as anything, it scared me. I don't know this though. I am still waiting to ov but it doesn't seem to be coming and I just feel different. I have IBS too which has gone. I've heard that everything relaxed when you get pregnant, all your bowels etc and when you have IBS it tends to disappear, well I've had it 2 years and it just disappeared for some reason. But I still am not putting my hope into anything. I feel very irratable too and snappy. Tired but unable to concentrate kinda. Weird feeling hmmmmClick to expand...
> 
> Hey hon I have IBS too and when I got preggers with DS it disappeared for me :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:am hoping this is a good sign along with the dodgy AF.......My Best Friend had something similar happen with her AF the month before she concieved her DD......I think its like an hormonal thing in prep for a stick bubba!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :baby: for you me thinks my lady!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ps I just started a new thread in 2ww..........my DS is acting all spooky again and just randomly asked me about baby names for our baby......he suggested peter???? and doesnt know we are ttc a brother/sister for him..... and got overly upset when DH told him I wasnt having a baby (yet anyway!:haha:) insisting I was and when DH asked him why he thought I was he replied `I remember`?!?!?!?!!?! Am not reading into this that I am def preggers this month as he did something as freaky last month and asked me if I had a baby in my tummy and when is it going to be born? but I am beginning to think my DS sees things?????? Am not sure how to define this but its like he is waaaaaaaaaay too wise for a 4.5yr oldClick to expand...

He's probably right... Kids can sense pregnancy just like animals I've heard...
From the sounds of it he's gonna have a lil brother or sister soon :haha:

Man I'm so sad after reading that thread, so heartbreaking, I can't stop crying...


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hopin&Prayin said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Are you going to test in a few more days Hopin? When is AF due for u?
> 
> AF is due tomorrow... I will get a blood test on Monday... No more HPTs..
> I have bad luck with those..
> 
> I just read a heartbreaking thread on here, I'm so lost for words :cry: I'm lost for words... I don't think I could ever recover if I lost my LO... I'm just mortified for this lady... I'm praying with all my heart that it does'nt happen, but I'm such a worry wort... I really want to be pregnant, but if I'm not now I'll be fine with it... sad but fine..Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Thanks Madly and Hoping. What is LO?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Little one hon!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awwww thats horrible. Aww bless her :-(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I am feeling even more tearful.............My heart goes out to her and her loved ones!

I am so emotional right now gosh I hope there isnt anything sad on TV tonight I may need an whole box of tissues


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Gawd I'm so emotional.... I just wish something would happen so I can move on with this TTC stuff, GRRR Its up and down, up and down...


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yes I feel like grabbing my OH and sobbing into his chest and he would be the only person I could ever do this with which I know sounds mad. And he would even understand because he knows me this well lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

And I don't even understand why I feel so tense, so edgy. Does anybody else feel like this? lol. Almost like you want to have a temper tantrum and a sulky cry and you don't even know why? lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

This is exactly ow i feel missymoo.... I dont av a reason to feel lik this but i jus do! Am opin its a good sign thou like am guna get my BFP he he he! I av headache too now and feelin a little stuffy blah ttc is gettin me a little down x


----------



## strawberry19

i got a bloody headache :(


----------



## frogger3240

strawberry19 said:


> i got a bloody headache :(


hun your not alone with that I have one myself and its bad..:cry:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

MADLYTTC said:


> I am feeling even more tearful.............My heart goes out to her and her loved ones!
> 
> I am so emotional right now gosh I hope there isnt anything sad on TV tonight I may need an whole box of tissues

Awww :hugs: Did you read her post?? So unbelievable is'nt it... I could never recover if that of happened to me.. My heart breaks for her and her family, I'd sue the hospital because they could of prevented alot of things that happened...
But that won't bring Darcie back... :(

I hope your feeling better, I got my computer fixed and then went to take a nap, which I never do... lol I just woke up and its 9:33pm here, I have a feeling this is going to be a long night... :haha:

No sign so far girlies... no cramps nothing... :happydance: Yay!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

strawberry19 said:


> i got a bloody headache :(

Oh Wow, I got one too!! so did MADLYTCC... This is a good sign... I hope...

Hope your feeling better sweetie... Tomorow can't come soon enough :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Morning ladies, keep waking up at 5am. Waking up and getting up. Metallic taste in my mouth this morning and wanted to be sick. No sign of ov still on CBFM. CD20 and still counting. Had a lovely soak in the bath this morning with Muscle Soak and shaved all my bits n pieces and washed my hair. Feel human again....almost. I have been getting yellow cm on tissue and panties. Feel so sick still, the right bb has now started getting full and heavy with tingling again, the left bb is still swollen but the right one seems to have taken over again now lol, they keep alternating.....Last night I balled my eyes out for around 2 hours to OH mainly about this stupid new job and how his company are using him, normally it wouldn't get me so grumpy and tearful, but it did...at one stage I was laughing and crying all in same sentence lol....its 7.00am here. Love you all my lovely friends xxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies,

Well just got to work (again!) lol..........I am 6dpo today and am feeling really crap, the headache has persisted overnight and my head is feeling really heavy......am hoping this is in aid of my BFP and not a bug as I go on hol on Mon for 5days and DO NOT want to be ill!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am still feeling real emotional though so I hope I dont get anyone who is irate today to me as I fear I will just burst into tears lol Am keeping it positive for everyone and prayed last night that if this is not my month then let it be yours ladies.....not feeling negative as such still hopeful but am getting more nervous and sick the closer it gets to af been due.........This should be anytime from Fri onwards.......Whats the chances of getting af symptons so close to ov???/ like 4 days after???? I have never had this before?????????


----------



## frogger3240

morning ladies just stopping by to say hi and head to work now..I will check back later this afternoon after work hope you all have a wonderful day today...:hugs:


----------



## mandy121

missmoo . my edd is 13 feb 2011. x


----------



## strawberry19

hiya ladies well just got back from work no sign of AF as of yet :) hoping she doesnt come but theres still always time!!


----------



## jonnanne3

Sorry I was MIA this morning. I have been super busy with work (I work out of my home) and dealing with my daughter who is 30 weeks pregnant and we found out yesterday that she is measuring 37 weeks. So we are both freaking a little. As this whole time everything was on target and now a 7 week jump in measurement! So we are trying to expedite her scan instead of waiting until Monday and having her worry. 
So nothing much for me. I am still waiting for Sandra's response and Cheri's reading. So how is everyone on here? I see Hoping&Prayin has listed me as her future bump buddy!!!!!!! Thank you! That makes me smile! :hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Your welcome hun, of course I'm going to have you on my signature silly... WOW your daughter is 7 weeks ahead that is a trip, how is that.. Sounds like the drs are way off on there delivery date... Hopefully they will do the scan earlier so they can check everything out...

I just got on too, I work out of my place and I was up till 4:30 am this morning so I decided to sleep in, damn headache as well.. GRRR 

Well I have'nt started yet and there is no spotting or discharge, I don't know what is going on... and tomorrow is the date I'm supposed to start I miscalculated, I'm starting to think I'm out... temps are way warmer this morning, headache and a sense she's on her way... I did a test last night and it was negative, but my body is telling me a different story... last time I went through the same thing with the tests and I was pregnant.. HPT's and me don't mix... lol So I'm just gonna see if AF shows if not I'll get a blood test on Monday, give my body time to make up its mind... :haha:

If I'm not... there is always next month... :)

Hang in there ladies... NO AF is Good News... :happydance:
I guess with all this TTC and waiting everything out, our emotions can get the best of us... been there done that... Keep that chin up ladies... Its going to happen... :)


----------



## strawberry19

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Your welcome hun, of course I'm going to have you on my signature silly... WOW your daughter is 7 weeks ahead that is a trip, how is that.. Sounds like the drs are way off on there delivery date... Hopefully they will do the scan earlier so they can check everything out...
> 
> I just got on too, I work out of my place and I was up till 4:30 am this morning so I decided to sleep in, damn headache as well.. GRRR
> 
> Well I have'nt started yet and there is no spotting or discharge, I don't know what is going on... and tomorrow is the date I'm supposed to start I miscalculated, I'm starting to think I'm out... temps are way warmer this morning, headache and a sense she's on her way... I did a test last night and it was negative, but my body is telling me a different story... last time I went through the same thing with the tests and I was pregnant.. HPT's and me don't mix... lol So I'm just gonna see if AF shows if not I'll get a blood test on Monday, give my body time to make up its mind... :haha:
> 
> If I'm not... there is always next month... :)
> 
> Hang in there ladies... NO AF is Good News... :happydance:
> I guess with all this TTC and waiting everything out, our emotions can get the best of us... been there done that... Keep that chin up ladies... Its going to happen... :)

oh im hanging in there alright!! no spotting or brown coloured cm for me just regular white creamy colour! funny that my c worker just found out shes pregnant shes 17weeks they think and her and hpts dont mix either


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

See, I told ya... everyones bodies are different... NO more tests for me, thats out...

Pregnancy is in the air it seems... :haha: So lets get the BFP chick... 

The best sign is NO AF... NO AF.... NO AF.... oops fingers won't stop... :haha:

Its lookin good for us so far :hugs:


----------



## strawberry19

Hopin&Prayin said:


> See, I told ya... everyones bodies are different... NO more tests for me, thats out...
> 
> Pregnancy is in the air it seems... :haha: So lets get the BFP chick...
> 
> The best sign is NO AF... NO AF.... NO AF.... oops fingers won't stop... :haha:
> 
> Its lookin good for us so far :hugs:

tis so far so good!! hopefully she will stay away and il get my june month as bfp instead on conceive month lol


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hmm thats what I'm thinking too ;)


----------



## strawberry19

woop woop fingers crossed


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi ladies jus checkin in here! No af but sore boobs, backache, dull ard feelin in tummy (am laid on bed right now and i swear i can feel movement of sum sort) and clear sticky cm! am only 6dpo and its a first for me to get af lik symptoms so early (ad for last too days) am hopeful for my BFP but i still feel so emotional! Thanks for support ladies its great sharin wi someone who wont fink am mental x


----------



## jonnanne3

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Your welcome hun, of course I'm going to have you on my signature silly... WOW your daughter is 7 weeks ahead that is a trip, how is that.. Sounds like the drs are way off on there delivery date... Hopefully they will do the scan earlier so they can check everything out...
> 
> I just got on too, I work out of my place and I was up till 4:30 am this morning so I decided to sleep in, damn headache as well.. GRRR
> 
> Well I have'nt started yet and there is no spotting or discharge, I don't know what is going on... and tomorrow is the date I'm supposed to start I miscalculated, I'm starting to think I'm out... temps are way warmer this morning, headache and a sense she's on her way... I did a test last night and it was negative, but my body is telling me a different story... last time I went through the same thing with the tests and I was pregnant.. HPT's and me don't mix... lol So I'm just gonna see if AF shows if not I'll get a blood test on Monday, give my body time to make up its mind... :haha:
> 
> If I'm not... there is always next month... :)
> 
> Hang in there ladies... NO AF is Good News... :happydance:
> I guess with all this TTC and waiting everything out, our emotions can get the best of us... been there done that... Keep that chin up ladies... Its going to happen... :)

Yeah she is measuring 7 weeks ahead. But on all of her scans, she was measuring right on target. This was measuring her belly/uterus. So we will see tomorrow as she has a scan booked for 2 pm. :wohoo: I get to see my grandson again! :happydance:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Woohooo Congrats!! How exciting... Soon you'll be getting a scan of your own ;)

OMG, I'm Officially LATE!! Today IS the day AF is to come and NOTHING... WOOHOOOOO
she is always on time... I got my dates all mixed up... lol Now If I could get rid of this flippin headache... GRRRR


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

MADLYTTC said:


> Hi ladies jus checkin in here! No af but sore boobs, backache, dull ard feelin in tummy (am laid on bed right now and i swear i can feel movement of sum sort) and clear sticky cm! am only 6dpo and its a first for me to get af lik symptoms so early (ad for last too days) am hopeful for my BFP but i still feel so emotional! Thanks for support ladies its great sharin wi someone who wont fink am mental x


OOOOH that was the first thing I noticed beside my teeth hurting :happydance: your on your way... woohooo
TTC is a very emotional rollercoaster :hugs: were all here for ya and your not mental if thats the case I'm beyond mental... :haha:

I'm Late I'm Late I'm Late... NO AF!! WOOHOOOO


----------



## strawberry19

mmeee too mee too shes usually here by now!!!! eeeek


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hopin&Prayin said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies jus checkin in here! No af but sore boobs, backache, dull ard feelin in tummy (am laid on bed right now and i swear i can feel movement of sum sort) and clear sticky cm! am only 6dpo and its a first for me to get af lik symptoms so early (ad for last too days) am hopeful for my BFP but i still feel so emotional! Thanks for support ladies its great sharin wi someone who wont fink am mental x
> 
> 
> OOOOH that was the first thing I noticed beside my teeth hurting :happydance: your on your way... woohooo
> TTC is a very emotional rollercoaster :hugs: were all here for ya and your not mental if thats the case I'm beyond mental... :haha:
> 
> I'm Late I'm Late I'm Late... NO AF!! WOOHOOOOClick to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

WHOOP WHOOP.............OODLES OF :bfp: COMING THIS WAY!!!!!!!!!

THIS IS OFFICIALLY A :af: AREA! :happydance::happydance:

WE WELCOME :blue: AND :pink: OR EVEN :yellow: BUT IF :witch: DARES SHOW HER FACE THEN I WILL :trouble: HER!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

strawberry19 said:


> mmeee too mee too shes usually here by now!!!! eeeek

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK! AM CD29 AND ALTHOUGH NOT EXPECTING AF UNTIL FRIDAY I HOPE SHE FORGETS TO COME FOR NINE BLISSFUL MONTHS :happydance:!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

OHHHH MEEE TOO... I'd jump over the moon NOT to have another one of those ever!!

Yeah, I think this may be IT... Come on ladies... Lets get those BFP's... 

Keep me posted... :happydance:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

MADLYTTC said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies jus checkin in here! No af but sore boobs, backache, dull ard feelin in tummy (am laid on bed right now and i swear i can feel movement of sum sort) and clear sticky cm! am only 6dpo and its a first for me to get af lik symptoms so early (ad for last too days) am hopeful for my BFP but i still feel so emotional! Thanks for support ladies its great sharin wi someone who wont fink am mental x
> 
> 
> OOOOH that was the first thing I noticed beside my teeth hurting :happydance: your on your way... woohooo
> TTC is a very emotional rollercoaster :hugs: were all here for ya and your not mental if thats the case I'm beyond mental... :haha:
> 
> I'm Late I'm Late I'm Late... NO AF!! WOOHOOOOClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> WHOOP WHOOP.............OODLES OF :bfp: COMING THIS WAY!!!!!!!!!
> 
> THIS IS OFFICIALLY A :af: AREA! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> WE WELCOME :blue: AND :pink: OR EVEN :yellow: BUT IF :witch: DARES SHOW HER FACE THEN I WILL :trouble: HER!Click to expand...


Your TOO Much Chick... Thanks for the Laugh... I pray she stays away for us ALL!! :trouble: the :witch: STAY AWAY!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Glad you like my TTC spirit hon, am trying to keep the PMA WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY up there. Am trying to keep positive faith that we will get BFP`S all round.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

HUGE KUDO'S.... LETS KEEP THIS PMA UP... I HAVE A GOOD FEELING ABOUT THIS!! 

OMG, She's always on time... Now this headache in the back of my head GRRRR... Tylenol time... :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ok so am going to sound a little crazy now!

But last night in bed before falling asleep I was thinking about my grandad (we lost him in Oct 2007) and my nana (we lost her Dec 2009) and when I closed my eyes I could visualise them around me. My grandad blew towards my tummy and everytime I close my eyes now I can see a ickle prawn shaped bubba nestling! Its soooooooooo weird! I feel very sure if this is not my month then it is very very close and that I am not the only person that wants me to have another baby. I am not a religious person generally speaking but TTC has really started to make me think about things!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

He's telling you something... When a loved one passes they can come to you through your dreams, I know its weird but its true... Its him blessing you hun... Aww I just got goosebumps... I really hope this is your time too... I know it will be ;)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hopin&Prayin said:


> He's telling you something... When a loved one passes they can come to you through your dreams, I know its weird but its true... Its him blessing you hun... Aww I just got goosebumps... I really hope this is your time too... I know it will be ;)

Thank you hon! It was really odd I wasnt asleep just laying with my eyes closed quite deep in thought and as I often worry I will forget what my grandad looks like :cry: (I spent so much time with my nana and grandad when I was growing up and miss him dearly!) I was laying trying to picture his face. Then I got this image where him and my nana (they werent married by the way, my grandad was my mums dad and my nana my dads mum!) were angels hovering above me and it was quite comical cause my nana tried to blow to my tummy and my grandad kinda shoved her to one side so he could blow.....this made me smile! I read somewhere that pma and trying to visualise your baby helps keep the faith and so then they just disappeared and I was trying to do that with no avail......and then I fell asleep and today everytime I close my eyes to visual my baby I can see a like prawn like bubba all pink and well just there it is so clear. :shrug:

I still want to cry so very much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## strawberry19

well still nothing for meee!!! i usually wake up to af in the morning or by lunchtime at least and now we have a bbq going and ugh i just cnt eat it and dont want anything to drink either lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP! When do you plan on testing hon?


----------



## strawberry19

well im gonna leave it a few days if she doesnt come just to make sure!! knowing my luck probably come later on x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

oooooooooooooooooooo is she normally on time hon?


----------



## strawberry19

yeah 98% of the time ive only had her late once! so hoping its not another of those!!x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

ME TOO HON FXED AND GL!

I was just checking out pics of a oviduct and found some diagrams showing the timescales from ov to fertilisation to implantation and they seem to be on track with my cramps ssssssssso fxed! I bloody crazy me......must stop ss like right now lol


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

MADLYTTC said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> He's telling you something... When a loved one passes they can come to you through your dreams, I know its weird but its true... Its him blessing you hun... Aww I just got goosebumps... I really hope this is your time too... I know it will be ;)
> 
> Thank you hon! It was really odd I wasnt asleep just laying with my eyes closed quite deep in thought and as I often worry I will forget what my grandad looks like :cry: (I spent so much time with my nana and grandad when I was growing up and miss him dearly!) I was laying trying to picture his face. Then I got this image where him and my nana (they werent married by the way, my grandad was my mums dad and my nana my dads mum!) were angels hovering above me and it was quite comical cause my nana tried to blow to my tummy and my grandad kinda shoved her to one side so he could blow.....this made me smile! I read somewhere that pma and trying to visualise your baby helps keep the faith and so then they just disappeared and I was trying to do that with no avail......and then I fell asleep and today everytime I close my eyes to visual my baby I can see a like prawn like bubba all pink and well just there it is so clear. :shrug:
> 
> I still want to cry so very much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Aww hun don't cry... It will happen I know it... I'm sorry but I had to chuckle when you said your granddad shoved your nana out of the way... lol Sounds territorial over you... They are with you at all times trust me I know...
I can't wait till you test... A GIRL... That would be FABULOUS!!
I just read your whole signature... You've been predicted in June/July too :) woohooo

Umm I just had some weird nudges... lol


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

strawberry19 said:


> yeah 98% of the time ive only had her late once! so hoping its not another of those!!x

I think you are pregnant from all the good signs/symptoms... and Yeah I have to agree I've never been late either... BUT they say its best to test 3 days after the due date of AF to give your body time to build up HCG... Its going to be hard to hold out but I know from experience I AM...

Good Luck hun!! Heres to a sticky bean in progress... FX'D your BFP comes too :hugs:


NOW IF I could just get over this headache GRRR It comes and goes... :shrug:


----------



## strawberry19

Hopin&Prayin said:


> strawberry19 said:
> 
> 
> yeah 98% of the time ive only had her late once! so hoping its not another of those!!x
> 
> I think you are pregnant from all the good signs/symptoms... and Yeah I have to agree I've never been late either... BUT they say its best to test 3 days after the due date of AF to give your body time to build up HCG... Its going to be hard to hold out but I know from experience I AM...
> 
> Good Luck hun!! Heres to a sticky bean in progress... FX'D your BFP comes too :hugs:
> 
> 
> NOW IF I could just get over this headache GRRR It comes and goes... :shrug:Click to expand...

yeah im gonna test friday or saturday if no af by then!! should fly by got busy 2days at work!! help keep mind off it im expecting to see af so i wont be disapointed if she does turn up late but im still hoping she doesnt ive not had many symptoms but then some people dont!! so just a waiting game at the mo ive got my fingers crossed for you girlies xx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I'm trying so hard to stay busy too, but the thought keeps crossing my mind.. AM I?? lol I sound just like the commerical for First Response... :haha:

I told my Mom and she said Kim its just stress... Nice huh... No support there... I'm glad I have you ladies... :hugs:

Stay busy girlie... This weekend can't come fast enough... Keep me posted... :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Sweet dreams ladies i will check in tom! My last workin day and then i av two blissful weeks hol yipee x


----------



## strawberry19

you luckly thing hunni!!x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

MADLYTTC said:


> Sweet dreams ladies i will check in tom! My last workin day and then i av two blissful weeks hol yipee x

LUCKY YOU!! I wish I had 2 weeks off, I'd be on the beach somewhere...

Oh your going to be green when I tell you what I got in my email just a few minutes ago... I got picked to meet Carrie Underwood in Lexington, KY June 13th... WOOHOOOO I'm sooo excited, she is my favorite female country singer... I can't wait!!

NO AF still and NO SIGNS OF HER EITHER... YAY... I told my Mom today and she said its due to stress... OK... Yeah right... :haha:

I'm off to la la land.. Catch up with you all tomorrow... :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Would you please add me to your list here is my reading..
Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of December from a cycle that begins in November. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of August 2011 - specific reference to the 31st and 18th.


I appreaciate it. xxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Mornin Ladies ow is everyone?

Well 7dpo today and avnt peed yet so jus laid in bed considerin poas and doin a ic hpt! Had really uncomfortable cramps last nit when first got into bed but then they wore off jus got a dull achin feelin now but i feel so whacked again and feel lik i av a cold comin nose all stuffy! Luks lik we r goin to av a glorious day here in leeds its hot hot hot already . . . . Wil prob b BFN will keep u posted x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ok so I did the ic hpt and of course it was :bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn: :cry:

I feel so stupid now, I know I should of waited until at least Sunday! I am only 7dpo :dohh: Now I feel all depressed and not too hopeful of a :bfp: this month :cry: Damn why did I do it?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hugs: Madly - that's why I hate POAS! I decided to POAS and got a BFN @ 13DPO (dunno why I Bothered :haha:) you are still really early hun. Enjoy the sun and think BFP in a few days time :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I am chuckling right now and cant help but see the madness of it ..................:rofl::rofl::rofl: 

I mean 7dpo what was I thinking?!?!?!?!?!?! Glad I had at least the common sense to use a IC and not one of the CB Digi`s I have stashed (and shouldnt that tell me I wasnt expecting a :bfp:anyway?) I mean if the terrible cramps I felt last night were indeed inplantation (the pain was holding in one spot only!) then HCG levels will be pretty much not existant :wacko: I really have to get this POAS ADDICTION under some sort of control :dohh:

I dont feel sooooooo bad now :happydance: such a lovely day too shame am working this aft.........but hey only this aft and then I have two weeks hol..........We are taking DS to the seaside on Monday til Friday and I really wanted my BFP (if this is my month!) at least by next Wed as this is DH 40th :cake: and would be such a lovely birthday present!


----------



## Nvr2Late

Hopin, really hoping this is it for you :)


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hopin&Prayin said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Sweet dreams ladies i will check in tom! My last workin day and then i av two blissful weeks hol yipee x
> 
> LUCKY YOU!! I wish I had 2 weeks off, I'd be on the beach somewhere...
> 
> Oh your going to be green when I tell you what I got in my email just a few minutes ago... I got picked to meet Carrie Underwood in Lexington, KY June 13th... WOOHOOOO I'm sooo excited, she is my favorite female country singer... I can't wait!!
> 
> NO AF still and NO SIGNS OF HER EITHER... YAY... I told my Mom today and she said its due to stress... OK... Yeah right... :haha:
> 
> I'm off to la la land.. Catch up with you all tomorrow... :hugs:Click to expand...

Kim, this is AWESOME!! Both the no AF AND the Carrie Underwood meet and greet. :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Nvr2Late said:


> Hopin, really hoping this is it for you :)

can i just say looking at ur blog you do NOT look your age at all


----------



## strawberry19

wooop af is still a no show for me too and was due yesterday


----------



## MissyMooMoo

yes Strawberry I have my fingers and toes crossed for you. xxxxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

MySillyGirls said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Sweet dreams ladies i will check in tom! My last workin day and then i av two blissful weeks hol yipee x
> 
> LUCKY YOU!! I wish I had 2 weeks off, I'd be on the beach somewhere...
> 
> Oh your going to be green when I tell you what I got in my email just a few minutes ago... I got picked to meet Carrie Underwood in Lexington, KY June 13th... WOOHOOOO I'm sooo excited, she is my favorite female country singer... I can't wait!!
> 
> NO AF still and NO SIGNS OF HER EITHER... YAY... I told my Mom today and she said its due to stress... OK... Yeah right... :haha:
> 
> I'm off to la la land.. Catch up with you all tomorrow... :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Kim, this is AWESOME!! Both the no AF AND the Carrie Underwood meet and greet. :happydance:Click to expand...


:happydance: I know... When I got home I read it and I thought of you since we have been talking about Rascal Flatts and Carrie... :haha:
Now I have to find me a ticket and I don't do nosebleeds... You should drive down and go with... ;)

Well the :witch: has'nt still showed and no sign of her, and last night I noticed some purplish thick vains in my bbs and so heavy... I'm pretty sure I am... oh my The panic has'nt even set in....


----------



## strawberry19

thankyou hunni!!! i wonder if my getting a bfp jenny predicted in juen at the begining instead of the end of june lol i hope so i still dont 'feel pregnant' but then hey how am i menna know what that feels like!x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Well girlie it looks like your in the same wagon with Me... :haha: Jenny told me July with a BFP in August, so she's really wrong/off.. Sandra and Cheri said conceive this month so they are right, I have a gut feeling I am... I'm NOT going to test until the weekend.. lol and IF I don't start AF I'll get a blood test on Monday... My Mom is gonna flip... :haha:


----------



## strawberry19

gail said she could see me conceiving in 6-8 weeks maybe even earlier!! so god know sjust a waiting game im gonna test saturday if no show as going out for mates birthday and as a best friend il have to tell her if i am so she doesnt fret about it all lol

my mum would be over moon adn she doesnt even know we ttc she just wants me to have a baby lol


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Aww thats awesome... She's in for a BIG Surprise... I'm pretty sure this is it for US :hugs: I'm still in shock...

Good way to break the news... excellent... I'm not sure what I'm gonna do... probably break down and cry... I've wanted this since I was a lil girl and thought my time was up... The reality will kick in when I see the :bfp: then I'll probably panic, cry and jump for joy at once... :haha:

Gail is right then, just a tad earlier than predicted but she was right ;)

The Wait.... GRRRR


----------



## notquitesure

Hi Missy x

I was just checking in on the thread and noticed that this one...........

Username: Kelster 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced around the 2nd of March and 16th of February 2011.

BFP Date: AF ON 30.05.10 :JENNY DID NOT PREDICT ACCURATELY HERE 

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!

If AF came on 30 May then that is the start of the cycle... so if Kelster got her BFP in June then Jenny would be right :)

Just thought I would mention it xxx


----------



## Nvr2Late

lindseyanne said:


> Nvr2Late said:
> 
> 
> Hopin, really hoping this is it for you :)
> 
> can i just say looking at ur blog you do NOT look your age at allClick to expand...

If your comment was directed at me... THANKS! :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies,

Just checking in here.......No news from my end buuuuuuuuuuut its so bloody hot here in Leeds we have had a glorious day! I have had dull aches in lower tummy and back and I still have sticky cm but nowt else.........

I have been analysing my readings again lol and this is what I have gathered:

Jenny: July/Aug from a cycle beginning in July
Gail: June/July for a 2011 birth (no month specified)
Anne-Marie: August (conception month or month I get my BFP)
Sandra: No given month for conception but EDD given as Feb (but my reading indicates that my EDD will be feb but baby will not be born until march, I think this means I will go overdue lol!)

So it seems that Sandra and Gail would be right if I got my BFP this month as my EDD would be 9th Feb!

Then Gail and Jenny saying July
and Jenny and Anne-Marie saying August

So it seems out of the four readings I have a cross over of three months with two predictions for each month......................I am thinking this is a little pants now!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Nvr2Late said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nvr2Late said:
> 
> 
> Hopin, really hoping this is it for you :)
> 
> can i just say looking at ur blog you do NOT look your age at allClick to expand...
> 
> If your comment was directed at me... THANKS! :)Click to expand...

lol yeh it was u look really young


----------



## strawberry19

MADLYTTC said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Just checking in here.......No news from my end buuuuuuuuuuut its so bloody hot here in Leeds we have had a glorious day! I have had dull aches in lower tummy and back and I still have sticky cm but nowt else.........
> 
> I have been analysing my readings again lol and this is what I have gathered:
> 
> Jenny: July/Aug from a cycle beginning in July
> Gail: June/July for a 2011 birth (no month specified)
> Anne-Marie: August (conception month or month I get my BFP)
> Sandra: No given month for conception but EDD given as Feb (but my reading indicates that my EDD will be feb but baby will not be born until march, I think this means I will go overdue lol!)
> 
> So it seems that Sandra and Gail would be right if I got my BFP this month as my EDD would be 9th Feb!
> 
> Then Gail and Jenny saying July
> and Jenny and Anne-Marie saying August
> 
> So it seems out of the four readings I have a cross over of three months with two predictions for each month......................I am thinking this is a little pants now!!!!!!!!!

hahaha if im preg now my edd would be 9th feb too!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey we could be bump buddies! I rrrrrrrrrreeeeeaaaalllllllyyyyyyyy hope we get our BFP`S this month! I feel a mix of emotions right now but my symptons are still good soooooooooo am really hopeful but a part of me keeps saying `this may not be your month` and I really really want to have faith I will get my BFP so am trying to ward off the doubts lol!


----------



## strawberry19

aww same hunny my belly keeps feeling weird like it feels when your nervous ugh i dont like it!! everytime i go loo i excpect to see af!! i cant test till saturday unless i nip to shops quickly in morning before work tomoro x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Oh its legit, I'm pregnant... :cry: :cry: :cry:

I had a breakdown when I talked to my Mom, and that never happens, I'm panicking now.. I can't test till Saturday as well GRRR My boobs aren't as soar but I have a funny feeling in my belly too... Oh my... Everything is just starting to hit me... reality check... How am I going to tell my OH...


This is it girlies... Lets get those :bfp: FX'D its gonna happen :happydance:


----------



## strawberry19

im just in utter disbeliefe with me i wanna test so bad and i never usually get the urge to i had a dream last night about getting 3 positive tests lol x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

OMG!! That is Awesome... YEP Vivid dreams = Pregnancy... :happydance: :happydance:

:test: :test: :test: I KNOW your going to get your :bfp: 

Hey IF I am I'll have my bubs February 10th... lol BUT I'm told she/he is going to come a week early but no problems, happy and healthy WOOHOOO


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

YUMMI French Onion dip and chips... MMMMMMMMM


----------



## strawberry19

Hopin&Prayin said:


> OMG!! That is Awesome... YEP Vivid dreams = Pregnancy... :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> :test: :test: :test: I KNOW your going to get your :bfp:
> 
> Hey IF I am I'll have my bubs February 10th... lol BUT I'm told she/he is going to come a week early but no problems, happy and healthy WOOHOOO

its stupid i did 3 tests for some strange reasons while my oh was in the bath lol i was then sat on the floor waiting for results and said yeah their positive and shown them him and they fell in the bath... hahaha how radnom!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Oh WOW, that was strange... Maybe it happened to tell you not to test till Saturday... Its a SIGN... :haha: UGG I'd be flabbergasted.. lol


----------



## faerieprozac

strawberry19 said:


> im just in utter disbeliefe with me i wanna test so bad and i never usually get the urge to i had a dream last night about getting 3 positive tests lol x

I had two dreams before my positive last week, one where my hip kept hurting and OH kept telling me i was pregnant but i was convinced my 'pelvis was inflamed' and the next night I had a dream that I had a positive ... I truely believe these were signs. 

Hope you both get your BFPS I really really do it's all looking very good )


----------



## strawberry19

oh jebus i will wait till saturday then its only one more day away!!!! 9.30 till 6 with the kiddies tomoro will help keep my mind off it!!x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thank you... I can't seem to remember my dreams, BUT my sleep has been way off, I stay up late late and sleep all day LOL


----------



## frogger3240

wanted to ask who all bought a fertility spell from Greenwitch?...when she casted what did you experience?...just wondering if you know anyone that she has casted for that has gotten pregnant?


----------



## strawberry19

frogger3240 said:


> wanted to ask who all bought a fertility spell from Greenwitch?...when she casted what did you experience?...just wondering if you know anyone that she has casted for that has gotten pregnant?

o god tryna remember now i think there is a thread called so fianlly went for a spell around in ttc somewhere probably best to search it as it was ages ago!! but a few ladies had had success from her!! i myself have ordered a spell from her which has been cast and to be honest i did actually feel a little lightheaded thought nothing of it went to bed woke up to email saying the spell had been cast at whatever time it was and it was the same time i was feeling lightheaded the night before! dunno if it was to do with that mind xx


----------



## frogger3240

strawberry19 said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> wanted to ask who all bought a fertility spell from Greenwitch?...when she casted what did you experience?...just wondering if you know anyone that she has casted for that has gotten pregnant?
> 
> o god tryna remember now i think there is a thread called so fianlly went for a spell around in ttc somewhere probably best to search it as it was ages ago!! but a few ladies had had success from her!! i myself have ordered a spell from her which has been cast and to be honest i did actually feel a little lightheaded thought nothing of it went to bed woke up to email saying the spell had been cast at whatever time it was and it was the same time i was feeling lightheaded the night before! dunno if it was to do with that mind xxClick to expand...

I emailed her and she is really nice and easy to talk to..just wondering about everyone's experience...


----------



## strawberry19

yeah she is lovely im hoping that her spell has helped me to conceive this month and that i am pregnant right now im so nervous and scared about taking a test its silly!!


----------



## frogger3240

strawberry19 said:


> yeah she is lovely im hoping that her spell has helped me to conceive this month and that i am pregnant right now im so nervous and scared about taking a test its silly!!

I'm praying that you have gotten pregnant this cycle also ....sending you lots of happy baby thoughts...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

This is a update on my daughter and her scan for all of my wonderful friends on here! :hugs: My daughter had her scan and all was perfect! Little Jordan was tucked in there nicely! She is 30 wks 4 days by her LMP but by his measurements, she is 33 weeks. He is weighing 4 lbs 10 oz!!!!!! And they saw hair!!!!!!! I don't forsee her going until August! I am so excited!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frogger3240

jonnanne3 said:


> This is a update on my daughter and her scan for all of my wonderful friends on here! :hugs: My daughter had her scan and all was perfect! Little Jordan was tucked in there nicely! She is 30 wks 4 days by her LMP but by his measurements, she is 33 weeks. He is weighing 4 lbs 10 oz!!!!!! And they saw hair!!!!!!! I don't forsee her going until August! I am so excited!!!!!!!!!!

awww wow...I bet he is soooo cute....that is wonderful hun that everything was perfect I know it takes alot of worry off of ya...but you know like you said I bet she will not go until august either...he is going to be a big baby...I'm really glad everything went great hun...:happydance::hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hi ladies just a quicky as haven't been on here for a day or two. I haven't felt really myself. AF showed up today unexpected after spotting for last 10 days or so. Very heavy and on CD22 after getting lows on my CBFM and no + on OPK. I booked in doctors appt so still going anyway as originally booked yesterday when still spotting. I just want to see him to talk it through. Not sure why. My cycles are never this short, usually 34 - 37 days. I thought it was spotting but its definately blood this morning and usually flow and cramps are there, tenderness and bbs have gone normal, no longer sore. I haven't checked back the posts as I don't have time but will catch up with everything thats going on later. I love you all! xxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

MissyMooMoo said:


> Hi ladies just a quicky as haven't been on here for a day or two. I haven't felt really myself. AF showed up today unexpected after spotting for last 10 days or so. Very heavy and on CD22 after getting lows on my CBFM and no + on OPK. I booked in doctors appt so still going anyway as originally booked yesterday when still spotting. I just want to see him to talk it through. Not sure why. My cycles are never this short, usually 34 - 37 days. I thought it was spotting but its definately blood this morning and usually flow and cramps are there, tenderness and bbs have gone normal, no longer sore. I haven't checked back the posts as I don't have time but will catch up with everything thats going on later. I love you all! xxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies,

CD31 for me today and 8dpo..............I had to make myself pee this morning before I had chance to dig out a HPT :dohh::dohh: Sympton wise: aching in tummy has eased this morning and bb`s not sore anymore......My stomach was uncomfortable to ly on last night and I am still getting those movements/twinges and last night whilst sat watching tv I had sore ribs?!?!?!? I have a dull ache around my lower back and I have a terrible stuffy nose and am really emotional still! I am in a `what I say goes` sort of mood (poor DH and DS!) and feel right defensive of myself (and my loved ones at the minute!) I didnt have a good nights sleep, DS woke up at 4am wanting a pee but besides that I struggled to get comfy to begin with and I just dont think I had a restful night (I just feel like I didnt!) I have that dull headache again since waking this morning and felt really rough when I woke up and felt nauseaous and have a metallic taste in my mouth! I caved in and took two paracetamol I felt that bad!

I have been house cleaning this morning (my bathroom cleaning products made me want to heave!) but now its all done :happydance: and am having a :coffee: before getting ready to do a supermarket shop with DS.

We are having another glorious day in Leeds :happydance: and I am not working today (I now have two weeks hol :happydance:!)

I am very optimistic that I will get my :bfp: because if all these symptons are not signs of a little :baby: nestling in there then my body is playing the worst sort of game on me and it really wouldnt be very nice! If not :cry: am sure I will be gutted but I know in my heart my time is near and July may just be my month instead!

Hows everyone else today?


----------



## jonnanne3

I am pretty sure this isn't my month. My temp dropped consideribly this morning. I figured it wouldn't be my month anyway. 

I got my spirtiual reading from Gail yesterday and it was pretty amazing. She mentioned my dad and my aunt and I believe it was my nanny. My father mentioned a special night out at a dance with me, that happened the year before he died. He and I went to a banquet together, just him and I, and we had a great night. We danced and that was the last time we danced together, and probably one of the most memorable nights of my life. She described his personallity to a T and how he perceived himself and how others saw him too. She also kept saying that these spirits see babies in my future. And that my miracle baby is going to have a spirit connection. Also with my aunt, she said she died of either breast or stomach cancer and it was very painful and that we had been close but we were distant in miles. I live in Va. and she was in Pa. so that is about 5 or 6 hours away. I loved my aunt Ginny. So it was a very good reading.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ladies I'm gonna give this site a break and have a rest until I get my BFP. I am sorry I find the Jenny Renny chart frustrating and wish I had never started it. It all adds to the stress of TTC. I will be back when I get my :bfp: which according to most of my readings will be this or next cycle. So I want to offer you to chance to take over this Jenny Renny thread anyone whos interested can do so but actually there is the Other Frogger one that now has the whole bunch of readings from all the psychics. I want to wish everybody their BFPs because you all really really deserve them. I have to do this sorry, I need to clear my mind and my head and relax and something is telling me to do this. I want to wish you all the best possible 9 months. Wishing you all wealth, healthy, happiness and prosperity. I swear I will be back when I get my BFP and I could kiss you and hug you all. You are all lovely lovely ladies. Dear friends. When I am typing this I feel like my eyes are welling up with tears but I know I need to get away from the symptom spotting and the checking. Something inside me is telling me I need to do this. I've always followed my heart. I love you all. God bless and see you soon:cry::cry::flower::flower::hugs::hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Good luck MissyMooMoo - hope to see you back and announcing that BFP soon :)


----------



## Psychicsandra

Hi all not sure if im alllowed on here or not lol , one of you said i was welcome , but i didnt want to make it look as if im cheating lol.
Thought i would pop on and let you all know that those waiting on readings i will be with you , just been under the weather yesterday and today , , the weather here is roasting im not used to it and i think i have hayfever on top of my asthma lol , and i have a wedding reception tonight and a million readings , crazy times.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hey Sandra... So glad you popped in, I know alot of ladies are a tad frustrated and I'm pretty sure they know how busy you have been. GRRR Its been soo hot here too...

Thank you for my reading... I'm in a holding pattern on finding out till Monday... Now If I could pinpoint the sex of the baby I'd be on cloud Nine... You said Girl, Gail said Boy... hehehe Guess I'll have to wait out till I'm 5 months huh...

Hope you get feeling better Ms. Busy bee... Have fun at the wedding reception... Love weddings..

KiM


----------



## Psychicsandra

Ive ran out of expected bfp dates so far i think , have lost track of all the readings i have had lol may have to buy some more , all have been wrong so far though


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I have faith sandra, you predict an EDD of Feb for me (but I will delivery March!) and if I get my BFP this month 9th Feb would be my EDD! I have very positive symptons and no AF so am not out yet!

MISSYMOO I WILL MISS YOU HON! GOODLUCK HON AM SURE IT WONT BE LONG BEFORE YOU ARE BACK WITH YOUR BFP!


----------



## foxyloxy28

I'm still in limbo - never had a cycle this long before!

all my predictions are for May, June and by July, so I'm clinging on to that :haha:


----------



## Psychicsandra

Lol mad , i meant that any predictions done for me have been wrong so far,


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

sorry thought you meant predictions you HAD done! doh!


----------



## Psychicsandra

heehee no i have done ok with those so far lol x
Meant for me , august will be the fourth year of trying, x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Psychicsandra said:


> heehee no i have done ok with those so far lol x
> Meant for me , august will be the fourth year of trying, x

four years :hugs: am not far off four months of trying and its already driving me TTC mad! :wacko:


----------



## Chris77

Hi everyone :hi:

I haven't e-mailed Jenny yet...will do when I get home.

I had a psychic reading done before (not from Jenny) and she told me I'd give birth when I'm 33 years old (I'll be 33 in 6 months) and that she sees 3 children...couldn't tell if it was triplets or not.

I had my first reading done about 12 years ago and that psychic too, predicted 3 children, 2 boys and a girl.

I'd love to know if my IVF in July will be successful! :happydance:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Man you ladies are talkers... :haha: I'm tryin to catch up..

Sorry to hear your leaving MissyMooMoo I understand how TTC can be very stressful hun... Were gonna miss ya... :hugs:

Sandra I think your right about Me... Now if I could figure out what Sex the bubs will be I would be over the moon.

Hey MADLYTTC Sounding really good for you... FX'D its coming... 

WHERE is MY Strawberry19 at? :(

Hey ya FOXY... I have'nt seen on here... How ya doin hun... I think June is your month...

I'm feeling super positive one minute and the next I'm not... lol Hormones... I keep feeling these weird feeling in my lower abdomen around my belly button... :haha:
boobs are not as soar THANK GOD... I have roadmaps to the stars the veins are so prominent... lol

Sandra everyone knows its just for entertainment but some are really taking it up a notch... I look at it as a sort of reassurance that its gonna happen LOL Sorry to hear its taking you so darn long hun :hugs:

NOW AM I HAVING A BOY OR GIRL :haha: Sorry I just had to go there... just kidding hun... I know its been hectic for you... hang in there you time will come too :hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Chris77 said:


> Hi everyone :hi:
> 
> I haven't e-mailed Jenny yet...will do when I get home.
> 
> I had a psychic reading done before (not from Jenny) and she told me I'd give birth when I'm 33 years old (I'll be 33 in 6 months) and that she sees 3 children...couldn't tell if it was triplets or not.
> 
> I had my first reading done about 12 years ago and that psychic too, predicted 3 children, 2 boys and a girl.
> 
> I'd love to know if my IVF in July will be successful! :happydance:


OHHH Wow 3 children... Lucky you... Ohh hun tripletts I could'nt handle that and I'm purty strong... lol You should get a reading from Sandra SHES AWESOME!!


----------



## Chris77

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone :hi:
> 
> I haven't e-mailed Jenny yet...will do when I get home.
> 
> I had a psychic reading done before (not from Jenny) and she told me I'd give birth when I'm 33 years old (I'll be 33 in 6 months) and that she sees 3 children...couldn't tell if it was triplets or not.
> 
> I had my first reading done about 12 years ago and that psychic too, predicted 3 children, 2 boys and a girl.
> 
> I'd love to know if my IVF in July will be successful! :happydance:
> 
> 
> OHHH Wow 3 children... Lucky you... Ohh hun tripletts I could'nt handle that and I'm purty strong... lol You should get a reading from Sandra SHES AWESOME!!Click to expand...

Yeah triplets has me a bit :argh: :argh:!!! Just so odd that 2 psychics came up with the #3...and IVF is the only way DH and I can conceive...so it's just odd. 

Oh yeah.....maybe Sandra will do a reading for me! :winkwink: :happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone :hi:
> 
> I haven't e-mailed Jenny yet...will do when I get home.
> 
> I had a psychic reading done before (not from Jenny) and she told me I'd give birth when I'm 33 years old (I'll be 33 in 6 months) and that she sees 3 children...couldn't tell if it was triplets or not.
> 
> I had my first reading done about 12 years ago and that psychic too, predicted 3 children, 2 boys and a girl.
> 
> I'd love to know if my IVF in July will be successful! :happydance:
> 
> 
> OHHH Wow 3 children... Lucky you... Ohh hun tripletts I could'nt handle that and I'm purty strong... lol You should get a readingS from Sandra SHES AWESOME!!Click to expand...

Hi Hopin, looking great for you...........I bought some superdrug tests earlier :happydance: I am soooooooo naughty! :haha: I got two reading from sandra already and love them both..........I need no encouragement!

GOOD NEWS OF THE DAY: DH GOT A PROMOTION :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

:yipee: for DH's promotion! :yipee:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Chris77 said:


> :yipee: for DH's promotion! :yipee:

Thank you............DH has worked so hard for it and sooooo deserves it and hes thinking if we get our BFP and we have a :baby: on the way the extra cash would sure be great too!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

MADLYTTC said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone :hi:
> 
> I haven't e-mailed Jenny yet...will do when I get home.
> 
> I had a psychic reading done before (not from Jenny) and she told me I'd give birth when I'm 33 years old (I'll be 33 in 6 months) and that she sees 3 children...couldn't tell if it was triplets or not.
> 
> I had my first reading done about 12 years ago and that psychic too, predicted 3 children, 2 boys and a girl.
> 
> I'd love to know if my IVF in July will be successful! :happydance:
> 
> 
> OHHH Wow 3 children... Lucky you... Ohh hun tripletts I could'nt handle that and I'm purty strong... lol You should get a readingS from Sandra SHES AWESOME!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Hopin, looking great for you...........I bought some superdrug tests earlier :happydance: I am soooooooo naughty! :haha: I got two reading from sandra already and love them both..........I need no encouragement!
> 
> GOOD NEWS OF THE DAY: DH GOT A PROMOTION :happydance:Click to expand...


AWESOME NEWS HUN... CONGRATS.. NOW LETS GET YOUR :bfp:

WOOHOOOO BINGO!! I got a MEET & GREET so see Carrie Underwood the day I did'nt start AF... Possibly pregnant, how come I'm starting to think I'm not... maybe just did'nt have a period lol GRRR... I need to hit the doctors to confirm on Monday...


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hopin&Prayin said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone :hi:
> 
> I haven't e-mailed Jenny yet...will do when I get home.
> 
> I had a psychic reading done before (not from Jenny) and she told me I'd give birth when I'm 33 years old (I'll be 33 in 6 months) and that she sees 3 children...couldn't tell if it was triplets or not.
> 
> I had my first reading done about 12 years ago and that psychic too, predicted 3 children, 2 boys and a girl.
> 
> I'd love to know if my IVF in July will be successful! :happydance:
> 
> 
> OHHH Wow 3 children... Lucky you... Ohh hun tripletts I could'nt handle that and I'm purty strong... lol You should get a readingS from Sandra SHES AWESOME!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Hopin, looking great for you...........I bought some superdrug tests earlier :happydance: I am soooooooo naughty! :haha: I got two reading from sandra already and love them both..........I need no encouragement!
> 
> GOOD NEWS OF THE DAY: DH GOT A PROMOTION :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AWESOME NEWS HUN... CONGRATS.. NOW LETS GET YOUR :bfp:
> 
> WOOHOOOO BINGO!! I got a MEET & GREET so see Carrie Underwood the day I did'nt start AF... Possibly pregnant, how come I'm starting to think I'm not... maybe just did'nt have a period lol GRRR... I need to hit the doctors to confirm on Monday...Click to expand...

HANG IN THERE HON! :hugs: ALL SIGNS ARE POSITIVE! AF DUE TOMORROW (CD32) AT THE EARLIEST FOR ME (SHORTEST CYCLE 32DAYS AND LONGEST 37DAYS) SO AM KEEPING THE FAITH WE WILL BOTH GET OUR BFPS


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I HOPE SO TOO... I can't wait to hear the news!! 

I have some cleaning to do now.. . :haha: I'll talk to you later...


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

hopin&prayin said:


> i hope so too... I can't wait to hear the news!!
> 
> I have some cleaning to do now.. . :haha: I'll talk to you later...

did mine already...........talk soon hon!


----------



## faerieprozac

Can I have a link to sandra?

BTW girls expecting AF this weekend, I have my fingers crossed that you get your BFPs :)


----------



## strawberry19

omg omg omg!!!!!! i got my :bfp: this morning so jenny was sort of right!!! i did get my bfp in june just not by the june cycle!! and my edd is 9th feb 2011 xx


----------



## faerieprozac

Congrats :D :D :D

Hope she is right for me... still got till the end of this month to prove it :D 

So happy for ya strawbs :D


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

strawberry19 said:


> omg omg omg!!!!!! i got my :bfp: this morning so jenny was sort of right!!! i did get my bfp in june just not by the june cycle!! and my edd is 9th feb 2011 xx

YAY!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Congrats Girlie... :hugs:

Now the adventure begins... lol Heres to a Happy and Very healthy 9 months or 8... lol

:happydance::happydance: :baby::baby::happydance::happydance:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Congrats Strawberry :)


----------



## Megg33k

I've been stalking... I haven't had any readings done... But I had to say CONGRATS to Strawberry! :hugs:


----------



## strawberry19

thanyou girls im so happy :hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Heck I would be on :cloud9: too when I finally get a :bfp:

Your going to be a GRRREAT MOMMIE... :hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

Congrats Strawberry!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Congrats Strawberry!!


----------



## frogger3240

woohoo!!!! congratulations strawberry I'm soooo happy for you....:happydance::happydance:


----------



## moochacha

strawberry19 said:


> thanyou girls im so happy :hugs:

Yay congrats!!!! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## Patientlywait

congrats strawberry h&h 9mths


----------



## faerieprozac

Any news off ladies waiting for AF/BFP this weekend? I'm so excited for you all :D


----------



## strawberry19

thanku girls couldnt have done it wiithout u xx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Well I took a test and it was a :bfn: :( spotting has started, I "think" AF has decided to show up late, not sure.. First it was lil pink once, then light brown on and off 3 times when I wiped and it was very scant then nothing all night. This morning light pink again GRRRR I checked my cervix and its still high and my temps are still warmer than usual??
Who knows... I'm lost for words... Guess I'm gonna have to sit back and see how the next day or two goes... late IB?? oh well, done stressing over this... It will happen when its supposed to happen... 

Hope everyone else has better luck than me... Keep those :bfp: coming!!


----------



## frogger3240

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Well I took a test and it was a :bfn: :( spotting has started, I "think" AF has decided to show up late, not sure.. First it was lil pink once, then light brown on and off 3 times when I wiped and it was very scant then nothing all night. This morning light pink again GRRRR I checked my cervix and its still high and my temps are still warmer than usual??
> Who knows... I'm lost for words... Guess I'm gonna have to sit back and see how the next day or two goes... late IB?? oh well, done stressing over this... It will happen when its supposed to happen...
> 
> Hope everyone else has better luck than me... Keep those :bfp: coming!!


I'm sorry hun but maybe its just to early to get a positive test hun...dont' get down just yet and also I had bleeding with my first child so dont' give up hope on it yet...:hugs:


----------



## dreamofabean

Hi all,
Jenny was wrong for me. Predicted a june bfp from a may cycle, well im still on my april cycle so no chance! Congrats to everyone who has their BFP!! xx


----------



## frogger3240

dreamofabean said:


> Hi all,
> Jenny was wrong for me. Predicted a june bfp from a may cycle, well im still on my april cycle so no chance! Congrats to everyone who has their BFP!! xx

oh no hun I'm soo sorry....maybe she is off by a month...email her to let her know that you didn't get your BFP and see if she see's anything different...:hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Well I took a test and it was a :bfn: :( spotting has started, I "think" AF has decided to show up late, not sure.. First it was lil pink once, then light brown on and off 3 times when I wiped and it was very scant then nothing all night. This morning light pink again GRRRR I checked my cervix and its still high and my temps are still warmer than usual??
> Who knows... I'm lost for words... Guess I'm gonna have to sit back and see how the next day or two goes... late IB?? oh well, done stressing over this... It will happen when its supposed to happen...
> 
> Hope everyone else has better luck than me... Keep those :bfp: coming!!

I am so sorry for you hun! :hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

hi ladies....:hi: popping in to see how your all doing today...:hugs:


----------



## Nvr2Late

hey everyone

Witch got me this month, but I'm hopeful Jenny and others are right and July will bring my BFP. 

I bought a fertility and protection spell from mia angel on ebay. Anyone have a good experience from doing this???


----------



## 4magpies

I have a mia spell... i got it in february but as we arent strictly TTC yet maybe thats why its not worked? We are just NTNP but havent used anything for over a year now.

We are starting TTC properly in december if I dont catch.

xxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies,

Am cd33 today and 10dpo! My last cycle was 32days so going on last month 
:witch: is late although my longest cycle since TTC has been 37days so am not counting myself late until cd37! Praying that :witch: doesnt get me and I get my :bfp: and a sticky :baby:. I tested at 7dpo,8dpo and 9dpo but :bfn:, I have resisted the temptation to test today and plan on testing with a superdrug hpt with fmu tomorrow morning as we go on hol tom. If still :bfn: :af: I plan on testing again on Wednesday whilst we are away.

I have/have had every sympton going from cramps/twinges often holding in one spot and quite intense at one point (?implantation?) and sometimes radiating into the top of my legs, dull backache, dull headaches, oodles of cm :blush:, nausea:sick:, poor appetite, trouble sleeping:sleep:, a tired out/whacked feeling, stuffy nose, really emotional/teary:cry:.

I started with symptons at 4dpo which is unusual as I have been taking EPO which really eased period pains/cramps and I dont/wasnt getting them until after :witch: had arrived? We :sex: plenty this month, two days before ov and day after but pretty much every two days from :witch: to beginning of this week so lots of opportunity to catch our eggy!

My PMA is fading a little today :sad2:, its still there but a little cloudy I am thinking :witch: will get me and if she does why all the strong pregnancy symptons? I think I may feel better tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hang in there girlie... With all those symptoms thats sounds like a guaranteed :bfp:

Good Luck hun and tons and tons of baby dust! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## 4magpies

Its not over to the witch flies in on her broom. Dont give up hope yet!!

xxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hang in there girlie... Its going to happen for you.. I just know it :hugs:

FX'D this is your :bfp: coming ... :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

You guys have made me all emotional and I feel :cry:! Thank you so much I hope so too but if not then am sure my time is soon! :thumbup:


----------



## 4magpies

Yes everything happens for a reason no matter how bad it feels at the time!

xxx


----------



## xshell79

:af: got me so my prediction wasnt correct! roll on next cycle............


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

xshell79 said:


> :af: got me so my prediction wasnt correct! roll on next cycle............

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nvr2Late

xshell79 said:


> :af: got me so my prediction wasnt correct! roll on next cycle............

Major hugs to you! But maybe the prediction is just off a month... they often say that can be the case. Hope a BFP is just around the corner for you!!


----------



## Nvr2Late

Hopin, I'm DYING to find out if you have your BFP! Aren't you 3 or 4 days late???? :test:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

YEP and I'm having some bleeding... not good... its been on and off. Just going to have to sit back and see how it goes. long story but its deffo not af I know that for sure... Early trimester bleeding, I'll retest next week, hope I get a nice surprise... lol
Was thinking about going to the ER but its stopped now... lil here, lil there nothing to worry about... I have a cyst on my ovary that my be agitating things in there.. cervix is still way high too ;)

This is what sandra said:

Awww hunni thats such a shame , i have read alot like that as well, my sister had one AF before she found out , and my friend still had hers at 3 months and didnt know either , keep a hold of my reading though xxxx

So I'm holding on to my faith and hope... I pray she's right...


----------



## Nvr2Late

Hopin&Prayin said:


> YEP and I'm having some bleeding... not good... its been on and off. Just going to have to sit back and see how it goes. long story but its deffo not af I know that for sure... Early trimester bleeding, I'll retest next week, hope I get a nice surprise... lol
> Was thinking about going to the ER but its stopped now... lil here, lil there nothing to worry about... I have a cyst on my ovary that my be agitating things in there.. cervix is still way high too ;) QUOTE]
> 
> Thinking of you and hoping it's all good news soon!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

MEEE TOOO... If not there is always next month :haha: IF the OH pops up again... hehehe

Thank you... Wishing you the best as well... :hugs:


----------



## rocker_mama

OOOH. never been so excited to tell someone they are wrong. I got my bfp today! So I will be due in the month she said i would conceive!


----------



## Patientlywait

congrats Rocker and a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## Patientlywait

This may be silly but am I reading the first page wrong there are two prediction that say they are wrong but they are not. I don't want to cause any problems but I think Kelster and Lessa reading said from a cycle in may.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies,

Congrats to the ladies who got a :bfp: and :hugs: to the ladies who :witch: got.......lots of luck for next cycle Ladies!

I wanted to update (before I leave for holiday!) I will be keeping up to date using my mobile phone and will be back Friday!

I was down to test yesterday but tested this am with fmu and a superdrug hpt and got :bfn: I am 11dpo today but cd34 (my cycles since ttc have varied by a few days shortest been 32days which was last cycle and longest 37days!) of course :af: and no spotting but at 11dpo I know this could be a tad early! My symptons are pretty much the same and are very positive so am [-o&lt; that I will get my :bfp: and a sticky :baby: and :witch: keeps away!

GL, FXED AND OODLES OF :dust: LADIES


----------



## foxyloxy28

Have a wonderful holiday :)


----------



## lolley

Hi Ladies,

congrats to all the ladies who got their bfp and :dust: to everyone still waiting.

Jenny predicted a feb 2011 bfp for me and i got mine this morning :happydance: although i will be due in feb so i will give her a little credit :)


----------



## faerieprozac

Congrats on BFPs ladies, and sorry for AF other ladies. 

Mad, hope you have a lovely holiday and have some good news for us! Got my fingers crossed. 

Hoping and praying any news hunny??

I'm due to ovulate in a few days, been using OPKs since sat night (CD8... lol, early or what!!) and today it was much darker, I usually OV around CD13 and it's CD10 today, so lots of BDing for me this week, whether OH likes it or not (hehe :D ) Really REALLY hoping Jenny was right for me, she said find out in june from a cycle that began in may, which is what I'm on now, EDD would be around March 3rd... which works out perfectly. I've got OH eating lots of Brazil nuts and seeds and stuff, cause he doesnt like the wellman conception tablets I gave him. :D 

Do any of you ladies have FB?? if you type in my email (steppyprozac @hotmail. com) (but without spaces obviously, thats just to avoid spam :D ) and find me. Would love you lovely ladies as friends especially as most of my issues lately are TTC related and no one really knows i'm trying. 


Love to all and hope you all have wonderful days... off to work now. xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

faerieprozac said:


> Congrats on BFPs ladies, and sorry for AF other ladies.
> 
> Mad, hope you have a lovely holiday and have some good news for us! Got my fingers crossed.
> 
> Hoping and praying any news hunny??
> 
> I'm due to ovulate in a few days, been using OPKs since sat night (CD8... lol, early or what!!) and today it was much darker, I usually OV around CD13 and it's CD10 today, so lots of BDing for me this week, whether OH likes it or not (hehe :D ) Really REALLY hoping Jenny was right for me, she said find out in june from a cycle that began in may, which is what I'm on now, EDD would be around March 3rd... which works out perfectly. I've got OH eating lots of Brazil nuts and seeds and stuff, cause he doesnt like the wellman conception tablets I gave him. :D
> 
> Do any of you ladies have FB?? if you type in my email (steppyprozac @hotmail. com) (but without spaces obviously, thats just to avoid spam :D ) and find me. Would love you lovely ladies as friends especially as most of my issues lately are TTC related and no one really knows i'm trying.
> 
> 
> Love to all and hope you all have wonderful days... off to work now. xx

Aw ta hon i op so too! Cant wait to get off motorway though dyin to knicker check lol x


----------



## MySillyGirls

Jenny was wrong for me! Onward to June/July


----------



## Yatta89

Hey well AF came for me on June 1st! :( Maybe next time...


----------



## foxyloxy28

Congrats lolley

:hugs: to ladies with AF


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hello ladies... not sure what is going on, all I know is my cervix is high and closed... I think the bleeding I had was from the cyst on my ovaries... "crossing fingers" I'm gonna get my :bfp: soon.. 

I talked to Sandra and she told me that her sister got AF and 7 days later got her :bfp: for me to not give up hope... I checked the cervix and as I said HI and very closed... Woot woot... Guess we'll see... ;) I don't have the money to get a blood test done so thats out... I'll test Saturday and see if I get a nice surprise... lol

Sorry to hear AF got you lovely ladies... :hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

Oh Hoping, I'm really... er...hoping, lol, that you get your Bfp!!

Ladies I'm sorry AF got ya.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Sorry :witch: arrived ladies :hugs: xx 

Gail sent me my second readin it was a 'ask one question' type and i asked her to confirm the month i will find out i am preggers and she confirms towards end of this month beg of july and am currently 10dpo :happydance::happydance: the very tiny bit of spottin i ad this am was a one off it seems i avnt ad anymore but then i think i only spotted it cause i was scrutinisin the tissue after peein :haha: am feelin very positive for my :bfp: 

Oodles of :dust: :dust: Ladies x


----------



## Charlotteee

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that began in May. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 2nd and 9th.

Jennifer

I can only hope!! xx


----------



## Nvr2Late

MySillyGirls said:


> Jenny was wrong for me! Onward to June/July

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nvr2Late

Yatta89 said:


> Hey well AF came for me on June 1st! :( Maybe next time...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## emily&kai

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins the month of May. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the 28th of February 2011 and the 5th of March 2011.


thats my reading, my current cycle started on 26th may so we shall see what this month brings.....................


----------



## foxyloxy28

My reading was wrong - I'm out :)

Good luck to those still waiting.


----------



## jonnanne3

I am sorry Foxy! :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Am out too AF hit good and proper last night! Onwards and upwards towards July am with you foxy hon


----------



## foxyloxy28

Yay Madly :)

Gail and Anne-Marie said June and July, so fingers crossed :)

I was wondering if MAY kept coming up in my readings as it's my OH's surname! Just a thought which he mentioned the other day.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

foxyloxy28 said:


> Yay Madly :)
> 
> Gail and Anne-Marie said June and July, so fingers crossed :)
> 
> I was wondering if MAY kept coming up in my readings as it's my OH's surname! Just a thought which he mentioned the other day.

Hey hon,

Could be right abou the surname hon makes sense! I note this is your last month ttc ?why? My readings lean more to july/august to fxed the comin summer months are more lucky !


----------



## foxyloxy28

I have had enough of trying each month...... I tried for around 3 years in a previous relationship then it got too much and then the relationship broke down. We are at 2 years of trying now and it's already getting too much.

I'm gonna give this cycle a go and then probably stop actively trying for a while (if I can bring myself to stop!) 

I have booked a Dr's appointment tomorrow night - to discuss my blood results from October (which I was only told were ok by my previous GP surgery) and if they are all ok and everything was checked, I'm hoping to get a referral to the Fertility Clinic for tube checks!

Good luck to you for this cycle :D


----------



## faerieprozac

ladies that got af, so sorry hunnies!! xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

foxyloxy28 said:


> I have had enough of trying each month...... I tried for around 3 years in a previous relationship then it got too much and then the relationship broke down. We are at 2 years of trying now and it's already getting too much.
> 
> I'm gonna give this cycle a go and then probably stop actively trying for a while (if I can bring myself to stop!)
> 
> I have booked a Dr's appointment tomorrow night - to discuss my blood results from October (which I was only told were ok by my previous GP surgery) and if they are all ok and everything was checked, I'm hoping to get a referral to the Fertility Clinic for tube checks!
> 
> Good luck to you for this cycle :D

Wishing you all the luck for this cycle hon, i think Mr Stork should def fly your way this month:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mushmouth

Im out too girls - jenny was wrong for me. sorry to the others ladies that were got... and fingers crossed for your next cycles! :hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Dang ALOT of Jenny's predictions have been wrong GRRR... Sorry ladies that AF got ya... major stinks I know... Here's to next month FX'D everyone gets there :bfp:

I'm getting blood work done on Monday to see what is going on with me, this cyst on my ovaries has caused a big mess... I'm still running warm, nausea, dry mouth among other things LOL trust me you don't want to know... :haha:


----------



## jonnanne3

I am out this month..... Onward to the August :bfp: I hope they were wrong and I get that July :bfp:!!!!!!!! 
I am sorry the others were wrong and I hope that everyone gets that :bfp: very soon! :hugs:


----------



## Kirstin

My depressing reading: 

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March - specific reference to the 25th and 21st. (Although it is possible for this reading to apply to this year, I feel a stronger connection to the a *BFP in 2011 for a birth in 2012*.)


----------



## Baronessgogo

I think mine needs to be changed, iv had a MMC, so no due date.


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hugs: so sorry for your loss


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

sorry for your loss hon x x


----------



## jonnanne3

I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

Baronessgogo said:


> I think mine needs to be changed, iv had a MMC, so no due date.

I'm truly sorry hun for your loss...sending you lots of hugs your way...:hugs:


----------



## mumoffive

Sorry for your loss. x
Mine was wrong. It was for a bfp in July and i got mine this month.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

ANYONE ANY IDEAS:

Ok so Jenny predicts BFP from my July cycle and I will find out in August (prob middle going on my current cycle length and my EDD would be March!

BUT IF I CONCIEVE DURING MY JULY CYCLE MY EDD WOULD BE APRIL NOT MARCH........TO HAVE AN EDD OF MARCH I WOULD HAVE TO CONCIEVE THIS CYCLE?!?!?!?! SHE HAS GOT MY PREDICTION WRONG....IT CONTRADICTS ITSELF

I realised this after I used a online prediction tool to calculate a EDD if we concieve this cycle and it calculated 15th March!

Beginning to looooooooooooooose faith in this lady!


----------



## faerieprozac

I'm still hoping my Jenny reading was right... 

I am losing hope though, she seems to have failed quite a bit and that is awful Mad, that it contradicts!

If Jenny is right for me, I'll get my BFP by the end of this month... I really don't feel it!! 

May do some research on Jenny...


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well it seems all my readings cross over and indicate june/july and august seems I will have a fair few pretty busy months lol! I just cant believe the Jenny reading though and it would have never occured to me she was wrong until I did an EDD prediction date if I get my BFP this cycle and then when I read my siggy it just clicked! Not impressed!


----------



## Charlotteee

Mines the same hun x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Charlotteee said:


> Mines the same hun x


It seems its the same for a few ladies hon, am not sure I can believe it anymore especially since my predicted conception/bfp dates dont tie with my prediced edd?:shrug:


----------



## Nvr2Late

MADLYTTC said:


> Charlotteee said:
> 
> 
> Mines the same hun x
> 
> 
> It seems its the same for a few ladies hon, am not sure I can believe it anymore especially since my predicted conception/bfp dates dont tie with my prediced edd?:shrug:Click to expand...

Mine's a bit odd too.... BFP in July from cycle starting in June, with an EDD of April. BUT, I actually have 2 cycles this month, one of which would begin the last day of June, and if the baby goes a couple of weeks past the due date -- which happens -- Jenny would be right. 

Maybe your child would come a little bit early??


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Maybe your right hon .......... although sandra predicted a edd of feb and said that she saw a crossover of edd months as in feb/march and that she felt I would be given edd of feb but would delivery way into march which would mean overdue! Although am now out for edd of feb as af arrived on 8th!


----------



## Nvr2Late

Ah, poo... I'm beginning to wonder why we torture ourselves with this stuff! I have 5 different predictions (well, there were some similarities... concensus is SOMETHING -- conception and/or BFP -- will happen next month).

That being said, I've just paid for a reading by Brooke... Number 6 :rofl:! Will I never learn?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

ME too but not from brooke from amber, I ordered last sunday and am still waiting for blah! I only want to know if she is going to predict june/july too lol!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Nvr2Late said:


> Ah, poo... I'm beginning to wonder why we torture ourselves with this stuff! I have 5 different predictions (well, there were some similarities... concensus is SOMETHING -- conception and/or BFP -- will happen next month).
> 
> That being said, I've just paid for a reading by Brooke... Number 6 :rofl:! Will I never learn?

I spoke to her on Friday, she told me it will be about 10 days before I get my reading, shes backed up apparently... I decided to hold off.. I've been tortured enough...


Ladies, just get :sex: :sex: :sex: and make your own predictions... I pray that we all get our our :bfp: soon :hugs:


----------



## Leanne27

Hey ladies, Jenny was wrong for me im afraid, AF got me today :( xxx


----------



## jam-on-toast

Well, even after reading through a few pages of positive/negatives.....

I bit the bullet and paid for a reading too.

I'll keep you posted!

Edited to say that: I filled in the form and then was sent to the payment page to order....Did I do it the right way?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Leanne27 said:


> Hey ladies, Jenny was wrong for me im afraid, AF got me today :( xxx

:hugs::hugs: so sorry the witch got you too hon! seems she is getting quite a lot of readings wrong! Am not holding out much hope that she will get mine right! either :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Leanne27

MADLYTTC - Yes there does seem to be a lot of wrong ones!! I hope u get your BFP soon!! xx


----------



## sleepen

ok just wanted to update bfn this morning (with an equate test from walmart) am 4 days late and still no signs of af. (did have to buy a new bra yesterday though as i was popping out of my normal one. so not sure what is going on

good luck everyone


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: leanne27 you too hon! :thumbup:

Sounds good sleepen ?new bra? hope your :bfp: is just round the corner. I got my :bfp: 9 days after :witch: was due with DS and then it was real faint :thumbup: fxed and gl!


----------



## IsleChik

Just like to chime in that I had a reading w/JennyRenny and it came in tonight and it says...



> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of August from a cycle that looks to begin at the start of that month. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birth date is referenced the month of May 2011 - specific reference to the 8th and 12th.

We're trying soy next cycle so, who knows?
I know it's all in fun but, couldn't resist
Actually, the very nice lady down the road reads tarot & I was thinking about going to see her also, this is making me nutzier than I already am :haha:

Good luck all
:dust:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

IsleChik said:


> Just like to chime in that I had a reading w/JennyRenny and it came in tonight and it says...
> 
> 
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of August from a cycle that looks to begin at the start of that month. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birth date is referenced the month of May 2011 - specific reference to the 8th and 12th.
> 
> We're trying soy next cycle so, who knows?
> I know it's all in fun but, couldn't resist
> Actually, the very nice lady down the road reads tarot & I was thinking about going to see her also, this is making me nutzier than I already am :haha:
> 
> Good luck all
> :dust:Click to expand...


Its ok if your feeling nutz hon you will feel right at home with us ladies here then :thumbup:


----------



## maddog37

Just want to add to the list that my prediction:



> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2011 - specific reference to the 18th and 28th.

was wrong. AF came today. Should've known it's too good to be true!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

maddog37 said:


> Just want to add to the list that my prediction:
> 
> 
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2011 - specific reference to the 18th and 28th.
> 
> was wrong. AF came today. Should've known it's too good to be true!Click to expand...

Jenny is certainly getting a heck load of predictions wrong here ladies :shrug:


----------



## jam-on-toast

Just popped back in to share my Jenny Renny reading with you all.

*Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 22nd and 28th*.

Hoping that will come true, but at the end of the day it's all in the name of fun, right? :wacko: 
:shrug:

I'm deffo due my AF around 28th of June as missed O' this month due to it being late.

Can you please add me to your list, please.


----------



## mamadonna

hi all i cant remember if i've already put my prediction on but here it is i sooooo hope it is correct :thumbup:
Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 26th and 11th.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ooooooooooooh fxed ladies that she is right for you both!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

sleepen said:


> ok just wanted to update bfn this morning (with an equate test from walmart) am 4 days late and still no signs of af. (did have to buy a new bra yesterday though as i was popping out of my normal one. so not sure what is going on
> 
> good luck everyone


Oh wow... sounds like you are pregnant... woohooo 1st sign right there.. and being 4 days late YEP... I have read to wait 7 days from the start of your period to test, give your body time to build up HCG... Good Luck hun
Wishing you the Best... Keep us posted.. :)

Both Sandra and Cheri22 said conception month May!! woohoo gonna find out at 3pm
if it does'nt happen no worries... It will happen soon :)


----------



## HayleyJJ

jenny got mine bang on i got my bfp yesterday xx


----------



## Charlotteee

:wohoo:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:happydance: :happydance: Yay HaleyJJ Congratulations!! Woohooo


----------



## mamadonna

HayleyJJ said:


> jenny got mine bang on i got my bfp yesterday xx

congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jam-on-toast

HayleyJJ said:


> jenny got mine bang on i got my bfp yesterday xx

Congrats to you :happydance:. I wish you a happy & healthy pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## Leanne27

Congrats HayleyJJ!

Are we still updating on here or is there another thread floating about?? I will update again anyway just in case!... I did think af had got me as Jenny had predicted my BFP in May from a cyle I was already on (April) however it turned out to be a chemical and I got the BFP in June but she was right in that it was the cycle I was already on from April, so she was kinda right! Shame it didnt stick :( xxxx


----------



## trying 4 3rd

HayleyJJ said:


> jenny got mine bang on i got my bfp yesterday xx

Woooohooo! :happydance: Congrats babe! Have a H&H pregnancy! :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

HayleyJJ said:


> jenny got mine bang on i got my bfp yesterday xx

:yipee::yipee::yipee: :bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

More good news... I just got back from my doctors office appointment and he listened to my heart and abdomen, then ordered bloods and a scan... He had the funniest look on his face when he said I need a scan. I'm going to wait to see what the blood tests are first and go from there... WOOHOOO... This may be it ladies... :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hopin&Prayin said:


> More good news... I just got back from my doctors office appointment and he listened to my heart and abdomen, then ordered bloods and a scan... He had the funniest look on his face when he said I need a scan. I'm going to wait to see what the blood tests are first and go from there... WOOHOOO... This may be it ladies... :happydance: :happydance:

Told you it would be good news :thumbup: now :coffee: and wait for that :bfp: :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Nvr2Late

Hopin&Prayin said:


> More good news... I just got back from my doctors office appointment and he listened to my heart and abdomen, then ordered bloods and a scan... He had the funniest look on his face when he said I need a scan. I'm going to wait to see what the blood tests are first and go from there... WOOHOOO... This may be it ladies... :happydance: :happydance:

Everything is crossed for you!!!! Thought about you on the weekend and couldn't wait for your update. I bet this is it!! 

How many DPO are you???

:hug:


----------



## Nvr2Late

HayleyJJ said:


> jenny got mine bang on i got my bfp yesterday xx

:yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Fingers crossed Hopin - when do you get your results?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thank you all... its not totally confirmed yet but the look on his face was priceless.. I've gotten a cyst and that lil shit may be the problem, he thinks I'm further off?? I'm not sure what is going on, he's a good doctor too.. He said not to rely on HPTS? I was like why, he said they are faulty and that bloods will tell all... So I have to wait and see what the blood work says tomorrow afternoon, the scan is scheduled for 3:00 but I'm going to hold off to see what my bloods say first...So far so good ;)


----------



## jonnanne3

That is such awesome news! I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!! I know this is it for you! :hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

OMG, My heart was racing... Its so unreal.... wait till my Mom finds out... :haha: she is going to freak out... she thought it was a stomach virus... lol

I really hope you get yours this month, I redid my siggy and your in it too :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hopin&Prayin said:


> OMG, My heart was racing... Its so unreal.... wait till my Mom finds out... :haha: she is going to freak out... she thought it was a stomach virus... lol
> 
> I really hope you get yours this month, I redid my siggy and your in it too :hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jonnanne3

Hopin&Prayin said:


> OMG, My heart was racing... Its so unreal.... wait till my Mom finds out... :haha: she is going to freak out... she thought it was a stomach virus... lol
> 
> I really hope you get yours this month, I redid my siggy and your in it too :hugs:

Thank you Hopin! I appreciate it..... :hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Your very welcome, I know its going to happen for you... Wow... I just got goosebumps... I just hope its the news I want to hear..... GRRR the wait begins...
when I sit I could feel like a knot in the mid of my belly, strange but he felt it too..
I wish I had a camera so I could of gotten his reaction... Priceless...


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Well ladies I've got to go... I need to force myself to eat something grrr... I'll be back on later if not tomorrow... I will update you as soon as I find out... :hugs:

thank you all so much for your support... It means the world to me . I don't know what I would do without you Huge Hugs to you all 

TTYL


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Your very welcome, I know its going to happen for you... Wow... I just got goosebumps... I just hope its the news I want to hear..... GRRR the wait begins...
> when I sit I could feel like a knot in the mid of my belly, strange but he felt it too..
> I wish I had a camera so I could of gotten his reaction... Priceless...

I have a knot right in the middle too hopin dont think its a :baby: for me though.....at least not right now! am sure it can be sorted whatever is going on :blush: :hugs::hugs: night night hon will be back tomorrow for your much anticipated update bfp::bfp::bfp:)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thank you :cry: Its now kicking in... I'm prayin for a miracle all my life... I can do this without him... :cry: I'm gonna get something to eat and hit the sack early, I will update you all as soon as I find out... I hope its good news.... feelin sad all of a sudden... 

Everyone have a good nite and I will pray for you all tonight :hugs:


----------



## sleepen

wow congrats on the new bfps
good luck to all especially those going for tests
still no af for me have not retested et think i will wait till wednesday just to be safe. if still no af or bfp i will make an appointment for docs so we can see what is going on.

one again good luck all


----------



## jam-on-toast

Hopin&Prayin said:


> More good news... I just got back from my doctors office appointment and he listened to my heart and abdomen, then ordered bloods and a scan... He had the funniest look on his face when he said I need a scan. I'm going to wait to see what the blood tests are first and go from there... WOOHOOO... This may be it ladies... :happydance: :happydance:


Wooow, good luck.x.x.x.x:happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Is it just me ladies :shrug: but there seems to be quite a few of us this cycle going/thinking about going to the Dr because of AWOL :witch: and :bfn: or dodgy :witch:

Just a thought mmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## jonnanne3

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Thank you :cry: Its now kicking in... I'm prayin for a miracle all my life... I can do this without him... :cry: I'm gonna get something to eat and hit the sack early, I will update you all as soon as I find out... I hope its good news.... feelin sad all of a sudden...
> 
> Everyone have a good nite and I will pray for you all tonight :hugs:

Thinking of you today hopin. I can't wait to hear your fantastic news! I am so excited for you! :hugs::happydance::hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Me too hon, awaiting those test results !


----------



## faerieprozac

Leanne27 said:


> Congrats HayleyJJ!
> 
> Are we still updating on here or is there another thread floating about?? I will update again anyway just in case!... I did think af had got me as Jenny had predicted my BFP in May from a cyle I was already on (April) however it turned out to be a chemical and I got the BFP in June but she was right in that it was the cycle I was already on from April, so she was kinda right! Shame it didnt stick :( xxxx

So sorry about your chemical hun!! Jenny was right about me last month (ish) but that was a chemical too. Maybe you'll get a sticky bean this cycle, thats what i'm hoping for. *hugs* xx


----------



## faerieprozac

Hopin, i'm trés excited for you!!


----------



## LeaArr

Oh, it's every interesting to see what comes out of this. I will update when I get my reading.


----------



## brillbride

congrats hayley.xx


----------



## happilytrying

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 21st and 8th.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

faerieprozac said:


> Hopin, i'm trés excited for you!!

Thank you, well I think they botched up my blood work, going to have to go back to the office in the morning and redoing my bloods. And he is making me go to the hospital to get a scan... something is'nt right... I just feel it.. He's calling me tomorrow to discuss his findings, he was so in and out of my room quick I did'nt ask him what he found... Just hope I don't have a mass/cyst that needs removed, he did'nt examine me, just did blood work and listened to my heart and abdomen... He's calling me tomorrow and we'll discuss stuff and go from there... 

Thanks for your support hun and everybody asking much luv to ya :hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

I hope you get some answers. I am thinking about you! :hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

jonnanne3 said:


> I hope you get some answers. I am thinking about you! :hugs:

Thank you... :hugs:

Well I just got off the phone with my doctor he told me that it was negative, no pregnancy and that he was concerned about the good sized cyst on my right ovary that may be causing the commotion... got some medicine for my stomach (nerves) thinks I have IBS great... GRRR and some Xanax for my nerves... :haha: I really don't want to get this scan and I'm going to try to hold it off but from the sounds of it being so big that may be the reason for my not getting pregnant GRRR may have to have surgery to remove it and I'm not likin that at all :(

But I'm fine... moving onward... holding out for my prediction for a July conceive and a August BFP... It will give me time to get things taken care of and lose this weight :haha:

Back to the drawing board per say... hehehe

:hugs:... I see you have a July/August prediction too... there is still hope for us being bump buddies... ;)


----------



## Nvr2Late

Aww, sorry to hear that! Thoughts and prayers are with you... xxxxx :flower:


----------



## Megg33k

I've been lurking... and I just want to say that Xanax has quite possibly saved the lives of hundreds on my bad days! LOL There is no shame in needing it! I love it when necessary! 

I wish you'd have gotten better news, but getting it all taken care of then getting your BFP right on time sounds like a plan! Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thank you all... and YES Xanax does wonders.... :haha: I'm just going to take it on my bad days... lol Look out... hehehe My stomach had calmed down thank god, I'm tired of pooping day and night, you'd think I'd drop weight... not..... GRRRR

Heres to next month :)


----------



## jonnanne3

Hopin&Prayin said:


> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> I hope you get some answers. I am thinking about you! :hugs:
> 
> Thank you... :hugs:
> 
> Well I just got off the phone with my doctor he told me that it was negative, no pregnancy and that he was concerned about the good sized cyst on my right ovary that may be causing the commotion... got some medicine for my stomach (nerves) thinks I have IBS great... GRRR and some Xanax for my nerves... :haha: I really don't want to get this scan and I'm going to try to hold it off but from the sounds of it being so big that may be the reason for my not getting pregnant GRRR may have to have surgery to remove it and I'm not likin that at all :(
> 
> But I'm fine... moving onward... holding out for my prediction for a July conceive and a August BFP... It will give me time to get things taken care of and lose this weight :haha:
> 
> Back to the drawing board per say... hehehe
> 
> :hugs:... I see you have a July/August prediction too... there is still hope for us being bump buddies... ;)Click to expand...

Yup that still can be the case. I hope that those predictions are right! At lease for some of us! I hope you get all this sorted soon. Are you getting the scan soon?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I'm calling right now to see when I can get scheduled, I'm so dreading this considering there is no bubs in there :( Hopefully tomorrow I can get in, got to see how much its going to cost me, maybe I can put 1/2 down... lol

Looks like July is the month for alot of us with bfp in August... come on July... It seems I may be ovulating now GRRR go figure... no OH... oh well... He'll get his act together and it will happen next month, my predictions from my psychic friend is July conceive with TWINS... So I'm just looking forward to July...

Hope you get your :bfp: sooner... that would be Awesome!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies,

July/August/Sept its not that far away.....Me thinks we can all live with that!.......hey ho its going to happen for lots of us really soon! Looking forward to having a whole boat load of bump buddies!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Definately the more the merrier, even if some get there :bfp: sooner... Lets keep the faith and the great PMA going ;)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Definately the more the merrier, even if some get there :bfp: sooner... Lets keep the faith and the great PMA going ;)

Am with you on this one hon........:bfp:s in ample amounts coming this way in the next few cycles :thumbup:


----------



## Charlotteee

I dont think my prediction is gonna come true. I am 8dpo and have no symptoms. Boobs are sore on and off, but not really much else :( x


----------



## sleepen

just wanted to udate. i was supposed to retest yesterday, but on tuesday when i was leaving work i took a nasty spill down the steps. i needed stitches, 2 ct scans and chest xrays. it turns out i only pulled all of the muscles in my neck and shoulders. so the logistics of poas is not really possible right now. af still has not shown up. if she is still not here by sunday and i am a little more mobale i will test then

good luck everyone. hope everyone gets there bfps very soon


----------



## Nvr2Late

sleepen said:


> just wanted to udate. i was supposed to retest yesterday, but on tuesday when i was leaving work i took a nasty spill down the steps. i needed stitches, 2 ct scans and chest xrays. it turns out i only pulled all of the muscles in my neck and shoulders. so the logistics of poas is not really possible right now. af still has not shown up. if she is still not here by sunday and i am a little more mobale i will test then
> 
> good luck everyone. hope everyone gets there bfps very soon

Poor you! Hope you heal quickly... and that your little bean is in there, safe and sound :)


----------



## jam-on-toast

sleepen said:


> just wanted to udate. i was supposed to retest yesterday, but on tuesday when i was leaving work i took a nasty spill down the steps. i needed stitches, 2 ct scans and chest xrays. it turns out i only pulled all of the muscles in my neck and shoulders. so the logistics of poas is not really possible right now. af still has not shown up. if she is still not here by sunday and i am a little more mobale i will test then
> 
> good luck everyone. hope everyone gets there bfps very soon

Hope you get better soon.x.x :flower:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

OMG So sorry to hear Sleepen that is terrible.. super big :hugs: for ya... get well soon.. :flower: FX'D AF stays away... Get feeling better hun, rest up.. :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Charlotteee said:


> I dont think my prediction is gonna come true. I am 8dpo and have no symptoms. Boobs are sore on and off, but not really much else :( x

PMA HON :hugs: AND REMEMBER SOMETIMES HARDLY OR NO SIGNS AT ALL CAN BE A GOOD SIGN :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

sleepen said:


> just wanted to udate. i was supposed to retest yesterday, but on tuesday when i was leaving work i took a nasty spill down the steps. i needed stitches, 2 ct scans and chest xrays. it turns out i only pulled all of the muscles in my neck and shoulders. so the logistics of poas is not really possible right now. af still has not shown up. if she is still not here by sunday and i am a little more mobale i will test then
> 
> good luck everyone. hope everyone gets there bfps very soon

Goodness you poor thing :hugs: speedy recovery and :bfp: :dust: coming yuor way!


----------



## jane23

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of April 2011 - specific reference to the 14th and 4th.

I got my :bfp: a month early :wohoo: last wk 9th june


----------



## happilytrying

jane23 said:


> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of April 2011 - specific reference to the 14th and 4th.
> 
> I got my :bfp: a month early :wohoo: last wk 9th june

congrats :happydance:


----------



## goddess25

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of August from a cycle that begins in July. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of April 2011 - specific reference to the 23rd and 17th.

I got my BFP on Monday at 10dpo and did it again this morning at 13dpo with a digi... a little bit early for my prediction.


----------



## jam-on-toast

jane23 said:


> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of April 2011 - specific reference to the 14th and 4th.
> 
> I got my :bfp: a month early :wohoo: last wk 9th june


:flower::happydance:

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!*

All these Beautiful :bfp: give me so much hope. Wishing you a happy & healthy one.x.x


----------



## jam-on-toast

goddess25 said:


> Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of August from a cycle that begins in July. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of April 2011 - specific reference to the 23rd and 17th.
> 
> I got my BFP on Monday at 10dpo and did it again this morning at 13dpo with a digi... a little bit early for my prediction.

:flower::happydance:

YEah, another one!

Many *CONGRATULATIONS!!!*

Again, wishing you a happy and HEALTHY one. I wonder if the Flavour will be a boy as predicted?


----------



## Charlotteee

Girls im testing today, my boobs have been killin all night and yesterday.


----------



## jane23

Charlotteee said:


> Girls im testing today, my boobs have been killin all night and yesterday.

Good luck :flower: x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Congratulations Jane23 & Goddess25! :baby:
Wishing you both the best! and A happy and healthy pregnancy + a super sticky bean!!

Good luck Charlotteee on :test: I'm crossing my fingers, toes and everything else for a big ole :bfp: :hugs:

I hope my Jenny prediction is early... lol Yay for Jenny!!


----------



## Charlotteee

I've posted a thread in pregnancy tests.

Gonna do one tonight with a more sensitive test x


----------



## sleepen

wow congrats to all the new bfps


----------



## Patientlywait

jenny was wrong for me af got me on 6/16


----------



## jam-on-toast

Patientlywait said:


> jenny was wrong for me af got me on 6/16

:hugs: Sorry x x x


----------



## sleepen

okay so jenny was right i got my bfp this morning. going to make a doc app as soon as possible to make sure all is ok after my fall


----------



## Charlotteee

:happydance: Congrats hun. Im hoping to get mine tomorrow :) x


----------



## jam-on-toast

sleepen said:


> okay so jenny was right i got my bfp this morning. going to make a doc app as soon as possible to make sure all is ok after my fall

Congrats and good luck xx:flower:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

sleepen said:


> okay so jenny was right i got my bfp this morning. going to make a doc app as soon as possible to make sure all is ok after my fall

HEY HON CONGRATS :bfp::yipee::yipee:!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Charlotteee said:


> :happydance: Congrats hun. Im hoping to get mine tomorrow :) x


PMA FOR YOU HON! :thumbup:


----------



## sleepen

thanks everyonne, hoping everyone wil be joining me soon in announcing there bfps

good luck everyonne


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

sleepen said:


> thanks everyonne, hoping everyone wil be joining me soon in announcing there bfps
> 
> good luck everyonne

OOOOOOOOOOOOH ME ME ME I WILL BE JOINING YOU REALLY SOON :thumbup:


----------



## Charlotteee

I hope i will. But i think i'll be losing my other half if i do.

Tomorrow morning needs to hurry :dohh:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

charl if we both get our bfp's tomorrow will that mean theres more preggers than not preggers going to blackpool :rofl:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Charlotteee said:


> I hope i will. But i think i'll be losing my other half if i do.
> 
> Tomorrow morning needs to hurry :dohh:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Ugg Oh the wait... I hope to hear some really good news tomorrow ladies... I won't be joining you anytime soon, but its gonna happen... I'm thinking mid July conception and a August :bfp: woohoooo

Post up your results ;)


----------



## Charlotteee

I *think* i got my bfp last night. Tested negative this morning though so just gotta wait it out x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i got my :bfp: this morning !

wonder if they will be right about the gender too ?


----------



## jam-on-toast

Pinksnowball said:


> i got my :bfp: this morning !
> 
> wonder if they will be right about the gender too ?

Congratulations! x

Only time will tell about the gender!!! :flower:


----------



## faerieprozac

I'm not feeling positive about Jenny being right for me... Af due in 2/4 days, had cramps and backache this morning. :( 

Congrats on the BFPS girlies.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Pinksnowball said:


> i got my :bfp: this morning !
> 
> wonder if they will be right about the gender too ?

:happydance: :happydance: Congratulations... It will be 20 weeks before you can find out the babys gender... :) Heres to a happy and healthy 9 months sweetie... :hugs:

Farieprozac your not out the the :witch: shows... :hugs: I hope you get feeling better babes... :hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations on the :bfp:'s!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:yipee: :bfp:`s :headspin:

Congrats Ladies H&H 9months!:hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

Use a superdrug test today, BFN, I really don't think Jenny is gonna be right for me. :(


----------



## Charlotteee

I got another BFN this morning. Dont think Jenny was right for me either. Just gotta wait to see if AF shows up :(


----------



## jam-on-toast

faerieprozac said:


> Use a superdrug test today, BFN, I really don't think Jenny is gonna be right for me. :(

:hugs:


----------



## jam-on-toast

Charlotteee said:


> I got another BFN this morning. Dont think Jenny was right for me either. Just gotta wait to see if AF shows up :(

:hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

Charlotteee said:


> I got another BFN this morning. Dont think Jenny was right for me either. Just gotta wait to see if AF shows up :(


what dpo are you?


----------



## Charlotteee

Erm around about 13DPO give or take a few days either way x


----------



## faerieprozac

Same for me :( Gah!! Stupid reading getting my hopes up


----------



## Charlotteee

I know. I think its all a con to be honest. The amount of girls that haven't got there prediciton come true. Waste of money! x


----------



## Megg33k

This thread had definitely convinced me to skip getting a reading! :( Big :hugs: to all of you who had incorrect predictions!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I've heard many have gotten there predictions right... Remember it is just for fun and entertainment only, I'm on standby... It gives Women some sort of hope if anything... I love getting readings... but unfortunately I'm at my limit... :haha: But to each is own :)


----------



## gkluvslpm

Heres mine:
Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of January from a cycle you are currently on that began in December. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of October 2010 - specific reference to the 5th and 12th.

Jennifer

Did not happen :(


----------



## jam-on-toast

Hopin&Prayin said:


> I've heard many have gotten there predictions right... Remember it is just for fun and entertainment only, I'm on standby... It gives Women some sort of hope if anything... I love getting readings... but unfortunately I'm at my limit... :haha: But to each is own :)

I agree. 

Although, I am taking it with a pinch of salt and some fun, although I guess there will be a little disappointment if I don't get my BFP, but that is down to me and DH not the reading. We have a 'Catch the Plan' at the moment and all the effort we are putting in to get there with timing, charting, supplements etc, may feel like we are not doing enough.

I completely feel for all the ladies who have got BFN, it's tough when we don't get the Positive result that our Symptom spotting leads us to believe we will. :flower::flower::flower: :hugs: Good Luck to us all.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Yep, your definately right...

I look at it as it gives me something to look forward to... they say be positive and think good things and visualize the pregnancy. and Yes it does take 2 to tango... :haha:
I'm just glad they did'nt come back and tell me nahh your dried up or no children in your future... haha... I'm thinking August for sure ;)


----------



## Starmoon

Hi Missy and All

I got my BFP yesterday. Jenny predicted May so a month out but I thought I would let you know my good news. Not sure of my dates yet, cos I was trying the relaxed approach and didn't pay much attention but I reckon EDD will be March/beginning April.

Baby dust to all :kiss:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Starmoon said:


> Hi Missy and All
> 
> I got my BFP yesterday. Jenny predicted May so a month out but I thought I would let you know my good news. Not sure of my dates yet, cos I was trying the relaxed approach and didn't pay much attention but I reckon EDD will be March/beginning April.
> 
> Baby dust to all :kiss:

Congrats hon h&h 9months!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Congrats Starmoon...

I got a reading from some psychic mary and she told me I would have a girl born next year... :haha: I know thats wrong... also said I had a tilted womb?? never heard of that before... I just laughed and deleted the email...

Lets just try to focus on being positive and wish for the moon :)

Hope everyone is having a good day :hugs:


----------



## jam-on-toast

Starmoon said:


> Hi Missy and All
> 
> I got my BFP yesterday. Jenny predicted May so a month out but I thought I would let you know my good news. Not sure of my dates yet, cos I was trying the relaxed approach and didn't pay much attention but I reckon EDD will be March/beginning April.
> 
> Baby dust to all :kiss:


CONGRATS!!! xxxxxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Congrats Starmoon...
> 
> I got a reading from some psychic mary and she told me I would have a girl born next year... :haha: I know thats wrong... also said I had a tilted womb?? never heard of that before... I just laughed and deleted the email...
> 
> Lets just try to focus on being positive and wish for the moon :)
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day :hugs:

Funny hon I got my reading from psychic mary and didnt like it either.....she predicts dec which I know is totally wrong and says I will persue fertility treatment but I had already told her we had done this when ttc ds and she put `funny I am seeing the same thing again` I absolutely refuse to believe this all my other readings have said no issues and most of all my psychic lady diane tells me no issues and told me if she did see she would tell me as she would want me to get help and not leave a prob undetected.....i might delete my reading too, just saved it for reference really!


----------



## 4magpies

I have a tilted womb... it just can make ultrasounds harder to do. It usually corrects itself during pregnancy.

xxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I emailed her back and told her she must have the wrong person because I've never went to the hospital or had any medical problems... You think after all of my gyno checks yearly one of them would of said something... :haha: Anyways I'm taking it with a grain of salt. I believe it will happen soon.... "crossing fingers"

I've had quite a sad day... I miss John so much.. :cry: I just texted him and told him I MISS YOU SO MUCH!! He probably won't text me back.... Who knows if I'll ever get pregnant GRRRR Not looking good for me considering :(

I'd stick to the predictions you have... I deleted it as soon as I read it... I can't see myself having a child at 45... pfft... nope.. Hang in there hun... It will happen :)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

4magpies said:


> I have a tilted womb... it just can make ultrasounds harder to do. It usually corrects itself during pregnancy.
> 
> xxx

Thanks for the input... I had a intravaginal scan done and she had no problem so I know this psychic mary is wrong... :haha:


----------



## 4magpies

Hopin&Prayin said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> I have a tilted womb... it just can make ultrasounds harder to do. It usually corrects itself during pregnancy.
> 
> xxx
> 
> Thanks for the input... I had a intravaginal scan done and she had no problem so I know this psychic mary is wrong... :haha:Click to expand...

No they usually do intravaginal for people with tilted wombs cause they cant see proper with a normal one. I have had both types with no problem. The gynae mentioned it during one of my exams.. only in passing... its just a natural trait... like some people if have a big nose... if you get where I am coming from??

xxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:haha: I just talked to my Mom and she said she had a tilted womb... lol They did a intravaginal because I my bladder was'nt full enough for a regular ultrasound and it was considered a emergency :) They are so uncomfortable GRRR, unfortunately the only thing they found was a good sized cyst on my right ovary :(


----------



## 4magpies

Hopin&Prayin said:


> :haha: I just talked to my Mom and she said she had a tilted womb... lol They did a intravaginal because I my bladder was'nt full enough for a regular ultrasound and it was considered a emergency :) They are so uncomfortable GRRR, unfortunately the only thing they found was a good sized cyst on my right ovary :(

Yeah my mum has one too! Haha. How funny.

I had a cyst on my left in December but I had a lap last month and it has gone! I am just unfortunatly riddled with scar tissue on my left side which has blocked my tube and enlarged my ovary.

Woo.

xxx


----------



## Catwoman83

Hi Ladies

How do I join I would like to add my reading as well. I have a maybe " dumb" question ...in my reading she states on a Cycle that starts in JUNE....Does that mean after AF has left for the month which I am expecting anyday now? I have already tested its a BFN! And I started Maca root and it seems to be bringing it on....I am clueless at this point...
Because if I dont come on in June which is roughly 6 days remaining there is no way I can get pregnant from a cycle that starts in June....But stranger things have happened!
I wish that everyone is blessed with their healthy babies! its such a joy!



Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the 28th of March and the 6th of April 2011.


----------



## Megg33k

I would say that she's assuming you'll be on CD1 within the next 6 days.


----------



## Catwoman83

Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## jam-on-toast

Hopin&Prayin said:


> I emailed her back and told her she must have the wrong person because I've never went to the hospital or had any medical problems... You think after all of my gyno checks yearly one of them would of said something... :haha: Anyways I'm taking it with a grain of salt. I believe it will happen soon.... "crossing fingers"
> 
> I've had quite a sad day... I miss John so much.. :cry: I just texted him and told him I MISS YOU SO MUCH!! He probably won't text me back.... Who knows if I'll ever get pregnant GRRRR Not looking good for me considering :(
> 
> I'd stick to the predictions you have... I deleted it as soon as I read it... I can't see myself having a child at 45... pfft... nope.. Hang in there hun... It will happen :)

:hugs: You will be a Mama one day, I know it and I'm not a Psychic :flower:


----------



## jam-on-toast

Catwoman83 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> How do I join I would like to add my reading as well. I have a maybe " dumb" question ...in my reading she states on a Cycle that starts in JUNE....Does that mean after AF has left for the month which I am expecting anyday now? I have already tested its a BFN! And I started Maca root and it seems to be bringing it on....I am clueless at this point...
> Because if I dont come on in June which is roughly 6 days remaining there is no way I can get pregnant from a cycle that starts in June....But stranger things have happened!
> I wish that everyone is blessed with their healthy babies! its such a joy!
> 
> 
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the 28th of March and the 6th of April 2011.

:flower:

Hoping you get your BFP along with the rest of us this month.

I also was predicted a March 2010 baby, so let's see what it brings.x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

March baby for me too...............seems like theres a few of us eeeeeeeeeeeeek BABY BOOM ON BNB LOL!


----------



## mamadonna

supposed to be a march baby for me 2!:baby:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mamadonna said:


> supposed to be a march baby for me 2!:baby:

ooooooooooooooooh def a BABYBOOM then :happydance:


----------



## jam-on-toast

MADLYTTC said:


> March baby for me too...............seems like theres a few of us eeeeeeeeeeeeek BABY BOOM ON BNB LOL!


BRING ON THE BOOMERS! :thumbup:


----------



## Charlotteee

Witch got me today. Jenny was wrong x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:hugs: So sorry hun... I had every sign under the moon and yep she got me too, I was devasted/confused and angry as all get out... Heres to next month... :)


----------



## jam-on-toast

So sorry Charlotte.

:hugs:


----------



## Catwoman83

I have never been a quitter, but I am having doubts now because now that I look at it, Could my Jenny Renny reading still be accurate:shrug:.....

In less I get preggo soon I doubt it....It feels like:witch: is coming.

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the 28th of March and the 6th of April 2011.


----------



## Megg33k

If you start on June 30, then EDD based LMP would be April 6th. Anytime prior to June 30 still puts you within that March 28-June 6 time span. Even slightly later could technically produce a birth on June 6 though. They have been known to come a bit early sometimes. So, if you start your new cycle soon and conceive this cycle... Then she would be right. If you don't conceive on the cycle you're about to start, then she's gotten it wrong! I do hope she's right! :hugs;


----------



## Catwoman83

Megg33k said:


> If you start on June 30, then EDD based LMP would be April 6th. Anytime prior to June 30 still puts you within that March 28-June 6 time span. Even slightly later could technically produce a birth on June 6 though. They have been known to come a bit early sometimes. So, if you start your new cycle soon and conceive this cycle... Then she would be right. If you don't conceive on the cycle you're about to start, then she's gotten it wrong! I do hope she's right! :hugs;


Megg You just put a big smile on my face.. I sure hope so..In any event I will be posting up a storm letting you all know...Thanks for the wishes right back at you:hugs::hugs2:


----------



## Megg33k

Catwoman83 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> If you start on June 30, then EDD based LMP would be April 6th. Anytime prior to June 30 still puts you within that March 28-June 6 time span. Even slightly later could technically produce a birth on June 6 though. They have been known to come a bit early sometimes. So, if you start your new cycle soon and conceive this cycle... Then she would be right. If you don't conceive on the cycle you're about to start, then she's gotten it wrong! I do hope she's right! :hugs;
> 
> 
> Megg You just put a big smile on my face.. I sure hope so..In any event I will be posting up a storm letting you all know...Thanks for the wishes right back at you:hugs::hugs2:Click to expand...

Oh good! :D I can't wait to see how it works out for you! If you get to CD1 today, we'll be cycle buddies... and hopefully bump buddies! :winkwink:


----------



## Catwoman83

Megg33k said:


> Catwoman83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> If you start on June 30, then EDD based LMP would be April 6th. Anytime prior to June 30 still puts you within that March 28-June 6 time span. Even slightly later could technically produce a birth on June 6 though. They have been known to come a bit early sometimes. So, if you start your new cycle soon and conceive this cycle... Then she would be right. If you don't conceive on the cycle you're about to start, then she's gotten it wrong! I do hope she's right! :hugs;
> 
> 
> Megg You just put a big smile on my face.. I sure hope so..In any event I will be posting up a storm letting you all know...Thanks for the wishes right back at you:hugs::hugs2:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh good! :D I can't wait to see how it works out for you! If you get to CD1 today, we'll be cycle buddies... and hopefully bump buddies! :winkwink:Click to expand...



:happydance::hugs: YAYYYYY! Lets wish for the best! Or should I say have faith!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Catwoman83 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catwoman83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> If you start on June 30, then EDD based LMP would be April 6th. Anytime prior to June 30 still puts you within that March 28-June 6 time span. Even slightly later could technically produce a birth on June 6 though. They have been known to come a bit early sometimes. So, if you start your new cycle soon and conceive this cycle... Then she would be right. If you don't conceive on the cycle you're about to start, then she's gotten it wrong! I do hope she's right! :hugs;
> 
> 
> Megg You just put a big smile on my face.. I sure hope so..In any event I will be posting up a storm letting you all know...Thanks for the wishes right back at you:hugs::hugs2:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh good! :D I can't wait to see how it works out for you! If you get to CD1 today, we'll be cycle buddies... and hopefully bump buddies! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> :happydance::hugs: YAYYYYY! Lets wish for the best! Or should I say have faith!!!!Click to expand...

I'm pretty bad at faith! I'll stick with wishing! LOL :hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Catwoman it always feels like AF, early pregnancy mocks AF as I was told... It was one of those been there before deals... lol Good Luck hun... Hope to hear fabulous news soon ;)


----------



## Catwoman83

Megg33k said:


> Catwoman83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catwoman83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> If you start on June 30, then EDD based LMP would be April 6th. Anytime prior to June 30 still puts you within that March 28-June 6 time span. Even slightly later could technically produce a birth on June 6 though. They have been known to come a bit early sometimes. So, if you start your new cycle soon and conceive this cycle... Then she would be right. If you don't conceive on the cycle you're about to start, then she's gotten it wrong! I do hope she's right! :hugs;
> 
> 
> Megg You just put a big smile on my face.. I sure hope so..In any event I will be posting up a storm letting you all know...Thanks for the wishes right back at you:hugs::hugs2:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh good! :D I can't wait to see how it works out for you! If you get to CD1 today, we'll be cycle buddies... and hopefully bump buddies! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> :happydance::hugs: YAYYYYY! Lets wish for the best! Or should I say have faith!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty bad at faith! I'll stick with wishing! LOL :hugs:Click to expand...

I hear ya...So true though....Everytime I had faith for the:bfp:it was a :bfn:
But when I wished for some extra mula...wula!!!!!lol:hugs:


----------



## Catwoman83

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Catwoman it always feels like AF, early pregnancy mocks AF as I was told... It was one of those been there before deals... lol Good Luck hun... Hope to hear fabulous news soon ;)

You are right! But I doubt I am getting one this month...Hopefully Jenny is right about July:thumbup: Thank you and I am hoping good news for you as well!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Charlotteee said:


> Witch got me today. Jenny was wrong x

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

JULY is going to be the most baby making month there is... ALOT of Women have been predicted with :bfp: I'll wait my turn... It will happen some day ;)


----------



## Catwoman83

Hopin&Prayin said:


> JULY is going to be the most baby making month there is... ALOT of Women have been predicted with :bfp: I'll wait my turn... It will happen some day ;)

You are right because I was told JULY:bfp:..... We shall see, I would be happy just to see you all get it even if I am not included in the bunch:cry::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Catwoman83 said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> JULY is going to be the most baby making month there is... ALOT of Women have been predicted with :bfp: I'll wait my turn... It will happen some day ;)
> 
> You are right because I was told JULY:bfp:..... We shall see, I would be happy just to see you all get it even if I am not included in the bunch:cry::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

PMA hon, you will be right there with all of us! :thumbup:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

OHHHHHHHHH I HOPE SO.... I may be a month later though... lol We'll still be bump buddies girlie :hugs:


----------



## Psychicsandra

Hey all sandra here x
Hope you are all well xxx
Well i have just ordered a reading from cheri , all readers have been wrong for me so far, last year jenny renny predictied june/july so im wondering if she made a mistake and its this one lol x


----------



## MsHeather

She told me Ill get my BFP in Oct . 
Sorry i deleted the rest . lol 


currently 9dpo and waiting <3 :thumbup:


----------



## faerieprozac

Psychicsandra said:


> Hey all sandra here x
> Hope you are all well xxx
> Well i have just ordered a reading from cheri , all readers have been wrong for me so far, last year jenny renny predictied june/july so im wondering if she made a mistake and its this one lol x

Hope you get a bfp soon :D


----------



## Nvr2Late

Psychicsandra said:


> Hey all sandra here x
> Hope you are all well xxx
> Well i have just ordered a reading from cheri , all readers have been wrong for me so far, last year jenny renny predictied june/july so im wondering if she made a mistake and its this one lol x

Hey Sandra!

Just a dumb question, I know, but as a psychic, is it really hard to do a reading for yourself??? Do the spirits block information on your own future??


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Nvr2Late said:


> Psychicsandra said:
> 
> 
> Hey all sandra here x
> Hope you are all well xxx
> Well i have just ordered a reading from cheri , all readers have been wrong for me so far, last year jenny renny predictied june/july so im wondering if she made a mistake and its this one lol x
> 
> Hey Sandra!
> 
> Just a dumb question, I know, but as a psychic, is it really hard to do a reading for yourself??? Do the spirits block information on your own future??Click to expand...

oooooooooooooooooh would be interested to know this one too sandra?!?!

ps am holding lots of faith in my reading from you for this cycle!


----------



## Catwoman83

Psychicsandra said:


> Hey all sandra here x
> Hope you are all well xxx
> Well i have just ordered a reading from cheri , all readers have been wrong for me so far, last year jenny renny predictied june/july so im wondering if she made a mistake and its this one lol x

Hey PsychicSandra

She has been wrong for me 3 or 4 times she predicts July for me also
this year so I am going to give this last one a shot before I give up on her.
I wish you the best though!:hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

In terms of psychics being able to see their own future, I don't think it comes the same way. I've read three books by Mia Dolan (they really got me into this) and in it she does explain how she couldn't see things happening (such as getting pregnant and her son dying years later) but her spirit guide would be there for her and comfort her and give her small hints. 

:D Awesome books, really really made me think about things. 

Ohhh I'm sad that Jenny was wrong for me, but life must go on


----------



## Catwoman83

faerieprozac said:


> In terms of psychics being able to see their own future, I don't think it comes the same way. I've read three books by Mia Dolan (they really got me into this) and in it she does explain how she couldn't see things happening (such as getting pregnant and her son dying years later) but her spirit guide would be there for her and comfort her and give her small hints.
> 
> :D Awesome books, really really made me think about things.
> 
> Ohhh I'm sad that Jenny was wrong for me, but life must go on

Hi Farieprozac
Just curious what did she predict for you ( Jenny)
Thanks:hugs:


----------



## Psychicsandra

Hey all well my take on it is that if i did try a reading for myself i may tell myself what i want to here , where as if i get it from someone else i expect the truth in a sense, i do get info on certain aspects of my life , but at times i prefer not to know lol, i do for a fact know that im having twins lol.


----------



## frogger3240

Psychicsandra said:


> Hey all well my take on it is that if i did try a reading for myself i may tell myself what i want to here , where as if i get it from someone else i expect the truth in a sense, i do get info on certain aspects of my life , but at times i prefer not to know lol, i do for a fact know that im having twins lol.

sandra thats awesome hun that your having twins I have been perdicted twins well you said twins for me also and others have to so I'm hoping that it does come true....:thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## faerieprozac

Catwoman83 said:


> faerieprozac said:
> 
> 
> In terms of psychics being able to see their own future, I don't think it comes the same way. I've read three books by Mia Dolan (they really got me into this) and in it she does explain how she couldn't see things happening (such as getting pregnant and her son dying years later) but her spirit guide would be there for her and comfort her and give her small hints.
> 
> :D Awesome books, really really made me think about things.
> 
> Ohhh I'm sad that Jenny was wrong for me, but life must go on
> 
> Hi Farieprozac
> Just curious what did she predict for you ( Jenny)
> Thanks:hugs:Click to expand...

She predicted a June BFP from a cycle that started in May. I got a BFP at the end of May but it was a chemical, so was hoping I'd get my BFP in June, but it didn't happen. I'm rooting for Sandra and Gail being right now, because they've said the same thing pretty much. And my cycle fits with what they have said.


----------



## Psychicsandra

well i havent concieved the twins yet lol but im 100 percent sure i will lol x


----------



## frogger3240

Psychicsandra said:


> well i havent concieved the twins yet lol but im 100 percent sure i will lol x

thats awesome sandra....I can't wait to see if your perdiction comes true for me you said a girl but you also seen a boy really close and it could possibly be twins sooooo heres hoping....glad that you have joined us here and also you can join us on the other thread also hun its called **Baby Perdictions by Gail * Sandra * Cheri and others if you would like....:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

faerieprozac said:


> Catwoman83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faerieprozac said:
> 
> 
> In terms of psychics being able to see their own future, I don't think it comes the same way. I've read three books by Mia Dolan (they really got me into this) and in it she does explain how she couldn't see things happening (such as getting pregnant and her son dying years later) but her spirit guide would be there for her and comfort her and give her small hints.
> 
> :D Awesome books, really really made me think about things.
> 
> Ohhh I'm sad that Jenny was wrong for me, but life must go on
> 
> Hi Farieprozac
> Just curious what did she predict for you ( Jenny)
> Thanks:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> She predicted a June BFP from a cycle that started in May. I got a BFP at the end of May but it was a chemical, so was hoping I'd get my BFP in June, but it didn't happen. I'm rooting for Sandra and Gail being right now, because they've said the same thing pretty much. And my cycle fits with what they have said.Click to expand...

me too hon am rooting for Sandra and Gail :thumbup:


----------



## jam-on-toast

me too hon am rooting for Sandra and Gail :thumbup:[/QUOTE]

Where do I get a Sandra & Gail reading from, please???

I'm sooo addicted to this stuff at the mo'! :thumbup:


----------



## Catwoman83

jam-on-toast said:


> me too hon am rooting for Sandra and Gail :thumbup:

Where do I get a Sandra & Gail reading from, please???

I'm sooo addicted to this stuff at the mo'! :thumbup:[/QUOTE]

Hi guys well I received my Gail reading she says Nov conception for me and Boy..very positive reading....So lets see if she is right! Jenny says July I am already doubting that as possible so we shall see. Either way lets see if I am big and preggo before the year is out! either way its a blessings because according to my astrology chart children dont fit:cry:


:hugs:


----------



## jam-on-toast

Arghhh, I think my chart is messed up. No chance for my prediction coming true..

Onward and upward with the CYCLE 3 planning.


----------



## Catwoman83

jam-on-toast said:


> Arghhh, I think my chart is messed up. No chance for my prediction coming true..
> 
> Onward and upward with the CYCLE 3 planning.

Jam on Toast Heyyyy girlllll

Me and you have the same prediction and I am in the same boat, my cycle is screwed as well so I cannot see the prediction happening. Stranger things have happened though:hugs: 

:dust:


----------



## Psychicsandra

hey all , has any one had a cheri reading yet
how long did you wait as i have bought one and she has said the 19th of july


----------



## frogger3240

Psychicsandra said:


> hey all , has any one had a cheri reading yet
> how long did you wait as i have bought one and she has said the 19th of july

I have and it takes awhile hun...heres hoping that you get it sooner...:hugs:


----------



## Shell'sAngels

can u update mine as INCORRECT as i got my bfp this morning!


----------



## mamadonna

Shell'sAngels said:


> can u update mine as INCORRECT as i got my bfp this morning!

congrats!!:happydance:


----------



## Catwoman83

Shell'sAngels said:


> can u update mine as INCORRECT as i got my bfp this morning!

:happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Shell'sAngels said:


> can u update mine as INCORRECT as i got my bfp this morning!

congrats hon! :happydance: h&h 9months!


----------



## honeysuede

Hi :flower:
Not sure if you are still adding, but I got my Jenny reading yesterday predicting that I will get my BFP late June 2011 / early July from this current cycle. I am 12DPO at the moment, af due saturday so should know if it is accurate any day now!
xx


----------



## jappygirl76

Well Jenny was incorrect for me as well. She said that I would get my BFP in June from a cycle that started in June, but I am 14 DPO and I am cramping and spotting. So I guess that I am probably out.


----------



## Megg33k

jappygirl76 said:


> Well Jenny was incorrect for me as well. She said that I would get my BFP in June from a cycle that started in June, but I am 14 DPO and I am cramping and spotting. So I guess that I am probably out.

Your temp is still way up and it doesn't look like your other charts... I wouldn't be so sure! :winkwink:


----------



## jam-on-toast

Catwoman83 said:


> jam-on-toast said:
> 
> 
> Arghhh, I think my chart is messed up. No chance for my prediction coming true..
> 
> Onward and upward with the CYCLE 3 planning.
> 
> Jam on Toast Heyyyy girlllll
> 
> Me and you have the same prediction and I am in the same boat, my cycle is screwed as well so I cannot see the prediction happening. Stranger things have happened though:hugs:
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Hey, gorgeous...Me and OH just didn't :sex: at the right time this cycle, i know it! awh well!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

jam-on-toast said:


> Catwoman83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jam-on-toast said:
> 
> 
> Arghhh, I think my chart is messed up. No chance for my prediction coming true..
> 
> Onward and upward with the CYCLE 3 planning.
> 
> Jam on Toast Heyyyy girlllll
> 
> Me and you have the same prediction and I am in the same boat, my cycle is screwed as well so I cannot see the prediction happening. Stranger things have happened though:hugs:
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, gorgeous...Me and OH just didn't :sex: at the right time this cycle, i know it! awh well!Click to expand...

it only takes one magical :spermy: waiting for the right time hon!


----------



## Catwoman83

jam-on-toast said:


> Catwoman83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jam-on-toast said:
> 
> 
> Arghhh, I think my chart is messed up. No chance for my prediction coming true..
> 
> Onward and upward with the CYCLE 3 planning.
> 
> Jam on Toast Heyyyy girlllll
> 
> Me and you have the same prediction and I am in the same boat, my cycle is screwed as well so I cannot see the prediction happening. Stranger things have happened though:hugs:
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, gorgeous...Me and OH just didn't :sex: at the right time this cycle, i know it! awh well!Click to expand...

Its coming Jam I know it, cannot wait til you announce it when it does!!!!:happydance:


:hugs:


----------



## Nvr2Late

Jenny got mine wrong. She said July BFP from a cycle that starts in June, and AF just arrived today. Now, I will have another test opportunity at end July, so I could still get a BFP this month. My cycle started today, July 2, so Jenny would be a few days off if I do get my BFP this month. Let's hope so!


----------



## jappygirl76

Megg33k said:


> jappygirl76 said:
> 
> 
> Well Jenny was incorrect for me as well. She said that I would get my BFP in June from a cycle that started in June, but I am 14 DPO and I am cramping and spotting. So I guess that I am probably out.
> 
> Your temp is still way up and it doesn't look like your other charts... I wouldn't be so sure! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Well another day and the spotting started to turn Red last night, but then back to brown this morning and my temp is still up. I am cramping a little bit, and i have lots of gas. What the heck is going on? I am 15 dpo. I am not sure if i should test again or just wait and see if a full blown AF shows up in a few days. Any suggestions??


----------



## Megg33k

jappygirl76 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jappygirl76 said:
> 
> 
> Well Jenny was incorrect for me as well. She said that I would get my BFP in June from a cycle that started in June, but I am 14 DPO and I am cramping and spotting. So I guess that I am probably out.
> 
> Your temp is still way up and it doesn't look like your other charts... I wouldn't be so sure! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Well another day and the spotting started to turn Red last night, but then back to brown this morning and my temp is still up. I am cramping a little bit, and i have lots of gas. What the heck is going on? I am 15 dpo. I am not sure if i should test again or just wait and see if a full blown AF shows up in a few days. Any suggestions??Click to expand...

I always suggest that you :test:... but I'm crazy! :blush: It really DOES sound super promising! I would test again!


----------



## Catwoman83

jappygirl76 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jappygirl76 said:
> 
> 
> Well Jenny was incorrect for me as well. She said that I would get my BFP in June from a cycle that started in June, but I am 14 DPO and I am cramping and spotting. So I guess that I am probably out.
> 
> Your temp is still way up and it doesn't look like your other charts... I wouldn't be so sure! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Well another day and the spotting started to turn Red last night, but then back to brown this morning and my temp is still up. I am cramping a little bit, and i have lots of gas. What the heck is going on? I am 15 dpo. I am not sure if i should test again or just wait and see if a full blown AF shows up in a few days. Any suggestions??Click to expand...

Any good new jappy:flower: :hugs:

I think I am out for July BFP from Jenny to although AF hasnt shown no way it can happen:cry:


----------



## snl41296

i got a reading from jenny as well and said :bfp: july/early august :winkwink:


----------



## mamadonna

i think jenny's wrong for me got a :bfn: this morning got a feeling :witch: is on her way!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mamadonna said:


> i think jenny's wrong for me got a :bfn: this morning got a feeling :witch: is on her way!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

praying its just too early for you hon!


----------



## mamadonna

thank you madly but i think she'll be here soon just wish she would hurry up if she so i can start a new month


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mamadonna said:


> thank you madly but i think she'll be here soon just wish she would hurry up if she so i can start a new month

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Psychicsandra

Hey all , well waiting for a reading from cheri , says it will be with me on the 16th july, hopefully i wont need it lol ,
Im on cd 16 now so thats the two week wait, cycle is almost always 28 although an odd time it can be really short, people say im lucky with my normal 28 day cycle lol ,
any one at around the same stage as me atall?
i always wonder if its too early for symptoms or if i imagine it at times lol but i have been getting headaches over the past few days, tenderness around the breast area towards nipple, thats all really at the moment x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:bfp:


Psychicsandra said:


> Hey all , well waiting for a reading from cheri , says it will be with me on the 16th july, hopefully i wont need it lol ,
> Im on cd 16 now so thats the two week wait, cycle is almost always 28 although an odd time it can be really short, people say im lucky with my normal 28 day cycle lol ,
> any one at around the same stage as me atall?
> i always wonder if its too early for symptoms or if i imagine it at times lol but i have been getting headaches over the past few days, tenderness around the breast area towards nipple, thats all really at the moment x

Hi Sandra,

I`m currently 6dpo cd27 of 32days and almost always feel pregnant in the 2ww :haha: seriously I think my mind knows I want #2 soooooo much it makes my body mimick pregnancy :dohh:! So far the only thing different for me is my lack of ewcm....I normally have oodles at this time of my cycle :blush: unusual I know as some ladies dont but I have an abundance from just before ov til af hits.....all dry at the moment and since 3/4dpo am hoping this is whats different for me this cycle and as you predict for me this cycle I get my much wanted :bfp:


----------



## .AngelShocker

how long did it take for you to get the readings back?


----------



## onewish

just thort id add mine if thats ok

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of October from a cycle that begins in September. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of June 2011 - specific reference to the 28th and July 6 2011.

just wish it wasnt so far away if its true iv been ttc this for 27 months now and by then it will be 30 months i dont think i can handle it not being this month


----------



## snl41296

mamadonna said:


> thank you madly but i think she'll be here soon just wish she would hurry up if she so i can start a new month

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

jenny got my prediction wrong the :witch: got me


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mamadonna said:


> jenny got my prediction wrong the :witch: got me

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsHowley81

Jenny got mine wrong too


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

MrsHowley81 said:


> Jenny got mine wrong too

so sorry hon :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

MrsHowley81 said:


> Jenny got mine wrong too

I'm sorry:hugs:


----------



## DaretoDream

Got mine from Jenny:

BFP in August, it's a boy- April 2011 either the 16th or the 25th :)


----------



## jam-on-toast

MrsHowley81 said:


> Jenny got mine wrong too


:hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Jenny Got Mine Wrong:cry:
x


----------



## SmileyShazza

Just wanted to let you all know that Jenny got my prediction right. She said I would get pregnant in July from a cycle starting in June with birth in March 2011.

I have just got :bfp: yesterday so her prediction was right.

Am just hoping it sticks now *prays*


----------



## jam-on-toast

Congrats Smileyshazza


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

honeysuede said:


> Jenny Got Mine Wrong:cry:
> x

:hugs::hugs: so sorry hon


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

SmileyShazza said:


> Just wanted to let you all know that Jenny got my prediction right. She said I would get pregnant in July from a cycle starting in June with birth in March 2011.
> 
> I have just got :bfp: yesterday so her prediction was right.
> 
> Am just hoping it sticks now *prays*


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance

:bfp: :bfp: :bfp: 

congrats hon!


----------



## honeysuede

MADLYTTC said:


> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> Jenny Got Mine Wrong:cry:
> x
> 
> :hugs::hugs: so sorry honClick to expand...

Thanks hun, I feel silly for actually thinking it was true- I guess I just wanted it to be true. xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

honeysuede said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> Jenny Got Mine Wrong:cry:
> x
> 
> :hugs::hugs: so sorry honClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun, I feel silly for actually thinking it was true- I guess I just wanted it to be true. xxClick to expand...


:hugs::kiss::hugs:

I will feel the same too hon if gail/sandra turn out to be wrong for me ! Will know after the weekend is over!


----------



## Nataliexx

Hello Ladies
I got my reading last night

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the end of July/beginning of August from a cycle you are currently on. The pregnancy shows with a baby boy - possibly twin boys as they are referenced twice - if this pregnancy is indeed twins they would be fraternal. His/their EDD is referenced the 9th of April 2011 and the 18th of March 2011.

I hope she is wrong... I would love a girl as i already have 3 boys


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

It seems Jenny may have been wrong for me too!

I think the :witch: has landed :cry: right on time too :cry: I am 12dpo today!
I had some more of the light brown cm before bed last night but when I peed at 4.45am nothing just got up and more dark brown cm streaks with dark brownish blood on the tissue, I normally get more reddish spotting than this but I feel certain shes landed :sad2: after all the symptons and everything I reckon I am def out!


----------



## MrsHowley81

MADLYTTC said:


> It seems Jenny may have been wrong for me too!
> 
> I think the :witch: has landed :cry: right on time too :cry: I am 12dpo today!
> I had some more of the light brown cm before bed last night but when I peed at 4.45am nothing just got up and more dark brown cm streaks with dark brownish blood on the tissue, I normally get more reddish spotting than this but I feel certain shes landed :sad2: after all the symptons and everything I reckon I am def out!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ladies,

I am guessing I had a chemical pregnancy :cry:......I had a faint :bfp: yesterday and a very dark opk then brown cm yesterday aft thru to last night....4.45am this morning nothing but then when I got up at 8.30am spotting which is now bright red although extremely light....I did another frer and opk half hour ago and both are completely :bfn: We are devastated and I was extremely happy that we were expecting (or so it seemed!) our 1st :wedding: Anniversary :baby: but we are trying to remain upbeat as possible, mainly cause DS came back from his day out and we dont want him to see Mummy & Daddy upset! 

I want to thank you all for your support Ladies :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## MrsHowley81

MADLYTTC said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I am guessing I had a chemical pregnancy :cry:......I had a faint :bfp: yesterday and a very dark opk then brown cm yesterday aft thru to last night....4.45am this morning nothing but then when I got up at 8.30am spotting which is now bright red although extremely light....I did another frer and opk half hour ago and both are completely :bfn: We are devastated and I was extremely happy that we were expecting (or so it seemed!) our 1st :wedding: Anniversary :baby: but we are trying to remain upbeat as possible, mainly cause DS came back from his day out and we dont want him to see Mummy & Daddy upset!
> 
> I want to thank you all for your support Ladies :hugs::kiss::hugs:

That is absolutely gutting for you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lilfrog01

just to update... jenny got mine wrong too.. just came off my june cycle with a visit from the ugly old hag today...:cry:. so no chance of a july bfp for me now.. on with cycle 10....


----------



## maddog37

Sorry to hear that MADLYTTC. :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lilfrog01 said:


> just to update... jenny got mine wrong too.. just came off my june cycle with a visit from the ugly old hag today...:cry:. so no chance of a july bfp for me now.. on with cycle 10....

So sorry lilgfrog :hugs:

Thank you ladies for your kind words and support :hugs:


----------



## jam-on-toast

MADLYTTC said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I am guessing I had a chemical pregnancy :cry:......I had a faint :bfp: yesterday and a very dark opk then brown cm yesterday aft thru to last night....4.45am this morning nothing but then when I got up at 8.30am spotting which is now bright red although extremely light....I did another frer and opk half hour ago and both are completely :bfn: We are devastated and I was extremely happy that we were expecting (or so it seemed!) our 1st :wedding: Anniversary :baby: but we are trying to remain upbeat as possible, mainly cause DS came back from his day out and we dont want him to see Mummy & Daddy upset!
> 
> I want to thank you all for your support Ladies :hugs::kiss::hugs:

:hugs:


----------



## lilfrog01

MADLYTTC said:


> lilfrog01 said:
> 
> 
> just to update... jenny got mine wrong too.. just came off my june cycle with a visit from the ugly old hag today...:cry:. so no chance of a july bfp for me now.. on with cycle 10....
> 
> So sorry lilgfrog :hugs:
> 
> Thank you ladies for your kind words and support :hugs:Click to expand...

thanks madly... i'm sooo sorry for your loss.. i hope you get a sticky bean really soon... you are a wonderful person and deserve it soo much!:hugs::hugs::sadangel:


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies :hi:

I just ordered my Jenny Renny reading! :happydance: I'll give an update as soon as I hear back!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies,

I went to see my Dr and she thinks I have had a early m/c or chemical pregnancy ....she was really nice and urges me to still go for the scan for a u/s and transvaginal I have booked for next week....she is a little puzzled re my lighter than normal af bleeding but has told me everybody is different and just to keep monitoring it and also told us to keep doing what we are doing as it seems we did something right....We are hurting right now but I do feel a little better today than yesterday and I am trying to remind myself that at the end of all this we did catch that eggy and we can do it again

Thank you for all your support Ladies XxX


----------



## DaretoDream

Madly, hope that it everything is ok. keep us posted.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

DaretoDream said:


> Madly, hope that it everything is ok. keep us posted.

:hugs: Thank you DaretoDream....a little fragile right now and hurting and have the feeling that I need to have answers :shrug: I think I need to realise that maybe there arnt any :shrug: I am trying to hold my head up and I have a dream that I want to become reality, this is enough to help me carry on :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Madly, I am so sorry hun. :hugs:


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Hi just to update you for the stats - Jenny was wrong. AF arrived Friday.


----------



## redhead31

Hello,

I've had a Jenny reading and thought I would send it to you so you could add it to your thread. I've not ovulated so far this month so I'm hoping that the reference to the 26th or 21st mean that is when I will ovulate??!?

Anyway here is the reading:

Looks like this is your cycle because July is shown for a BFP and given where you're cycle is at the moment (starting the mid of June) that would land you next cycle to start (averaging) mid July. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 26th and 21st.

I will let you know what happens when I know...


----------



## Chris77

This is my reading:

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle you are currently on. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birth date is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 30th and April 2nd 2011 for birth.


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! Hope its right, Chris! FX'd for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mozz

Hiya Girls....

Well I just caved in and did a Jenny conception reading.....well all I have done so far is pay for it....what happens next...surely she can't tell me anything just from receiving a payment via paypal....:blush:

I really shouldn't have done it OH would kill me if he found out....he doesn't believe in that sort of thing....but what he doesn't know and all that!!! :haha:

If someone could enlighten me as to what happens next please.

Mozz :flower:


----------



## Chris77

When you go to her website...there will be a section on top for conception reading...there's a form to fill out there.


----------



## 4magpies

I'm hoping mine is wrong cause I have a good feeling about this month!

xxx


----------



## Mozz

Chris77 said:


> When you go to her website...there will be a section on top for conception reading...there's a form to fill out there.

Thank you Chris...

All done now, I hope yours comes true and you get you BFP very soon.

Thank you again

Mozz


----------



## Chris77

You're welcome! Good Luck!


----------



## lilfrog01

Username: lilfrog01 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March - specific reference to the 17th and 12th.

BFP Date: To come!

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!


 JENNY GOT IT WRONG.. JUST WANTED TO LET YOU KNOW MISSY SO YOU CAN UPDATE THE FRONT PAGE.. AF ARRIVED 4 DAYS AGO..:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Jenny predicts this cycle for me ?lets see if she turns out to be right? We are right back ttc after our early mc/chemical and are hoping to catch that eggy and make it sticky!


----------



## DaretoDream

Thats alright i didn't even MAKE it to the front page list. :( And i posted mine a while ago.


----------



## Megg33k

There won't be anymore updates to the front page. The original poster posted at one point that she was done updating and taking a break. I'll try and find the post!

Edit: Found it!

Posted June 4, 2010



MissyMooMoo said:


> Ladies I'm gonna give this site a break and have a rest until I get my BFP. I am sorry I find the Jenny Renny chart frustrating and wish I had never started it. It all adds to the stress of TTC. I will be back when I get my :bfp: which according to most of my readings will be this or next cycle. So I want to offer you to chance to take over this Jenny Renny thread anyone whos interested can do so but actually there is the Other Frogger one that now has the whole bunch of readings from all the psychics. I want to wish everybody their BFPs because you all really really deserve them. I have to do this sorry, I need to clear my mind and my head and relax and something is telling me to do this. I want to wish you all the best possible 9 months. Wishing you all wealth, healthy, happiness and prosperity. I swear I will be back when I get my BFP and I could kiss you and hug you all. You are all lovely lovely ladies. Dear friends. When I am typing this I feel like my eyes are welling up with tears but I know I need to get away from the symptom spotting and the checking. Something inside me is telling me I need to do this. I've always followed my heart. I love you all. God bless and see you soon:cry::cry::flower::flower::hugs::hugs:


----------



## DaretoDream

Thanks for letting me know!!!


----------



## MinneGirl

Wow, I need to get a Jenny Renny reading :)


----------



## ttcstill

Username: ttcstill 

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle you are currently on ( April 2010). The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/Birthdate if referenced the month of Janurary 2011 - specific reference to the 13th and 14th.

BFP Date: AF ON 07.05.10 :JENNY DID NOT PREDICT ACCURATELY HERE

EDD: To come!

Gender: To come!



Just want to make a correction here and give you all a little more info!

I did get my BFP in may but not from the cycle predicted also I kinda got ahead of myself yesterday and bought an intelligender prediction test. It was confusing but it looks like a girl...... I am due on Feb 10th 2011!!! Good luck ladies!


----------



## xkissyx

jenny got mine wrong ... still not pregnant here xx


----------



## redhead31

redhead31 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've had a Jenny reading and thought I would send it to you so you could add it to your thread. I've not ovulated so far this month so I'm hoping that the reference to the 26th or 21st mean that is when I will ovulate??!?
> 
> Anyway here is the reading:
> 
> Looks like this is your cycle because July is shown for a BFP and given where you're cycle is at the moment (starting the mid of June) that would land you next cycle to start (averaging) mid July. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 26th and 21st.
> 
> I will let you know what happens when I know...


Hey girls, just to let you know I didn't even ovulate this month so no chance of a bfp!! I'm gonna wait another week or so because she has given reference to the 21st and 26th so there could still be a chance I guess...


----------



## DaretoDream

well if jenny is right i'll get my baby from this cycle. If gail- next cycle.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the end of July/beginning of August from a cycle that began in July. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birth date is referenced the month of April 2011 - specific reference to the 9th and 15th

FX shes RIGHT!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hello ladies... Congrats on the ladies with there BFP's. I've been out of the scene for a month sorry.. Lost my job and have no internet, I'm working now though, man its rough to make a buck these days... :haha:

My Cheri reading was wrong. Looks like Brookes is on its way to being wrong too. No BF so no bubs :(

Keep your chin up ladies it will happen when you least expect it :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies :hi:

My Jenny Renny reading was WRONG! She said I'd be pregnant from this cycle and it didn't happen.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Chris77 said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> My Jenny Renny reading was WRONG! She said I'd be pregnant from this cycle and it didn't happen.

:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

my second reading from gail was right again , just got my :bfp:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Pinksnowball said:


> my second reading from gail was right again , just got my :bfp:

:happydance: this is great news hon congrats


----------



## DaretoDream

you guys are giving me hope that gail is right next month!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Gail predicted last cycle for me which was correct with a 2011 birth....we have an angel from our last cycle but considering Gail only said 2011 birth I am hoping we get a sticky BFP real soon!


----------



## snl41296

Pinksnowball said:


> my second reading from gail was right again , just got my :bfp:

omg this is awesome congrats :happydance::happydance:


----------



## snl41296

i hope gail is right with me for this cycle crossing fingers I got 3 people saying begining of august will be PG


----------



## WhisperOfHope

please could i be updated jenny was wrong i havent had a bfp and still no af on day 68 of my cycle now:wacko:


----------



## DaretoDream

lindsey i don't think they're updating the front anymore- that's what someone told me. Got to be too much.


----------



## mamadonna

snl41296 said:


> i hope gail is right with me for this cycle crossing fingers I got 3 people saying begining of august will be PG

your charts looking fab hun


----------



## Mozz

Chris77 said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> My Jenny Renny reading was WRONG! She said I'd be pregnant from this cycle and it didn't happen.

:hugs: Sorry to hear that Chris :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

How do I get a gail reading?

xxx


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Jenny was WRONG FOR ME


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Everyone was wrong for me haha. How are you all. x


----------



## Nvr2Late

Jenny was wrong for me. So was Serendipity (Anne Marie) and Gail (Uk Psychic). Oh well....


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

MissyMooMoo said:


> Everyone was wrong for me haha. How are you all. x

I have missed you so much MissyMooMoo how are you :shrug:

We are currently TTC cycle 4 (but 6 months of TTC #2!) however we had a loss last cycle :cry:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I am on my 6th cycle. Aww sorry to hear about your loss. x


----------



## Megg33k

Glad to see you back, Missy! :hugs: I'm sorry they were wrong for you!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ive just checked again and the majority were wrong such as Gail, Serendipity, Cheri and Jenny but on the up side there are still Ruby who said Sept - Nov and then Sandra Gibbs who said Oct 28th (hehe thats really weird that she said the actual day!, if that happens its gonna be spooky and I will personally send her a gift!!!) lol. Then there is Victoria that said September and Brook who said July-Sept, so I suppose I have all those to think of that may come good. If not in January Im gonna get IUI. We've discussed it already and because Im old and seem to have a crap reproductive system then this is a good idea. So I think to myself now, stop worrying because in January I will have 10 rounds of IUI if it takes that much and then do IVF a few times. So until then I am gonna chill and think it will never happen anyway and that way maybe it will if all this makes sense to anybody reading it haha


----------



## MissyMooMoo

And I actually self inseminated myself with his swimmers on Tuesday. I syringed his deed inside me RIGHT NEXT TO MY CERVIX. And on Saturday Im using a kit to do it which has a cervical cup that I will place right next to my cervix. It has a stem on it so that DH can syringe his spermy inside the cup then shut the stem and it will all be totally covering my cervix. Then I'm going to have a massive orgasm and suck them all up. So roll on tomorrow or Sunday. Apparently it has massive success rates this kit and is equivalent to IUI but without the sperm being put inside the cervix, they are put right in the cup with the cup sitting in place and a pool of semen is filled in the cup around the cervix so it cant run out, escape. It has to be kept inside for 6 hours so I will sleep with it. I know that this sounds like a crazy idea and it did take a lot of persuasion for DH to agree but he wants a child as much as I do so he agreed to it. If it doesn't work this cycle we are doing it until the end of the year. Apparently it works best doing it on the 2nd day of LH Surge. You can also use Progesterone cream as long as you know you have ovulated (2 days after insemination) just a dab of it on your fatty tissue, (boobs, hips, lower abdomen, bum) alternate everyday and do it 2 times a day 12 hours apart, this is supposed to give you natural progesterone up to 25 or so a day to boost your progesterone and help with the implantation. If pregnancy occurs you can keep using the dab of progesterone cream until the third trimester then stop as the levels will then be adequate as they are very high at this stage and safe. The progesterone cream apparently is also good if you keep getting miscarriages. You only need to dab a little amount on 2 times daily. If you do not get a positive test you should stop the progesterone cream and AF shows up. Then start the same process again the next month, when you have ovulated in the same way x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

MissyMooMoo said:


> And I actually self inseminated myself with his swimmers on Tuesday. I syringed his deed inside me RIGHT NEXT TO MY CERVIX. And on Saturday Im using a kit to do it which has a cervical cup that I will place right next to my cervix. It has a stem on it so that DH can syringe his spermy inside the cup then shut the stem and it will all be totally covering my cervix. Then I'm going to have a massive orgasm and suck them all up. So roll on tomorrow or Sunday. Apparently it has massive success rates this kit and is equivalent to IUI but without the sperm being put inside the cervix, they are put right in the cup with the cup sitting in place and a pool of semen is filled in the cup around the cervix so it cant run out, escape. It has to be kept inside for 6 hours so I will sleep with it. I know that this sounds like a crazy idea and it did take a lot of persuasion for DH to agree but he wants a child as much as I do so he agreed to it. If it doesn't work this cycle we are doing it until the end of the year. Apparently it works best doing it on the 2nd day of LH Surge. You can also use Progesterone cream as long as you know you have ovulated (2 days after insemination) just a dab of it on your fatty tissue, (boobs, hips, lower abdomen, bum) alternate everyday and do it 2 times a day 12 hours apart, this is supposed to give you natural progesterone up to 25 or so a day to boost your progesterone and help with the implantation. If pregnancy occurs you can keep using the dab of progesterone cream until the third trimester then stop as the levels will then be adequate as they are very high at this stage and safe. The progesterone cream apparently is also good if you keep getting miscarriages. You only need to dab a little amount on 2 times daily. If you do not get a positive test you should stop the progesterone cream and AF shows up. Then start the same process again the next month, when you have ovulated in the same way x

:happydance: This sounds like a great idea hon and not a bit crazy in my eyes :thumbup: Its great you have a plan of action so to speak and I wish you all the luck in the world :hugs: Please can you tell me a little bit more about the progesterone cream I have heard of it and know its commonly used after m/c so was wondering where you actually `put it` lol!

edit: doh just realised you already posted where you put it...........do you put it in every place each application of just one of these places and then alt everyday the place iykwim? also do you know if you need it prescribed or if you can buy over counter?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I bought it from Wellsprings. Its called Serenity and it comes from Guernsey in uk. It isnt that expensive if you compare it to face creams that cost a bomb and considering it last you a year! lol. You put it on your bum, hips, boobs, where you have fatty tissue but you must alternate every application so for example on monday morningyou put a dab on your boobs and work it in really well, then on monday night put a dab on your bum, tuesday would be to put some on your thights and then, you would go to your hips etc etc. You have to alternate apparently because the body stores the progesterone and it is ONLY ever absorbed through the body IF NEEDED so you can never overdose. But if you put it in the same place again and again it is a waste because that part of the body has already done maximum absorbtion so that is why you move around a bit. It doesnt need a prescription and you get a leaflet with the cream which tells you all about the qualities and how safe it is. A lot of doctors are telling women that miscarriage to use it apparently and there are some good results. I thought I would give it a try because there is no loss only gain. And if you use the little tiny bit left after rubbing on your fatty tissues you can rub just that small itzy bit on your face and apparently it does WONDERS for the complexion and skin. x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Here is the site https://www.progesterone.co.uk/


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you so much hon that makes perfect sense!

Thank for the website I am going to go have a look now!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Apparently it is the only pure progesterone cream because some are part this and that and not totally pure like this one is x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I just read your Journal Madly and it all sounds just like me really at the moment. I am also thinking about January and IUI and thinking of just this really and it is just keeping my going. But I am hoping in my heart that because the pressure is going to be off now maybe it will happen. And thats exactly what happened to you with you DS from what I have just read. This is exactly how I feel. I hope the same thing happens to me. I really do! x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

MissyMooMoo said:


> I just read your Journal Madly and it all sounds just like me really at the moment. I am also thinking about January and IUI and thinking of just this really and it is just keeping my going. But I am hoping in my heart that because the pressure is going to be off now maybe it will happen. And thats exactly what happened to you with you DS from what I have just read. This is exactly how I feel. I hope the same thing happens to me. I really do! x

:hugs: Thank you for stalking my Journal hon :kiss:

It can happen DS is living proof and I cant begin to explain how stressed free and relaxed I feel right now :thumbup: of course I want :baby: #2 so I will always hope that happens real soon and am always going to think `is this it?` but just the relieved pressure from poaopk and just bding as and when (although more `not` right now as you prob read in my journal!) gives me such an amazing feeling!

I keep reminding myself that my path of life is already mapped out and I will be a mummy again right when I am meant to be and no temping and poas and stressing and over-dtd is going to change that :wacko: Everything happens for a reason and our time will come!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

That is so very true madly. I admire your mental attitude. I feel the same x


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

alright so get this poo....

I get a reading from Jenny- says BFP from cycle in July- well of course BFN!!! So I email her and tell her " I just wanted to let you know I got Af today so no luck on your prediction. Would it be possible to get an updated one or my money back?" in which she tells me basically im out of luck for a refund because i got a reading either way BUT the icing? That just because she sees July, it could be she was a month off- thus meaning id get BFP cycle from August.... Seriously? :cry:

** cross posted in the other reading thread.


----------



## DaretoDream

it's all a gamble. These people don't actually 'care' about us. It's a business. We have to remember that.


----------



## Megg33k

That's why I won't pay for a reading... I get the impression that they just tell people what they want to hear. More of the readings have been wrong rather than right. I've heard they can be off by as much as 2 months to either side of the predicted month (from people who trust them)... but that's a 5 month window! Tons of people can conceive within 5 months! LOL That's not a skill, its luck! I do believe there are truly people who know things in the world... but the good ones don't take your money just to be wrong more often than not. :(

I'm sorry to those of you who have been disappointed! Don't let it get to you! :hugs:


----------



## purplerain33

i paid for a reading from sandra 2 weeks ago, have emailed her 4 times posted on her guestbook and still nothing, i got one before from her and it was same day so i am a bit upset.


----------



## DaretoDream

purple- She does have an injured finger remember- taking her a bit longer. I think it took her about 2 weeks for mine.

Yeah i enjoyed having them done- i thought they were very fun. If they get the times right it'll be awesome but, i'm not thinking they will. As long as you're in the right mindset its fine. It's those who have them done and think they're whole pregnancy depends on it. Have fun with it! But don't do it seriously.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Just wanted to let you know Jenny was dead on with my prediction !!! Im not sure on the sex yet !!!!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ruskiegirl - Yay yay, so happy for you. Congrats:happydance::thumbup::flower:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well she was right but it sure did not stick long i started bleeding bright red this morning with a low bbt i can surely say its a chemical:cry:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ruskiegirl said:


> Well she was right but it sure did not stick long i started bleeding bright red this morning with a low bbt i can surely say its a chemical:cry:

:hugs: so sorry hon :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

ohhhh so sorry Ruskie :hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

Sorry ruskie. 

I ordered another jenny reading, as she was right for me in may but that was a chem, so i'm hoping she will be right again...


----------



## cheekybint

> Username: Cheekybint
> 
> Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of September from a cycle that looks to begin that month. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of June 2011 - specific reference to the 17th and 10th.

Well the prediction I had isn't looking like it'll be right, not unless the cycle I'm on now is a very long one! 

Maybe she's just got the BFP correct - hope so!


----------



## 4magpies

Well this cycle should be my cycle... started AF on monday...

Will update you at the end of my cycle.

xxx


----------



## broodymum

hi all i had my reading and it said i would concieve in june and she was sooo wrong ive just had my bloods back and im not ovulating so no bfp for me :(


----------



## DaretoDream

Hi Jenny said i would conceive in July and get my bfp in August- well the witch just hit and won't be testing again until September so- Jenny is wrong.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hug: and :kiss: to you Daretodream x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: to those Ladies who Jenny was wrong for....I am really sorry Ladies :kiss:

Sending goodluck to those Ladies still waiting to see if there prediction is correct or not :thumbup: I am in this category as Jenny predicted this cycle too and I am currently 7days late with vvvvfaint barely there :bfp:s I sent a emu to my surgery for a lab pt this morning and should get the results friday so we will see :shrug: I am not convinced and feel sure it will be :bfn:


----------



## Nataliexx

She was wrong for me but she did say a cycle starting in july... This months cycle started on the 30th of july so i may still have some hope =)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Jenny was wrong for me and so was Gail and so was Serendipity and so was Cheri! THEY ALL SAID JUNE OR JULY lol:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

But on a more positive note I still have the following

Brooke said July - September

Ruby said September - November

Sandra Gibbs said October 28th

Victoria (Enchanted Land) said September

So this means if these are anything to go by I will conceive within the next 3 months! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I have also sent off for another reading with Psychic Star on Ebay and will let you ladies know what she said.

Also there is a lady called Anne Owen who lives local to my town and she has a fantastic website and I want a personal visit with her. I have tried to ring her and left messages on both her numbers but I think she must be on holiday because I left a message the other day and then another one the day after and now this morning it is saying her mail box is full. I found her website fascinating. I have a link here. SHE HAS EVEN HELPED THE POLICE!

https://www.anneowen.co.uk/index.html


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hey all, Miss chatting with you. Jenny was wrong for me too, Sandra and Gail :( All said July conceive or August, so far not gonna happen for me either. Keep your chin up ladies it will happen when you least expect it.. Take care all. :flower:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Cheri said October but we arent trying next month (Wylders birth month) so Oct for BFP or conceive is out!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hopin - I've missed you!!! How have you been? What have you been up to. xxx


----------



## wantabbygrl

Jenny was right for me!! She said bfp july with a cycle that started that month i conceived around 21-23 but didnt test till mid aug out of disbelief that i was prego and didint want to see another negative but all in all she was right!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

wow want thats soooo amazing and good. Congrats! x


----------



## 4magpies

This is my Jenny concieve month,

DTD monday night, got peak on persona yesterday and DTD last night so would say my chances are good.

Will update after my 2WW.

xxx


----------



## mamadonna

jenny said august for me :nope:


----------



## Jetera

Hi everyone- I am new - but I lurked for my first ttc month. I love this board -everyone is so nice and supportive.
This is my second month trying to conceive and I am on CD2. I got a Jenny Renny reading for fun - here it is!

_Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of October from a cycle that begins the end of September. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birth date is referenced the month of July 2011 - specific reference to the 1st and 9th._


Jetera
:happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Jetera - Welcome! I hope your Jenny Renny reading comes true x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I hope Jenny is right for you too hon....She was spot on for me, now I just need to see if she was right when she predicted a little boy for me :)


----------



## 4magpies

MADLYTTC said:


> I hope Jenny is right for you too hon....She was spot on for me, now I just need to see if she was right when she predicted a little boy for me :)

I hope she is right for me too! :haha:

I am having symptoms galore but only 4DPO! :haha:

xxx


----------



## Serene123

I'll let you know in a week, although she will have got my EDD wrong as my EDD if I'm pregnant from this cycle is May 22 not 6th..

My OH thinks I'm pregnant this month..


----------



## MissyMooMoo

MADLYTTC said:


> I hope Jenny is right for you too hon....She was spot on for me, now I just need to see if she was right when she predicted a little boy for me :)

MADLY YOUR A RASPBERRY!!!! YOUR A RASPBERRY!!!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

My jenny renny reading - 

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of October 2010 from a cycle that begins that month. The baby shows as a girl and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of july 2011 - specific reference to the 14th and 18th.


Jenny was wrong as i got my BFP in august :thumbup:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Mummy2Angel. said:


> My jenny renny reading -
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of October 2010 from a cycle that begins that month. The baby shows as a girl and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of july 2011 - specific reference to the 14th and 18th.
> 
> 
> Jenny was wrong as i got my BFP in august :thumbup:

Well good I'm glad you got it in earlier hehe. Also she has said his EDD. Doesn't she mean her hmmmmmm???::wacko:

hehe

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Jenny Renny got me wrong so I am holding out for the others you see on my siggy. I am also awaiting Amber to get back to me. I asked for a reading 3 days ago and still nothing. Hmmmmm I hate waiting. I want my reading now! haha


----------



## sleepen

hi ladies, i don't think my info was updated. i got my bfp in june and am due feb 19th. 
good luck to all still trying


----------



## MissyMooMoo

No I am sorry it should be me that updates but it all got too much for me. But wow look at the size of your bean!!!!! Wow


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Well Jenny was wrong on me NO AUGUST BFP!! :( Lets see what September can hold. lol


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

MADLYTTC said:


> I hope Jenny is right for you too hon....She was spot on for me, now I just need to see if she was right when she predicted a little boy for me :)

OHHHH I'm SOOOO EXCITED FOR YOU!!! CONGRATULATIONS YOU DO IT!! WOOHOOO :happydance: YAY!!... No BFP for Me YET lol...

Soooo Happy for you Both... I told you your time will come.... :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you so much Hopin keep positive hon your time will come too :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Jenny wrong for me, BFN @ 12DPO, waiting for AF some point today.

xxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Sorry 4magpies :hugs:


----------



## BabyGirl1643

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of October from a cycle that begins in September. The pregnancy shows with fraternal twin boys and their EDD/birth date is referenced the month of June 2011 - specific reference to the 26th and 8th.

We shall see that would definitely be a house full of boys since we are trying the timing method hoping for pink I hope she is off on that part!!!!


----------



## McMummy

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of October from a cycle that begins in September. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birth date is referenced around the 25th of June 2011 and the 3rd of July 2011.

Got my reading this morning.. also got my visit from the :witch: so here's hoping Jenny Renny got it right for me :happydance:


----------



## cheekybint

Jenny predicted correctly for us, we got our BFP today!!


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! Congrats, honey! :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

cheekybint said:


> Jenny predicted correctly for us, we got our BFP today!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: BIG FAT CONGRATS!! X


----------



## frogger3240

cheekybint said:


> Jenny predicted correctly for us, we got our BFP today!!

yay!!! congratulations hun...that is wonderful....:happydance::happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: congrats hon :)


----------



## Lany82

I got my reading last month and she said:

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of October from a cycle that begins in September. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birth date is referenced the July 2011 - specific reference to the 4th and 13th.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Well so far every single prediction I had was wrong :( My friend Gloria still says by this years end I'll be pregnant... Pray for a miracle... lol Oh well it was all in fun.. but talk about dashing your hopes... Grrrr

Heres looking forward to Nov/Dec... :)


----------



## Gemmamumof2

december 2010 - if this is right my af due xmas day - meaning i could get xmas bfp\


----------



## MissyMooMoo

All mine were wrong


----------



## Darkest

Is this still being updated??
I got a reading a few monts ago.
*Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of October from a cycle that begins in September. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birth date is referenced the month of June 2011 - specific reference to the 22nd and 15th.*

My BFP was on 22nd Sept. (Wrong month but right reference date) And my due date was2nd June. Unfortunatly i mc'd tho. So, bit right, bit wrong.


----------



## cheekybint

Don't know if it's being updated but Jenny Renny got my prediction right


----------



## lilfrog01

if this is being updated, my reading was wrong... 

still waiting on my bfp...:cry:


----------



## Gemmamumof2

as anyone ha jenny + others?

ive had jennys+ other readings jenny only one who predicted dec?


----------



## Blondie87

I got a prediction from Jenny in April 08 during my 2ww, and she said that I was currently pregnant.. Unfortunately I miscarried at 10 weeks, but she was right! I got my BFP 2 days later. 

I got another reading from her 3 weeks after my M/C, and she said I'd get my BFP after 1-2 cycles back on Clomid. I did 5 more cycles back on Clomid, and no BFP....

So, 1 right, 1 wrong?


----------



## Gemmamumof2

getting excited at minute..

jenny said december bfp if right im pregnant now!! due af 21st..

as anyone had jenny be right and others wrong? as 3 others said 3 other months?


----------



## Blondie87

Gemmamumof2 said:


> getting excited at minute..
> 
> jenny said december bfp if right im pregnant now!! due af 21st..
> 
> as anyone had jenny be right and others wrong? as 3 others said 3 other months?

Hope she's right for you! Yeah, at the time Jenny and Cheri were right, and Ruby was wrong.


----------



## lilly100

Ive just sent off for a reading, i'll post it on hear when i get it then let you know when and if its correct


----------



## lilly100

Well that was quick!
just getting an email back and this is what it said - Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of January from a cycle you are currently on. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birth date is referenced the month of September 2011 - specific reference to the 20th and 11th
im taking this with a big pinch of salt as im due AF on Thurs and i've already done an early test which was negative but will wait and see.


----------



## Gemmamumof2

jenny was wrong with me :( x


----------



## lilly100

Got my period today so she was wrong with me also


----------



## sjbno1

Hi Girls,

Can I join, I'm sarah and ttc#2

I just got my jenny renny reading 

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins that month. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birth date is referenced the month of March 2012 - specific reference to the 12th and 13th.

I must admit i'm a little disappointed if it turns out I do get a bfp in June lol i'd like is sooner :) will keep you all posted :D


----------



## Gemmamumof2

does jenny do re reads as mine was totally wrong


----------



## mamadonna

ine was wrong too gemma,not sure if she does re reads tho


----------



## sjbno1

I had one before which was scarily correct :wacko: but this time I want to get pregnant before her reading suggests


----------



## SpudsMama

I just had my first ever reading and she said this:

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of September from a cycle that begins in August. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birth date is referenced the 22nd of May 2012 and the 1st of June 2012.

Jennifer


I actually really want her to be wrong... I don't want to wait that long!!!!!!

Praying for an inaccurate reading :haha:

xx


----------



## babysimpson

Hi Girls -

Just foudn this thread and thought I'd join in seeing as I have recently got a reading from Jenny.

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of february from a cycle you are currently on. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birth date is referenced the month of October 2011 - specific reference to the 15th and 23rd.


----------



## ArmyWifey

Hey!! I got my reading last night.. 
I hope shes right!!

Your reading reveals that your bfp news comes the month of march from a cycle that begins in february. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birth date is rederenced the month of November 2011 - specific reference to the 14th and 20th.

Jennifer

I think she could be a month out as im 16 dpo today (still bfns though) even if im not this month, shes made me think, wow, i reeeealllyyy hope shes right 

Xx


----------



## goddess25

Meant to update this awhile back. Jenny quoted me as having a boy in APril 2011. I am due to have a baby (gender not known) 2 months earlier than predicted. Due end of Feb.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Good to hear she got someone right... :lol: Not me... :(

I got two new readings, Brooke 777 says March/April concieve or when I find out, a baby GIRL... Cheri22 said March/April thinking April conceive cuz she seen rain? A Boy and a Girl to follow later... funny thing is I was told TWINS by 2 different psychics... Guess we'll see... Bring on March/April

Good Luck Ladies... Spreading baby dust around ;)


----------



## broodymum

hi all i had a reading a while ago and decided i was having a break cos i was getting down about it my reading was wrong when it said i would be pregnant last june but i am starting again now and looking forward to seeing all your bfps x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

DEFINARTLY WRONG FOR ME AS WELL...

I've been told from Brooke 777 March/April and Cheri 22 April I'm crossing my fingers someone is right this time... grr


----------



## TTC2011

Hi ladies. Just seen the thread and thought I'd join in if that's ok  

So I got a reading off Gail last week who predicts i'l conceive in march with a girl! Just got an email reading from Sandra who predicts i'l conceive a girl in September! Two very different months there very far apart! I guess only time will tell! Xx


----------



## faerieprozac

She was wrong this time around, she said April and BFP in May, I got my Bfp last wednesday xxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:happydance: :happydance: Fabulous News! Congrats!! I'm so excited for you..
Heres to a Happy and Healthy Pregnancy!! :flower: 

I have a gut feeling my predictions are going to be wrong as well... :haha: I was told this round March conceive or April when I find out. I have a feeling its going to be at the end of this month ;)


----------



## babysimpson

Well the witch came to see me a week early which means that I may still be in with a chance of a feb bfp. Jenny said feb, gail said feb/march and psychicstar said march so will be interesting to see.


----------



## Millymoo33

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of March from a cycle that began in February. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birth date is referenced the month of November 2011 - specific reference to the 18th and 25th.

Now I'll just have to wait and see! Cross fingers! :shrug:


----------



## babysimpson

Jenny was wrong for me. I got a faint positive at the start of the week but the :witch: came yesterday afternoon so I'm out.


----------



## sjbno1

boo! i'm still hoping shes wrong for me too even though she was partly right last time LOL


----------



## mommakelley21

I was researching Jenny Renny and I found this thread. Hope it's okay that I join in as well! 
I ordered mine on Sundy night and got it back last night. Here's what mine says:
Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of April from a cycle that began in March. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birth date is referenced the month of December 2011 - specific reference to the 12th and 16th.

I also got this from a tarot card reading:
Kelley,

I know that you dream of having a daughter. I already have some things to share with you about this.

Above all, the reading of the 3 Tarot cards that you have drawn has instructed me on this specific topic.

On this subject, Ive also found at the same time some extremely positive influences and some others that are less so.

...Nothing serious, dont worry, but we must stay alert to certain details. I will tell you which ones.

Anyway, you will have a big smile on your face as soon as you have finished examining your reading.

Because everything leads me to believe that your wish will be granted. I can even tell you that this should occur much faster than you might think!

Remember that for you, having a daughter would be a blessing and you should act with humility and gratitude when some such marvelous event happens to you.

Waiting to see if either is right! 
:dust:


----------



## HayleyJJ

hi all my first jenny reading was correct but sadly ended in mc just got another one saying bfp in april from cycle started in march with a boy x


----------



## spykey_uk

I have just paid for my jenny renny reading, so I will let you all know what it says and whether she's right! :D x


----------



## VSubasic

How long does it take to get the reading back? I ordered mine last night.


----------



## VSubasic

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birth date is referenced the month of March 2012 - specific reference to the 20th and 26th.

Jennifer


----------



## sjbno1

oh goodluck :) she was right with my first baby :) hoping shes got it wrong this time lol but if not hopefully not to much long to wait LOL


----------



## lalakat

Well....my reading says:

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that begins in April. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birth date is referenced the month of January 2012 - specific reference to the 19th and 24th.

Hoping to get my BFP in May!!

Also ordered a reading from Cheri22, but it will not be ready until May 9th :(


----------



## sjbno1

can you post the link for cherie please :)


----------



## Blondie87

Jenny and Cheri were both spot on with my last pregnancy, 3 years ago. Jenny actually gave me my reading in my 2ww and said I was currently pregnant! A few days later I got my BFP! So since they were both right last time, I contacted them about 6 months ago. 

Jenny said this- 


> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June 2011 from a cycle that begins in May 2011. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birth date is referenced the month of February 2012 - specific reference to the 20th and 28th.
> 
> Jennifer

I was hoping they were wrong, and it would be this cycle, but nope. So this coming cycle that I'm about to start any day now, is the one she predicted. Cheri's reading lined up with Jenny's also. The dates anyway, but Cheri says boy, Jenny said girl.


----------



## sjbno1

good luck Blondie :D


----------



## Blondie87

sjbno1 said:


> good luck Blondie :D

Thanks, it's my birthday cycle too, (CD 1- today is my birthday) so I am really hoping this is it! :)


----------



## brookettc3

Here is my prediction Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that began in May. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birth date is referenced the month of February 2012 - specific reference to the 15th and 26th.
I will keep you posted if she is right or not <3


----------



## mamadonna

i also got 1 today it reads

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that began in May. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birth date is referenced the 27th of February 2012 and the 6th of March 2012.


----------



## mamadonna

fingers crossed brooke,very simlar readings but i'm just at the beginin of my cycle


----------



## brookettc3

Thank you mamadonna :) good luck to you too! we werent even trying this month because my daughters bday is feb 16th and sons is feb 25th I just O'd before i though i was gonna. We BD'd cd 9 and 10 and i O'd on cd 13 so who knows ;) the days she referenced are one day before my daughters bday and one day before my sons


----------



## mamadonna

oh its possibly gonna be a very expensive feb for then.dtd 2 days b4 o could well work,the little swimmers would have been lying waiting


----------



## sjbno1

good luck girls :) well i dunno about my cycle prediction now as it read 

"Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins that month. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birth date is referenced the month of March 2012 - specific reference to the 12th and 13th" so the thing is my cycle started this month (May) so god knows lol she was right with my little girl though so fingers crossed for you both :D


----------



## mamadonna

when will ur cycle be due to start in june?


----------



## sjbno1

according to my app it'll be CD1 on the 19th June :shrug: but I would'nt ovu until the beginning of July :shrug:

its all so confusing LOL


----------



## mamadonna

hmm they have known to be a little out, but i suppose we have to take them with a pinch of salt,i'm only getting excited because i have had 3 very similar readings only 1 said boy


----------



## sjbno1

hehe thats what i think :) although its kinda hard when another reading was right lol i'm just gonna go with the flow and hope for the best LOL 

what readings have you had done?


----------



## Blondie87

Blondie87 said:


> Jenny and Cheri were both spot on with my last pregnancy, 3 years ago. Jenny actually gave me my reading in my 2ww and said I was currently pregnant! A few days later I got my BFP! So since they were both right last time, I contacted them about 6 months ago.
> 
> Jenny said this-
> 
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June 2011 from a cycle that begins in May 2011. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birth date is referenced the month of February 2012 - specific reference to the 20th and 28th.
> 
> Jennifer
> 
> I was hoping they were wrong, and it would be this cycle, but nope. So this coming cycle that I'm about to start any day now, is the one she predicted. Cheri's reading lined up with Jenny's also. The dates anyway, but Cheri says boy, Jenny said girl.Click to expand...

This is mine, just bumping it up, if it's true, I'll get my BFP next week. We'll see.


----------



## xLuciax

wow year later and people still posting on here jenny didnt get my prediction right she prected id conceive in june but i did in april


----------



## sjbno1

congratulations hun :D and goodluck blondie :D


----------



## mamadonna

sjbno1 said:


> hehe thats what i think :) although its kinda hard when another reading was right lol i'm just gonna go with the flow and hope for the best LOL
> 
> what readings have you had done?

i had a reading off sandra and another 1 which i cant remember the name of but i can ask someone on here,it was a fertility spell plus reading all saying around the same time for conception and birth


----------



## sjbno1

How exciting. :)


----------



## brookettc3

I got my BFP today at 8dpo wasnt supposed to test til june but couldnt resist JENNY WAS RIGHT!


----------



## sjbno1

Yay how exciting :) congrats Hun xx


----------



## mamadonna

brookettc3 said:


> I got my BFP today at 8dpo wasnt supposed to test til june but couldnt resist JENNY WAS RIGHT!

that is fantastic brooke congratulations hun:happydance:


----------



## sjbno1

fingers crossed for the rest of us now :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## mamadonna

sjbno1 said:


> fingers crossed for the rest of us now :dance: :dance: :dance:

Brooke getting her bfp is giving me hope


----------



## sjbno1

mamadonna said:


> sjbno1 said:
> 
> 
> fingers crossed for the rest of us now :dance: :dance: :dance:
> 
> Brooke getting her bfp is giving me hopeClick to expand...

and me :thumbup: although i did a prediction date thing and for a baby to be born in March as per my jenny renny my bfp should be in June :thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## mamadonna

Did she not say a June bfp?that's what she predicted for me.what's really weird is the cycle i am on would be spot on with what she has said as i would be due beginning of march but i would be taken in about a week early for a section .which would make both dates correct


----------



## sjbno1

Erm that I would get a bfp in june with a cycle that begins that month but that's not possible as I would be ovu'ing about a few days before :shrug:


----------



## mamadonna

:dohh:sorry yes u did tell me,i suppose u wont have to wait too long to find out


----------



## sjbno1

eek! fingers crossed we both get our predicted bfp's :D


----------



## mamadonna

i'm keeping my fingers tightly crossed:thumbup:


----------



## Blondie87

I don't think Jenny is going to be right.. :(


----------



## Ashton25

How do you get a hold if her to do a reading???


----------



## mamadonna

google jennyrenny i'll see if i can find it for you


----------



## mamadonna

https://jennyrenny.jigsy.com/


----------



## Ashton25

Thanks so much! I just emailed her. I'll post on here her prediction as soon as I get it! :)


----------



## Ashton25

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birth date is referenced the 1st of April 2012 and the 22nd of March 2012.


----------



## sjbno1

Ohhhhh fingers crossed :)


----------



## mamadonna

1st of April is a good day to be born :)


----------



## Blondie87

Jenny was wrong for me.. :(


----------



## sjbno1

Oh no :( that's poop :(


----------



## mamadonna

so sorry blondie:hugs:


----------



## AStellarmom

I decided to get a reading for the heck of it and got it back today. Jenny said
that my BFP would come in August from a cycle that looks to begin around the start of that month with twin boys! EDD/birth date is referenced the 10th of May and the 14th of April 2012.


----------



## mamadonna

o wow twins,from what i can gather twins dont come up for psychics good luck hun


----------



## mamadonna

sjbno1 said:


> Oh no :( that's poop :(

how you doing? just had a peak at ur chart looking good that looks like an id good luck :thumbup:


----------



## AStellarmom

mamadonna said:


> o wow twins,from what i can gather twins dont come up for psychics good luck hun

Is that good or bad...afraid to ask! There are several sets on twins on my father's side, but none on my mom's side. We'll see if Jenny gets this one!


----------



## mamadonna

That's really good,twins would be brilliant good luck


----------



## sjbno1

Af arrived today :( my reading did say from a cycle that starts in June so we'll see for this month lol 

Hows you Hun?

astellamom - goodluck hun :)


----------



## Twag

I just ordered my reading from Jenny Renny so I wonder if she will match with my other 2 predictions that did match 

I will get in 3 days and will update as soon as I do :thumbup:


----------



## mamadonna

sjbno1 said:


> Af arrived today :( my reading did say from a cycle that starts in June so we'll see for this month lol
> 
> Hows you Hun?
> 
> astellamom - goodluck hun :)

my af started yesturday,so wrong for me i guess


----------



## AStellarmom

mamadonna said:


> sjbno1 said:
> 
> 
> Af arrived today :( my reading did say from a cycle that starts in June so we'll see for this month lol
> 
> Hows you Hun?
> 
> astellamom - goodluck hun :)
> 
> my af started yesturday,so wrong for me i guessClick to expand...

I'm sorry! It is fun to get the readings, but it stinks when they are wrong. No matter how much you tell yourself you aren't going to believe it, it is still in the back of your head! Let's pray for July! I also see that you have August predictions...so do I so maybe that is our month!!


----------



## Twag

Still waiting on my Jenny Renny reading! I ordered it Monday so I am hoping it comes tonight or tomorrow morning :shrug:


----------



## darcie

i ordered a jenny renny reading to day cant wait to see what she has to say. I was wondering what or who psychic123 was as ive seen them alot on people signatures x


----------



## Saraherke

Hi all, not been much of a poster but been lurking for a while, have had 3 miscarriages in the last year all early 5 7 and 8 weeks, have a daughter and been ttc for over a year now. Have had a reading from psychic 123, shes called gail been reading up on her on a few other foruums and she seems to be pretty accurate, she said she see's a conception for me in august so time will tell, have also done a jenny renny reading tuesday but still waiting for that.


----------



## Waitin4astork

Thought I'd add my reading from last year, if that's ok?!

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of November from a cycle that begins in October. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birth date is referenced the 30th of July 2011 and the 4th of August 2011.


Well, my BFP prediction was absolutely spot on as my cycle began 25th October and I got my BFP on 21st November. I'm definitely having a boy (it's been confirmed 4 times!) and the EDD is out, but only just- my original EDD was 1st August but was then brought forward to 27th July, so only a couple of days different. She did pretty well, all in all :)


----------



## AStellarmom

I got my psychic123 prediction yesterday and it said I was going to get my BFP in August and have a boy. This was the same as Jenny's except Jenny said I was going to have twin boys. We shall see!


----------



## Twag

AStellarmom said:


> I got my psychic123 prediction yesterday and it said I was going to get my BFP in August and have a boy. This was the same as Jenny's except Jenny said I was going to have twin boys. We shall see!

It is quite exciting when they match isn't it :thumbup: my 2 predictions matched for 2012 but then one said a boy for 2013 and one said twins a boy & girl 2013 so I am wondering if sometimes they cannot pick up twins as mentioned before?? :shrug:


----------



## Twag

I received my Jenny Renny reading and it says as follows:

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of October from a cycle that begins in the end of September/beginning of October. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birth date is referenced the month of July 2012 - specific reference to the 6th and 9th

This is crazy as it matches with my other 2 predictions also being:

PsychicStar - 2012 Girl (BFP late Aug early Oct 2011)
Psychic123 - 2012 Girl (BFP Dec 2011)

Can this be a sign or just coincidence????

:wacko:


----------



## AStellarmom

Twag said:


> I received my Jenny Renny reading and it says as follows:
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of October from a cycle that begins in the end of September/beginning of October. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birth date is referenced the month of July 2012 - specific reference to the 6th and 9th
> 
> This is crazy as it matches with my other 2 predictions also being:
> 
> PsychicStar - 2012 Girl (BFP late Aug early Oct 2011)
> Psychic123 - 2012 Girl (BFP Dec 2011)
> 
> Can this be a sign or just coincidence????
> 
> :wacko:

How exciting! Maybe both of us will be lucky since they matched! I was a little thrown as well with a prediction of twins. I guess anything is possible on fertility meds!!


----------



## Twag

Good luck AStellarmom I hope you get your BFP soon and your predictions are right :hugs:

Lots and Lots of BABY :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## sjbno1

goodluck everyone :D fingers crossed they all come true :D


----------



## darcie

she was wrong for me I came on a week ago and she predicted i would get my bfp in July from a cycle that starts in June x


----------



## sjbno1

Forgot to update - wrong for me this time :(


----------



## mamadonna

i cant remember if i updated she was wrong for me too


----------



## whigfield

Just got one:

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of August from a cycle that began in July. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birth date is referenced the month of April 2012 - specific reference to the 30th and 19th.

Will be able to update at the end of the month!!


----------



## sjbno1

good luck my first jenny renny prediction was like that and she was completely right :D


----------



## Butterfly89

So far it seems like sometimes the gender is wrong, but due date and conception seem right on for a lot of people! I am waiting on mine.. It's just for fun. ^^ I had some money in my PayPal so I used that. I thought hmm... one fast food meal or one fun psychic prediction... Yep. Good choice, I think. My hips will thank me. xD

Anyway, my free one from Psychic123 was from a lovely lady named Shani. She predicted I would fall pregnant at the end of this year, but the date was unclear as my stress levels are strongly affecting my fertility. She said my hormones are unbalanced due to stress. This is spot on as I have been having hormonal issues but no medical signs of PCOS (blood, ultrasound, etc.). 

She said a girl featured strongly and she would have a strong laugh and that she reminded her of Pebbles from The Flintstones. The day before I had just had a conversation with my mom saying how I wanted a little girl so I could do the "Pebbles" ponytail like my mom did with me as a baby! Could be coincidence, but it was fun! 

Shani was extremely nice and didn't count my free minutes until after she felt a connection, then even e-mailed me to wish me good luck and say she hopes my stress gets better because when it does, I will likely conceive immediately.

I hope this is true!

Update -

Got my JennyRenny! Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of October from a cycle that begins in September. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birth date is referenced the month of June 2012 - specific reference to the 25th and 28th.

Both have girl and October counts as end of year, right? ^^ Kinda cool. Let's see lol.


----------



## KAYLERZ88

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of March from a cycle that begins in February. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/ birth date is referenced the month of November 2012 - specific reference to the 11th and 19th.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Mine says

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that beings in April 2012. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/ birth date is referenced the month of January 2013 - specific reference to the 20th and 23rd.

I really hope it's not that far away.


----------



## mojo86

I got my prediction today. Would be delighted if it was true but not seeing the fertility specialist until January so would be a blessing! 

"Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of January (conception shows the end of December 2011). The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birth date is referenced the month of September 2012 - specific reference to the 10th and 14th."

Fingers crossed it comes true and good luck to eveyone else!! xx


----------



## Tat77

Hi,I got my reading today-

Hi Tanya,

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of February from a cycle that begins the end of January/beginning of February. This also shows as a IVF cycle. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birth date is referenced the month of November 2012 - specific reference to the 5th and 7th.

I was wondering if this could be true even though we have absolutely no intentions of doing an IVF cycle.Could the dates still be true? Has anyone else been given a reading saying it will be an IVF cycle,when the baby ended up being conceived naturally?


----------



## coll81

Got my reading today :flower:

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of December from a cycle that began in November. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birth date is referenced the month of August 2012 - specific reference to the 11th.

I'll definitely update at the end of this cycle!


----------



## mojo86

Well ladies my reading was completely wrong!! Never mind these things are just for fun arent they xxx


----------



## Mommy mommy

Hello &#128075;

I got a Jenny Renny last month ( Dec.2012). My husband and I have been trying for almost 6 years with nothing. We decided to try a fertility clinic but came time for my IUI I had a cyst on my overies so I couldn't take the Meds. After that we had to PCS. I saw a YT video about a young lady's ttc journey and she mentioned she tried Jenny Renny. I said to myself " it wouldn't hurt to try". After all, we've been through much more of a let down. So I tried her and this is what she said.

Hi Jennifer,
Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of January from a cycle that begins in December. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birth date is referenced the 27th of September and the 4th of October 2013.
Jennifer

Well..... It's January 22, 2013 and after 6 years of trying I got my BFP yesterday!!!!So far she was right for me..... I'm still in disbelief but I thank GOD more than anyone!!


----------



## poppielia

she was dead right with mine. got bfp first week in october 2010, our gorgeous son Max was born June 17th 2011


----------

